# GCRM Part 4



## tracyl247

New Home Ladies happy chatting


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks tracey xxx 

Hoping: oh hun i am so so sorry u had a bfn x having been there i know its horrible x i hope u will be able to get some new direction at ur review apt with Marco hun xx look after urself xx am here if u need me xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

So sorry to hear hoping and praying, take good care of yourself and it does get easier with time..the stress and disappointment do ease. But I know you can't think of anything like that now. Just take one day at a time and start thinking of questions for your review as its gives you something to focus on.

Hope the headaches have eased a bit Maria. I am no side effects except being ratty with dh...

I know what you mean Joanne...you spend all this time thinking about it etc and when its time to actually start its a bit nerve racking. Do they just do the scratch at medical associates ? The early morning starts are a killer ! 
Good that you and Lw and dee will be buddies. Lw and myself cycled at about the same time in April...its nice to have someone going through it at the same time.

Hope you are surviving the heat Lw, that's tough with no garden in such lovely weather....guess its lot of picnics for you. I bought a parasol today for the garden and its great as I don't like sitting in direct sunlight. 

I probably will be going for ivf a few weeks later than you guys. depending on my tsh results which will be through in a few days I'd guess I'd be having ec around the last week of August. I thought you could just cycle really whenever you wanted...did nt realise that they were so busy that you needed to book in ! Wonder how much notice do they need ? 

If they are less busy in September maybe i should push it out another month....but I kinda wanted to have a week away somewhere in Europe thats warm after we cycle...especially if its a bfn and think its better to go on such a holiday in September. It was so tough to keep going to work after the last cycle that a small break away would help i think.


----------



## Cupcake184

Hi ladies,

Here goes again...typed a massive message, pressed a button and it disappeared!!

Hopingand praying -  I am so sorry for the BFN, I know that you will be heartbroken, Im gutted for you x

8868Dee – Thanks for the amh chart link, it put my mind at ease.

LittleWhisperer – thanks for the long protocol update.

Mrs Glasgow – We went on the NHS waiting list last September so have not been on a year yet and for my area it is at least a 2 year wait. Good luck with your cycle at GCRM, I hope this is it for you. I too have been looking at Prague, for the price of their cycles I could have 3 for the 1 that I am getting at GCRM. This is the one and only cycle we will be doing and if it fails we will have to wait on the NHS cycle.
Foreverhopeful – glad your trust is restored in the GCRM.

SugarpieLaura / MrsGlasgow – Yes I asked my local GP if she would write out a prescription, she was a bit hesitant and she said it would be a one off but she did it for my sister and I. I reckon I will have saved a few hundred quid. Basically I said that I have paid into the NHS all my life and have never asked for a thing, my local surgery kept sending me away to keep trying for months at a time before undergoing tests that took a year, so I have argued that the whole process is taking years and I have no choice but to go private.

Afm we went to the GCRM this morning to sign all the forms and of course pay the money (thought I was going to break out into a sweat thinking about the money lol) I got the Prostap injection and now I will wait on AF.

Take care ladies x x x


----------



## 8868dee

Cupcake: glad it helped u hun xx yay for starting tx hun xx gl and i was same paying the momey put on our fresh cycle tho im the same handing out 1000 for fet lol x but if it works and leads us to a take home baby then i dont mind so much xxxx


----------



## littlewhisper

Pippi Yeah I've been taking the dog for walks at lunchtime in the park to enjoy the sun but actually I've realised that I can't cope with the heat unless I'm near water! neither can the dog. He flaked out in our bedroom today in a shady spot and he had a nap instead of a game this evening!!  think we're heading off in the campervan this weekend to some gorgeous beaches near Arisaig in the Northwest coast of Scotland. 

So you never know, you might catch up if if you stim asfast as you did last time. I worked out that if  I respond like last time I'll also be having EC last week of August so might be in 2ww wait together   
You pretty much can cycle when you want but they still need to book you in. I got confused today as the nurse was saying to bring my Icsi, EEVA and Pipelle scratch ( if I go ahead with it) consents along when I go for my P.scratch but I would need to pay ASAP so they can order my drugs in time. I was sure I didn't pay last time until I went for my Prostap but just dawned on me now I've read  Cupcakes post that it must have been at my consents  appointment ( otherwise I wouldn't have had any Prostap ) so will need to pay sooner than I thought ! 

Cupcake I know it's scary when you think we could get three cycles in Prague for the one at GCRM BUT !! Maybe this will be the golden one


----------



## joanne2001

Hi Pippi,

Yes they do the endo scratch in medical associates at a cost of £100 I think, I know they are a killer, I live so far away from Belfast so I will have to leave at 5.30am to make my 7am appointment and then go to work after that!!! So in a way that's what I'm looking forward to by going to Glasgow, hopefully we will only have a 15min drive so no panicking there

Joanne


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Hoping= Im sorry my darling, sending you hugs and hoping that you are ok, its just awful

Ive been quite of late, just lying low for a while

Will start cycling end of August, prob around 27th, just need a wee break

Went to counsellor at GCRM other day, she was really good actually, though not sure how much help it gave me really, its everything I know anyway, though she was really nice.

Good luck people that are cycling, speak soon guys xxxxxxxxx


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Ladies thanks , feeling alot better today.

Cant wait to see lots of BFP's in August and September from you all. Yay!!!!

Good Luck xxx


----------



## stelpo

Hoping, so sorry chickie, we were all rooting for you....
Lily, sounds like we will have similar timescales! I'm due prostap on the 17th, I work in a hospital, so I can generally find someone suitable to jab me in the bum lol, saves a lot of hassle!
Cant remember who was talking about Gonal f - I've always done it in the tummy with no probs, never been suggested to me that I do it in the leg!
Lots of us cycling soon,     for some good results!

Have day off today after being on call overnight - where has the sun gone?? Not happy.

S x


----------



## LilyFlower..

Stelpo, I was thinking you'd managed to get stabbed by someone at work.  I've arranged for the nurse to do mine next Friday, so it'll save me a huge round trip since my OH is such a wimp at jags.

Last few days I've been busy in the house and now I've got a friend coming up to visit me, the weather isn't as good!  At least the fog has cleared though.


----------



## 8868dee

Ooh its so exciting quite a few cycling again july/august  

Hope everyone is ok and enjoying the nice weather  xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

That's handy a colleague can give you the jab Steplo. 

Enjoy your wend Lw, sounds a perfect weekend. ...I keep thinking its Thursday today...but no only Wednesday ! 
I had to pay for cycle before they then arranged the prescription etc. 
I'm going to try get a interest free credit card and see can we put it on that...we have enough money saved but may as well keep getting interest on it for another year-year and a half...we have offset mortgage so every little helps! But a dangerous game to play...better not go on a spending spree before its time to pay it off.

Yea Joanne, those early morning appointments were almost the worst part of stimms. I was so tired ....and used to be in work so so early. 


Yea the weather is great lily, was cloudy here this morning but got nice in time for finishing work. 

So loads cycling here soon....hope your bum not too sore after the prostrap cupcake.

My tsh came back at 1.56 and t4 at 16.3. Expected my t4 to be higher with that low level of tsh. As previously before i started on medication, when my tsh was around 2.8 and 4 the levels of t4 were also around 15-16. 
All i can remember is that your tsh should be as close as possible to 2, does anyone know if 1.56 is ok? Marco only said it should be < 2.5 and only said that when I specifically asked about tsh. They never mentioned it to me despite my tsh being 4 before last cycle.


----------



## Maria00

Pippi, your THS is ok. Anything lower than 2 is good. 

Stelpo, gettting "stabbed" at work sure is handy.   Even if the nurse said to me to do Gonal-f in my tights, I have been doing it in my tummy as shown to me by dr Marco at the Initial Consultation.   

Hello to everyone else, enjoy your evening and hopefully more sunshine tomorrow.


----------



## littlewhisper

Pippi my TSH was 1.5 something when I first had it done two years ago. Think that's ideal . I'm getting mine checked tomorrow ( finally was available for a CD3) but my doctor went on holiday yesterday before I ould check if she'd noted all the things I wanted checked. It's just the nurse doing it tomorrow . It's a bit late in the process I know but hopefully I'll feel better if all the hormone stuff comes back ok- mind you not sure what I'll do if it doesn"t!  

All this talk of stabbings is giving me the heebeejeebees! Can we call it jabbing ? 

Still trying to decide whether to start acupuncture reiki or both or none ! 


Hoping, glad you feel a bit better but you'll go up and down so just hang in there and as other have said get practical about what you can do like preparing questions. The way I thought of it For my BFN was that this one wasn't mean't to be but one is definitely waiting in the wings to be the golden egg    and you will pick yourself up hun 

LW x


----------



## Maria00

LittleWhisper, I didn't know that acupuncture can increase the chances of getting pregnant for women undergoing fertility treatment till I read it here. I didn't try it because I have a wee needle phobia.   Had no idea about reiki either, but being it a relaxing technique maybe I should consider it, I am a bit stressed lately.

AFM, I will have my first monitoring scan + blood test next week. What will the nurse look at? Follicles, womb lining, oestrogen levels...? I sure hope I will respond at all to the stimulating drugs. 

And 'about the sedation for EC (if I get that far), will I be asleep or still conscious of what's going on? 

Sorry for all the dumb questions, ladies. Enjoy your day.


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi Maria,

well some people think it can help other get pregnant on the very cycle they DIDN'T do acupunture!  Have looked at Reiki but thing it might just be a bit new agey for me  

Hope you get on well at your first scan, yes they'll look at your lining to see that it is thickening and how your follicles are growing. They usually give you a pencil and paper to note down how many as they read them out ( there's a chart you mark). I guess they also check your hormone levels too but I never got told about what they were.

The EC is fine, I was really nervous and without the girls on here to ask  I wouldn't have had a clue what to expect as they told me very little in advance. Basically you go in early in the morning ( there will be other couples waiting to be taken too so it sometimes takes longer than you think to actually go into theatre. We got a room and DH sat watching morning TV while I freaked out silently  then once they've all come and introduced themselves and checked what you are allergic to, you are wheeled in on the bed. they pop your legs in kind of padded stirrups  but you are covered to save your  at least while you're conscious. Very quickly, the anesthetist had my hand and was inserting the canula before I could say " eh no I've changed my mind let me out of here!!"  In seconds the room was moving up like a tv screen with interference ( only way I can describe it ) it wasn't a bad feeling at all and then the nurse will talk to you and check your heart rate and ask if its ok to put an oxygen mask over your face ( I thought I'd freak at that but it was fine because I was already getting doolally) Then I thought hmm don't think these drugs will be able to knock me out , they might work on other people but not m.........
and the next thing I heard my name being called and was actually really annoyed as I was having a lovely sleep. I was back in the room and DH was sitting beside me and the nurse was telling me how many eggs they got!!  

So don't worry about it , I actually preferred EC to ET because I was bursting for the loo at ET but thats another story!

Good luck let us know how you get on.

LWx


----------



## Maria00

Thank you so much for your reply, LittleWhisper!   
At the scans my DH will be with me because sometimes I do not understand what the nurses are saying   but I am sure I will be in a total panic for EC and I probably won't understand a word of what the anesthetist is saying to me.  
Thank you so much for explaining EC to me, I doesn't sound too bad.   So you need a full bladder for ET?   Ouch!


----------



## Pippi_elk

Don't have too full a bladder for et or it'll be incredibly uncomfortable.....just have a comfortably full bladder. Really hard to get to that stage thought. I had desperate back pain as i was so so dying to go but knew i wouldn't be able to pee just a little so had to hold on to it all !!

Yea ec was the same for me as what Lw described except they put the canuala in, the mask on and that's all I remember. I did not even know they had me in stirrups until they said it at et.....

Good luck with the cd3 tests lw, hope the nurse will do them even if the gp has nt documented everything. Try get all the numbers back when they are done and don't just accept normal. All the experts here can help interpret them ! 

Thanks Maria and Lw for the reassurance of the tsh levels. Guess I'm good to go now...

Yea some studies show that accupuncture can help succesful pregnancy. You do it before and after et. There is some German study showing improved success rates and i think they use acupuncture in a lot of clinics in Germany now. But if you ask the regular fertility consultant, they will just say its unproven....which I suppose is true. I have acupuncture for pain in my hand (i have rsi) and its wonderful for pain relief....

But I did read another study where they compared getting accupuncue in the clinic or going to a seperate place for accu before and after et. The results for accup at the accupuncturist office and not the ivf clinci were worse than those that had no accup. They speculated that the stress of getting to the accup clinic, the ivf clinic and then back to the accup clinic outweighed the benefit of the accup.
I got accupuncturist to come to gcrm ....so that was nice and relaxing. I even feel asleep after et with the needles in (needless to say after I had peed !!!).


----------



## joanne2001

Hi Pippi

As we will be having our first GCRM treatment, two previous ones were in Belfast and I am currently getting acupuncture done here and was I interested to here that you had a lady come to GCRM to you for this, I was wondering if you PM her details, is this expensive??

Thanks
Joanne


----------



## stelpo

Joanne, I went to Alan Hunter ar Napiers, before and after ET the ;ast time - I went to the pffice as I booked it last minute and he fitted me in, but he said he sometimes goes to the clinic as well. Dont have the phone number off hand, but you'll find it if you google him. I think the other lady who does it is Francesca Howells, they work closely together.
Cant make up my mind whether to do it this cycle, the cycle I got BFP, I didn't.....last BFN cycle, I did accupuncture and reiki - go figure! I dont think I would pay for reiki, a colleague did it for me for free, but I struggled to take it seriously! Each to their own though.

S x


----------



## joanne2001

Thanks stelpo

Yeah maybe you are right, I done it the last two times with a BFN so maybe I will leave it this time

Good luck with your next cycle.

Joanne


----------



## littlewhisper

Oh man, yes Whatever you do Maria don't have your bladder Full full , Pippi and I both did that and suffered for it. Pippi you even warned me about it and I did empty my bladder when I arrived that morning but by the time I was taken for ET it was full to the brim. One of the nurses said it was the fullest she'd ever seen ( on ultrasound)  !. I did actually go to the loo again to partially empty my bladder  while waiting to go in  for ET ( a talent I never knew I had) but it didn't help so now have probably damaged it and will be incontinent as an old lady!!  

The moral of this long winded story is just be comfortable going in for ET.

Pippi that's interesting about acupuncture actually because remember I couldn't get my usual acupuncturist (Francesca Howells) to come to GCRM as she was away that day so got another who said she'd be there before and after when I called but then when she arrived at GCRM she said I'd need to to her office in Glasgow for the post transfer session!!  it actually really stressed me out. I wasn't really relaxed before ET for reasons mentioned above but then not only did I only rest for five minutes after ET - for reasons mentioned above   but was then anxious to get to her office/ clinic So got up and got dressed, so much for serenity!! Hmmm now having second thoughts about starting it again.
Stelpo that's interesting that You got your BFP without it, I've heard that from others. I've got a nice new fertility yoga DVD and a hypnotherapy cd for fertility......maybe that's enough and much cheaper  

LW x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Alan hunter did mine Joanne. As Steplo said he works with Francesca and he said if he could nt do it he'd ask her to try fit me in. He charged me 80 pounds and was probably there for about an hr.

I just googled for any accupuncturists in glasgow and also got names from this site. I rang them while we were over there. The difficulty is you don't know what day you will have et so its hard to book yourself with anyone. He was very flexible and i only had 2 hours notice from gcrm that they wanted to do a 3 day transfer and he was able to come at such short notice....think that was because it was a Monday and he works at home on Mondays and lives near gcrm. If the transfer was a 5 day he was going to ask francesa as he could not do it that day.  I had also another lady who maybe have been able to do it on a 5 day transfer.
I'll look up their phone numbers  and let you know it.

If you have accu at gcrm tell the embryologist when they tell you the day to come in as you will need the room for a bit longer and they may need to arrange things a bit.... They put me last for et that morning so no one was waiting for the room.

Yes Lw, next time if I can't get accupuncturist to come to gcrm for both pre and post et then i don't think I'll bother either. That's strange she did not wait considering she came to gcrm for pre et. Et is such a short procedure that its a bit strange to make you go to her clinic...unless she had a patient booking and could n't stay.
I found it a bit stressful trying to arrange it....and felt a bit guilty trying to get therapists to treat me at such short notice when I'm not a patient of theirs (but thats probably a bit stupid... after all they are a business and they can always say no) and since you don't know what day you have et...you are trying to get all these acupuncturists lined up in case its a transfer on day 2, 3 or 5.


----------



## joanne2001

Thanks Pippi

Not sure what to do now really, will have to think about this one

Nite ladies
Joanne


----------



## 8868dee

Hi all xx

My af has arrived so i now know my cycle is back to normal and was only a day late which isnt bad x  however i am slightly concerned as both periods after my d and c have been bery very light and this one is almost non existant. I bled tiny omount last night and it is almost gone now . My first af after d and c was almost 10 weeks after my d and c and was very light, any ideas ?? Thanks x


----------



## LilyFlower..

Hi ladies,

This weather is gorgeous eh! 

All the talk of acupuncturists has made me decide not to do it again, as I was swithering slightly.  I did acupuncture for first three IVF cycles and all were bfn's and the last two I didn't do acupuncture and I got chemicals!  But to be honest it is too much hassle as my acupuncturist is in Dunkeld/Perth, so it's too much faffing about for me now I live further North.

I have relaxation CD's from a lady called Lucy Coffin, she has a website and business called Catching Rainbows and I love her.  She really "gets" how hard it is as she's been through it herself and is ttc again too.

I have a few CD's from her for all the different stages of IVF but one of them is for Emryo Transfer.  Anyway, I think some of you gals should have a look at her website and possibly get her CD's.  www.catchingrainbowsfertility.co.uk

Dee, I've never had a MC so I'm no help with if your AF is normal or not.  The only thing I can suggest is you call the clinic.


----------



## 8868dee

Ok thanks lily xxxx hope u r ok hun xx


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi ladies,


I did acupunture for years whilst TTC  and then for my first 3 cycles. (2 BFNs and one cancelled due to poor response). On my last cycle I didn't bother as I live in Edinburgh so trying to co-ordinate the appts around EC/ET was just making me stressed and this was the time I had my BFP !


Don't want to put anyone off as I did find it very relaxing generally speaking but I think it is the relaxation that helps rather than anything else so if you are stressed getting it, it probably counteracts it all.


I spoke to my GP once about it. His wife had been TTC for a while and although she did naturally and used acupunture his view was that it made her feel more relaxed/positive rather than specifically helping her fertility / implantation. Easy for him to say I guess but he had been a great support to me over the years and I think he just wanted to give me one less thing to worry about. 


So maybe if you can find something else to help you relax it might be just as good and maybe even free ! A trip to the cinema or a pile of mags or a walk in the sunshine (or rain even!).


No expert but just thought I'd put my tuppence worth in. I think we sometimes feel so pressured to make sure everything is just right that we can be a bit counterproductive.


Hope you are all surviving this heat ! I'm typically Scottish and enjoying this slightly cooler weather !


M
xx


----------



## 8868dee

Minnie mouse thanks fr that hun xx i have never had accupunture but have thought about it x tho implantation isnt my problem its helping the embie to stay/ not pass away but i love to hear others views xx so thanks hun xx 

Well i have now joined the 30s club today lol x my friend told me something the other day, her sister-in-law had 3 miscarriages in a row so had all the nhs recurrent mc tests like i did and like me was all found to be normal. Then on the advice of her friend. She started taking baby aspirin (low dose aspirin) everyday and esp when pregnant and her next pregnancies (she had 2) were fine and they have now two children. Anyone heard about this. She now thinks she may have an underlying problem that wasnt diagnosed on the tests. Is that possible ??


----------



## joanne2001

Hi 8868, on the advice of my GP, I am also on baby aspirin daily, they said it will do no harm as I too have had failed implantation, I also mentioned this to the nurse at GCRM and she said she would also advise it, I have heard it also from a support group I attend on a monthly basis

Good luck
Joanne


----------



## stelpo

Dee, after I lost my daughter my gynaecologist consultant said the only thing he might add in next time was aspirin, but when i mentioned this to Marco, he said there was new evidence against that.....some conference in Jan I think, or a paper published then - said my gynae prob wasnt quite up to date with the literature lol (they are friends). Not sure if that was because I was also taking clexane though? 

S x


----------



## Maria00

Stelpo and joanne2001, many clinics give both clexane and baby aspirin if a lady has immune issues. Usually till the end of the pregnancy. It is a controversial area, tho'.  

I want to ask dr Marco if I can take clexane too because since day 2 of Gonal-f I started noticing many capillaries on my legs   and the nurse this morning said it should not happen, but I just read that this medication may increase the chance of blood clot formation, causing reduction of blood flow to organs or the extremities.   Ouch! 

I've just come back from my first scan today and there are only 2 good sized follicles, one on each ovary. Other 6 follicles are very small, about 6mm, so probably won't grow enough. I am trying to think quality not quantity considering that my womb lining is good already, but I am a bit worried, I was not supposed to be a low responder.   I've been chuck lots of protein and water down to give those eggs the best chances.... I guess I just have to wait and see what happens in my next scan. Keeping my fingers crossed for a golden egg.  

Sending lots of baby dust to everyone else!


----------



## joanne2001

Hi Maria

I too also asked the Nurse on my telephone conversation for Clexane, she said she would check with Marco and if they agreed, it would only be after EC or ET, i cant remember which she said,  on my Daddys side of the family, there is history of blood clots.

So ladies I am on day 4 or Norethisterone and i feel very light headed, shakey and dizzy this morning, is this normal, I might head for a wee chocolate bar to see if that helps?

thanks
Joanne x


----------



## Pretty please

Hi ladies. Not been posting but always reading how your getting on. My wee gcrm mirae, Finn Alexander arrived 10 days ago weighing 7 pds 6 by section. To all you who are struggling Finn was the result of one egg at egg collection, tsh of 3.2 which hadn't been treated and recurrent miscarriages. It can happen!!!! Keep positive. X


----------



## Maria00

joanne2001, GCRM gives clexane starting from ET, but other clinics say to start during stimulation if there is a history of blood clots.

Pretty please, congratulations!   So happy for you! Thank you for your encouragement.   The clinic didn't give me the option of cancelling my cycle... yet? I am waiting for a call this afternoon.   I am trying to keep positive, but it's not easy. I have been so "bad" this morning  and just ate lots of dark chocolate to cheer me up.


----------



## joanne2001

Thanks Maria, i think im definately going to request this, my sister who was only 26ish had a blood clot in her leg about 2 years ago, and took quite a while to recover, and i have a few aunties also!! So i better push for this, well obviously GCRM wouldnt give any earlier that ET then would they?

Thanks Pretty Please, its always good to hear the happy things, thanks for putting this up

Joanne x


----------



## Maria00

joanne2001, you should definitely tell dr Marco about your sister and aunts and ask for clexane.


----------



## joanne2001

Hi Maria

Since I am with the Belfast Satellite Clinic, I have only spoken to one of the Nurses on a telephone consulation, I have never actually met or spoke with Marco, should I just leave it until I go over there, as they probably won't give it prior to ET, sorry for all the questions, I dont really want to ring and pester them, I know thats what they are there for, but I feel sometimes like a bit of a plague!!

Thanks
Joanne


----------



## Maria00

joanne2001, every time I have a doubt I call the clinic (i.e. when I had a terrible headache for 24 hours after Prostap inj. and I was not sure if I could take Paracetamol for it or not), I tell the receptionist if she can asks this-n-that to dr Marco and then a nurse calls me back with an answer. I do hope she has been talking with dr Marco first, of course.


----------



## joanne2001

Thanks Maria

I suppose you are right, after all we are paying for this, and plenty of money at that!!  Its just my experience from the RFC in Belfast, this was definately not the place to phone with queries!!  I will phone them

Thanks
Joanne


----------



## Maria00

Go for it, Joanne  with all the money we are paying for it, replying to a couple of questions is the least they can do. 

For people who took Clexane: who does prescribe it for IVF? The GP? The clinic? 

Have a lovely day, ladies.


----------



## MinneMouse

Re Clexane.


It depends on what health board you are with.


I spoke to my GP (Lothian), he was unsure if he could prescribe it for pregnancy support. So he checked and found out that Clexane was not considered / prescribed for pregnancy support. So I had to pay for it. GCRM got mine in for me £1.50 each I think and I took it until I was 30 weeks pregnant. I think they say normally 36 weeks but as I was having twins their was worries if I went early (and I did!) it may be a risk for a c-section delivery (which I had!). GCRM ordered it in for me and sent over to the satellite clinic and I picked it up there. Yes, would have been nice to have managed to get it on an NHS prescription but not too bad.


My GP I think felt a bit bad. If he hadn't checked he probably could have got away with it but once he knew it could have backfired on him if he was found to subsequently have gone against it.


----------



## 8868dee

Stelpo and joanne thanks for ur info guys x not sure yet what to do regarding bany aspirin but im aure ill work it out thanks zx 

Maria: good luck at ur next scan hun xx i was a slow responder in my fresh xycle but was supposed to be a mormal responder with an amh of 16.8 xx  

Prettyplease: congrats hun xx its nice to hear of great outcomes xx  

Afm: well my af although light it finished today and got a bit heavier but still lighter than normal but as it was more im happy with it and only bled 1 day extra xx so least my body is recovering from the mmc  onwards now then for my next af and next fet cycle xx which will be august.


----------



## Maria00

Thank you so much MinnieMouse, I will ask dr Marco for it. Did you use steroids too? I know they would be ideal for Hashimoto's, but honestly I would be too scared to use steroids for the increased risk of orofacial clefts.  

Thank you, Dee.  Good luck to you too, not long till your next FET.


----------



## MinneMouse

Maria - I also took the steriod too for 13 weeks I think it was. I was already taking it as I have rheumatoid arthritis and to cut a long story short couldn't take the conventional meds for that as I was ttc. The dose was more for the 13 weeks then I cut back to what I was on before. My rheumatologist then took over and I was on some for my whole pregnancy. I was checked to make sure there was no growth problems and all was fine. It is such a worry though isn't it, my boys are both gorgeous though ! Marco will keep you right though. 


Good luck !


----------



## Maria00

MinneMouse, thanks for your reply.  I really need to convince my new GP to send me to an endocrinologist for my Hashimoto's   but she is sooo against "professionals" drs, she thinks she knows it all... ans she does not!    
I am so happy your boys are healthy and gorgeous!   I have "met" other ladies here on FF that used steroids and that had healthy gorgeous babies, but unfortunately I know a lady (my parent's friend) that has a son with orofacial clefts associated with eye vision problems, hearing problems and general learning disability.   He is a wonderful guy, but what a difficult life... I would be stressed and "scared" during my whole pregnancy using steroids. I can be such a "Worry Pants".


----------



## Cupcake184

Evening ladies,

How is everyone?

Well AF arrived yesterday so today is CD2 and I went in for the blood test and scan this morning, GCRM called this afternoon and I start injections tomorrow. I guess when I get the first one out the way it wil be fine  


No real issues with the Prostap apart from me being moody   which unfortunately was taken out on hubby....

Hope you are all well x x x


----------



## MinneMouse

Maria - you are right to worry and I hope I didn't sound trite. I know only too well that taking drugs whilst pregnant gives risks. I was on another one too for my RA which I took up until my BFP then stopped. DS2 had a few problems and was a late walker so he was fully checked out. Thankfully all fine and it was 'just one of those things'. I remember one of the consultants mentioning about this particular drug and early pregnancy but the conclusion was it wasn't a contributing factor. I hated myself for the risk but then what could I do ?


So hard as we have so many things to juggle, our health, getting pregnant and then our babies health. I know anecdotal evidence is not enough but speak to Marco, he'll keep you right. So sorry to hear about your friend, that is awful. Such a difficult thing to have. I totally understand your reservations, I think I would be the same.


Wish it was all so much easier !


----------



## stelpo

Maria, I take the steroids too, but also high dose (5mg/day) folic acid which is supposed to lessen the risk orofacial issues. You can only get that on prescription though.

S x


----------



## LilyFlower..

Stelpo, I'm meant to be on 5mg of Folic Acid too and it got me thinking, what am I taking.  I'm unsure as the bottles I have, have a different dosage, so I'm probably not taking near enough.  I've been taking Pregnacare which has 400 µg and also two tablets from H&B which each contain a further 400µg of Folic Acid.  This is not near enough is it as it's only 1200 µg?


----------



## joanne2001

Hi Ladies

Just wondering as I have seen from other posts, do GCRM do a baseline scan before you start stimming??  This is my first cycle here, the other two times were here in Belfast and they don't do it??

Thanks
Joanne x


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi everyone!

Joanne, yes they normally do a baseline scan before you start swimming to check your lining is this enough etc.
Hope you got your other queries sorted out. Try not to feel guilty for calling them, I know easier said than done because I felt the same my first time with GCRM. This time round I'll call whenever I want as they are being paid a lot of money and actually I think they'd rather you ask them than try to work it out yourself.  don't forget you can email them too which if it's not too urgent is easier.

Maria hope things are looking better for you at the next scan and your follicles are coming along. Sometimes it just takes a bit longer . 

Minnemouse thanks for being there in the background to ease our worries and give us hope I think you're a positive 'mascot' to have around  

Cupcake how did you get on with your injection? You're really on your way now ! 

AFM that's me booked in for Pipelle scratch on 26th July ( next Friday yikes!!) and downreg with Prostap on Monday 29th! I'm excited but a little anxious to be entering the 'tunnel' again! Think the thought of the scratch isn't helping, I'm having flash backs to my HSG where I was doubled up for three days! Marco says I'll probably be ok with two paracetamols .... 'probably?' I don't like 'probably' , 'probably is of no use to me!! 

Also does anyone know when you stop supplements or which to stop during cycling? I.e CoQ10, alpha lipoic acid, Fish oil, royal jelly, inositol ?

LW x


----------



## joanne2001

Thank Littlewhisper

Would you believe I didnt event phone them, .  You are right, I will ring them I promise    Well actually I might just give them a wee email as right!! As I am with the Belfast Satellite, I still assume they would do a baseline scan here.

I had my Scratch done yesterday morning, it was over in a matter of seconds, and a little uncomfortable, I took two ibuprofen an hour before!!  To be honest the sorest bit was giving them £150 for a few seconds work!!!  I am a little crampy today but I actually think thats from the Norethisterone tablets

I am going for my Prostap on 26th July - so we are not too far apart from each other


Hope everyone else is keeping well !!

Joanne


----------



## joanne2001

Oh and i forgot to mention, I know another lady who got her first BFP with GCRM and she did not stop taking her supplements at all through the stims, tww and is even still taking them, I would however perhaps check on the fish oil one?

Joanne x


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks Joanne ,
Get emailing girlie!  yes I'll continue my conception supplement and vitamin c but not sure about the rest either stop before dr or stims....
I can't take ibuprofen, neurofen or evn aspirin so paracetamol it has to be  

Some people are saying a few seconds and others a few minutes, I always need specifics, was it 10,20 30 or 60 seconds ? I need to prpare  

LWx


----------



## LilyFlower..

The scratch was not sore.  It was more uncomfortable.  Nothing like the HSG.  I never took any pain relief beforehand but as I was driving home for 4 hours!  I took some before I left the clinic.  I maybe felt like slight cramping I get just before AF appears.  It honestly was not that bad... for me anyway.  I had slight bleed, so when they offer you a pad, take one.


----------



## joanne2001

Littlewhisper

LOL, it was more like 20 seconds if you ask me, very much like a period cramp!!  Nothing scary!!    The info that I had received for it said it only took a few minutes but I think they must have allowed this for you walking into the room, taking ur pants off and getting onto the bed.... , it was in and out....literally!!!  
Oh and I didnt bleed at all, the doc said you may have slight spotting....

Regarding the vitamins, IF you are in doubt, then dont risk it!!

Joanne x


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks Girls, that's exactly what I needed to know   feel better. LWx


----------



## LilyFlower..

Im off to the pharmacy. I'll see if they can advise. If not I'm at the docs tomorrow to see the nurse to give me my prostap jag.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Yea Joanne, they do a baseline scan in belfast. I rang them when af arrived (it actually arrived on a Friday at 6 when med associates were closedso i texted the nurse and she arranged a scan for Monday morning). 
I started stimms the next day i.e. Tuesday. gcrm rang me after they got my blood results Monday afternoon.
Glad you survived the stratch ! Dd the price go up from £100 to £150 ?

So Lw....round 2!!! I know its scary to go again. I'm maybe planning to have prostrap on the 7th aug. have n't rang gcrm or anything yet but will do that next week. Ive booked 10 days holidays off in work for the week i hope to be in glasgow..hopefully ec and et will fall somewhere in those 10 days.  Hope you get the cd3 tests done ok.

I did read somewhere that you should n't be taking some supplements during stimm, it was not on a gcrm page. 
Could have been in relation to epo , so maybe Joanne you are on to something with the fish oil perhaps been avoided.


----------



## joanne2001

Thanks Pippi, I am due to finish my northisterone on Sunday and then obviously I have a bleed, I am booked in for prostap on 26th july and no one has mentioned a baseline scan to me, do they do it after u bleed or during it??  I'm sooo confused now!!!

When I asked my consultant the prices he said he thought it was £100, however it was a actually £150, so they must have put the price up  , oh and I didn't bleed at all after it, I hope he done it right?!?!?  

I am also going for 10 days just in case it's early or later, when are you going over??

Joanne


----------



## stelpo

Guys, i have never had a baseline scan either, maybe it depends on the drug regime you're on? I've always done flare, and the only time I had a baseline was when I had no idea where I was in my cycle so they looked at some blood results and checked endometrium was thin so i could start prostap next day. Every other time (this is cycle no 4 at GCRM) I've just done the norethisterone, break for 5 days, prostap, break for 2 days then start stims - i guess if i didnt have a bleed after norethisterone I would have questioned it but its always been fine.
Starting stims tomorrow - not sure whether to be excited or not lol, here we go again!

S x


----------



## littlewhisper

Pippi , that's great you're planning to cycle in August , you'll be like a week behind me but maybe not if you stim quickly like before! It's a funny feeling, have been feeling really positive. It took me quite a while to get my pma back after the first one, I think it's just scary that it could all be shattered again - Noooooo! Out damn thought!  

I got the cd3 tests done last week I'm getting the results tomorrow printed out so no doubt will bring that to ff to discuss 

Lw x


----------



## Maria00

I didn't have a baseline scan either   I am on flare protocol, and I started with Norethisterone on Day 21 of my cycle. I had the first scan + blood test after 5 days on Gonal-f.

MinneMouse and Stelpo, I do appreciate you sharing your experience so much!   I have no one to talk to because DH doesn’t want anyone to know that we are doing ICSI. My parents are the only ones that know. Yes, so many things to juggle, I must admit I've never been this anxious before.  
I won't take steroids in the end (dr Marco said he won't prescribe them as this is my first fertility treatment), just clexane.

Anyhoo, things for me and DH have gone so quickly lately! On my second scan I have been told to get ready for EC.  Should know tomorrow how our two golden eggs are doing   and when ET will be. Fingers crossed for two wee embryos! 

Good luck to everyone that is doing stims. Wow, you are so many!   Lot's of baby dust your way!


----------



## joanne2001

Hi Maria

Good luck, really hope it goes well for you!!

This is definately the hardest thing anyone has to go through!!

I am also on the flare so perhaps I wont have a baseline scan either!!  I have requested Clexane thougth and just waitint to see if this has been approved

Joanne


----------



## Maria00

joanne2001, thank you so much!  

Good luck to you too. Will you stay in Glasgow during treatment or will you be coming and going from Ireland?

Enjoy this beautiful sunny day, ladies. Need a nap to recover completely now. TTFN!


----------



## joanne2001

Hi Maria

We will be sailing over on the ferry and staying for 10 days should it should all fit in that time, going to treat it like a wee break!!

Joanne


----------



## Maria00

I was wondering: will we be given a picture of the transferred embryo?  
I guess ET will be on day 2 for us...

Joanne, that's good, so you will be able to relax and rest more and  to be a tourist too for a few days.


----------



## LilyFlower..

I've never had a photo of any of my embryos. Has anyone else?


----------



## Maria00

No? Too bad  so many of the ladies I've meet on FF so far have... I wonder if I can take my P&S and ask DH to snap a photo.


----------



## stelpo

I asked if we could have a pic the first cycle I did there and the embryologist said they dont like to do it as it involves taking the embies out of the incubator an extra time, and they prefer to leave well alone. Makes sense i guess.

S x


----------



## Maria00

I've read that some clinics can give you a photo of the embryo. If I remember correctly they have incubators that take high-resolution pictures of an embryo's development.

Lovely day today, isn't it?







I feel much better after EC and can't wait for ET! [


----------



## MinneMouse

The only time I have ever had a pic was an ultra sounds after my first ET. It was to show you a tiny white spec which was the embryo and fluid. I'm not sure it helped me much though and felt it was a bit of a token to make it all more real for the parents. I found it recently in an old Bible I'd put it in, made me feel very sad. Never had anything like this at GCRM.


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi girls, I think the picture you're talking about comes with Eeva. They give you a little memory stick which has pictures of your developing embryo/s.

So Maria you've had EC?? When did That happen We missed it   I know you were about to go, so how did you get on, how did you find the process?

Minne mouse I know what you mean I think I'd have felt sad if I had a picture oftheemvie that didn't make it  

AFM I got my CD3 bloods back all looks fine TSH  1.61, FSH 6.8, LH 6.2. , T4 12.1. My Prolactin was a bit higher at 646 but Marco said that was probably because I was having a needle stuck in my arm to take the blood sample   Not sure if my anti thyroid antibodies has come back yet , doc gave me a long list but not sure if it's called something lse or just not back yet! I do seem to have low white blood cell count 'neutrophil' cells, 1.1  so I've to retest in a few weeks but Marco says he's not worried. Hmmm feel good about other things just wish that was ok.

LW x


----------



## bubbles2010

Hi Folks,  

I was hoping to join this forum. I am in the very early stages of joining GCRM. ie calling to make an appointment tomorrow.(after reviewing the other clinics)

I am opting in for the egg sharing for a few reasons. The ivf wait in my area is 18 months, I cant afford a full round of ivf without maxing out the credit card  

But one of the main reasons is that I imagine if that were me, whereby If I couldn't use my own eggs, I think its amazing gift from one person to another, and know the hurt that infertility can cause.

I think I might be around ere for a while, so I will look forward to all your thoughts and experiences.

Still investigating the whole process, x


----------



## joanne2001

Bubbles , Wishing you good luck, great thing to do as right plus it will definitely help with the cost, I have only ever had 8 eggs, of which 6 fertilised both times so wouldn't really be in a position to so this

Joanne x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Welcome bubble, think its a good idea to egg share if you can, you benefit and at the same time you help out some other couple. Good luck with that phone call tomorrow.

All hormone results look really good LW. I don't know anything about low blood cell count....never got mine tested but from a quick look online it seems to be worse if its coming back too high.
My prolactin was also a bit high. It came back around 500 while <400 I think is 'normal'. My gp had no clue so sent me to endocrinologist who said its the level of monomeric prolactin thats the important one(my print out had two types of prolactin levels). He said they don't treat it unless its above 1000 and even at that it would want to be well above 1000 before they'd definatley treat. I had mine repeat and it dropped a bit on the second one but was still a bit above 400. 
Fertility spec was nt concerned either...especially as I was ovulating and not having any drops of milk coming from my breast !!

Not sure about ivf now for August. Dhs ankle still not better and he can't walk much. He's been to see a consultant at the end or last week and may need surgery pending MRI scan etc. so not sure if he's up to travelling to glasgow in 4 weeks time ...and if he has surgery soon he'll have to rest up for at least 2 months. That pushes it to november and i can't easily get time off in November. The consultant said its not your ankle you need for ivf!!!! but didnt realise we had to travel for it.
Such timing....maybe he'll be improved by end of August but i need to know in the next week or so as need to book ivf, order drugs and get DR injection.
He can kinda use crutches but not for much as he has an old shoulder injury that the crutches aggravate...see this is what happens when you get to 40plus !!! You start to fall apart...


----------



## littlewhisper

Pippi yes that sounds right, except my doctor said anything under 630 for prolActin is fine. Marco said he would only be concerned if it was over a 1000. Drops of milk coming from your breast ?   Why is that to do with the chemical that theY were looking for that? 
That's such a shame if you can't cycle for a while.  Your poor DH though, that's a long time to have an injured ankle. The only other thing is if you could get a sperm sample over there and get it frozen and transported. Look at me selfishly trying to engineer it so we can cycle together 

Bubbles welcome to this thread, here's you you having a successful cycle !   

Hi to everyone else

Lw x


----------



## yellow butterfly

Hi there

Thanks for all the encouraging words a few weeks ago when I first posted to this forum. I promised to update on developments, but what we've experienced over the past few weeks is probably not typical, so for those of you who are new here, please don't let this put y'all off. 

We started out mid June with an initial assessment of AMH 0.5 (egg reserve "undetectable"), four follicles visible on u/s scan (three noted in the report) and a 'very thick' uterus lining (normal for two days before my next AF). 

Beginning of July, on my CD 17, my E2 was 136 and my Progesterone 1.1 (i.e., I hadn't ovulated yet), and the decision was made to bring forward the normal start of a Flare protocol, and jump to the Prostap injection on my CD 19 rather than wait until after my AF had arrived. For those ladies who have been asking whether a baseline scan is usual - I wasn't given a scan at this starting point.  

I queried this decision by phone with Dr. Marco, asking why everyone else has to wait until they bleed before staring this protocol, but not me, and he said it doesn't really matter when in the cycle one starts, the antral follicles come through as if on a conveyor-belt, all month around, in younger women more follicles per day and in older women less per day. He also said there was no need to wait for a bleed to ensure my lining was thin enough. 

Two days after Prostap, I started Gonal-F injections for five days. The first scan on day six showed a lining of 7.5 mm (which the nurse then corrected to 5.5 mm). She said at this stage she was hoping for 6 mm. My right ovary had a 13 mm follicle and a 6-9 mm follicle. The nurse couldn't find my left ovary (she said it was probably behind my bowel). My DH mentioned to the nurse that he wouldn't be happy, should a cycle cancellation be considered, before more effort was made to find both ovaries. Turns out that evening, my E2 had shrunk from 136 to 28 (instead of rising). The nurse on the phone said this meant the 13 mm follicle definitely had no egg and the 6 mm follicle might have an egg, too early to say, but that I wasn't responding well to the drugs, they were hoping for an E2 in the 100s at this point.

I took five further days of Gonal-F before the next scan. My lining had now shrunk to 3.5mm. This nurse found both ovaries but said she wasn't seeing any follicles. My DH and I wanted to know how come the 13 mm and 6 mm follicles on the right ovary had vanished, she wasn't sure. After the scan was over, the nurse did mention that she'd been looking for 16mm follicles at this point, not 2mm or 6mm follicles, and that there had been one small one on the left and one small follicle on the right ovary, but that they weren't relevant, so she hadn't measured them. That evening, my E2 came back as 82 (the nurse on the phone said this is still what we call a baseline level, so not what we're hoping for) and my progesterone came back as 1.1. which meant I hadn't accidentally ovulated away any follicles (so where had the follicles from the last scan gone?). 

The nurse on the phone said we should cancel the cycle; instead we got her to put us through to Professor Flemming. He took quite a bit of time to answer my questions (as did Dr. Marco before). He confirmed that young women have approx. 5 fresh antral follicles coming through conveyor-belt style per day and 35 yr old women 1-2 per day, irrespective of where one is in the menstrual cycle. So again, he felt there was no problem with me having started the protocol before my AF arrived. 

Prof Flemming felt that, with current results, I probably hadn't had any viable antral follicles coming through on the day we started stimms. I pointed out that in this case, in patients with my ovarian age, it would be helpful to do a baseline scan on the day one started the protocol, as if there were no 2 mm follicles ready to be stimulated, one could wait and do another baseline scan a week or so later, and if there were some wee follicles then, start the protocol then rather than waste a round. He didn't agree or disagree, but said I could always come back a month later for a fresh IVF round to see what happened. 

I then asked Professor Flemming whether, purely theoretically, if we started stimms today and there were some 2mm follicles just coming through on the conveyor belt today, they might theoretically with luck be viable and grow. He said yes, if new follicles happened to be coming through today, and all went well, they could theoretically grow in 10 days. So I said would there be any health risks in continuing the Gonal-F stimms just in case there are any fresh 2 mm follicles coming through today? After all, the prostap shot is valid for 30 days. He said no there weren't any health risks, but it was his moral duty to persuade me to stop stimming.      

Professor Flemming answered lots more questions (an endometrium can shrink from 7.5 to 3.5 without an AF as it can be 'absorbed' by the body; a 2 mm follicle doesn't necessarily give off any E2, so I could currently have viable 2 mm follicles coming through. He also explained the nurse today had only looked for 16 mm follicles, not smaller ones, as she'd seen my thin endometrium and known the follicles we'd started stimming 10 days ago weren't responding, which was all she expected to look for)... 

After hanging up, my DH and I realised whilst GCRM wanted me to stop stimms, actually, they hadn't given me any reason to stop, on the contrary, I had reason to continue in case some fresh, viable anthral follicles were just coming through now (which we might have been surer about had all of our follicle sizes been measured that morning). It was now the date I'd have started stimms, had GCRM started these when everyone else starts with this protocol. We could theoretically consider this 'day one of stimms' just in case anything new was coming through. DH phoned Dr. Marco who said the only barrier to continuing right now was the emotional and financial cost. He agreed to give us a further four days of Gonal-F.

After four further days of stimms, the scan showed a lining of 3.5 mm again; the nurse found both ovaries but no follicles on both sides (so the two small ones seen four days ago had now also vanished into thin air), and my E2 came back in the evening as 119. In our minds, this was day four of a fresh start, so I wasn't too upset with E2 levels going from 28 to 82 to 119 (with GCRM looking for approx 150 on day six). But the (very young sounding) nurse who phoned in the evening said quite bluntly "your levels are no good, we're cancelling treatment and we'll sort out a refund next week". At that moment, I was too fed up to start at zero and explain to the umpteenth stranger on the phone why, based on what we'd learnt from Prof Flemming and Dr. Marco, we felt we should continue. 

My DH summarised this whole experience as "watching our few initial follicles get stimmulated away and vanishing into thin air". 

He told the last nurse who scanned me, he felt we were leaving with more questions than we started, as we'd never had a 'by the book' shot at actually trying this out properly. With the Prostap and Gonal-F official instructions both saying 'start after your period' and with no baseline scan done just before starting injections, everything was confusing to say the least. We both feel, not having had that vital baseline scan, we'd have wanted to go on stimming for longer to give this a real shot (who knows, maybe my ovaries aren't only "low" responders but "slow" responders). The Prostap shot basically put me into a menopause, and the Gonal-F did nothing to move me on from that (Marco did say the FSH in Gonal-F is less strong than in my natural body). 

Reading everyone else's experiences here, I have no problem believing that GCRM are the best in Scotland, and most GCRM staff we dealt with were friendly and professional. But maybe it's a case of us low AMH clients wanting a clinic to work more with our individual parameters rather than being asked to fit in with the clinic's routine procedures. We'll definitely go for that feedback chat before deciding where to go from here.


----------



## LilyFlower..

Wow Yellow Butterfly, what a time you've been having.  I'm not sure what to say really however I do know that is a very low AMH level but I have heard of other ladies just getting the one follicle and egg and getting their BFP.  

I think from what I understand, you wished you had started at the "correct" time in your schedule, after AF had showed, and you feel this would be better for you.  As you say, you can only now go to the feedback meeting and decide where/what to do next.  Good luck.


----------



## Judo77

I cycled in GCRM in May/June on a short protocol unfortunately it resulted in a BFN on otd and I started bleeding the next day for just over a week. That was 8th June, af which was due on 6th July has not arrived. I had a one off prostap injection to kick the cycle off and I heard that prostap can delay af. Has anyone else who has done short protocol using prostap experienced this and have any advice when af might show up?


----------



## bubbles2010

Thanks everyone, 

Yellow butterfly - Am sorry you had that experience, did they say why they started you before your period arrived? Or was it that they didn't think it would a make a difference? I am new to learning about IVF. But I thought they want you body to go through the natural motions and the injections are to make more follicles, so you would assume that they would start after. 

Pippi_elk- Where are you travelling from? The GCRM is about an hour and a bit drive from me, but others seems to be coming from all the UK. Is it because of the new technology? 

joanne2001 - Thanks, what made you change clinics to the GCRM?


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Pippi/LW - How are you both?

Can I ask you (sorry maybe a personal question)..but did Ovulation go back to normal for you the following month after treatment.

My AF arrived a few days after OTD and now waiting on Ov...but then wasnt sure if I will Ov this month due to the trauma of last month with the drugs etc...

I know all our bodies are different but wondered what your experience is. 

Hi Bubbles, good luck with your cycle with GCRM.

Yellow Butterfly...I would ask for a meeting with Marco to go over the catalogue of events...and see what he suggests. Sorry about your cycle.

I got a letter in from GCRM summarising my tretament and on the letter they said they would not change anything if I was to go again ....is this a standard letter? I thought we would discuss all of this at the review.

Hope everyone is keeping well....and not long until you cycle again...woooo hooooo

xxxx


----------



## Maria00

HopingAndPraying, so glad to read you again. When is your review? I would expect them to change your protocol, to be honest...

Littlewhisper, your TSH and FSH are great! Neutrophils are a type of white blood cell that help fight off infections. A low white blood cell count might be caused by viral infections, certain medications (such as antibiotics and diuretics), vitamin deficiency&#8230; and even severe stress. I would not worry. 

Pippi_elk, your poor DH! Hope you will be able to cycle soon. 

Bubbles2010, welcome and good luck with your treatment. 

Yellow Butterfly, oh my, so sorry for you. Maybe they simply put you on the wrong protocol? 

My AMH is not low and I was expected to have at least 6-8 follicles, but I only got 2 bigger ones and 6 that were 14-15 mm on my EC day. I wonder why they didn't wait for those 6 follicles&#8230; I injected Gonal-f for only 6 days after all. Oh well, what is done is done. 

As you know, I am now PUPO







with two wee embryos transferred on Day 2 when one was 2 cells and one was 4 cells. Luckily I've read of a few ladies here on FF that with a Day 2 transfer got BFPs. Plus, the embryologist said he was "delighted", so I am quite hopeful now







but I feel like I am on a 2 year wait not 2 week, LOL! Anyhoo, I didn't have dr Marco for EC and ET, which was quite disappointing.  For ET I had Fiona that I must admit was fabulous and very encouraging. I was awake during EC, but it didn't last long and I was back in my room in no time, even before DH was back after doing his job.  What I didn't like one bit







: on EC day, I had three ladies before me, and I had to wait 2 and a half hours before getting into theater. I arrived at the clinic quite serene but after that long wait I was a bundle of nerves. 

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all well.


----------



## joanne2001

Hi Ladies, hope you are all doing well

Bubbles - I decided to move to GCRM because I know so many people from Ireland that have travelled over and they cant praise this clinic enough!!

Maria - I thought they sedate you for EC, which is what I have now prepared for??  Why did they not do this for you?

Joanne


----------



## Maria00

joanne2001, yes, I was sedated, just not asleep; the anesthetist explained to me before theater that conscious sedation is a combination of medicines to help you relax (a sedative) and to block pain (an anesthetic), and people might respond differently to it. I was awake but I didn't feel any pain.


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Hi Joanne...just to settle your nerves..I was completely out cold! It was great.

I would say that EC and ET was the easiest part of the whole process. I think Marco does know his stuff for EC as I dint suffer any pain or bleeding afterwards.  Also I was the first in for EC so was done and dusted quickly.

Hope this helps!  

Maria - Wooo Hoooo - Congrats on being Pupo.....hope that your wee embies are snuggling in for the long haul! Good Luck xxxxx


----------



## Maria00

HopingAndPraying, thank you!  

I had another male dr for EC, but cannot remember his name.   Anyway, no pain at all and just a wee bit of bleeding for about 2-3 hours. I did take Arnica 6c potency four times a day starting the day before EC till the day before ET (3 days in total for me), as suggested in Zita West's book.


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi Hoping, my ovulation was late after OTD. I wasn't testing and didn't get the usual signs but my first AF after OTD took six weeks to appear! And this last cycle don't even know if I ovulated( again no signs) Marco is going to get them to check my progesterone level when I'm  in for  my scratch ( the dreaded). As far as the letter goes, they'll already have had a meeting with everyone involved in your treatment to discuss the best way forward, they may ave decided its worth having another go with the same protocol which is what happened with me. You'll get to discuss the reasons what your review. Hope you bounce back to normal soon. 

Yes Maria, you're right about the white cells , only thing is I haven't felt or been ill, am eating well and taking every vitamin going, no antibiotics or diuretics and don't feel in the least stressed! ( just excited at prospect of new cycle) so not sure what the cause is 

Joanne, I got a lovely sleep at EC it was great.

LW x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hi yellow, sounds like you did nt have a great experience..I don't know anything about your protocol so sorry can't offer any advice. I'd just say question them at your review.....

Joanne,I was out cold too for ec. I think I had a woman dr for collection. I had a female dr for et...I think she said she was a dr. I was also no 3 for ec...so yea had to wait a while...I didn t really mind as we just watched tv but yea it does give you time to get a little nervous. I think when they tell you to come in at a certain time you just expect to be going to theatre soon....don't know why they bring 3 couples in for the same time and then leave 2 waiting....

Lw, high levles of prolactin cause you to produce milk....think after birth prolactin levels are high for breatfeeding and high prolactin might interfere with ovulation....guess that's why they say you might not get pregnant if you are still breatfeeding.
Thanks for the suggestion of freezing sperm..but I want him there, especially for ec. Its bad enough being away from home but don't want to be alone for it all. 

We'll see what his consultant says next Wednesday about his ankle and then make the decision. The thing is that would only give me a week to book with gcrm and get the drugs as I'd need the prostrap the following Wednesday...not sure if those timelines are too tight?
I'm also getting my allergy test for the sedative next Wednesday...they can't test for allergy to the painkiller which is morphine based...not sure why but will ask.


Bubbles. I'm travelling from Northern Ireland like Joanne. There is only one other private clinic in NI and gcrm success rates are higher. Gcrm have a satellite clinic in NI so it makes things easy...
They are supposed to be opening a GCRM belfast clinic in the autumn...but id be nervous about going to a new clinic...even if its with GCRM, there will be different staff and we'll have no idea of their success rates...


Hoping, I ovulated a week later than usual after ivf. I did Opk and took temps so I'm pretty sure of when I ovulated...
I think they write a brief recommendation in the letter and then discuss things in more details at the review...maybe explain why they don't recommend changing anything. I think people here have found these letters a bit 'cold'  in comparison to how optimistic they can be when you talk to them....

Maria. Congrats oh being pupo. Its sound like you could have slimmed for longer but I'm no expert...
Fingers crossed....


----------



## Maria00

Pippi_elk, thanks.  I just hope the two wee embryos will feel cozy enough in my tummy  and will stick.








Best of luck to your DH for his ankle! I can understand you wanting him with you. I was number 4 for EC and I wouldn't have been able to go through everything without DH by my side. 

Good luck everyone, whatever stage you are at!


----------



## Maria00

Another quick question for those of you that used clexane. I am finding the injection quite painful and I am bruising like a peach. Did you use something? At the pharmacy a young girl suggested emla cream for before the injection or arnica cream to help with bruising, but she could not say if they are both safe in the 2ww/pregnancy.


----------



## LilyFlower..

Yeah Maria, I had a few bruises too.  Nothing seemed to help, it's just you hitting a blood vessel when stabbing yourself.  Anyone have any advice.  Maybe ice after it or holding it with a bit cotton wool after it?


----------



## joanne2001

Hi ladies, thanks for your reply, was panicking abit there, as at my last clinic, I was fully awake both times and the second time was quite stressful and painfull, the bloody nurse wouldn't give me enough pain relief

Good luck Maria, fingers crossed for you

Joanne


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Thanks pippi and lw for the info x I'm going to use ov sticks from tomorrow to see if I ovulate. 

Joanne that sound brutal being awake x you will definately be taken good care of at gcrm , it's very comfortable and nice to be in your own wee room etc 

Xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Hi ladies,

Hope you are well, good luck to everyone in the middle of a cycle or close to starting   

Just popping in with a tip for the clexane, I only bruised once, would get the little red marks from each needle that stayed for a week or two, but no real bruising.

I used ice for a minute or 2 before injecting and was told not to rub or put any pressure on it afterwards as that would make you more likely to bruise.
The natural reaction after clexane is to give it a rub cos it is really achy.  Might not work for everyone but maybe worth a try.

Hoping to join you all again for my fifth and final cycle in Sept/Oct time

xx


----------



## stelpo

I've used clexane quite a bit and the best way I found was to grab a bit of flab between finger and thumb and insert needle in whilst holding it, then let it go and inject slowly voila - no bruises  I used it til 13 weeks when pg and took me a while to figure it out!


----------



## Cupcake184

Hi ladies,

Hope you're all well?

Bubbles welcome to the journey hope your initial appointment goes well.

Pippi hope your hubby gets better keep us posted on your decision....

Yellow butterfly I'm sorry to hear what you have been through uIts certainly a lot to take in, good luck at your feedback appointment I really hope that you get some answers x

Maria good luck in your wait, when do you go in for blood test, I hope you get that BFP x

As for me.... I'm day 8 of injections and went in for blood test and scans, I had 10 follicles on 1 side and 6 on the other of varying sizes not really sure what that means but I've to go back on Friday for another scan and they said egg collection would be Monday or Tuesday.

My sister is also doing I've at GCRM and will find out on Friday if she has a positive or not, I really hope so....

Take care x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Sounds great cupcake. ...16 eggs. I think mine were of varying sizes but the smaller ones caught up....

That must be strange to have you sister cycling at same time. ...hope you'll both get your bfps. Nice thought to have some close going through it.

Thanks for the well wishes for dh ankle. Does anyone think that a week to book ivf, get drugs and arrange prostrap injection is too tight a time line ? Probably realistically we won't be cycling in August  but I am finding it hard to let the possibility go fully..


----------



## littlewhisper

Cupcake, that sounds great 16follicles, they look for ones above 16mm as leaders I think. That's amazing you and your sister are cycling together. Are you both close in  age roughly?    to you both.

Pippi Ai have the number for home health care or Alcura rather I'll look it out nd you could call them and ask about the turn around times. Just making dinner just now.

LW x


----------



## Cupcake184

Thanks ladies  

I'm almost 36 and my sister is 38, we are close I just know this is going to be hard because the chances will be slim of us both getting positives. 

As for the drugs yes I think you could do it in a week. I went for my consents on cd21 and that day I got my pros tap injection. gCRM gave me it as they knew I couldn't magic it out of thin air and I gave them it when I next visited. I put my prescription into Asda on the Thursday and I had all drugs by the Friday.

Good luck x


----------



## Maria00

Clairabella and Stelpo, thank you.   I've tried with the ice cube, I've tried to grab a bit of flab between fingers and insert needle in whilst holding it, then let it go and inject slowly... nothing, it's still painful and I am full of bruises. I will soon run out of places where to inject.   BTW, Emla cream CAN NOT be used in 2ww/pregancy. Not sure about Arnica cream yet, no one seems to be sure about it. Oh well, anything to get a BFP. 

Cupcake184, best of luck to both you and your sis.   It must be great cycling together. 

Happy day to everyone else!


----------



## yellow butterfly

Hi Maria - Very best wishes for your 2 ww! Hoping for that long awaited BFP for you.

Hi Pippi - I started cycling with no notice at all as start date was brought forward; the drugs arrived on the morning after the evening I paid, i.e. right away. GCRM gave me a Prostap shot from their reserves, and I gave them mine in return. I think a short notice start should be no problem for you. 

Everyone else, thanks for all the kind words. 

If we get any answers to our questions at the review, I'll post anything we learn. We're not going to drop hope despite AMH 0.5, but back to the drawing board to understand more about making the most of our low AMH situation. I have friends and relies in different parts of Europe with successful IVF experiences, so will see what I can learn from them and share any relevant insights.    

Good luck and babydust to everyone else cycling right now. xx


----------



## missuso

Hello ladies, am new here and thought I'd say hello.

I've got my first apt at GCRM next week.  I've had an unsuccessful ISCI at IVF Scotland @ Spire earlier this year and whilst the treatment there was great I've had a lot of very positive recommendations for GCRM.  After my ICSI, my Dr at Spire said they wouldn't do anything different this time around and I'd like to get another view as I think there are other approaches that might help.  I've very low AMH and just want to see what other protocols might be suggested elsewhere.

So anyway, I'll pop in and out when I can to say hi and offer any support I can and hope to find some support when I need it too ! 

Good luck to all going through treatment at the moment 

Missuso


----------



## hopeful jules

Hi
I've just started my injections in my first cycle of IVF with GCRM, I've found them very helpful so far. They have a great reputation. Fingers crossed it works for you x


----------



## stelpo

Hi Judo
i did flare at GCRM using prostap and it definitely delays AF for the following cycle - I think last time it was day 52 for me, think it might have been even longer once before - one thing I really dislike about the whole process!

Good luck!

S x


----------



## littlewhisper

Welcome missuso and hopeful jules! Looking forward to cycling with you. I am also having Icsi this round but had a wobbly the other day due to an article on Icsi that was posted on FF about birth defects increasing if Icsi is used  So I've asked Marco if I get a good number of eggs this time can we do half IVF and half Icsi and he said ŷes so we'll see how it pans out.

I went for my Pipelle scratch today after dreading it for two weeks and it was a piece of cake. It was NOTHING like the HSG thank god as it had me doubled up in agony afterwards. In fact it was literally 5 seconds of mild period cramps and then it was over ( I took two paracetamol two hours before ). I was so busy planning to do my yoga breathing that I didn't realise the Catheter thing was in and scraping. Marco seemed surprised and said I tolerated it really well - I idn't even realise he was doing it until he said that's it!! Feeling very pleased with myself   DH came with me and bought me a magnum ice lolly on the way home.   also had progesterone checked and they said the tests came back right away to say I have ovulateD this month so good to start Prostap on Monday  

Maria, hope you are feeling better and not too bruised with the clexane ! I read somewhere else that some people say don't  pinch, don't rub or anything just stick it in....lovely, but they said it helped. 

Cupcake has your EC been confirmed yet? wishing you lots of lovely eggs!

LW x


----------



## Cupcake184

Hi ladies and welcome...

Well my sister got her results from GCRM today and her bloods came back positive   I'm soo happy for her, I would love to have our kids close in age....

Had another scan this morning and I go in on Tuesday for egg collection and the Friday for transfer... The only thing hubby had to do the other day was note the number of follicles but he must have made a mistake....... I had 11 today as opposed to 16 the other day, 3 if which are 16 and over....

How are the rest of you ladies getting on x x x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thanks cupcake and yellowbutterfly for opinions on timelines. Trouble is I'm at a satellite clinic so they probably won't have prostrap in house and prob takes longer for delivery of drugs to N Ireland ...but we'll play it by ear. 


Best of luck misuse and Jules, this site is great for support....although i think if my next cycle is a bfn I'm going to check in here less ofton as all this ttc can take over your life...and maybe just check in now and then to see how people are doing.

Great the scratch went fine LW. And you got the prostrap....so countdown begins.
I never got a hsg, the specialist on NHs said you got pregnant before so your tubes are open. Although people who have been pregnant before still seem to get hsg's. 
How much of an increase in birth defects was there with icsi LW? 
I guess you have to weight up the risk of birth defects with icsi versus maybe loosing some eggs to failed fertilisation if you go with half and half. But its a difficult choice to make....I guess if you get lots of eggs it'll be an easier decision to make.
Did Marco explain any more about the risks of icsi? Surely he knows the actual risks...

Great cupcake that your sister got a bfp. Hope you have the same outcome....


----------



## littlewhisper

Cupcake that amazing news that your sister got a BFP!!! Always love to hear that . Now we need to send you big    so you can join her.

Pippi, I didn't really ask Marco about the risks yesterday as I knew he'd be tight for time after my scratch. He did talk about it at my review I can never keep all the info I n my head. I think basically he is saying that there area risks as with IVF but the reason ICSi is perceived as riskier is that Often the reason a couple is getting Icsi is because the partners sperm is of poor quality ( not the reason in our case) so there would have been a risk of abnormalities anyway. The report someone posted on FF said Icsi increased the chances of abnormalities by 5%. The only thing is it didn't say the ages of the mums and what was classed as an abnormality ( good just be low birth weight). I guess it's just that natural selection is not taking place. Yes I'd only do half and half if I get around ten eggs or something. It was Penny at Serum that suggested it and it hadn't occurred to me.

I know what you mean about ttc taking over your life, I feel like mine has been on hold for the best part of this year . 

Off to take my dog for a lovely countryside walk, hope it's a bit cooler there.

Hi to everyone.... It's been quiet on here where have you all gone?  

LW x


----------



## stelpo

Hi all, still here!
Cycle going ok but having to stim for an extra couple of days this time :-( Have another scan on Monday, with ec hopefully on wed    So many hurdles in this process!

S x


----------



## MinneMouse

I'm still here too ! Cheering you on from the sidelines !


Re doing the injections, I found I was very bruised too. I now take subcut injections once a fortnight for my RA and thought I knew it all when the nurse came to show me what to do. She said not to pinch but just to go straight in, which is what I do. Also, I only do my legs this time. Easier when there is a fortnight between each jag though. But as they are all subcut I guess it doesn't matter. Still quite sore at the time though.


Having a lazy afternoon with my boys after a very hectic week. DH came in to find me and DS2 both sparko on opposite sofas whilst him and DS1 were uber busy with a bit of 'diy' toy style. It seems DS2 very look his Mum on the lazy weekend front !


----------



## joanne2001

Hi ladies

Just a quick one from me, got my prostap yesterday, starting stims tomorow!!!!! Yippee

Hope you are all keeping well


Joanne x


----------



## Maria00

Hi everyone, to keep my mind off the 2ww I've been watching way-too-much DVDs  and taking long relaxing walks.
Thank you for all the suggestions about the injections.  Still bruising like a peach, but I'm just repeating to myself over and over that it's ok because they will help me getting a BFP. 

Good luck and lots of baby dust to everyone cycling right now!


----------



## Maria00

Stelpo, EC in two days? Wow! Best of luck, hope you'll have lotsa lovely eggs!


----------



## littlewhisper

Stelpo, good luck with your scan today. Very exciting that EC might be on Wednesday! Hope you are eggs a plenty !  

Maria how is it going? You must be going mad watching all those DVDs , they say you should watch comedy as laughing is good for helping blood flow to the uterus !

AFM get my Prostap in injection  today so quite excited to get started .

Hi  to everyone else

LW x


----------



## Maria00

Littlewhisper, I am laughing so much! The DVDs I'm watching are the box sets of Friends and The Big Bang Theory (a very kind gift from a friend), and I am loving them!   Glad to hear it helps blood flow to the uterus.
You'll start stim soon, good luck!


----------



## joanne2001

Good Luck Maria  

Littlewhisper - good luck to you too, I had my prostap on Friday, started stimming yesterday!

Joanne x


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks Good to hear it Maria, enjoy! When is your OTD ?

Joanne Thanks, how you feeling with the Prostap? I won't start stimming for another two weeks maybe a tiny bit less as I'm on the long protocol so I Downreg first. It's a long wait !  

LW x


----------



## joanne2001

Hi Littlewhisper

I felt absolutely exhausted Friday evening after getting it, but I had a few late nights before hand so I'm not sure if it was the prostap, a slight headache and a little bit queasy!  Wow you have a long wait!!

Joanne


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi Joanne, I know it's long but usually I just forget about it until AF arrives that's when the fun begins   . Yes Prostap can give you horrible headaches so drink loads more water than you normally would, water not juice as some juices have higher levels of sodium in them. 

LW x


----------



## joanne2001

Hi Littlewhisper

Thanks and good luck, this my first short protocol and it just seems so quick compared to my other cycles, but am trying to take it as it comes!!

Joanne x


----------



## LM76

Hi ladies,

I was wondering if I could join your thread,

This is my first cycle at the GCRM, I have been on the short protocol as my AMH level is just 5, I was at the Edinburgh clinic last week for my first scan and bloods and everything looked fine, quite a few follicles, however I have been back today and only 3 follicles look good enough. I'm a bit worried as before in previous cycles I have had about 6 or 7 follicles, although I know it's quality not quantity that matters, I've to do my final injection at 7.30pm tonight as I've to be at the GCRM at 7.30 am on Wednesday morning. Feel so disappointed, was hoping for a much better response to the treatment as this is now my 5th fresh cycle.

This seems like a nice friendly wee group of girls and I hope to get to know you all a bit better soon although I have been reading the thread for a few weeks now, good luck everyone

LM xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Welcome LM. I see you and Steplo both have ec on wed so maybe ye should wear a red rosé or something !
Good luck with ec, hopefully some more eggs will be collected that what they can see. 

Also best of luck Steplo, come back and update us when you are feeling up to it.

I was tired too initially Joanne after the prostrap but the tired feeling wore off quite quickly.

So you started Lw...exciting....makes me really want to cycle now when i see you are cycling now. 
hope yours symptoms are no worse than last time. 
Depending on how dh ankle is on wednesday....he wants us to delay a month as thinks its too much stress at the minute...with his ankle and also he changed role in his job.
But we'll see....trying to tell him really there would be no stress for another 4 weeks anyway even if we do start in the next week. I've booked hols from work etc and i think my manager will think i am the most unorganised person ever if I go to change them again. Little does he know the organisation that goes into trying to predict when I'd be in glasgow for ivf.


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Lw, Joanne great news you both are off to a good start..wishing you lots of luck   

Pippi, hope your dh is ok and fingers crossed you get to start in August, I definately think gcrm could sort the drugs for you at short notice as I'm sure gcrm would be happy to help not to mention secure your business for that month.  

Stelpo wow can't believe EC is so near...good luck x

Hi Lm76, wishing you all the best for EC this week too...exciting times and maybe there are a few follies hiding at your scan and you will be pleasantly surprised on the day...fingers crossed.

Maria....I'm hoping its a gorgeous BFP for you this week.... 

Afm.... I have my review with marco on Thursday so just thinking if what to ask, the letter mentions long protocol again and I wondered if this the right protocol for me...my embryo quality was not the best and from 10 I only had 3 good embryos on day 3 ....so I wonder if short would be better for me...arghhhh I have no clue on how to improve this...also I had 20 follicles at my scans and got 10 eggs so not sure if that impacted anything. Who knows!! 

I hope you are all keeping well xxx


----------



## littlewhisper

Welcome LM! Wishing you all the best for EC, try not to worry about having three follicle sometimes others catch up but also, the leading ones have the best quality eggs and three is good!

Stelpo very exciting, looking forward

Pippi you made me laugh out loud at the suggestion LM wear a red rose!  Haha haa  it's like a FF blind date without the romantic undertones  .  Yeah it feels good to get started . Hope you and DH can come to a decision, he probably doesn't have the head space to think about it right now if he's just started a new job. I know your running out of time to decide bt I guess it's about picking your moment if you want to go this month so DH doesn't feel overwhelmed! You're right though it takes weeks before they have to step up so he's it time. I got the Prostap in the butt ths time as the nurse said it would be less sore . I think it was about the same as my arm except I flinched more  

Thanks Hoping and praying, The review always has the added pressure of making sure you get in as many questions as you can maybe research as much as you can about both protocols. The Serum forum has a fantastic thread by Agate which discusses both but se admits she isn't a doctor, but it's a start and she's got a lot of experience. Good luck with it, really hope it helps you decide what route to take next


----------



## LM76

Thanks girls, I've been googling like mad tonight, the only different thing I've done this time is take dhea, which marco suggested, some sights say not to take it as it makes things worse.

I was laughing too about the red rose, we will probably be sitting in the waiting room trying to sus out who is who!

Think my other follicles are too far behind as they are just measuring 6 and the other three are 16 and 18

Fingers crossed for everyone xx


----------



## joanne2001

Welcome and good luck LM    

Joanne x


----------



## LM76

Thanks Joanne, I'm so scared this time after my disappointing scan today, hope everything goes great for you   

L xx


----------



## littlewhisper

Morning girls!

I was browsing last night on FF and found a thread where someone had posted this link - it actually made me well up! Must be the effects of the Prostap  I'm off to sit under a tree


----------



## joanne2001

Wait for me littlewhisper!!!


----------



## Cupcake184

Welcome LM

Well thats me back from egg retrieval. They got 6 eggs although one of them is overinflated so they dont know whether is has been punctured during retrieval... So i guess it is 5...hubbys sperm was not 100% so they are going for icsi that will happen this afternoon then i will find out how many are fertilised. Dont know how I feel, im always reading about people that have lots of eggs so i really hope that one of them makes it through....


----------



## LM76

Hi Cupcake

6 eggs is usually my average amount, I think that sounds good, it's always icsi we have too, I feel awful today, feeling really headachy and sick, don't know if it has been the final injection last night or all my worrying about only having 3 follies!

Was your egg retrieval this morning? Also I've been told to bring in a nightie or t-shirt, do they not give you a gown?

Good luck with fertilisation 

L xx


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi cupcake,

That's great you've had EC. I got six eggs the last time and burst into tears (effects of anaesthetic ) because I had hoped for ten. The nurse was quite firm in saying that's a good number. I then heard that the girl next door got one egg and I felt very guilty! But one egg can be great quality and be the one so you've got five times that chance. Some people get 22 eggs and only six fertilise. Keep positive   

LM, they don't give you a gown but you are under a sheet until you're sedated. You get a lovely wee room to get ready with a TV which you DH will enjoy ( mine hogged the control) good luck with yours tomorrow  

LW x


----------



## LM76

Thanks LW, I don't like those gowns anyway haha,
Thanks for the good luck wishes, I think I will need them

L xx


----------



## MrsMacD

Hi ladies looks like I'll be joining you all again. AF arrived this morning earlier than expected so got on the phone to GCRM. I'm now thousands of pounds lighter and raring to go again! Well maybe not quite raring but feels like I've been waiting ages to start again.

I've been keeping up to date with what's been going on and happy to see some familiar names from last time and of course good to see new ones too. Good luck to everyone cycling at the moment and those due to start soon. Really hope to see good news on this thread this time round


----------



## MinneMouse

LW - that was a lovely blog, it reminds me a lot of 'it takes a village to raise a child' which I often feel is lost in our modern society where we live away from out communties.


Cupcake - 6 eggs is good. I only ever had 4/5 at most. I know it is a cliche but it really is the quality that counts. My last 2 cycles I had 4, and ended up with 2 good quality embryos to transfer both times. 2 of which are now watching Mr Tumble as I type this ! Good luck but you are off to a great start !


----------



## Cupcake184

Hi ladies thanks for commenting... 

GCRM just called there and I'm devastated. Out of the 6 eggs only 2 were mature, he has performed ICSI on the 2 and he will phone me in the morning to see if the fertilisation has been successful. He said it wasn't the result we were hoping for.... He said if one survives then transfer will be on Thursday which is a 2 day transfer I e never heard if that? Which makes me feel worse... I've told them to ditch the EEVA as if 2 of them somehow got through this then ill want 2 put back in. I don't know what I was expecting but it wasn't this. It makes me question the protocol etc which zi know sounds mental.

This is the first time that this whole process has really shook me up, I'm a wreck... Sorry to moan ladies I'm so emotional at the moment x


----------



## LM76

Aw Cupcake, try not to worry too much, I had a 2 day transfer before when I only had 2 embryos, I think they like to get them back into the normal environment ASAP, were you on the short protocol? This is the 3 rd time I've been on the short one and never seem to get as many eggs with it as I did with the long one.

Don't think there will be much hope for me then with my 3 follicles then  

I've paid upfront for EEVA too but don't think I'll be using it now either.

Don't worry, your not alone in being a wreck

Sending  

L xx


----------



## Cupcake184

Lm thanks x

Good luck for tomorrow, I'm sure you will be fine, I really hope this is your cycle x


----------



## joanne2001

Cupcake184 - this is such a hard journey, with all of the ups and downs, I dont know how we get through it - but try to stay as positive as you can, you have two little fighters there and they will be back where they belong in no time!!  

LM76 - wishing you lots of luck as well  

Just a quick question, I usually got 8 eggs before on the long protocol in Belfast, as I am now doing the short protocol for the first time with GCRM, does this therefore mean I will get less eggs?

Thanks
Joanne


----------



## LM76

Hi Joanne

Think its meant to make you respond better to treatment, I'm on it because my amh level is just 5 and they say anything under 7 they like you to go on the short protocol, the 1 st time I went on it I got 4 eggs, the 2nd time I got 6 and this time I only have 3 follies so who knows, you just try to take their advice and quality over quantity so everyone keeps telling me.

Thanks for the good luck wishes, I'm getting really nervous now

L xx


----------



## MinneMouse

Cupcake - I know it isn't what you were hoping for but I had a 2 day transfer on my last treatment and that resulted in 2 healthy babies several months later ! A nurse told me once that the best place for embryos is back inside Mum so the sooner the better, they only let it go to 3 or 5 days if there are lots of embryos so they can make sure they get the front runners. I think day 2 is very common. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## littlewhisper

Big hugs Cupcake, I feel your disappointment, I remember the last time when the called to sy just one had fertilised and they didn't know why. As Minnemouse has demonstrated its quality that matters and I've read that the short protocol gives you less eggs but sometimes better quality.  Don't you lose hope because they might well be a couple of feisty wee things ! I also had a 2 day transfer, think the less embryos you have the less time they like them to be out of your body because thats where they belong so its always a risk to keep them out . Keep your spirits up though, those two need your positivity and we're all rooting for them !!


----------



## Maria00

Just a quick for me or I'll miss the train, but I wanted to tell Cupcake that I too had a Day 2 ET - - I am still in the 2ww (my OTD is August 2), but in the meanwhile I've met tons of ladies here on FF that got a baby (or more!) from a transfer on day 2!   Keep positive! 

*huggles* to everyone else!


----------



## Maria00

MinneMouse said:


> I had a 2 day transfer on my last treatment and that resulted in 2 healthy babies several months later


Yay, I truly hope it will be the same for me!


----------



## littlewhisper

Also mean't to say welcome back mrsMacD!!! Here we go again good luck hun    , so when will you start ? Xx

Maria you're nearly there, how exciting. But your not supposed to be running for trains  get back to watching DVDs!


----------



## Pippi_elk

Echo what everyone else said cupcake...its quality and not quantity. And they like to get them back inside you ASAP and they can do that if the numbers are lowerer. Hope you can take heart from minimouses story.

Welcome back mrs M. Sees a lot who cycled last march/april are all back cycling now....

They don't give you a gown, but I'd recommend bringing a t shirt or nightie. Just makes it easier when you are sitting in your room as they want you on the bed with your knickers off while you are waiting. So something to protect your modesty if you need to hop out of the bed while you are waiting. 


Nearly there Maria...fingers and toes all crossed.


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Cupcake...hope you are doing ok   ...its only natural you feel completely shook up.... Stay positive as tomorrow you may have the most perfect wee embies growing strong and you want to get them back in you asap where they belong so 2 day transfers are just as good as any other day. Have everthing crossed for you.

I vouch for qaulity over qauntity, I had 10 eggs but sadly only had 3 remaining on day 3 as the others where poor qaulity so I do think sometimes less is more!

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## MrsMacD

Cupcake sorry to hear it wasn't the news you were after. Fingers crossed that they both fertilise and give you your BFP  

LM good luck for your EC. You just never know how much they're going to get!

Maria not long till you find out now. Got everything crossed for you  

LW not sure exactly when I'll start. Because my cycle is short they want to do a blood test on Aug 14th to see if its the right time tostart norethisterone? Wasn't a problem the last time just started the tablets slightly earlier than others would so not sure why they're doing it this time? Hopefully get to EC mid September. I would have started last cycle but my work is moving office at the end of August and i'm organising it all. Didn't want the stress of that and having to fit in appointments.


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Hey ladies

Just popping on to say Hi, im never far away. Hi to all the old faces ( so to speak ) and Hi to all the new ones.

Well i went to the counseller at GCRM after my third failed attempt in May/June and she advised me to stay away from the forums as i told her i felt i was going off my head. So i have been quite, peeking on now and again to see if there have been any BFP as yet, though dont seem to be any.

Mrs Mac glad your back too.. ill be cycying again at end of August so im sure ill be back on full swing before i know it.

Love to all and speak soon, good luck to the cyclers right now xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Peeinapod

Hi ladies, I return to FF after a few months coming to terms with my miscarriage.  MrsMacD and Littlewhisper - special hello - I remember you both from Feb/March and sorry that you are back.

LM - good luck tomorrow!  I also had low AMH and only had 3 follies for EC.  When I recovered though they managed to get 9!  But hey, even if they do only get a few eggs that is all they need.  Like you I had been taking DHEA for 3 months prior and it seemed to work a treat for me.  Sadly lost my babies at 11.5 weeks but the positives are that they stuck.

I am now looking for a bit of info if any of you lovely ladies can help.  I had a miscarriage 29th April and have taken a few months to come to terms with it.  But time not on my side so we do need to 'crack on' so to speak.  We have 3 frosties and was hoping for a natural FET this cycle.  I was in GCRM 4 times for bloods and yesterday was told will have to cancel as my hormones 'are odd!'  basically looks like I am not ovulating.  

We have a review meeting next week but now want to go ahead with a medicated cycle but no idea what is involved in that.  Does anyone have any experience with a medicated FET at GCRM?  Can you tell me what is involved?

Good luck to everyone else.  You are all such amazing ladies and I feel every bit of your pain.  Stay strong and positive.  We can do it! X X X


----------



## littlewhisper

OMG Peeinapod, I had no idea that happened to you, I was over the moon for you when you got your BFP. So so sorry hun, massive hugs   . Glad you've picked yourself up and are ready to have another go, there will be girls on here that can answer your question I'm sure. We will be here of course too! Yes we can do it 

Hi to Forever, thought you'd gone quiet but totally understand it can get a bit intense on here! Gosh quite a few ' old' faces, good to hear from you all but yes crap that we have to go through it all again.

So there was me listening to my hypnotherapy cd this evening while dinner was cooking, I was just at the bit where the fluffy cloud wraps you up and protects you in warmth and softness , when........ A cold wet nose nudged under my hand and instantly brought me back to earth. Utterly ruined.   next time our silly hound is being locked out of the bedroom, he insists on being everywhere( including the loo) that his mummy is!! DH says I've spoiled him and that's what has caused this


----------



## MrsMacD

Peeinapod sorry can't help with your question but just wanted to say so sorry to hear about your miscarriage   Life can be so cruel. Hope you're successful this time round again.

LW ive heard friends saying they don't get to the toilet on their own any more because of the kids so it means you will be well prepared  

Foreverhopeful I'm well impressed that you managed just now and then with the forum. I must admit I can get obsessed with checking what is going on. FF can start to take over your life but for me I need to know I'm not alone as my husband is pretty useless and hardly talks about things. Maybe I'm also scared I miss something lol!

Stelpo how are you getting on. Do you have a date for EC yet?


----------



## hopeful jules

Hi ladies
I wondered if I could join your thread? I'm 40 and doing my first ivf (icsi) at GCRM. Going for ec in the morning. Excited but also nervous. Not sure what to expect. You all sound so knowledgeable. Best of luck to all of you going through this just now.

Ju x


----------



## MrsMacD

Jules good luck for tomorrow. It's absolutely nothing to worry about. I was beside myself when I had it done last time but it was for no reason. The best bit was waking up feeling as though I had the best sleep ever and was the most relaxed I can ever remember being.


----------



## LM76

Hi ladies,

peeinapod, so sorry to hear about miscarriage, it does give me a bit more hope with you getting 9 eggs, I asked the nurse Tracey if there will be any more than 3 and she said probably no  

Was just looking back to see what about the other lady that's going in for EC tomorrow, Stelpo good luck, what time are you in?

Jules, good luck to you too, I've to be in at 7.30 am so will have to leave at 5 am as we are in Fife and takes us about 2 hours to get there.

Can I just say thank you to all that have replied to me, it's made me feel so much better!

L xx


----------



## littlewhisper

Welcome hopeful Jules! Wait a minute that means for the first time we know everyone who is going for EC in the morning, stelpo, LM and Jules.... No need to wear  red roses  wishing you three all the best tomorrow, get to sleep and wake as fresh as daisys. Jules, re what to expect. You might be waiting about. Bit depending which of you three thy take in first but as MrsMacd says its a lovely sleep. The theatre staff will come into your room one by one to introduce themselves then you'll sign a form and eventually be wheeled in. Legs in stirrups, cannula in hand, blood pressure checked, oxygen mask on and off you go to sleep   

      for each of you LW xxx


----------



## LM76

Aww thanks LW, is it only 3 EC in the morning then? At my old clinic there were usually 4 of us in the ward!

I know I better get to bed soon as early rise for me, I'm just stuffing my face first haha.

L xx


----------



## hopeful jules

Thanks ladies for all your good wishes and advice, feeling less nervous now.  to you all. Good luck tomorrow, stelpo and lm, hope you get a good nites sleep.


----------



## littlewhisper

As far as I know it's only three as I think there are only three private rooms. You could play 'who's who' while waiting to go in    xx


----------



## LM76

Haha, yeah I will be, is Stelpo in the morning too?

Another question I was wondering if dh gets to come into theatre for EC?

L xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

So sorry to hear pee in a pod, devastating to loose them both. 

Good luck Jules (&welcome), Steploe and LM tomorrow. Don't they also have ec sometimes at 7.30 and a bit later like 10 ? The day i had et the staff were commenting that they were finished in theatre for the day ... That sometimes they have ec later in the morning too. Maybe thats at particullarly busy times.....
But hopefully you'll all be in at 7.30 and can at least give a supportive smile to each other 
Yea I think its just 3 private rooms. I got to connect with the other 2 people who were in at the same time as me..but we only realised it afterwards! MrsG glasgow was one, and another girl from northern ireland on another forum who i also met in person on otd day ! Sadly we all had bfn :-(


Dh not allowed in theatre....he'll be giving his sample but mine was back in room when I came out.

Hoping, welcome back. Did staying away from forums help a bit? I sometimes think i should just go on them while I'm actually cycling ..but then its nice to be hear what others are doing and to give support even if you're not cycling. I check on here most days but do feel bit better when I'm away and don't get to check so ofton.


----------



## LM76

Pippi, I also think they do some EC in the afternoon because when I was at Edinburgh for my consents appointment the nurse was phoning Glasgow to ask a question and said that who ever it was she was needing to speak to had just finished in theatre, I asked if there were EC in the afternoon and she said sometimes there are 3 in the morning and 3 in the afternoon.

I took my final injection last night at 7.30pm so not sure what time I will be in theatre

L xx


----------



## Maria00

Hi ladies, welcome to all the newbies! 

LM76, Stelpo and Hopeful Jules, best of luck with EC tomorrow!   When I had EC, there were other 3 couples before me and DH, so 4 in total in the morning. I had to wait till 9:30 before going to theater  and I had my ovitrelle inj. at 8:15 PM. 

Peeinapod, so sorry to hear about miscarriage. 

A big thank to everyone of you   you are always so kind and supportive!  
DH feels very positive and keeps saying that after 10+ years our dream will finally come true.... let's hope so!  
Sweet dreams, everyone!


----------



## hopeful jules

Morning everyone, thanks again for all your good wishes. LM I had my ovitrelle at 8pm so maybe that means you'll be before me. Good luck to you and stelpo.


----------



## LM76

Good luck to you two ladies too, we left at 5am this morning and have arrived far too early, oh well at least we got a parking space easy enough

L xx


----------



## Cupcake184

Good luck to all you ladies doing egg collection today... X x x


----------



## Cupcake184

GCRM just called, out of the 2 eggs one fertilised. We are having a 2dt tomorrow and we will see if it has split into 2/4. She said that sometimes they do not and that some people still go ahead with the transfer... I guess we will see tomorrow...

Maria good luck for your testing I really hope it's a positive, is it this Friday?

I'm looking forward to hearing how all you ladies got on at egg collection today, did you see each other?

X


----------



## joanne2001

Good luck to all the ladies getting EC today and all who are waiting for ET....... hoping the best for you all       

AFM - this evening will be day 4 of stimming, first scan due on Friday, hoping this follicles are growing nicely, starting to feel a few wee twinges so hopefully they are coming along nicely

Joanne x


----------



## hopeful jules

Fingers crossed for you cupcake. Just back from ec, got 7 eggs, there were another 3 couples there not sure who was who.

Ju xxx


----------



## LM76

Hi jules, I'm just back too, got 4 eggs, there was another follicle hiding, I just saw another 2 couples, I heard them saying your name so I must of been in the next room, I was second into theatre

L xx


----------



## MrsMacD

Great news Jules on your 7 eggs and LM on your 4. Fingers crossed for lots of fertilization today/tonight.


----------



## littlewhisper

Congratulations Jules on your 7 and that's great they got one more than expected LM! How did you find the procedure? Did you get a good sleep? It must be busy at this time of year if they are taking four couples.


Cupcake, keeping everything crossed for you hun, hope this wee one is the winner   

Joanne  good luck with your first scan hope you see some good follicles developing. 

LW x


----------



## hopeful jules

Thanks girls, procedure was fine don't remember a thing, just bit crampy now. Glad you got an extra one lm, think I was last into theatre. I wasn't sure who was who in waiting room, I was the one with long dark hair. Fingers crossed for lots of fertilisation.


----------



## LM76

Hi jules, think you might of parked next to us, I've got dark hair too, I had a spotty t-shirt on haha 

L xx


----------



## SamS

Hi ladies,

Firstly good luck to all of you for your fertility journey.

My DH and I are on NHS wait list for IVF but as we were only referred earlier in the year have a LONG wait. In the meantime we have looked at GCRM online but financially, this year, it's not an option. However I've noticed the egg sharing scheme they do. Has anyone done it this way that could share their experience?



Thanks
Sam


----------



## MinneMouse

Well done ladies on all your EC. I remember is being quite a nice sleep and feeling nothing. Which compared to my NHS experience was bliss (vaguely awake and hearing them talk about the best place to get fresh fish in Edinburgh !).


Cupcake - great news for you this morning. Remember quality not quantity. All the best for ET tomorrow.


----------



## Cupcake184

Great news Jules and LM on your eggs  

Joanne good luck with your first scan hope the follicles are growing well....


----------



## LM76

Hi ladies,

Just had a phone call from the embryologist saying all 4 of my eggs were mature and have been injected, however one didn't seem to like the injection process, fingers crossed for fertilisation, 
Jules have you heard from them yet?

L xx


----------



## hopeful jules

That's great news lm, waiting patiently for my phone call! I'm back at my mum's now, we live near Aberdeen so been staying with family whilst doing treatment. How was your journey home? Hope you weren't too sore. 

Ju x


----------



## LM76

Jules, I wasn't sore at all, when I came round the nurse gave me two paracetamol, unfortunately I've got cystitis which I questioned this morning and she told me it was a mixture of worry and hormones that causes that, thank goodness your allowed to take the sachets for it as its really painful.

We live in fife which is about a 2 and a half hour drive away, we stopped on the way home for something to eat, thank goodness I had my makeup with me to put on to look half human again.

This morning we arrived at 6.45 am so had the choice of the whole car park lol!

Hope you get good news too

L xx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hi girls 

Just wondering if I could join u ladies. 

I had a cycle last year in gcrm which resulted in my beautiful little boy And have 1 frostie in the freezer. I'm just waiting on my af ( currently day 40!!!) so u can start my cetritide  injections to begin the process! As I've only 1 frostie and its day 3 I'm not holding out much hope but ya never know! I have 2 angel babies (twins) who I lost due to a prem labour due to a placental abruption  I would love an earth sibling for my little boy. 

I have to read back to catch up with all u lovely ladies but just wanted to say hi xx


----------



## LM76

Hi twinangelsmummy83, 

I'm quite new here too so really only been posting the last couple of days, so far I've found the ladies on here to be really friendly and helpful.

Congrats on your wee boy and good luck with your wee frostie  

L xx


----------



## hopeful jules

Hi twinangelsmummy and welcome. Fingers crossed for you. I wasn't sore till starting moving but getting better now. Got call from GCRM, managed to inject all 7 eggs, we are both so chuffed. Now to wait and see if they fertilise. Saying a little prayer for us both LM    That's quite a journey L we are about 4 hours from Glasgow, thankfully my aunt stays 2 mins drive from GCRM.


----------



## LM76

That's great news Jules, I'm hoping to go back either for a 2 or 3 day transfer, depending on what fertilises, we were going to use EEVA but not much point with just 4 eggs xx


----------



## LM76

Cupcake, best of luck for tomorrow, sending  

L xx


----------



## hopeful jules

We are supposed to be doing eeva too but depends what fertilises, whether worth it or not, not sure what to do x x


----------



## LM76

Its a tough one to decide, for us I only think we would go ahead if all 4 fertilise, but it looks like only 3 will be in the running, just have to wait till tomorrow xx


----------



## Maria00

I caved in this morning and tested one day early with FirstResponse, only to get a bfn which makes me feel.. well, you can imagine.  
DH is still hoping we'll get our bfp tomorrow... I sure admire him for being always so hopeful and positive.

Good luck to all the ladies waiting for ET.


----------



## LM76

Don't give up hope yet Maria, I remember someone on here testing the day before OTD and getting bfn, and when she got her bloods done the next day she was pregnant!

L xx


----------



## hopeful jules

Hang in there Maria everything crossed for bfp tomorrow. L good luck for this morning. Hope theres been lots of fertilizing going on overnight.
  to you both


----------



## whigers

Hi Maria,

I tested the day before OTD and I got a negative with a home test kit but when I had my blood test the following morning, it was a positive, I was gobsmacked!  I am now 12 weeks pregnant.  Don't give up just yet.

Whigers xxx


----------



## joanne2001

Thinking of you Maria - take it easy today and good luck for tomorrow!!      

Joanne


----------



## LM76

Hi ladies,

Just had my phone call about an hour ago to say I have 2 fertilised embryos  , so pleased with that as with only 3 follicles I didn't hold out for much hope, anyway I'm going in tomorrow morning to have them both transferred!

L xx


----------



## joanne2001

Good luck for tomorrow LM, are you taking this time off work?

I will be heading for my first scan tomorrow morning to see how my little baby making machines are growing, I have felt and odd twinge here and there and a few sharp pains......     hoping and praying its good news!

Joanne x


----------



## LM76

Hi Joanne,

Good luck tomorrow, I'm sure you will be fine, and remember what I was told, they are looking for quality not quantity,
I'm off work at the moment so its fine for getting through to Glasgow without questions about why I need so much time off, I go back to work on Monday.

Jules how did your phone call go?

L xx


----------



## joanne2001

By the way, whats the weather like in Glasgow at the minute?, it is lashing out of the heavens in Ireland     

Joanne


----------



## LM76

Not sure, we are 2 and half hours away in fife, been raining here but fine now, it was lovely in Glasgow when we were there yesterday


----------



## joanne2001




----------



## Cupcake184

Joanne its raining from the heavens here... Im parked putside GCRM way too early for our appointment.

We will find out if the one and only emby has survived the night and if so we will get that transferred in an hour....


----------



## joanne2001

Cupcake - Ah Jaysus......rain rain rain!!! 

Your embie will be fine - good luck for your transfer, and take it easy for the rest of the day - let us know you get on!!     

Joanne x


----------



## LM76

Good luck Cupcake   

L xx


----------



## joanne2001

Hi Ladies

Just a quick icky question, so I am on the short/flare protcol and had my prostap jab last friday, currently on day 5 of gonal F @225, however today and yesterday I noticed the eggy stretch CM, please tell me this is normal (sorry!), only on my other treatments (long protocols), I have never ever had this!  I hope that the prostap has actaully worked and I havent ovulated....panicking now!!

Joanne


----------



## LM76

No idea Joanne, I never had that, not that I noticed anyway, I'm sure it will be fine as everyone is different.

L xx


----------



## LM76

Hi Cupcake, how did you get on, I'm in tomorrow at 10am for mine, did you stay for a while afterwards?

L xx


----------



## LilyFlower..

Joanne EWCM is normal do don't worry. 

Cupcake good luck and Maria I hope u get a nice surprise tomorrow.


----------



## stelpo

Hi ladies, sorry have t been on for a couple of days - I didn't realise so many of us went for EC yesterday! Apparently there were 5 of us (I asked lol) and I was first, apologies if you were in the waiting room, I didn't hear anyone's name cos they called me first.....we got 6 eggs and 5 have fertilised normally after ISCI, so I'm pleased with that. Was expecting a 2 day transfer tom as that's what Ive always had before, but they are calling again tomorrow with a plan, prob ET on sat. So much for my train ticket home tomorrow lol. Just praying we get one sticky one out of that lot! 

Good luck to all the others!
S x


----------



## LM76

Hi Stelpo, I think I was in the middle room as I was 2nd on the list, think I smiled at you in the waiting room downstairs, that's great that 5 have fertilised, good luck.

L xx


----------



## Cupcake184

Hi ladies I'm happy to hear about the fertilisations woohoo!!

I'm just back from a long day...but the good news is the one egg that had fertilised did make it and turned into a 4 cell. They said its "good" not excellent or poor so I'm happy there is a little hope... The transfer was nice and quick, don't know what was going on with my legs! They were shaking in the stirrups !! We then had a drink of juice and we were out of there and headed to acupuncture ...

Good luck for the transfers tomorrow, Maria big hugs for you for tomorrow I hope you get that BFP!

Joanne I'm sure it's fine, I was not on the flare but I did get the same as you...

X


----------



## Pippi_elk

Great that ec and fertilisation going well for all that were in yday. 

Hang in there Maria.....maybe you'll get good news from the bloods. Home HPTs need a conc of 50 to pick up a band so you could be just under that....

Hope scans show everything going well Joanne.

Ive come down with a vomiting bug and fever so just reading and running at the moment...typical just at ovulation time too. Can't even seem to Keep liquid down at the minute so hoping that improves overnight. Won't be cycling at end August as dh needs surgery...he just has to decide when but feel so crap at the minute its way down my list of priorities at the minute. Feel like everything that could go wrong is going wrong .....


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi ladies,
Well my Internet connection was down all last night and most of today  dH says its a sign I've been on FF too much   So just been catching up:

Maria keeping everything crossed for you, don't give up hope   

Joanne I also got egg white cm last time  ( a lot! Sorry tmi! )  I was convinced I'd  ovulated, but the nurse just said it was due to raised Oestrogen levels from the stimms. Good luck with our scan tomorrow hope you see good follies!

Cupcake I remember what it was like wondering if the one wee embie survived the night. I was so frightened they'd say it was gone that I wouldn't believe the nurse when thy said it was ok. Congratulations on being pupo! Take it easy with lots of visualisation   

LM great news on our two embies! Wishing you all the best for tomorrow in getting them all snug on the mother ship 

Stelpo,, wow! Five eggs fertilised is amazing Good luck with transfer , will they put three back?   can't believe there were five people in, but they must stagger it a bit then surely or two must be waiting for ages?

Jules congratulations on your seven eggs, any news on fertilisation?

AFM, felt what I thought was a hot flush today but then my friend said she was hot too as its really muggy in Glasgow so not sure if it's the Prostap or not. It was pouring down this morning, I took the dog for a walk and nearly got trench foot as my shoes started leaking! 

LW x


----------



## littlewhisper

Pippi that's awful, you'll be feeling rubbish. Gosh Dh's ankle must be bad, that's a shame. Don't worry August will come nd go quick as you blink with all that going on. You'll be is ship shape for starting after that. Hope you feel better soon


----------



## LM76

Cupcake that's great news xx

Pippi, hope you feel better soon xx

Maria fingers crossed for tomorrow xx

LW thanks, just hope they are still ok for tomorrow, its such a worry this whole process, good luck with your cycle xx

L xx


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Maria...I am so sorry to hear of your test this morning..,hang on in there until your blood test tomorrow, good luck  x

Lw , it was so humid today in Glasgow after all that rain so would be surprised if you were hot...I was roasting and my hair was huge with all the frizz due to clammy weather  

Congrats to all the pupo and soon to be pupo ladies....great news!

Stelpo ...huge congrats on your embies...wishing you so the best for this cycle .. 

Joanne not long to go now until you come over to Glasgow...hope the your scan goes well tomorrow. 

Well I had my review with marco tonight after work and it was brutal, I admire Marcos honesty but he said that all the stimms part went well and however it failed due to quality and he was surprised with my AMH and age etc that my embryos didn't do well. He said he expected 4 blasts from my my numbers but I only got 3 7 cells. I was nearly crying at the review. As we started ICSI due to sperm and now it looks like its egg quality   he didn't want to change the protocol and then I suggested short protocol and he said yes let's try that. 

So my question is ..has anyone changed from long to short protocol and was there any improvements to embryo quality with this.....I am worried that if I didn't suggest this to marco he would have kept me on long. He said I stimulated "beautifully" on the long...but what good is that if all the eggs are crap! Sorry for the ramble...  xx


----------



## LilyFlower..

Yes I wad on long protocol with 3 cycles at Ninewells. Gcrm both times I've been on short. I'd definitely say egg quality was way better with short or flare as thr gcrm call it.


----------



## stelpo

I think there are 4 rooms as I've been in them all lol  when I asked the nurse how many people were in, she said one day last week there were 9! She said she was glad she was off that day, but if that's when people are ready, then that's when they have to come in - quite reassuring that they don't mess around with days so it suits them better.
EWCM - get it on every IVF  cycle so def normal! 
Noticed I have pretty sore boobies this time, dont remember that from before - anyone else?
Love all the random questions on this forum lol...

S x


----------



## MrsMacD

Just a quick one from me. Just wanted to say congratulations to all the ladies on the great fertilisation rates. Hopefully top quality embryos will be being transferred in the next few days

Pippi hope you feel better soon


----------



## LilyFlower..

Yip sore boobs Stelpo!


----------



## LM76

Me too xx


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Lily flower did you have to take metoformin on the short? Marco explained the short very briefly and he mentioned this and certotride or something? 

Thanks xx


----------



## Cupcake184

That is mental! I was just googling sore boobs lol


----------



## littlewhisper

Oh no that doesn't make those of us on the long protocol feel very good!   going to have to put that out of my mind . I think from what've read everyone is different and some people don't do well on the short in terms of egg quality. But Hoping and praying you are right, I think if I had tried the Long one more than once and it failed I'd be looking to try the short.  AMH seems to be a factor though, it seems to be sometimes lower AMH go on short protocol?

Stelpo that's interesting that they have four rooms , I had no clue. OMG 9 people in for EC , I would be anxious they'd be fed up by the time they got to me, especially after Minnemouse saying she overheard the team in Edinburgh was it? talking about the best place to buy fish!!!   hilarious.


----------



## LM76

LW, 

I've got an amh of 5 and when I did the long protocol I got more eggs, this is the third time I've been on the short and the least amount of eggs  , I don't understand it!

L xx


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Lw don't worry about you being on long , I think most people on long do well on this and at least get a few top grade embies  whereas I didn't and marco said it was so unexpected so it's best to make a change. Although it was me who actually suggested this as he was initially stating stick to the long protocol? 

You yield less eggs on short but what they say is it can sometimes help quality.

I think gcrm use flare , long and short , flare is lower AMH , long is fir normal AMH and short is fir AMH above 20 and pcos patients ....I think that's what he said 

Xxx


----------



## hopeful jules

Hi ladies
Congrats LM and Stelpo on your embies. Fingers crossed they stick. Out of my 7, 6 fertilised, I'm so chuffed with that. For et on Saturday then straight back home to Elgin for the 2ww. Has anyone tried acupuncture before et? 
Congrats on being pupo Cupcake
Good luck tomorrow LM
Good luck for Saturday Stelpo, might see you there
Good luck for your scan tomorrow Joanne
Hang in there Maria hope it's good news tomorrow

Hope I haven't forgot anyone, took me ages to catch up on all the messages today.

  to you all

Ju x 

Ps I've got sore boobies too


----------



## littlewhisper

Jules that's fantastic news  fingers crossed the golden egg is in there.

As for protocols, it would drive us mad  think Marco put me on it partly due to age, he kept saying I had a better chance if I got more eggs. But then he also thinks I have PCOS so not sure but not going to speculate anymore think the whole thing is a balancing act between quality and quantity, personally I want the quality but wouldn't mind some quantity too so I don't have to fork out six grand each time


----------



## hopeful jules

Thanks Lw, I'm on the flare protocol, think it's due to my age, I'm 40 and my amh is 11.3.


----------



## Peeinapod

Hi ladies been off line past few days.  Great to hear all the positive news with ec & fertilisation.  Good luck to everyone with transfers. Fingers crossed for you all.

To contribute to the debate on protocols - my amh was very low 2.2 so was put on flare but marco was very honest and said the chances were low! Everyone was surprised at the number of eggs (9) and quality. 2 transfered & 3 day 5 blasts on ice. I was also taking dhea for 3 months prior to treatment as some evidence this can improve quality. Marco said I was a good advert for dhea as they never thought I would get the results I did.

Jukes re acupuncture - I have had weekly acup since sept 12 and made sure I had it after et which I think is the most effective time. Supposed to increase blood flow to the uterus which is what u want.

AFM - natural fet cancelled due to wonky hormones! Review apt next week to discuss hrt fet! 

Bug hug and baby dust to u all x x x


----------



## Cupcake184

Jules yes I did acupuncture, to be honest there may be nothing in it but it helps me to relax. Ny regular person that does acupuncture was on holiday yesterday so I had to use someone that I had never met before. Nevertheless i found her quite quirky and a great positive influence.

Does anyone else do any things after transfer? I know its probably daft but I bought done brazil nuts ( they are horrible lol) and im eating a handful per day. I sent hubby down to Tesco last night to pick up a pineapple and  eating the core for the next few days... I know i know... If anyone told me to eat dirt and there being a slight chance of success then i would...

Good luck to the egg transfer ladies... And Marie thinking about you today x


----------



## MinneMouse

Morning ladies !


Hope you are all baring up ok. This is a busy little thread at the moment. Good luck to you all where ever you are on journey.


Re protocols. I know it is going back a bit but the first time I cycled at GCRM I was on the long protocol and my cycle was cancelled due to poor response (my previous cycle at ERI had resulted in 2 eggs and 1 poor embryo). We were devasted and were trying to face up to the prospect that even fertility treatment wasn't going to help us. My AMH was 5.9 which wasn't too bad for my age. I was 38. At our review Marco suggested the flare might helps. So next cycle we did flare and help it did. 5 eggs, 2 good quality emrbyos. Sadly it didn't work but the second time we tried it did and my little boys are the outcome. I remember a conversation with Marco about the flare and when I had it was just something they tried out to see if it helped however within months they changed their protocols and for women over a certain age (35 maybe) and with a AMH within a certain age it was their standard protocol as they found it to be effective, it is also a less severe protocol on your body I believe. As I say that was a while ago now and things may have changed since then but I guess it shows how things evolve and fairly quickly in this field.


Yes, I remember feeling not too amused by the fish chat ! It was at ERI though, not GCRM, I'm sure they wouldn't discuss their shopping when dealing with you lovely ladies !!


M x


----------



## Peeinapod

Hi cupcake may be coincidence but do you go to Ruth for acupuncture?


----------



## littlewhisper

Morning ladies!

I go to  Francesca Howells at nurture, she is lovely and it's like a therapy session too as se's very good as listening and oohing your anxieties.nshe couldn't make it for my last transfer so I had to have Ruth but to be honest I found her a little reserved and didn't relax as much. Maybe it's just cause I'm used to Francesca but I also found Ruth's needle placement wasn't as comfortable ( my ear bled and hurt for weeks after  ).

Cupcake Hun go easy on the brazil nuts,you can have too many, two or three is enough or they can be a bit toxic (not trying to panic you as you've just started so you can adjust the amount) also some people reckon the Pineapple  core is not good to eat due to a certain chemical but instead pineapple juice which has this removed. Don't worry if you've taken it but maybe just adjust your intake now a bit?  I just chop brazil nuts and walnuts into very small pieces with pumpkin seeds and sunflower seeds and sprinkle a few  spoonfuls
Over my cereal it tastes lovely and nutty and much easier than gnawing away at the woody whole brazil nuts.  

Pee in a pod, so sorry you cycle as been cancelled but hopefully they can level Your hormones and you'll be set to go 

Minnemouse that's interesting about the Flare protocol , it seems to ave made all the difference with you.


----------



## Cupcake184

Thanks littlewhisper that sound like a great idea to sprinkle over cereal...

Peeinapod I go to Eleanor Davies, over at the West end across from the Kelvingrove Park, but she was on holiday soO went to Maureen yesterday at High St in the city centre. Its amazing the different styles of accupuncturists. At the beginning I wish I tried 2 or 3 and then i could decide. Im used to lying in peace and quiet with the needles in and the lady yesterday chatted but to be honest i found it a bit theraputic talking to a stranger ...


----------



## LilyFlower..

Dont worry about which protocol we're all on, Marco put me on flare as I was borderline for that or long. I'd tried the long and Egg quality was rubbish

I had EC yesterday, I got 5 eggs and I've just heard all of them fertilised!  We're over the moon with the results so far. 

I've had an endometrial scratch as I've had 2 chemicals and I've been on DHEA for the last 3 months.


----------



## littlewhisper

Wow lily flower what great news! That's the kind of news I want to hear when it's my turn . Best f luck for transfer and 2ww  .  So this DHEA I read about it ages ago, but ave forgotten the criteria. Is it good up to a certain age and then is there something bout it not being good above 40? Or did I imagine that? Hmm I'm hoping royal jelly will do something for me. 

Pippi think we need your research skills here to dig up stuff on DHEA   hope you feel better soon xx

Cupcake, yes it's easier over cereal and if you chop ll the nuts in one batch you can store them in a sealed continer and use as needed xx


----------



## LilyFlower..

LW - off the top of my head DHEA is good for ladies over 36? with a low AMH of <5.  It helps to improve egg quality.  You only take for 3 month maximum.  You'd best discuss with your consultant before taking, plus they also let you know where to purchase it and how much to take.


----------



## LM76

Hi ladies,

Lily flower that's brilliant news, I'm just back from embryo transfer and I have 1 top quality embryo on board and 1 not so good on board too, I was on the flare protocol and took dhea for 3 months and this is the 1st time I've ever been told I have a perfect embryo, think the dhea has helped me, I've to keep taking it right up to test date

L xx


----------



## Maria00

Thank you for all your sweet messages, how sweet of you all.  
The clinic just confirmed it's a BFN for us.  
Lots of baby dust your way   ladies, hope you will all get a BFP!


----------



## littlewhisper

Aw Maria, I'm so disappointed for you   I know how excited you and your DH have beenabout this cycle. The only thing that helped me really was to think  that it  wasn't my time and the next one will be. The statistics for first time cycles are lower. Next time will be yours xx Go and do something nice this weekend with DH and give yourself some time to recover.   

LM so happy you got two embies on board fingers crossed for you xx

Yes I think my PCOS AMH means maybe DHEA isn't for me , good luck to all of you .

Just thinking of chasing the sun this weekend and see if we can get away in the campervan


----------



## LilyFlower..

Aww Maria, I'm so sorry. This ivf lark is awful. 

LM. I stopped taking my Dhea. No one said what I should do. Maybe I'll go and look at some notes I have.


----------



## LM76

Maria I'm so so sorry, take care of yourself  

Lilyflower it was marco and the nurse that discussed it with me this morning if that helps you

L xx


----------



## Cupcake184

I'm so sorry Maria... Take care if yourself x


----------



## Pippi_elk

So sorry to hear Maria. As the girls have said take some time out and be kind to yourself for the next few weeks...before you can start to think about how you want to progress.

LM, congrats on being pupo, 

Lily flower, brilliant..glad its all going well so far.

Sorry to hear FET canceled pea in a pod.... But at least its still there for the next month when your hormones are settled down.

There's so much going on here at the moment sorry if I've missed something...

Thanks Lw for the well wishes, have improved today thankfully. Regarding dhea I have n't done any reading on it really. I asked Marco about it for me but he said that its the opposite situation they recommend dhea for.
Since I have a high amh for my age and hence decent no. of eggs but they are of poor quality due to my age..... So i assume they recommend dhea to someone who has a chance of reasonable/good quality egg but low quantities. 
I would n't want to start taking dhea thought without approval from the clinic. I feels it's different to the other vitamin supplements as there is more chance for it to mess with your hormone levels.

We're provisonally planing for ivf in October now... Dh op is on the 20th August so that should give him 8 weeks to recover. Surgeon said he'll be in a brace and wouldn't for example be able to run for the plane but should be able to get about ok. Hopefully things will heal at the pace they expect...otherwise don't know what we'll do if I have started DR and stimms and he can't easily travel.


----------



## stelpo

Pippi, have you thought about getting DH to do a sample before his op for freezing as a backup? Then if he can't easily travel you can still go ahead? We have a frozen sample in case OH sample on the day wasn't good (has happened and we used it and got a bfp!) just a thought x


----------



## hopeful jules

Hi ladies
Maria so sorry to hear your news, take care of yourself.
Lilyflower, great news, so pleased for you
LM congrats on being Pupo
I'm going for et tomorrow morning, getting acupuncture before it, (thanks for the info girls)
Not sure if I'll manage to get it afterwards, was hoping to head back home after et.


----------



## LilyFlower..

Good luck Jules!  btw I live not far from you at Aberlour.


----------



## littlewhisper

Good luck tomorrow hopeful Jules, I wouldn't worry about acupuncture afterwards if you're not sure. I felt that I stressed about getting there when I could have relaxed for longer in the room after transfer which is more important.

Was just thinking about something I keep forgetting to ask about at GCRM . I bled last time a day before OTD, does anyone know if this means progesterone was too low or can it just happen anyway? Don't know if I should have ordered more or something


----------



## hopeful jules

Thanks girls. Lilyflower you are not far from me at all. Do you have somewhere you can stay when you're down? Thanks LW I'm thinking I'll just do it before et less stressful that way. I've heard mixed reviews on eating pineapple for implantation, not sure what to do. Good luck lilyflower with your et.


Ju xxx


----------



## LM76

Good luck for tomorrow jules

L xx


----------



## stelpo

I'm an Elgin girl too - so many of us from close by one another! I'm in for ET tomorrow too, think I'm one of the last at 11.30?

2ww coming up, can't wait for that stress!! Fingers crossed for us all.

S x


----------



## hopeful jules

Thanks lm. Was it uncomfortable? Not sure what to expect


----------



## MrsMacD

Maria so sorry to hear it wasn't to be for you this time. Big  

LW I bled before OTD aswell. I normally start 14 days after ovulating and was 14 days exactly after EC. I was the same after my failed IUI when I was on progesterone pessaries. I've heard ladies saying progesterone delays AF but don't know if that is true. If you find out from the clinic please let us know


----------



## hopeful jules

Hi Stelpo, I'm in at 1100. Are you heading home afterwards? Can't believe you are in Elgin, I'm in garmouth, what a small world. Good luck for tomorrow.


----------



## LM76

Not too bad jules, just like a smear test, the only thing I did wrong was drink too much water so that was worse than anything!

Stelpo good luck to you too

L xx


----------



## Cupcake184

Hi girls good luck for ET tomorrow.

There are quite a few of us at the 2ww stage together...


----------



## stelpo

We can all drive each other mad together  I'm in at 11.30 tom, actually heading to Oban after which is what I was supposed to be doing today after planning EC on mon and a two day transfer on wed..... Can't believe I just assumed what the timing would be lol. attempting to get 12.21 train but may be a tad optimistic - next train is 6 hours later, how crap! I also cant believe you can't get to Inverness or Elgin on the train from oban - on Monday I have to go Oban/Glasgow/Aberdeen then drive to Elgin after picking up the dog!  
At least nearly half the 2ww will have gone by the time I get back to work on tues.....
Good luck to us all for tomorrow ladies  

S x


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Maria I am so sorry to hear of your bfn ...look after yourself  

Good luck to all those having ET xx


----------



## Peeinapod

Maria so sorry to hear your outcome. Sending you hugs 

Good luck to all ladies for ur et. Praying for little sticky beans for u all x x


----------



## joanne2001

Maria

Absolutely gutted for you, take care of each other!!!  

Joanne x


----------



## Cupcake184

Hi ladies,

I hope that the embryo transfers went well today 

Are you ladies waiting until the blood test for the result or do any of you think you will test. I've read that some drugs can lead to false positives if you test too early. I'm wondering if they are talking about the Ovitrille injection or not? I think I'll test the day before to prepare myself. 

Hope your all having a good Saturday night x


----------



## joanne2001

Hi Cupcake, I'm heading for my collection on Wednesday or Thursday, I have been wondering to myself would I test early, but I don't think I will, have you had your transfer?

Joanne x


----------



## LM76

Hi ladies,

Hope the transfers went well today and yours goes well next week Joanne.

I've been out at a party tonight but couldn't really enjoy myself as I've had a really sore leg today, just like the pain I get before af arrives, I know its way too early for that and dh says its just all the hormones, I'm on no crinone this time, I've just to give myself 8 clicks of ovritrelle on Monday. I absolutely hats the 2ww!

L xx


----------



## joanne2001

Wishing you all the best LM, just take it easy when u need too   . All will be well for you

Joanne x


----------



## LM76

That's meant to say hate not hats lol xx


----------



## MinneMouse

Maria - just wanted to say so sorry for your BFN. I know only too well the pain of getting a negative and then trying to drag yourself on to the everyday things. Try to be kind to yourself and DH over the next few days and you will get stronger. It has to be one of the hardest times of my life and the fact that it is often a secret pain makes it worse. Remember though it is nothing you did or didn't do, it is just one of these things. Take care. M x


----------



## hopeful jules

Hi Girls
Hope you are all well. I had my 3 embryos transferred yesterday so im officially pupo! Hoping one sticks  
LM hope you're doing okay
Stelpo hope et went well yesterday and you got to oban without having to wait too long
Maria hope you're doing ok
Good luck to everyone doing ec or et this coming week.     

Ju xxx


----------



## LM76

Congratulations on being pupo Jules, did you use eeva? I'm feeling ok apart from some period symptoms, don't know if that's a good thing or not!
Did you manage to freeze anything? Hope your 2 ww goes ok

L xx


----------



## hopeful jules

Thanks LM im the same im aware of period type niggles, dont know whats normal! I have been aware of them since ec tbh.  We did use eeva, embryologist said it was the ideal situation to use it cos our high predictor wouldn't have been put back if it was just graded in lab cos it was a 6 cell and all the rest were 7 or 8, the other 2 were only 5 mins out of being high predictors too so fingers crossed. The rest they don't think will make it to blastocyst stage so not hopeful for freezing but will hear tomorrow. This 2ww is going to be torture. Sending lots of      to you for a BFP.


----------



## joanne2001

Hi ladies, haven't posted in a few days but have been in an out, had my last scan this morning, everything going perfect!! Ovitrelle tonite and EC on Wednesday at 7.30am, packing my bags tonite!!!    

Joanne x


----------



## Cupcake184

Joanne woo boo! Great news!! How long are you staying in Glasgow for?

Good luck for Wednesday x


----------



## hopeful jules

Good luck for tomorrow Joanne    

Ju xxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Bon voyage Joanne ! Good luck for wednesday...

And congrats on being pupo Jules...interesting about Eva.....wonder if they had just went by eye would the High predictor made it to blastocyst...but of course you want the best transferred back fresh.


----------



## joanne2001

Thanks Pippi and jules.......excited now  

Thanks Cupcake, staying in Glasgow for 10 days so we can do some sightseeing and shopping as well!!

Hope you all are keeping well

Joanne xxx


----------



## Maria00

Littlewhisper, thank you.  I guess it wasn't our time, yes. But I am getting closer and closer to the big Four-O and after 10+ years TTC I am not so sure it will even be our time.  Hope you did chase the sun during the weekend. 

MinneMouse, thanks   I wonder if it was my Hashimoto's, I know autoimmune diseases can cause implantation failure. On my OTD the nurse that took my blood felt quite positive for me coz I had a lining of 11mm and didn't bled during my 2ww... Maybe I should have taken prednisone after all. 

Joanne, thanks and best of luck for EC on Wed!    

LilyFlower, LM76, Cupcake, Pippi_elk, Jules, MrsMacD, HopingAndPraying, Peeinapod... thank you all.  I guess I'll just have to accept that I'll never be a mommy...

Good luck to all the ladies in the 2ww, sticky vibes to you all! 

Hope I didn't forget anyone, take care ladies!


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Joanne ...good luck tomorrow with ECD...exciting stuff!   Hope you get on ok and are nice and relaxed. Sounds like a nice wee break you have planned in Glasgow x

Maria...hope your doing ok xxx


----------



## rainbowbrite

Hi girls im new on here. Hope its okay to post.Just want to say hello. Myself and hubbie are heading to GCRM  from ireland. Starting day 21 of this cycle....still waiting for day 1 so i can phone  GCRM. Drugs are being delivered tomorrow! Just wondering if any of u lovely ladied could recommend a hotel? We were thinking of somewhere not too out of way but also close enough to GCRM ? Any suggestions wud be much appreciated.

Thx
Rainbow x


----------



## littlewhisper

Welcome Rainbowbrite! I'm from Glasgow so haven't stayed in the hotels but know most of them. It depends on how much you want to spend and what you want to do during your stay. The great thing is the city centre is only 10 mins drive from GCRM allow 20-30 if travelling in rush hour. But essentially you can take your pick. The Travelodge  is prob cheapest and very near GCRM. There you would be right next door to Braehead shopping centre which has a cinema complex nearby. At the other end nearer to Paisley us the Glynhill which I believe has just been refurbished and has a spa. It's very reasonably priced considering its facilities and is easy to access M8 motorway to zip along to GCRM in 10 mins. There is the Hilton which is right off the motorway coming into the city centre. If you've got cash to splash the Blythswood is in the city centre, very hip and they have a gorgeous spa but very expensive, you could go for afternoon tea though   another cool nd reasonably priced hotel is Citizen M which was set up for business people but it very well designed covers your needs and has a lovely laid back but very cool atmosphere.  Hope this helps. Try to make it over to the west end when you're here there are loads of cool wee shops and cafes on Great western rd or Byres rd and Ashton lane.

Congrats to all of you that are pupo, jules you got three transferred how exciting!! 

AFM just waiting for AF which could come anytime between now and Sunday!   we snuck away in the camper to the Pittenweem arts festival and visited the lovely villages of Fife, had sun all weekend , made it all ok


----------



## littlewhisper

P.S good luck Joanne tomorrow and that tourist advice is for you too, just ask if you want to know anything else.

Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## hopeful jules

Hi Rainbowbrite and welcome
There is also the Campanille Hotel which is beside braehead, ive been to the one beside the secc and its very basic but it depends what you're looking for. Good luck. Thanks lw, excited and nervous, hoping at least one sticks


----------



## rainbowbrite

Thank u so much littlewhisper! This information is a great help! We have never been to Glasgow before so its good to get a few tips from the ppl in the know! 
This is my first time in GCRM  but second treatment. First NHS IVF was a disaster from the word go and ended up with no fertilisation. This time ICSI. GCRM seems like a great clinic! 
Wishing everyone all the very best xxc
Rainbow xxx


----------



## Maria00

HopingAndPraying, thanks, you too.   Are you planning a new cycle soon?

rainbowbrite, welcome and best of luck. 

littlewhisper, hope AF will arrive soon. I always feel much better when the sun is out.  

Joanne, good luck for EC tomorrow.

Hello to everyone else.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thanks Lw, interesting summary of all the different hotels....the little titbits of information is really useful.
Hope af is on her way....when is she due....I remember last time she was late for you.

Last time we stayed in the new premier inn near buchannan galleries....just a short taxi ride to gcrm but handy for shopping, eating out, even just for popping out for a snack if you were peekish and had already been out etc.

Found that a taxi from the airport was almost the same price as the bus (obv we both paid bus fare) if you are flying ...

Welcome rainbow rite....I'm also in NI


Hope your ovitrelle and travelling went ok Joanne


----------



## MrsMacD

Rainbowbrite  welcome. Hope you dont have to wait too long to start. I have always stayed at the Campanile which is 2 minutes from the clinic but I always drive so can get to other places easily. 

Joanne good luck for EC tomorrow

Hope all the ladies on the 2ww aren't finding it too difficult. Hopefully the wait will be worth it for you all

AFM had all the drugs delivered today but will be a couple of weeks before we start so probably got them delivered too early. Got an appointment next week for blood test to confirm if I'm good to start


----------



## Maria00

MrsMacD, hope you'll be good to start soon. 

A question about the unused drugs + the jabs I did use. Should I take them all to GCRM so that they can dispose of them?


----------



## stelpo

What drugs do you have maria? It might be worth holding on to them in case you cycle again? I have done this with Gonal F, just kept it in the fridge. If you have a sharps bin, you can take it to any pharmacy and they will dispose of it for you.

AFM, transfer went well on Sat, I had 2 x 8 cell and 1 x 6 cell transferred, embryologist was really pleased with them. One of the other two arrested after day 2, the other they tried to take to blast, but it didnt quite make the grade : ( Would have been nice to have a frostie, just once! 2WW hell here we come lol

Re hotels, I stayed at the Travelodge at Braehead as its close, but moved to Marks hotel in the centre after EC for a couple of days as I was on my own waiting for ET - it was fine, the decor was interesting lol. I booked it as an unnamed hotel on hotwire, an idea if you arent too woried about location, but lets you choose the star rating - I reckon I saved about a third. Not a bad idea if ET is a day or two delayed.

Good luck to all with EC coming up!

S x


----------



## Maria00

Stelpo, I have two Gonal-f and 3 Clexane left. I have 2 sharp bins but the pharmacy near me said they will dispose only of jabs they sell.  
Congrats on your beautiful embryos!  Sticky vibes your way.


----------



## stelpo

Really? I've not had a problem, I think I might have taken it to Boots? I definitely took one to a chemist in Sydney when I was on hols! I would def keep hold of your drugs if there is any chance of having another go, you have bought them and they are expensive! I think Gonal f has an expiry date in about a year. I had three left from last cycle which helped a bit with drug costs this time! 

S x


----------



## Maria00

Boots might be a good idea, thanks. 
Right now I don't think I'll try again, but never say never.


----------



## 8868dee

Hey all sorry i keep posting then being away for a while xx hope u are all well ? Xx 

Hello to all newbies xxx 

Well after lots of waiting i will only have to wait a little while longer to have my next fet. Consents form done, and im to ring clinic as soon az my af arrives. Its due 10th august, then clinic will shedule bloods for day 10 of my cycle, usually it would be day 12 but they want to know cor sure they dont miss my ovulation as my 2 afs i have had since my mc have been 2 days longer than normal. So they just need to be sure. I was also advised that the price had gone up by 90 pounds so perhaps they are now letting people know in advance of treatment of any price rises. My transfer wil be around 27th august give or take a day or 2 xx  

So where is everyone at in their cycles ?


----------



## rainbowbrite

Thanks stelpo, mrsmcd, pippielk maria and hopefuljules for ur hotel advice! It has been v. Much appreciated!


----------



## littlewhisper

Morning ladies,
Maria, I just took my sharps etc back to GCRM at my review, it depends what is closer I guess. The nurse said that they would give the unopened syringes to a vets as they were overflowing! Maybe that's an idea, but it could have you running all over the place  I would hold on to the drugs, they can't redistribute them any way and you may need them.

I know that negative feeling postBFN, you just feel its pointless trying. But Maria you mustn't be afraid of the big four O , quite a few of us are above that and If you read the success stories for over 40's cycles it will give you hope. I feel no different to when I was 35, I know the eggs are older but you have to think that there are still a few good ones in there and eventually you'll have one come up. You've been ttc for 10 years but you only tried IVF recently. They say you learn from the first one, like you said, maybe you could try steroids next time. Sometimes it takes a while to realise we need this drastic measure ( ivF) but once we do we should give it a good chance. If its not entirely financial then give yourself time to heal and then go for it again. We spend more on buying cars or a house which don't mean anything like what a child would. As much as we like GCRM it might be worth looking at a couple of clinics abroad which get excellent reviews like Prague or Serum. They specialse in over 40's and really tweak things to suit the patient. Often they are cheaper too. It sounds crazy and I never thought I'd onsider it, but I think if this cycle doesn't work, we'll try one abroad. Just some thoughts Hun, just don't want you to let go of your dream    

Hi Dee, good to hear from you, think I'll be transferring around then too xx


----------



## littlewhisper

Pippi hi, yes still waiting for AF . You remember better than me about last time. I think it she arrived on the last possible day before they would have called me in so I'm thinking it'll be Saturday or something this week. No point in getting stressed just getting on with work until Ai ave to stress about injections again   how you feeling now?

Stelpo congrats on being pupo!

How are all the 2ww girls doing?

LWx


----------



## hopeful jules

Hi Girls

Hope you are all well. Im not coping well with the 2ww  thought i'd be better than this. I'm usually quite a patient person but this is torture.
Sorry for the moan

Ju xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Hi all 

Jules: i can sympathise with u as the 2ww is hard snd ill be on my 4th 2ww soon enough xx keep atrong ad tho its hard try not to look or spot every twinge u may or may not have. On my last bfp cycle i didnt have many signs and triednot to spot them xx gl hun xx when is ur OTD ?? 

LW : glad im not the only one transferring round then x im doing a set again this time as recommended by marco but if its s neg then will use my last 2 embryos next time prob around christmas time x tho i do feel positive again. 

I hhave a question. My friends sister in law got peegnant and had 2 mc before 12 weeks like me and trn when she was pregnant again she took a low dose aspirin during her pregnancy ad has had 2 successful pregnancies since. she also tested negative to any blood disorders. She has advised i do the same as the aspirin thins the blood and she says it might be an undiagnosed blood disordef causing my mcs anyone know if i should do this ?  I dont want to talk to marco coz he will say no but i dont want to have another mc either any advice is greatly welcome x i may have asked before i cant remember lol xx


----------



## littlewhisper

Oh no Jules' it's tough isn't it? Are you off work? If so try to plan days out as much as possible . I was lucky as I ave two friends that work part time so I could meet them for lunch etc. maybe do things you've been meaning to do if they're not too strenuous Like visiting interesting places or going for afternoon tea with a friend.

Hang in there once you've got the first week under your belt it'll be better.  

Dee it's a difficult decision to make but I know a lot of women do take baby aspirin. You have to do what you feel is right and that you are comfortable with. Maybe talk to your doctor and check if there is any reason with your specific health history why aspirin should not be taken ?


----------



## 8868dee

LW: i have researched it and sccording to reports from docs there is no harm in taking it ad long as its a low dose and not full dose aspirin i will check with my doctor tho just to be sure if he says its ok then i might try it if i get a positive result as i want to do everything i can to stop another mc xxx  if he says no tho then i wont take it xx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hi girls I'm still waiting on af ;-(( had scan and bloods this morning to see what going on cos in on day 48 now!!

Dee I took baby aspirin my last cycle as soon as I got my bfp because I had an abruption with my twins and I ha a full term baby. My friend out of work had 4 miscarriages and is now 25 weeks pregnant wotg taking baby aspirin this pregnancy! Neither of us tested positive for blood clotting disorders either. I spoke to marco abou it and he said not to take it during ivf but once u get pregnant to take it. X


----------



## hopeful jules

Thanks girls
My otd is 15th august 8868dee. LW im off work on hols at the moment but im due back on saturday night for 5 nights! I work 12hr shifts! You have all been through so much, I feel such a fraud moaning when its my first IVF. Never thought i'd be this stressed. My friends are telling me not to go back to work cause my work can be really stressful at times but im undecided on that. Thanks for all your support. 

Ju xxx


----------



## stelpo

Jules, don't know if this helps but I have done both on the 2ww, first IVF I took it off work -drove myself mad thinking about it, so all subsequent ones I have gone back to work to distract myself! I also have a fairly stressful job and work 24 hours sometimes, but for me, it works best! 
We have the same otd 

S x


----------



## hopeful jules

Thanks Stelpo
That does help, I'm thinking i will go to work, need something to distract me and keep me sane. We have had ec, et and otd on the same days, hope its good news for us both.

Take care
Ju xxx


----------



## MinneMouse

Jules - I would echo what Steplo says. I have done both and I would say whatever makes you feel better. On my last cycle I wasn't working and went for a job interview during my 2ww and then was given the job. You can tell how positive I was feeling about the treatment! A couple of days later I got my BFP ! I would say do whatever you feel best about but whatever you choose to do make sure you don't go beating yourself about it, if that makes sense. 


Fingers crossed.


----------



## Waitingforsande

Hi Ladies!

Just a quick one as this thread has moved on a bit from when I was here. Just wanted to tell you I had my 13week scan yesterday and have one perfect baby thanks to GCRM. I'm due 8th Feb!

We were told by Glasgow Royal we would never have our own biological children but it happened and we were extremely fortunate to have one great embryo on our very 1st go.

I'm really just wanting to try and give you hope that it can and will happen. Even in those very dark days where there seems to be no hope, I hope you can find some deep inside.

Lots and lots of baby dust to you all.

X x x


----------



## littlewhisper

WFS, that is such fantastic news!!!  so excited to hear that and thanks for coming back and letting us know. It seems to have passed really quickly ( probably not for you! ) hope the Reston your pregnancy goes as smoothly  xxxx

AFM. Well I think AF may have snuck up on me, I got a surprise when I went to the loo as there was very light brownish spotting, think it'll be tomorrow before she fully arrives but earlier than I thought. N.b don't wear white underwear when AF is on the prowl


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Huge Congrats to both you and your hubby WFS....so pleased for you and cant believe you are 13 weeks already.

Wishing you a happy , healthy pregnancy 

Take care xxx


----------



## Cupcake184

WFS it was lovely hearing your story...  

Mairi I can't imagine how you are feeling, this is a right roller coaster. I'm trying to be positive but all the cramps I have is what I get exactly a week before AF. My bloods are a week today and I already feel out. I've emailed the clinic in Prague and their prices are well cheaper than GCRM, it's £1600 for an ICSI cycle so if this one is a BFN then I think I'll investigate more and put it on the plastic!! 

This 2ww is ok, I went back to work on Monday and I can have quite a stressful job as well ( wouldn't it be funny If we had the same jobs) so my days fly in. I've taken next Wed -fri off and I plan to book a night or 2 away so it can just be me and hubby and get away from here... I figure if its bad that ill have cried all the tears in 5 days.. 

Good luck to the ladies getting ready to start this journey again and also to the ladies that have arrived or soon to arrive in Glasgow x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Great wfs, I'm sure you're so relived that all looked good on 12 wk scan.

I had the first week off Jules and worked the 2nd week. I found the 2nd week much worse in terms of waiting as you knew otd was close (not that that's much help to you). I made sure i was home for the phone call from gcrm. I'd advise booking a weekend away or something to have someone to look forward to for a week or so after otd. 
Hopefully it won't arise for you but the first few days after a bfn were tough...I did nt even feel like I'd be able to enjoy being away.

Fingers crossed cupcake..if you went to Prague etc. could you get monitoring scans etc in uk? As probably having to be there for 2 weeks would push up cost a lot...

Hope you're hanging in there too Steplo...and anyone else on 2 ww.

Great af is on her way Lw, I only remember you were late last time since we got prostrap same day...I got my af 7 days later and you were probably a week or so later.
Baseline scan on Monday then?
Thanks but I'm fully recovered..back to eating whatever I want so its great!
Welcome back dee

Hope ec went well Joanne...don't think I've seen an update from you yet. 

I'm away for a few days now to visit my parents. No Internet there so have to go cold turkey. Have to stay off mobile as its in south Ireland and roaming too expensive...
It'll do me good to stay away for a while !


----------



## 8868dee

Twinangelsmummy: thanks for the info hun xx it really means a lot xx 

Jules:gl for the 15th hun xx 

Wfs: aww hun i am so so happy for u xx my neices birthday on the 8th and who knows ut may even be a valentines baby xxx  

Pippi: thanks hun its good to be back

Afm: think my af is going to turn up 2 days early as i have a bit of spotting since about 7 pm so looks like im not going to be waiting that much longer now   xx


----------



## joanne2001

Hi ladies

Just a quick update from me, arrived into Glasgow yesterday and was for my EC today, we got 15 eggs!!! Never ever got this amount before, only ever had 8, so very happy, felt a little sore and groggy but good other than that!! 

I seen someone post about the aspirin, I actually asked one of the nurses in GCRM amd she said she would always advise everyone to take aspirin, she said it would never do any harm, but she didn't say anything about waiting until you have had a positive pregnancy test.

So am going to get the call tomorrow morning before 10am to tell me how many fertilised!!

Good luck to all, going to get some sleep now, ooh and I am absolutely in love with Morrisons, we do not have anything like this in ireland!!! Cannot believe the selection of food, love it!!!!!

Joanne xxx


----------



## hopeful jules

Hi girls
Hope you all doing well. Thanks guys for your advice. Big congrats to WFS.
Joanne, 15 eggs thats fantastic so chuffed for you. Keep us posted.

Big hugs to you all

Ju xxx


----------



## littlewhisper

Joanne wowzeeee!! That is incredible number of eggs!!!! Fantastic news delighted for you  so were you on the Short protocol, I can't remember? Did they do anything different to the cules before?  You made me laugh out loud saying you're in love with Morrisons   they'd love you for saying that. Trying to think which one you would have visited is it the one at Partick? The one at Anniesland is even bigger but don't even go there as tescos has gone even bigger it's too much really   Takes hours to do a shopping!

Hmm I'm not supposed o take aspirin, wonder if I could get away with a baby dose though.

AFM, ok ok so I fell for it. AF tricked me into believing she was here but didn't arrive overnight and has now disappeared. Plenty of cramping brought the night though. So I guess she'll take her time and walk through the door nearer to Friday or something


----------



## 8868dee

Joanne: wow 15 eggs hope they get jiggy with it x it was me who posted about aspirin i rang my doc who said ot cant hurt but to only take it if i get a positive bloood result xx 

LW: hope af arrives soon for u xx 

Afm: my af arrived early hours this morning so just waiting for gcrm to finish their meeting then ill get my first blood appt fir my fet. My cycle is def bk to normal as last 2 months my af was very light and 2 days late each time but this time af flow is normal like it was before it is also 2 days early so im bk no to my original cycle days which makes me happy. We will be looking at transfer for 26th august now


----------



## rainbowbrite

Hi girls hope u are all well! Just trying to keep up to date wuth everyone.

Just wondering if anyone can tell me how easy it is to make up the menopur injections? Drugs came yesterday and im a bit daunted by this menopur as i had gonal f pens last time.... :-/


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi Rainbowbrite,

Don't worry about the menopur injections, I was beside myself with worry and then gave myself a kick up the backside and read the instructions three times. Just clear a table or surface in the house. Make sure the area is clean and layout all the bits . Basically the thing is to take your time when opening the lid of the vial and then once mixed it diesn't need to be in the fridge . the good thing is the needle is thin ! You'll be fine , even I managed it! : )


----------



## joanne2001

Hi ladies, just a quick one, so out of my 15 eggs, 12 were suitable and 8 have fertilised, so happy enuff with that, I really did think it would be more but I should be proud that 8 have fertilised!!!

Going shopping now and back to morrisons later.......whoop whoop!!!!

Joanne x


----------



## stelpo

Woah Joanne, 15 eggs! Jealous   
Interesting about the aspirin, I asked marco about it at my review in March after losing my daughter, and he said not to take it! Dont know if thats because I also take clexane after ET and up to 12 weeks (please god!) but he said new research said not to.....

S x


----------



## rainbowbrite

Thanks littlewhisper...i nearly died when i seen it all!

Well done on ur eggs joanne...8 is brilliant!!


----------



## joanne2001

Okay I'm really confused now regarding the aspirin, I too will be talking clexane after ET, I think I will just phone them tomoro and double check with them!!  Could I really say I seen info on fertility friends, or should I just say I was chatting to someone who had been to their clinic??

Joanne


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Hi Guys

I would NOT take asprin if you are takign clexane, Cleaxe is to thin the blood flow to the uerus, and asprin is also a blood thinner.I would say it would be dangerous to take them both, though im no doctor, i would check on that one..

Ive been popping on now and again, there are so many newbies on the site and things seem to be really busy now on this forum, there is just to much to read and i cant keep up with all the goings ons. So has there been any BFP over the last few weeks while ive been lying low.?? 

Maria, so sorry to hear of your BFN

I start a fresh cycle 23rd August, so not long now..

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## littlewhisper

Joanne that's fantastic that 8 fertilised, I think especially with Icsi where they are kind of forcing them together. Fingers crossed for good embies ! 

Hi Forever, good to hear from you, gosh that's not long til you cycle at all - exciting! No BFPs that I know of.

I read that fish oil helps with nk cells and have been taking it for nearly four months. It's fish body oil not liver of course but did I also read that it thins the blood or did I imagine that? 

AFM After walking the dog at lunchtime AF did actually turn up and is now in full flow. I've o go in for a scan tomorrow morning  not sure why I'm shocked but it seems to have come round faster this time. You can plod along on downregging but stims I feel I have to pay attention   actually a bit nervous even though I've done it before. Just want it all to go much better this time. Anyway will see what they say at baseline scan tomorrow.


----------



## Need1Miracle

Hi ladies, i did post earlier when i had my first consultation. I'm now starting my injections tomorrow so really excited it's my third time, i turn thirty so maybe i'll have the birthday present of a lifetime! 

xx


----------



## Cupcake184

Hi ladies!

Joanne that's fantastic news you must be chuffed to bits  

Little whisperer good luck for tomorrow at your scan 

I can't believe tomorrow is Friday, blood test on Wednesday, I booked an overnight DB&B deal at Loch Fyne hotel for Wed night. I have a gut feeling its bad news so I just want to get away from it all. I've had the most horrendous cramping today, I'm wondering if its the progesterone ? I know that AF is lurking round the corner 

Good luck to the ladies who are starting injections x


----------



## 8868dee

Joanne: 8 is a vreat number for fertilising well done xx 

Forever: wow not long till u cycle xx gl xx 

LW: glad ur af arrived hun gl with scan and ur cycle it is nerve-wracking everytime no matter how many cycle we have done i think xxx

Need1miracle: good luck with ur cycle hun x i have just turned 30 also xxx 

Cupcake: gl for OTD hun xx keep up the pma even though its hard xx 

Afm: i have had a phone call from gcrm paid for my fet and have our first bloods on the 19th august at 8am will prob have another bloods done on 20th or 21st and then am looking to have the transfer of 1 embie on the 26/27th august so will be testing 4th/5th september x so fx its a good cycle and that the embie thaws ok as we have 3 left xx


----------



## FertileRoad

Not been on for a long time since my BFN in October. Today I woke and decided to myself to start life with no more IVF as my gut feeling is telling me it just not for me in this life! I felt calm about it and had it all justified in my mind until I pulled up the blinds and sitting outside on the pavement was the silvercross pram, and a beautiful baby boy all in blue sitting up with dummy in mouth watch all around him, gurgling away while to women stood chatting, I stood at my bedroom window and stared and stared, was that a sign not to give up. Well I am heading to Turkey for 2 weeks of rest hopefully this year I dont catch any virus which made me ill for 13 weeks fingers crossed so no mud baths for me. I can still visualise the baby this morning, there is a part of me that was not sad that I had given up hope.  will keep popping in watching for the BFP.


----------



## littlewhisper

Cupcake don't give up hope, I actually think cramping is good. The people that get BFPs  always seem to get cramping in the2ww and I remember last time wishing I would get some but ai got nothing until I suddenly started spotting the day before OTD. So hang on to your cramps it could be the embies snuggling in xx


----------



## 8868dee

Fertileroad: i believe in things happening to help us thru our lives at certain times and i think this was one of those times for u.  Its funny how when we decide to let go of things and move on no matter what that is that these things happen to make us have renewed hope. Its like u were meant to see the baby almost like u were being sjown not to give up x . I dont know if u believe in things like that but i do xx dont lose hope hun xxx enjoy turkey xxx


----------



## joanne2001

Thanks ladies, just go the phone call this morning to say that the 8 are dividing nicely as they should be, going for transfer tomorrow at 11.30am     

Don't give up cupcake!!! Fingers crossed for you  

Good luck need1miracle, hope all goes well for you this time, this is also my third time, third time luck    

I'm heading for a wee snooze now

Joanne x


----------



## littlewhisper

That's fantastic news Joanne, good luck for transfer tomorrow xx

Fertile Rd, hope your holiday helps you make your decision. Take care of yourself xx

I went for my  baseline scan but my lining was still thick ( thought it might be at day two) so I've to start stims tomorrow instead . Just wondering whether to mix my Menopur tonight so I don't botch it up when I'm half asleep in the morning?


----------



## MrsMacD

Joanne great news on your progress. Good luck for et tomorrow.

Fertileroad wow that is a big decision to make only you can know when the time is right to move on. I told my husband he would have to make the decision to call it a day as I would probably spend all our money before calling it quits.Enjoy your holidays!

LW and dee not long for you 2 now. Hope stimming and scans go well

Need1miracle hope you get the best birthday present ever


----------



## 8868dee

Mrsmacd: how are u hun x thanks xx yeah not long now till nat fet #3 am getting more excited now xxx got my first bloods on the 19th at 8 am xxx will u be starting ur cycle soon hun xx


----------



## Cupcake184

Hi ladies, hope your well and having a great weekend 

Pippi with regard to Prague ill ask GCRM how much they charge for scans, I'm sure they will do it, it's a business after all......

8868dee good luck with the FET this cycle 

Forever hopeful that is good your starting your new cycle this month, good luck x

Fertile Rd, I know these decisions are never black and white. Enjoy Turkey and I'm sure the rest and relaxation will help with your decision...

Need miracle good luck this month 

Littlewhisperer good luck I hope this is your time Hun, how's the me pour injections going?

As for me... I've tried to remain positive but its not happening, I tested this morning and it was the most negative test I've ever seen... I know I know I can imagine the responses if I'm doing it too soon but I've been testing every month for years and I'm not going to stop this month. Before AF arrives I always have to go to the loo because I think it's coming and that's the way I feel now. The progesterone has given me the worst constipation and I had to leave work as I was doubled over but got some herbal remedy and it helped. 

I haven't been thinking if its a positive or negative I'm trying not to go there but I hit a panic today when I thought AF was coming, I burst out crying because I was heading out to lunch with my friends and I was worried that AF was going to arrive when I was out. Anyway I'm rambling on... Sorry


----------



## joanne2001

Cupcake sorry to hear you are feeling down, I really this this 2ww is hell, because all we can do is wait and think, and think and wait!!! Try to stay as positive as you can!! Xxx

AFM we went for transfer this morning, we also had the EEVA, the embryologist said they all came back as low predictors, however she said when she double checked them she said one was definitely a high 10 cell with no fragmentation and the second was a 9 cell with a little fragmentation, she said they were both top quality, we are now panicking a little that they are not good enough, but are hoping for the best,,   

Joanne x


----------



## littlewhisper

Phew it's so nice to Come back to the peaceful pace of this thread, feels  like home  I joined the Aug/sept but its so busy it's actually stressing me out trying to post to everyone on it , no offence to them, they're lovely but it's just too crowded.  

Cupcake I just wanted o give you a big   because its such a gutting feeling when you think it hasn't worked. There's no point in me saying anything because you know yourself you have tested too early. We just have to take each day as it comes and hopefully you will get the surprise of your life    I'm day 1 of stims and have been an emotional wreck already! I think Pippi mean't that you'd be out there( Prague) for your scans and would have to pay a lot for accommodation. I think you need to go out for about ten days but even then it wouldn't cost as much as GCRM or anywhere here for that matter.  Anyway fingers crossed you won't have to go  xx

Joanne hun, congratulations on getting your embies snuggled on board, try not to analyse, they're in the best place. There have been loads of people posting on how their  healthy two year old was a less than perfect embie!

So started my menopur stims  this morning, first went ok but this evenings one was really stingy   think it was because I was an emotional wreck as mentioned b4. Was perfectly sane downregging but tonight DH came in and said that yet another pregnancy announcement has been made by another of the couples in our group of friends. It just floored me. I have been fine with the other two couples ( one announced at our Xmas house party!) and the other who we are much closer to actually came round to tell us and I was so happy for them. But I think it's the timing of this one and also we are not as close to ths couple. I just felt like I'd been hit in the stomach. I found myself saying bad things like how unhealthy she is and DH told me off and said it was bad karma! I don't mean it, just can't help it. I just feel that that is everyone now either got kids or is pregnant. Except us. I'm so tired of it all, life being on hold, the supplements, not drinking, watching everything I eat . I spent an hour this evening in Sainsbury's reading the cereal packets to work out whether to choose one with wheat but less sugar or one with oats and no sugar!! Remembering to drink milk, eat nuts, eat greens, buy fish, eat protein .... Every shopping trip is likes scientific expedition I'm going nuts    Justdidn't need to hear that someone else I knows body is working normally where mine sn't! Anyway eventually DH on his way for a night  out ( his first in ages) realised I'd been crying. He gave me a big hug and said that he felt a bit left behind too but he keeps thinking of the day we'll be looking at our three month scan and seeing a  healthy baby or maybe babies!!   it's all coming out now!   I am definitely hormonal ( in case you hadn't already guessed) because at one point I was hugging Him and balling my eyes out saying something about having bought a Terry's chocolate orange but not being able to eat more than two segments because it's too much sugar for my PCOS ovaries to cooooooope wiiiith      yes well DH was wetting himself at that!

then tried to make banana bread which is an ongoing joke in our house because I always leave something out. This time I laid everything out on work surface first. As I got to the last bit and was pouring the mixture into the loaf tin to then put in the oven,  I spotted out of the corner of my eye.........the eggs still innocently sitting in their little bowl......then glanced and saw the unopened bicarbonate soda box and ah yes the salt still in its measuring spoon. Mary berry would be proud 

Ok rant over, so sorry for massive me post but ' all by myself'  watching Bridget JonesDiary   got to get to bed soon  as up at 8am for morning stim.

Hope all you girls are being stronger than me tonight and Staying sane.  

LWx


----------



## missuso

Hello LW 
I have been lurking on here for a few weeks whilst we are deciding if we are changing to GCRM and we have our consultation with Marco on Thursday.

I just had to reply and let you know that you are not alone with the stress of a scientific supermarket shop   Was in asda yesterday and found myself having a bit of a freakout because I couldn't find organic tomatoes then went to lift a box of cheerios (which are my treat cereal) because they were on offer but then dithered and put them back because too high in sugar, spent ages just standing staring at the trolley and wondering WTF am I doing all this for so bought a large bar of green and blacks ginger chocolate to remove the stress and remembered my acupuncturist saying that following the healthy eating fertility diet stuff 80% of the time is 'perfection' and not to beat yourself up trying to find 100%.  So I hope you enjoyed your chocolate orange 

Missuso


----------



## littlewhisper

Aww thanks Missuso and welcome! Yes the organic veg and meat is a whole other thing. Asda do organic chicken but not much else. Sainsburys do a lot of So organic veg and fruit , certain tescos do lots but only certain ones. I have a waitrose nearby which has loads but it's so expensive . I try to have less meat, just once or twice a week but organic. Then full fat organic milk.

Phew it's exhausting, but great to know I'm not the only one!   good luck with your cycle when it starts xx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Oh girls  u are all freaking me out! What should I be eating? X


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Little whisper I had to reply to your post.... I felt the exact same when I was stimming and good friends announced there pregnancy ...it felt worse as we were going through the actual treatment and felt like a bit of a failure but its the hormones talking ..... Remember marco now knows all about you from your first cycle so this next cycle for you is going to be so much better and I hope it's your announcement that's next   

Also the diet thing drives me insane! I am all for it one minute....ie the gluten free, milk the low sugar bla bla bla and the I see an obese lady and man walk by me in the street (not meaning this cheeky btw) and these folk have like 3 kids hanging off them whilst pushing a buggy.....so I'm like if diet is so important why are all these unhealthy people pushing out 3 and 4 kids...it's the same in my work I know tons of men and women who have a terrible diet and do no form of exercise and have kids. So what I'm trying to say is I would not beat yourself up about eating more of that chocolate orange...you deserve it.....your giving up wine and caffeine...your allowed treats now and again.

Good luck Hun xxx


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks Hoping, that was a lovely post. I do feel I have more trust in my treatment this time round because it's not all new to me so I can pay attention to other things like it etc. The banana bread needless to say turned out like a rubber brick   it's going in the bin but the dog is looking at it in the hope it'll fly off the plate into his mouth!   yes I know what you mean about seeing obviously unhealthy people surrounded by a clan of kids . 
Hope it's our turn next xx

TwinAngelsmummy, don't freak out, it's just the usual stuff about eating healthily on IVF. I read to try and at least eat organic meat and dairy and certain veg ( some have high pesticides I.e tomatoes, potatoes) which are otherwise full of added hormones  which can affect fertility. I didn't do it last time and loads of people don't but I just want to try everything this time. Basically it's eat lots of veg, high protein and fibre healthy diet , drink loads of water at least 2 litres and some people say a lot of full fat organic milk while
Stimming.


----------



## Cupcake184

Hi littlewhisperer hope your feeling a little better this morning. I agree with the others dont beat yourself up about that extra piece of choccy... I have not drank alcohol and any fizzy juice for the last 3 months and last night I just thought feck it, i opened a can of diet bru and took a swig lol! Last Sat we were at friends abd they announced their 5 th baby, only ever takes then one month, they have to be the most fertile people around.

I tested again this morning this time First Response and lay in bed crying, hubby kept saying not to get upset but icouldnt help it. They say what doesnt kill you makes you stronger, all of us ladies must be made of steel!

Littlewhisper good luck for the stims this week and I really hope this is the one x


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Lw was laughing out loud at your banana loaf story and the eggs sitting there innocently... Brilliant xxx


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Cupcake I'm sorry to hear your news , have you had your blood test yet? Is it maybe too early to test? 

Hope your doing ok   x


----------



## joanne2001

Cupcake, I think you are testing way too early, is your OTD Wednesday

Joanne x


----------



## LilyFlower..

Cupcake you're too early to be testing and thinking you're out!!! Wednesday is test day for you as I just checked all your posts.  I know it's very very hard not to get upset as it's such an emotional time but hang in there!


----------



## 8868dee

Cupcake: thanks hun xx sorry u have ben feeling down hun xx this is a hard journey for us to take xxx keep ur chin up xxx 

Joanne: i dont know much about eeva but gl with ur 2ww hun and yay!! U r a pupo lady xx 

LW: gl with stims xxx i also worry about what i eat and drink and what not its a head doer xx hope u r ok xxx aww i seem to be getting told people are pregnant lately i mean really do i need to know uhh no xx


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks girls for listening to my almighty rant of rants last night and for your supportive messages. Felt much better today and DH has been quietly removing any stress in my life ( even if it is for just one day ) he got up took the dog out, made me breakfast in bed, then we listened to music all morning in bed ( really really lazy) with the puppyhound on his blanket beside us - he loves a Sunday snuggle ( the dog .... Not DH ... Although he's quite partial too  )  we then took the dog for his long walk over the moor and then visted my niece and nephew who were just back from a two week holiday with my sister and her hubby. The wee ones gave me the biggest hug ever which made it all better. My niece who's four, drew the loveliest butterfly surrounded by love hearts all colourful. It's so lovely I feel it's a symbol of blossoming fertility  ( poetic moment) and have pinned it to my wall in my bedroom to look at every morning. Its going to be my mascot for success. Then DH cooked a lovely spinach and coriander curry with high protein chicken breast   tonight, I was thoroughly spoiled just lying on couch with hot water bottle on abdomen 

Cupcake cannot believe your story about your friends that are on to their 5th baby!! God you forget some people just conceive  right away, that that is even possible ! IVF has become normal in my head   I had a bit more of my chocolate orange too and good or you treating yourself o an irn bru. Now... I am going to have to clunk you over the head for testing again   as someone once said on here ' step away from the HPT!!' why give yourself that heart ache? Tell DH to hide anymore you have . Hope you're ok  

How are the rest of you getting on or is tht a silly question. Maybe you are all staYing away from FF to keep your sanity  hang in there not long now!

Dee the days are flying in to your FET , exciting!   

Off to bed soon, had hypno cd which was amazing really relaxing, nite nite xx


----------



## stelpo

Lw, glad you've had a better day -I think we can all relate to THOSE days!! I'm slowly but surely going loopy on this 2ww, 8 dp3dt today and feeling like I'm just waiting for it all to go wrong   Even though this is my 5th time, I'm still trying to symptom spot, even though I know it's futile, all too similar!

Hope everyone's doing ok?
Sx


----------



## hopeful jules

Hi Girls

Congrats to all the bfps and   to all the bfns.
I'm working nights just now so hence posting at this ungodly hour. 2ww is hell but being back at work is better than being at home and thinking about it 24/7, analizing every symptom.  They think I have may have mild OHSS so now on clexane injections, it did improve a bit but feels worse over past few days, feels like someone has kicked me on either side of my abdomen. 
Cupcake I did the same the other day and tested way too early, why I do not know! Just made myself feel worse but realistically too early so fingers crossed for you on wednesday. My otd is thursday, im working nights till thursday morning so hoping that will keep me from going insane.

Ju xxx


----------



## MrsMacD

Jules sorry to hear you havent been feeling so good.Not long to go now.

Stelpo and cupcake you're on the home straight hang on in there.

LW hope you're feeling better now. Its easy to have bad days during this whole process. Your DH sounds lovely though doing those things for you. My DH is pretty rubbish with everything fertility related. He says you've just got to carry on as normal and not let it ruin your life. He manages that far too easily.


----------



## littlewhisper

Jules that's terrible, did they say what your estradiol levels were? Hope it settles down for you, wonder why that happened if you didn't have an unusually high number of eggs? Last time I got quite bloated my estradiol was up a 15000 and they told me not to do the second 8 click  ( the one after ET or ECcan't remember) I drank milk which was supposed to help bloating and it did.  

Thinking big    to all of you testing this week, hang in there and give us something to celebrate   as far as I know you are the next lot going through there aven't been any ther results posted.

Stelpo stay positive not long to go now.

Mrs MacD My DH is fairily philosophical too and last time was very much , 'well we just have to get on with it.' But then on holiday it all came out how he really felt because I felt I was drowning in my own heartache. He finally ( after me freaking out) said he was depressed about it all and resented that we had to go through it, that it made him feel like a failure. I was actually so relieved that he felt something and it just cleared the air. I think sometimes the DH's / DP's feel they have to be 'strong' and not show emotion but they don't realise that we'd rather share it!! Your DH is probably trying to be as practical and positive as he can, it's in their DNA


----------



## hopeful jules

Thanks Lw, think my oestradiol levels were 12000+ at ec. Just heading to bed, night shift certainly doesn't help the bloating. Fingers crossed for everyone testing this week.

Ju xxx


----------



## MrsMacD

Thanks LW. I know they deal with things differently but it just makes you feel like they don't care. I suppose there is no point in us both being emotional wrecks though!

Hope everyone in the 2ww is still staying strong.


----------



## joanne2001

Good luck cupcake!! 

Joanne


----------



## littlewhisper

Thinking positive thought for you cupcake    xx

Joanne when do you test?


----------



## joanne2001

Hi littlewhisper, I go for my blood test on wed 21st , one week today!!!    

Joanne


----------



## Cupcake184

Hi girls,

As I thought... Bad news :-( im truelly devastated and I have nothing but the utmost resoect to the ladies on here that go through this 2nd, 3rd 4th time. I took a test this morning it was BFN. I literally walked into the office with the nurse and burst out crying. She asked if i had taken a test and i said yes. She said then that it would be doubtful then that the blood test would be positive. I told them not to bother calling me so that was fine. On the way down the road me and DH cried. I feel like theres been a death in the family. I dont know what the next chapter will bring..

She said to call in a few days if i want the review appointment, eh hell yeh, i want to know some answers on the protocol etc so ill book in to speak to Marco.


I hope you dont mind me hanging about here for a while, i would eeally like to see you all get those BFP's.

For the girls getting their results tomorrow the very best if luck x x x


----------



## Cupcake184

P/s we are away at an overnight stay at Loch Fyne, ive been crying in between swims, walks and the back massage lol BUT its 5pm and the bottle of red is being opened right now!! I have drank in months so probably one sip and it will be game over.

Xxx


----------



## LilyFlower..

Yip cupcake I don't know why I've done it so many times and I cant get through to myself this is not meant to be. So after 5 fresh cycles of ivf and 1 FET I've now got the hint I'm not going to be a mum. AF appeared for me this afternoon. Test day isn't til Friday. Not even a chemical this time. 

Totally stunned!


----------



## Pippi_elk

So sorry cupcake and lily flower. Really gutted for you both.

Cupcake..at least you are taking care of yourselves today at the hotel, but can just imagine you both crying in the car leaving GCRM....so heartbreaking.

Sorry lily flower, that you did n't even make it to otd. Have your review apt and see if they have anything else to recommend. But one step at a time at the minute...get through the next few days first.


----------



## stelpo

Cupcake and Lily, so sorry to hear of your bfn's, this whole business just sucks  doesn't it? I'm still hanging in there but  not in the least optimistic, been here too many times before lol

Take care of yourselves

S x


----------



## joanne2001

Cupcake and lilyflower, so sorry to the both of you.......this does feel like a death in the family, it is the same sort of grief and a lot of people don't realise this, look after yourselves 

Joanne


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Cupcake , lily flower I am so so sad to hear your news 

Wish we could all just be successful x

Cupcake I totally understand what you mean , the thought of putting yourself through it again is so scary but I guess the end result is so worth it if we get lucky. This journey is so cruel  

Take care both x


----------



## missuso

Cupcake and Lily,

I know nothing we can say will ever be enough but my thoughts are with you both.  Take care of yourselves.

x


----------



## Cupcake184

Thanks ladies, you don't realise what your comments mean to me...

Lily flower I'm truelly devastated for you, I just read your comments/history and its just set me off again....you are a very strong lady and I hope one day you get that bambino. Are you on progesterone? I thought that would have delayed AF? I was hoping it may have been implantation bleeding for you....

Take care x


----------



## LilyFlower..

Ah Cupcake, there's no point hanging on to hope, I know I'm out.  I wasn't on progesterone.  I have been on previous cycles and it never held back AF anyway for me.  I had the HCG injection on ET day for the flare protocol.

Thanks for you comments and from everyone else.  OH and I are ok.  We've accepted this was our last attempt but it's still sad and upsetting we won't be parents.  

Good luck with results Stelpo! x


----------



## littlewhisper

Cupcake I am so sad to read your message tonight  . I really feel for you and your DH, I think it's devastating when all your hopes are crushed especially on your first cycle when everything is so hopeful . Have that bottle of wine and spend some precious time with each other to begin to heal.    They often say that the first one is sort of a trial run ( an expensive one) but you then have a history to build on. It helped me think about trying  another time.

Lily flower also so sad to hear your news, bleeding before OTD is so cruel. Take care of yourself   

Lw xX


----------



## littlewhisper

Lily flower I didn't realise this was your last attempt hun, you've been though so much.  I can understand you having to draw the line but give yourself some time to be sure .


----------



## stelpo

Lily, thank you for thinking of me, I posted bloods tonight (your bad influence!!) so should hear tomorrow afternoon I guess, if AF doesnt come first which I'm still expecting it to do   I called the clinic to ask whether I should get the bloods late tonight and post or wait til tomorrow and they said it was up to me lol - apparently within 24 hours of when they said is fine - i guess things arent going to change drastically between 4pm and 8am!

I understand the sadness you are feeling, after our 2nd cycle we decided that was it, no more, and I just couldnt deal with it, I had the biggest fight with DH and he eventually gave in and we did one more.....which gave us our twin BFP. Even though that didnt end well, he now feels he cant argue as he was proved wrong then. I do know that we are now coming to the end, if this doesnt work, we have only one more go left in us and we have to decide whether to go with my old tired eggs or DE - not looking forward to that discussion. I wish you well in your decision, its a strong one to let it go, but you will get there. 

Hugs to all

S x


----------



## Maria00

Cupcake & LilyFlower, so very sorry, my heart aches for you both... 
Getting a BFN felt like a death in the family for me too, I did feel like a mom to my wee embryos already.  

I admit that seeing so many BFNs is making me lose faith in the clinic.   

Best of luck to the other ladies testing soon!


----------



## 8868dee

LW: glad u feel better hun we all have our down moments xx aww ur niece sounds sweet xxx bless her. Yep ita all happening fast here well it will be after monday lol thats when my ov bloods are at 8am x i usually ovulate either cycle day 13 or 14 so will prob have bloods on monday 19th and if no ov then wednesday 21st x so yeah its going by pretty fast now xxx 

Joanne: gl for next wednesday test day hun xxx 

Cupcake: im so so sorry hun and i know that this is sometimes a horrid and cruel journey to be on xx take care of urself and ur dh hun xxx 

Lily: so sorry for ur bfn hun xx i too have done a few cycles one (1 fresh and 3 fet and about to do my 4th fet) sometimes i ask myslef why i do this time and again esp after 2 mc but myself and my dh just cant give up our dreams as i feel that if we do we will always wonder what if that one extra cycle had been the one xx its so hard sometimes it really is x dont lose hope hun xxx look after urselfves xx


----------



## 8868dee

Maria: i know what u mean about it being hard having daith in clinic when so many bfns are happening x but we just neex to keep the faith and positivity hun xxx goodluck with ur next cycle xx 

Gl to all who are testing tonorrow xxx im routing for u so very much xxxx


----------



## hopeful jules

So sorry Lilyflower and Cupcake, thinking about you both    
Good luck for tomorrow Stelpo. Im getting my bloods done at work in the morning before I head home.
Hi to everyone else

Ju xxx


----------



## joanne2001

Good luch hopeful jules and stelpo, wishing you both BFPs

Joanne


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi ladies

Just wanted to say a massive good luck to jules and Stelpo for today     

Let us know how you get on.

Joanne only a week to go wooohooooo!

AFM doing ok on day six of stims get first scan tomorrow to check progress. Had a bit of a panic two nights ago as my menopur ran out just before I injected. The nurse said I'd get 6 shots out of a 1200iu pack as Zi'm on a 200iu dose but there wasn't enough for the last one! I spent ges looking at an empty space at the top of the syringe asking DH could e see it ( of course he waved me off saying it all looked fine - typical!) I pressed the plunger to check and sure enough it was a big space   had to get DH to run and get other box and mix the new lot in 30 secs flat. Was traumatised for the rest if the night wondering if it was ok to ave taken in 10 mins late  but must remember to say to the clinic that you don't get the full amount because there is some bubbling at the beginning and you lose a bit


----------



## hopeful jules

I got my   this morning. So excited. Don't think its sunk in yet. Hcg 225, for uss in 4 weeks.


----------



## Cupcake184

Congratulations Jules!!!     

That's fantastic news I'm glad there are some BFP's coming through.

Stelpo good luck x


----------



## littlewhisper

Wooooooohoooooooooooooooooo!      jules that is just the best news! Congratulations OMG it's so good to hear a positive coming through. Of course you're going to have to tell us all your symptoms however small. Did you resist testing yourself? Soooo soooo happy for you Hun   It's really lifted my spirits


----------



## Maria00

Congratulations, Jules!   So happy for you!!


----------



## LM76

Hi girls,

I've been keeping quiet since I've had my embryo transfer, first of all I'm so sorry cupcake and lilyflower  , I know too well how it feels after 5 failed attempts, keep strong xx

Jules fab news, you were in for ec the same day as me, so happy for you   

Stelpo hope you get good news too xx

AFM I just got my call to say its a   as you can imagine I'm over the moon, my levels are 126 which the nurse said was perfect, in on. The 11 th September for scan.

Hi to all the other girls, hope you are all fine.

L xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Fantastic news jules just what this theead needs to spur us on xxx many congrats to u xx gl at scan hun xx 

LW: gl at scan tomorrow hun xx 

LM76: yay!!! A nother bfp cograts to u too hun xx did u have sny symptoms?? 

Gl stelpo xxx am routing for ya hun xxx


----------



## Maria00

Congratulations, LM76!   So happy for you!!  

These two BFPs really lifted my spirit!  

Littlewhisper, good luck with your first progress scan tomorrow!

Hello to everyone else!


----------



## stelpo

And it's a triple whammy from me too! Must have been a good night in the lab that night!! 😊😊😊😊😊I actually can't believe it as I did a hpt this morning which was negative! Wasn't fmu I must admit, but I wouldn't have thought it was that dilute! Anyway, hcg 169 so pleased with that. Still cautious as I've been pregnant twice before and yet to bring a bub home, but yay, it's a start. 

S x


----------



## Maria00

And three!   How marvelous! Congratulations, Stelpo!   So happy for you too!!


----------



## joanne2001

Congrats Stelpo, LM and jules, just fab news, please do tell us all ur symptoms!!!

My transfer was on Saturday and yesterday I was having some slight cramping, hoping that is good and that it/they are implanting!!! Any advice please!!!

Joanne


----------



## hopeful jules

Congrats Stelpo and LM, fantastic news so chuffed for you both. Thanks for the good wishes guys. 
Joanne, I've been cramping since my et too, quite a lot actually, especially about 6/7 days afterwards which would have been implantation. Sending you positive vibes. 

Ju xxx


----------



## stelpo

The only thing I have noticed both times that I got a bfp was that I still have sore boobs - normally if it hasn't worked that goes away a couple of days before af starts - other than that, typical af symptoms that you get regardless of whether it works or not sadly. Last time i had implantation bleeding, this time not.....Still in shock!


----------



## littlewhisper

Wowzeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! Three BFPs that is so incredible    

There must have been a meeting of the embies that night  

Stelpo and LM  just delighted for both of you too, I know you've both been through the mill but it just shows you never give up. 

Can I ask which embryologist you guys got and who did your EC and ET ? 

Thanks Maria for the good luck, hope your doing ok and considering giving it another go!  


Cheer go celebrate you all deserve it! Xxxxx


----------



## stelpo

Little whisper, Marco did the ec, pat the ET and David was the embryologist


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Ladies HUMUNGOUS congratulations on your BFP.....thrilled to bits for you all. 

What a hat trick for GCRM.....its lovely to fianlly get some positive results from them too.

Hope you all are enjoying your fab news and celebrating tonight .... woooo hoooo

Long may the good news continue for Joanne and LW too.....Good Luck Ladies

Hi to Dee too.....not long to go for your FET ...yay!!

lots of love x


----------



## MrsMacD

Wow Stelpo, LM and jules congratulations to you all. Haven't been on in a few days but its great to come back to some good news. Really hope the good luck continues.


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks Stelpo, that's really interesting because I thought it might be David who was the embryologist, I've heard about him before being really good and involved in other BFPs so happy for you


----------



## HopingAndPraying

LW....I have heard lots about David too. He does sound pretty good.

I had a few different embryologists from egg collection to transfer....which was Chris and another 2 ladies....which suprised me as I thought it would have been one embryologist.

You should drop Marco a wee email and request David  

xxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Congrats Steplo, Jules and km. three bfp all in the space of 1-2 days in brilliant. 
Really gives me hope Steplo that those a few years into our 40s can get a bfp. I know you feel its only the first hurdle but its an important one !!!

Lw, I had that problem too with menopur. I know when I reconstituted the first vial some bubbled out so i knew I would be short on the last shot. The nurse said to me if that happens to just move on to the next vial and just leave what remains in the first vial. I kept the first one just in case i needed it at the end but i had way too much menopur in the end. 
I'm sure it makes no difference whether you are out a few minutes in time....I gave myself an hour leeway last time. The clocks changed last time when I was doing it so i just did it half an hour later than usual when that happened.

Fingers crossed for you Joanne and any others out there waiting on otd (I've lost track..sorry I'm probably missing out on a few girls). 

I had one female embryologist for the first 2 days, then a different girl for ET day and then David phoned me the last 2 days to update me on the embryos that were left in the lab after ET.

It probably depends on who's working that day etc...whether you can request a particular embryologist. If they have standard operating procedures it really should n't make a big difference who the embryologist is....logically that's what my brain is telling me but when it comes to achieving a BFP all my logic goes out the window!

Had a great few days off with my parents and back to porridge now. I got af today so another month of unsuccessful bd...despite doing it when I was sick.
Dh has surgery next Tuesday so trying to get prepared...getting him to stock up on stuff and do small jobs around the house.


----------



## LM76

Thanks everyone, I'm still on cloud 9, Stelpo     I knew you'd be fine.

I had Nicole as the embryologist and she was lovely, Marco did the EC and ET.

This was actually my worse ever scan etc, only 3 follicles and only 2 decent eggs, just goes to show its the quality that matters, I took dhea this time and I think that's what's helped me.

My symptoms were from day one, a really achy leg, which I always get when af is coming, so I was convinced it hadn't worked from the start, still have it from time to time so it must be a hormonal thing.
Had no cramping until Saturday there, so just assumed it was period pain, but as I had a 2 day transfer I reckon it would be implanting around then.
Then Tuesday night my mouth kept filling with water like when you are going to be sick, still feeling sicky now which I don't care about, I took a test yesterday morning before I got the blood taken to send to the gcrm and it was a clear blue digital and it said pregnant 2-3, so I kind of knew then but didn't want to build my hopes up.

L xxx


----------



## joanne2001

Thanks ladies for your good wishes, we are still in Glasgow so kept ourselves busy since transfer which has been great, heading home in the morning and not that long to wait!! Hoping this is our time!! Good luck to all who are testing soon, going for scans, EC and ET 

Joanne x


----------



## Cupcake184

Omg a hatrick im so happy or you ladies x x x

LW good luck for your scan.

A day after the BFN and its still hard, I'm still crying every now and then but I guess that's what happens. I've been doing so much research today and I almost feel like a gambler, one IVF attempt is never enough :-/

Can I ask a question for the ladies that were/are on their 2nd, 3rd, 4th attempts at GCRM?

When you went back for another cycle did you have to do the initial consultation again (£165) and the ovarian/sperm assessment (£250) and all the blood tests? Just trying to compare costs...

Thanks girls x


----------



## littlewhisper

Hoping I was thinking about requesting David but don't want to be all demanding and I'm sure they're all good.  I got Elaine last time who was lovely but there were a few hazy comments made about my eggs ie. she said when only one fertilised, well the eggs are mature now but whether they were mature at EC we don't know . I just felt its an embryologists job to be able to determine if they were mature or not  and I've read that a good one should be able to give you quite a lot of info on them. Then at my review Marco said they were mature, but why was there doubt at the time  

Hi Pippi good to hear you back, sorry AF came again. Hope you guys can start to get organised for another go.

Cupcake, you don't need to pay for blood tests and consultation again you just call and say you want to start and they book you in for DR or whatever protocol it is. Take a bit of time to heal though, then you'll be stronger to try again  

Thanks for the good lucks

LW x


----------



## stelpo

Thanks for all your good wishes, it means more to me than I can say. I still haven't told anyone irl lol I've seen quite a few embryologists over the 4 cycles, David did 2 i think, Claire did one - now I think about it, it was Elaine that called me this cycle, but David did the assisted hatching and was there for the transfer as it was a Saturday . Hate to be the bearer of bad news, but he's leaving and going to be the lab manager in Aberdeen, he told me that just before ET, said he was leaving in a couple of months - better move quick girlies


----------



## missuso

Wow, Stelpo, LM and jules, that's incredible news, congrats to you all.  Will keep sending lots of positive vibes for you   

Given me some hope   Been in for my initial consultation today with Marco.  We are considering changing after our failed first ICSI on long protocol at another clinic.  Marco has suggested the Flare agonist protocol for me given my very low AMH but I don't know much about it yet are any of you doing this?  We will probably be starting in October.

Thanks
Missuso x


----------



## Maria00

I had David and I really liked his contagious positivism - he kept saying he was delighted with our two embryos - but alas his "magic" didn't work for us.   I have seen Claire before EC and she was all "keep in mind that even when the embryos look good, we can't assure it will work".   Yep, David was much better for keeping positive!  

I keep hearing of these famous DHEA, I should really check them out one day.   

LittleWhisper and Joanne, hope you'll get your BFP too!  

Hello to everyone else!


----------



## 8868dee

Triple bfp whammy i am loving today   congrats stelpo and congrats all girls with bfps today xxxx


----------



## 8868dee

To the girls who wanted to know about symptoms on all my 3 cycles (1 fresh 2 nat fet) symptoms varied on my 1st cycle i had sore boobs and a draging/ slight cramping ended in a bfp but mc later on, my second i had the same symptoms but that ended in a bfn and my last cycle i had little symptoms only a few dragging feelings and that was a bfp which ended in mc. So i would not listen to symptoms u may or may not be having as early pg symptoms are similar to af symptoms tho i know that is easier said than done to not symptom spot xx also i never had any implantation bleeding or spotting.  Gl to u who have tests coming up soon xx


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks hoping how are u hun ? No not long for me xx im so excited now more excited than nervous now and am so happy at todays news ling may it continue xx


----------



## 8868dee

Cupcake: after my cycles  i had a review appt and at that we spoke about a future cycles but we dont have another consultation that we pay for we just plan next treatment ad call and pay when we are about to start treatment. U always get a review appt and a letter saying the outcome of cycle sent to u and ur doctors x hope that helps xx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Yey ;-)) congrats all the bfps!! Fab news ;-))

Started my drugs yesterday for medicated fet. Hopefully transfer around 28/29th aug

Dee where are you in ur cycle?

Love seeing bfps ;-)).  Xxx


----------



## Maria00

A wee question about the fertility counselling at GCRM: did any of you use it? If so, was it any helpful?
I was thinking of booking an apt hoping it will help me and DH make up our minds about trying again or not...  

Dee and Twinangelsmummy83, best of luck!


----------



## LM76

Maria, you should ask Marco about the dhea, I really do believe it helped me as this was the very first time I have been told I have a perfect embryo, at ninewells (my last clinic) they would just say "yes the embryos are quite good" I felt they never gave me an honest answer, and when I got my notes from them to take to the gcrm it actually had written down poor quality, why they didn't tell me I'll never understand!!

Missuso, I was on the flare protocol as my amh is 5 

L xx


----------



## 8868dee

Tam: how are u hun ? Im having transfer around same time as u  so we will be 2WW buddies again  im having ovulation blooods on monday 19th day 12 and prob have another on 21st and looking at transfer around 26-28 august of 1 blast  hows ur baby boy doing ? So nice to hear from u hun xx 

Maria: i have been offered it lots of times everytime i rang up they offered it me guess thats because my mc and mmc but ispoke to marco and explained that i prefer to deal with things my own way but i think some have used it xx


----------



## Hertsgirl

Hello there
Just a quick one from me to say a massive congrats to Stelpo. We cycled together back in March and I'm so happy you have got your much deserved BFP. I haven't been on this thread since so it was lovely news to read - glad GCRM is continuing to work its magic 

Xxx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Dee I'm doing a medicated cycle so have a scan next fri with aim for transfer aound 28th! Eek!! My little boy is great thanks. He's 10 months nearly. Really hope and pray this is ur time hunni xxxxx


----------



## stelpo

Aww hertsgirl thank you so much! Still can't quite believe it.....hope your doing well!
Checked my hcg today and its gone from 169 - 408 in 48 hours so I'm happy with that 
S x


----------



## joanne2001

Hope everyone is keeping well, not much going on here at the moment, good luck to anyone is testing this week

Joanne


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi Joanne,

It's so quiet on here, I don't think anyone else is testing this week except you so we'll be thinking of you!   

I'm in for another scan on Monday and then EC either Wednesday, Thursday or Friday !


----------



## stelpo

Ooh good luck both of you! 

S x


----------



## joanne2001

Thanks littlewhisper, good luck to you, hope all goes well

Thanks stelpo

Feeling crampy this 5 days or so, sore boobies and belly so swollen so I'm hoping this is all good!,

Joanne x


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks Stelpo, hope you are still feeling on top of the world   I spoke to  Collete ( she's my favourite nurse so friendly and puts me at ease)  about David, she said its likely he'll be on duty this week so I'm keeping my hopes up  


Sounds good Joanne    

LW xx


----------



## stelpo

Cheers LW, I'm just stressing even more now, while I am over the moon to have got this far, I am terrified of losing this one as this is def last chance saloon for me - I made the mistake of consulting dr google about miscarriage rates at 43 and it does not make good reading!  Still keeping everything crossed for all of us  

S x


----------



## joanne2001

Stelpo, can I ask ur symptoms in ur 2ww??

Joanne


----------



## stelpo

Didn't really have much Joanne, to be honest. I guess in the last week I felt a bit  cramps like af was on its way, but not so bad as usual. Biggest clue for me is that i normally get sore boobs the week before af which goes away a couple of days before it actually arrives, both times I have got a bfp they just stayed sore! Word of warning, I did an hpt the day AFTER I had blood taken to post to the clinic, and it was negative - could have knocked me over with a feather when they called later in the day with a level of 169! 
When is your OTD?

S x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Fingers crossed Joanne, sorry boobs sounds good. My Swollen stomach took 1-2 months to go down....think all the stimm drugs and the whole process gives one a bit of extra belly flab. ...but hopefully in your case its cause something is growing in there....

Good luck for ec Lw. They have still left it very open...wed, thur or fri !


----------



## littlewhisper

Pippi Thanks I know it's all a bit up in the air, was pleased with scn on Fridaybut you just never know if they'll grow enough by the Monday. Will update to tomorrow xx

Stelpo! You must quit  the googling   look at the over 40 success stories on here instead pma pma pma  

LW x


----------



## joanne2001

Going for my blood test on Wednesday, dreading the waiting all day on the fone call

Joanne


----------



## 8868dee

Tam: sounds like we will be cycle buddie hun give or take a day   gl with medicated fet hun i am having a natural fet again which im happy with xxx glad ur boy is well xx 10 months wow its mad how time flies xx aww thanks me too xx 

Joanne: gl testing this week hun xx waiting for the phonecall is just the worst isnt it xx gl gl gl xx 

Lw: im in tomorrow too hun x gl with scan xx collette is also my fave nurse too she always accompanis in my transfers x suxh a lovely lady and explains everything to me again after the embryogist has explaines to make sure i know whats going on xx 

Afm:  im in the clinic tomorrow at 8am for ovulation bloods thrn wait for a call to either shedule another blood test or set a date for transfer  i think ill prob need another blood but that will be it as that what happened last time xx its getting closer now tho. Just over a week till transfer i reckon xx


----------



## littlewhisper

Very exciting dee, we'll hopefully be transferring the same week  

LW x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Yes Steplo, try not to worry too much....
I read this article previously....hope it helps to reassure you somewhat. It says...

Yet it should be noted that even for older women, the likelihood of a pregnancy's continuing is nearly three times that of having a known miscarriage.

http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2013/07/how-long-can-you-wait-to-have-a-baby/309374/2/

Positive vibes for your tomorrow morning Lw, Friday would be a nice day for ec as that's the day i had mine, you get the weekend to recover without needing time off work.

More positive vibes for Wednesday Joanne....yea the wait for the phone call is awful

Good luck dee....


----------



## 8868dee

LW : yay xxx gl for our transfers  

Pippi: thanks hun xx 

Afm: bloods done just waiting on phonecall from gcrm with next instructions x


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi ladies,
Had my second scan today which has confused me no end. The nurse wasn't as experienced as others I've had and didn't put dildo cam in properly until I said ' em it's needs to go a bit lower'   She was away to scan my   !!

Anyway once we got that sorted I have one follie at 17mm, one at 16mm, seven ranging from 10 to 13mm and three at 6 - 9mm. My lining was at 10.9 which she was happy with. She said to scan again on Wednesday and EC on Friday but now I'm worried that I'll lose the two top ones if I wait that long   the top one. Was only 11mm on Friday so they are growing at more than 2mm per day.

Any thoughts ??

LW x


----------



## 8868dee

Had phonecall gotta go bk wednesday at 8.15 for more bloods so will be wednesday fir ovulation and 27th transfer i think x  

LW: not sure about losing follies hun x maybe ring them to ask x sorry im not much help hun xxx


----------



## joanne2001

Littlewhisper, I too had two quite large ones but I think they would prefer to get the other smallers ones to a suitable size, if in doubt, definitely give them a wee call

Joanne


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks for replying Joanne , yes think you're right. I ended up contacting Marco and he said they'd wait to get my bloods back today to check my eostrodiol levels before they made a call whether to have mei tomorrow. No call so I guess it's ok  

Sorrymean't to ask how you're holding out - any symptoms ? Also what I'd you get up to in Glasgow ? 

LW x


----------



## joanne2001

Hi littleshisper, we got on great in Glasgow, really enjoyed it, went to loch lammond and just in and around the city centre, some days I wasn't fit for too much, so just took it easy.
So far I have cramping, sore boobs and tiredness oh and a severely bloated stomach!! Hoping this is all good!!

Joanne z


----------



## 8868dee

Glad u rang marco lw hun if only to put ur mind at rest xx gl with ec hun xx 

Joanne: i love loch lomond hun did u go to lomond shores i love it there  ur symptoms sound good hun are u taking crinone supps ? I wont be on my fet just have ovitrelle injection bout 10 mins after transfer  xx


----------



## Cupcake184

Hi Joanne good luck for testing this week I really hope you join the BFP brigade.

Good luck to the ladies doing scans. LW I'm not sure about your follicles hope you got an answer.

I called the clinic for my review  appointment which is next month, not really sure what ill be asking, probably why I had such a crap response and immature eggs I guess.

X


----------



## joanne2001

Hi dee, yes we went to the shores and spent a few hours there, it was lovely!!  I was given ovitrelle also but I also requested crinone gels as well, as my previous attempts I bled early before testing, although GCRM said they felt it was not necessary for me, but if it made me happy to go ahead with them

Thanks Cupcake, I'm really hoping this is it, this will Change our lives, good luck for your review!!

Joanne x


----------



## MrsMacD

Joanne good luck for Wednesday. Fingers crossed for your BFP

Not long now LW. Im sure you follies will be fine. They are dealing with follicle growth all the time so I'm sure they wouldn't risk it.

Good luck dee for your FET

AFM I'm just waiting for Prostap on the 30th and stimms after that


----------



## littlewhisper

Joanne, glad you made it out of the city to loch Lomond it's lovely and peaceful there. I love the west coast if y ever get the chance try and visit loch aber area, my favourite!

Thanks for your thoughts everyone, yes just going to hold on to Friday  

Joanne really hope Wednesday gives you your much awaited positive   

I wondered for those of you that got a positive do gcrm give you more crinone? I bled before oot last time and want to make sure I make it to otd  this time   not Sure what else to do 

Lwx


----------



## joanne2001

Thanks MrsMacD, good luck for your cycle!!

Good question Littlewhisper, I would be interested to know this too, although I know another lady who got a positive with GCRM and never got crinone at all, just the extra ovitrelle jab after ET

Joanne


----------



## littlewhisper

That's interesting Joanne because that was the one thing I couldn't take last time was the second Ovitrelle because my Eostrodiol  was  up at 15000. Wonder if that was a factor 


Cupcake meant to say that's great you have your review date. I found it helped to write down questions as I thought if them as its easy to forget in a months time . Good luck, hope you get some answers


----------



## joanne2001

So girlies, I have been a little bit naughty, my OTD I'd actually Thursday 22nd but apparantly my clinic in Belfast don't open on a Thursday which is why it has been brought forward to wed 21st, (tomorow), so I decided to do a clear blue this morning, and and in this window, there should show two lines in a cross, one line is strong, think this is to show it has worked correctly and there seems to be another very faded line, could this be    , or would it still be all the hormones in my body

Joanne


----------



## Maria00

joanne2001, it should not be the second Ovitrelle anymore   yay for the very faded line, hope it will be much darker tomorrow! 

littlewhisper, good luck for EC/ET! It might be a factor because other clinics do test the progesterone levels to see how much support a lady needs and from what I've read, you should not bled before OTD if the progesterone levels are adequate.   A FF friend that had my same OTD started bleeding at 7 days past ET and her clinic told her to take crinone gel 3 times a day (she was already taking it twice). She stopped bleeding... and she got a BFP.

Cupcake, good luck with your review. I just had mine and I really did not appreciate it.   As I imagined dr Marco said he was expecting a better response from me, at least 8 eggs and not just 2. I asked about egg quality and dhea and he said it was just a way to waste money unless you are younger than 35 (but he would not suggest them anyway!). I told him that I know of many ladies even over 40 that after taking dhea for a few months saw a better egg/embryo quality (I know them here on FF) and he said that there is no evidence and it was just a coincidence. I asked what else could I do to improve egg/embryo quality (i.e. acupuncture, supplements, changing drugs, etc) and he said you cannot do anything and that the only factor which determines ovarian and egg health is age. I asked if it was worth checking my FSH or other hormones and he said no. I told him I went to London to see an endocrinologist for my insulin resistance and Hashimoto's (because both can influence implantation) and I put this dr review on the desk - he didn't even want to read it!   I will never understand why dr Marco dismisses everything! It seems that every other clinic / doctor is doing it wrong and he is the only one that knows best.   I was on the verge of tears this morning, now I am just angry.  

But enough rambling, best of luck to everyone.  
I will stop bugging you.  
It was a pleasure meeting you all!


----------



## littlewhisper

Joanne sounds promising !! Really hoping its your BFP so ang in there with hope    never had one so can't advise on lines xx.

Maria    so sorry you had a disappointing review. Marco definitely diesn't sugar coat things he is a fact only person ! I think he doesn't mean to come across as so blunt but he s practically minded. It was the same when I proudly produced a years worth of ovulation temp charting, he didn't even glance at it   
I didn't even ask about supplements because I knew what he'd say although he was on the fence about Coq10 and royal jelly. He also told a nurse who showed him my massive list of supplements to tell me 'yes, looks great keep taking them until you are pregnant!' but I think that was his way if saying if it makes you happy, knock yourself out  

The mst important thing is what you believe as its your body. Why nt give it a few weeks then have a think about another clinic . Penny at Serum us relly positive and Prague get great reviews as I think I suggested before ( they'll think I'm on commission ! ) it's just what my next move will be I think.


Take care Maria, but don't give up !

LW x


----------



## Maria00

Littlewhisper, thank you!   What makes sad/angry is that I know I do NOT know better than him (of course!) BUT he cannot keep saying that all other DRs do it wrong!   Especially if their patients have great results with IVF/ICSI! The endocrinologist I've seen is quite good and has great result with his immune protocol, yet dr Marco didn't even care to read what he suggested.  
Sure he can roll his eyes at supplements and vitamins, but he cannot just imply that IVF is just pure luck. For example, I know he gave me crinone gel (for 12 days only) and clexane only coz I kept asking, but there are tons of publications that support their use in IVF. Are they all wrong?  
But I am rumbling again, sorry.  
I really hope you'll get your BFP!  

Good luck to the rest of you ladies whatever stage you're at.


----------



## 8868dee

Joanne: ah right yeah that makes sense x i wont be doing crinone gel xx i too like the shores  gl tomorrow hun xxx

Mrsmacd: gl for the 30th hun xx thanks this time next week ill be pupp hopefullt lol x 

Lw: i had crinone gel on my forst bfp cycle and was told to use last one night before otd and that was it i also had a bfp on my last cycle and i didnt use crinone so i guess if the clinic thinks u need ot they will suggest ot for you hun xx but in the cycle if pg the body makes it pen pogesterone to support a pregnancy xx


----------



## 8868dee

Joanne: it sounds promising hun xx gl tomorrow xx it wont be the ovitrelle u had at transfer now as it leaves rhe body after 5 days as in a previous cycle i tested the ovitrelle out. On that cycle i had 1500 ovotrelle straight after transfer and it was uber faint day 5 after transfer and gone day 6. That cycle i tested lots and was a bfn so now i dont test till otd xxx 

Afm: im in at 8.15 tomorrow morning for more o bloods just hoping that whn i get my phone call ill have a transfer date xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Sounds promising Joanne...think you need about a hcg of 50 for it to show on hpt. Good luck tomorrow...kinda fortunate with med associates been closed that you get to test one day early !

Maria, understand how you are angry....really think you should look for a 2nd opinion. I know he is just being practical but you don't want to think back in 10 years and regret not perhaps seeking advice/treatment who is  more open to other avenues..

Wen you are you in LW for ec? Good luck dee, hope bloods show you are ready...

Dh had his ankle op today..he got an epidural instead of a full GA..ironically the only one of the two of us who will probably ever be having an epidural! 
He said while under influence of some strong drugs that he wanted to adopt...so must discuss that with him when he's back home....
Nurses said he was babbling on about ivf while in recovery although he does n't remember...God knows what else he told them!


----------



## stelpo

Good luck tomorrow Joanne  

Marie, I agree, maybe you should get a second opinion....Marco is very straight talking and if he doesnt think it will work he will say so, which I kind of respect as he could so easily agree to all sorts of expensive extras. He was able to quote some recent research findings to me when I queried something, so you may well find he already knows info regarding your situation and had already formed an opinion. I have actually found him, and GCRM in general to be far more open to suggestion than my original clinic which is why we stuck with them. However, you yourself have to be happy with your treatment, as Pippi said, you dont want to look back with any regrets in the future. 

Lw, i have never used crinone, i think it depends on the cocktail of drugs you use for stims etc, I had progesterone on my first cycle in Aberdeen and af came 8dp3dt, have never used it on GCRM cycles and have always lasted longer - go figure.

Hope your bloods are good tomorrow Dee!

S xx


----------



## littlewhisper

Pippi I got on ok on Monday had 13follicles but the two biggest were 16 and 17mm so I need to stim more and am in tomorrow for a scan and bloods with possible EC on Friday  . Bit fed up with stims as the jags seem to get more difficult to push through the skin as you go on! 

Joanne keeping everything crossed for tomorrow, sounds like you might be headed for a BFP   

Dee good luck tomorrow hope you get your transfer date xx

Stelpo that's interesting, I just thought everyone got crinone at GCRM , didn't realise some ddn't. Hmm so I must need it or maybe nt from what you say. God it drives you potty this process


----------



## 8868dee

Marie: i understand u are angry also and think that maybe looking into a 2nd opinion may be a good thing for u thats what u want to do. having said that marco is straight talking and although it may hurt and anger what he says he doesnt want u to spend money on something that he doesnt think will benefit ur treatment or work for u  . u need to decide what u want to do hun and u hVe to do whats in ur heart as others have said u dont wanna have regrets in the future all we can u is advise u but we are here for u xxxx

The lowest hcg to show would be first response at 12.5 i think bug i am not testing early afger my transfer i kinda like the surprise   xx 

Pippi: i too hope my bloods show i am ready  im quite excited now and really positive  x when i had my d and c in april i was babbling some also so perhaps its the anesethic they give u lol x 

Stelpo: thanks hun xxx hopfully will get a transfer date soon xx 

LW: thanks hun so do i  i had crinone on my fresh cycle and marco said that was because my body may not make enough on its own to support a pregnancy because of all the menopur etc. (well i think thats what he said lol but it was last year so i may be wrong ha ha ) but on my nat fet i dont have it xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Massive gl joanne tomorrow at ur bloods, what time u in ? Im in for o bloods at 8.15 i like to get in early in the hope i get results earlier sometimes i have gotten them earlier sometimes not lol x


----------



## littlewhisper

Mean't to say Pippi, that's great your DH has had his op. the babbling sounds funny though, ou should have taped him    interesting he talked about adopting, e must have given it some thought at some point in the past. You're not at that stage yet though   Hope he heals well now for you to cycle again soon xx


LW xx


----------



## 8868dee

2nd bloods done so just waiting on a call lol always waiting x they did say tho that my eostrogen was at 800 on monday so i should be there today x first time they have told me my eostrogen level mind u i never ask lol x


----------



## littlewhisper

Dee that's great news! Fingers crossed you gt the call you want xx

Just realised you were in just before me at 8.15am. I was in at 8.30 but we didn't cross paths as there was 
no one in the waiting room .

Had a good scan, perhaps not quite as many mature folllicles as I'd hoped but the nurse was so happy  she passed her enthusiasm to me   there are 7 follicles at 15mm and above ( biggest 20) and one at 14 one at 13. The rest are at 10 or below. My lining is at 12.8 so really pleased with that . Had Fiona this morning who is another really lovely nurse. She took so much time to explain exactly what she was doing and why - in fact it's the first time someone has explained so much to me! 

She told me that last time I was supposed to take half dose of Ovitrelle but I remember taking the full dose   . I'm sure no one told me about the half dose because there's no way I would have forgotten I was so uptight about it all . so perhaps that explains why my eostrodiol was way up at 15000   and there was me worrying I hadn't got enough !  

So EC is on Friday just have to get phone call to tell me what time to take the trigger.

Joanne so excited to hear how you get on, let us know    

Hope everyone else s ok, feel like I'm the only one cycling at the moment it's like standing in a room hearing your own echo!  

LW x


----------



## stelpo

Aww, you're not on your own LW, we're right here with you! Follicles sound good, fingers crossed for a good crop on Friday....

S x


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks Stelpo!   hope your doing well and have stopped googling the worst !


----------



## stelpo

Um, no....but I am trying!


----------



## Maria00

Thank you, ladies.   I am not angry anymore today  The endocrinologist in London was in fact my second opinion. He has helped lots of ladies on FF with my same problems getting their BFPs. I keep finding studies that agree with him, and so far none that agree with what dr Marco said  so I guess I should just call the clinic and ask to talk with him for a moment.
I do appreciate dr Marco straightforwardness, just not his being so sure he is always right.  
The endocrinologist told me that next time (if I'll ever feel like trying again) I should take prednisolone at the beginning of stim to block my Hashimoto's (my body could attack the embryo / a developing fetus) and if I get a BFP keep taking it till I am 10 weeks pregnant. Dr Marco said it's not true and that prednisolone should not be taken before ET because it can prevent implantation   and that I would be given it on ET day till I am 13 weeks pregnant. I am sooo confused!  

Oh, and talking about straightforwardness, my GP said that after 35 y-o she would suggest going for donor egg right away.  

LittleWhisper, fingers crossed for Friday!   Fiona is lovely, isn't she? I had her for ET and she was great, explaininig exactly what she was doing all the time.  

Pippi, hope you'll be able to cycle again soon, GL to your hubby.


----------



## 8868dee

LW: we actually arrived early so was seen this morning at 8am lol and there was 4 in waiting room when i was there lol i remeber thinking ooh i wonder if i know any of these people from the forum lol x had lyn i think her name was lol x think it was my estrodiol not eostrogen (sprry spelling) that was 800 monday lol x great news on the follies gl with ur ec hun xx u def not on ur own hun im here, we all are here x looks like we may possibly have transfer same day or within a day of eachother   

Stelpo: ha ha hun step away from the google  xx 

Afm: my transfer is booked now for wednesday 7 days after i ovulate . I think thats weird as usually its 5 days after ovulation. Is that normal ?


----------



## Maria00

Good luck for transfer Dee!


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks maria xx


----------



## joanne2001

OMG ladies, how long does it take GCRM to phone Cracking up here!!!

Joanne


----------



## littlewhisper

Oh Man! Joanne now We're cracking up with you was all excited to read your post and they still haven't called! 

 

I just got a call to say I'm in at 7.30 am on Friday for EC. I've to trigger at 7.30 tonight so hoping that means I get taken earlier on Friday!  

Great news Dee at last you have your date ! Xx

Right hurry up GCrM and call Joanne!!!!


----------



## Maria00

Littlewhisper, my trigger was at about 20:30 and I was the last of four, so I guess you'll be first for EC. 
Will you use EEVA?

Joanne, fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Pippi_elk

Joanne, they never rang me until 4.30-4.50....and I had to do 3 beta tests. So,hang in there...

Good,luck Lw for Friday, nice that you won't be left waiting for it.


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks Pippi wanted to ask, can you remember the Ovitrelle pen? I just had a peek at mine because wanted to check there wasn't a giant air bubble like last time. It look as though there isn't't any liquid in it!! The plunger is not down but the space just looks empty. Does anyone know if the liquid will be more obvious when I screw the needle on ?  Trying not to ave a minor breakdown that my fridge has been too cold and done something to it! 

Maria here's hoping I get to go first but you never know. Yes hoping to do EEVA but will depend on how many eggs I get really so praying hard!    I'm hoping I get more than last time but actually I have one less mature follicles ths time so not sure .


----------



## Maria00

Littlewhisper, you are doing ICSI this time, right? So you will quite sure have a higher fertilization.  
Not sure about the Ovitrelle pen 'cos DH did all the injections.   But I don't think you can ruin it in the fridge. Maybe you can call the clinic and ask?


----------



## joanne2001

Hi Ladies

OMG, this is unbelievable, got the call............BFP, going to tell my wee mammy now!!!!


Joanne


----------



## littlewhisper

Wooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooo         

That's fantastic news Joanne!! Thought it would be the case if you'd seen a wee line. Soooo happy for you, can't believe the run of BFPs!!!  Just hope it lasts for me  

LW xx


----------



## Maria00

Joanne, congratulations! So pleased for you!


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks Maria, hoping it does the trick. The nurse at GCRM said its unlikely to ave evaporated but alway possible !!  Have looked at both pens and they are the same so hoping it'll be ok when I screw on the needle . Xx


----------



## LM76

Congratulations Joanne, so pleased for you!

L xxx


----------



## Maria00

LM76, can I ask who prescribed dhea for you? Your GP?

Anyone over 35 used dhea?


----------



## LM76

Hi Maria, I mentioned it to marco and he was keen for me to go on it, he gave me the website to order it from and I'm 36

L xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Congrats Joanne....third time lucky !!! Gcrm worked their magic. 
I know the wait for the phone call is terrible.


Lw, I can't really remember the ovitrelle if you could see the liquid inside...probably if there is no bubble then its just all the clear liquid and hence it looks empty.
If everything goes haywire with the first one, remember you have the 2nd pen as a backup. I know you'll need to get another one for after et but you can worry about that later. 
I'm sure that since the 2 of them look the same, there's noting wrong with them.

Dh home today...we both need more patience as its trying task helping him up the stairs and to the bathroom.
Can't see us bd next week when I'm ovulating...considering he can only have sponge baths! This must be what its like to be old...desperate.


----------



## joanne2001

Thanks ladies, so delighted, cannot believe it, GCRM are just fantastic!!

Just hoping everything goes ok until our first scan, it just all feels like a dream at the minute, couldn't ask for anything more!!

I really hope each and every one of you achieve your dream, it is so unfair that we all have to go through this!!

All my love 

Joanne


----------



## stelpo

Joanne!!!!! That's magnificent, what a roll we're on just now - long may it continue   do you know what your beta number was?
Marie, I ordered dhea off a website in the states and it came really quickly - then I chickened out of taking it lol, was passed on to someone else! Can't remember the site, but it was a common one if you search in here, I'm sure you'll come across it.

Hope everyone's fine 

S x


----------



## LM76

Think the website was prices power or something like that

L xx


----------



## joanne2001

Hi stelpo, actually no she never gave me the number!!! Does everyone get the number??

Jainne


----------



## Weebear

Hi ladies don't mind my stalking. I attended a gcrm open evening in February or thereabouts. I'm 34 and AMH according to gri is below 4. Marco advised me to take DHEA and its an American brand called ultimate nutrition and I think it's platinum brand. I've just been into gcrm this afternoon for a scratch and didn't take the advised pain killers before hand. Wow was that sore!

I'm just starting ivf, but have been encouraged by the number of you getting bfps following the scratch, its seems to be getting good results. 

Well done on the bfps xx


----------



## joanne2001

Good luck weebear, good luck with your cycle!!  Yes I took the painkillers and it was a good idea!!! 

I could not recommend GCRM highly enough, they will certainly look after you

Joanne


----------



## Cupcake184

Joanne huge congratulations!!

LW good luck this week!!

My sister just had her 8 weeks scan at the GCRM today and found out she is having identical twins x


----------



## littlewhisper

Pippi thanks, feel a bit better about it now , think you're right it's probably just full of liquid. God I get soon nervous doing the trigger like my tummy is doing flips just thinking about it. DH is still. Working but have had to fill the dogs toy with biscuits so he doesn't come and bother me when I'm about to do it  


Cupcake that is amazing news!! What s going on?   well Hun it'll be you next time fr sure xx

Maria I know it's obvious but check DHEA is ok for you and your circumstances, It's not good fr me . Xx

Oh man 18 mins to go


----------



## stelpo

wow, cupcake, how many did she have put back? That must be hard for you, are you ok with it all? I know you'll be pleased for her, but its so bittersweet....

Joanne, not sure if they normally tell you the hcg figure, but they did both times I got a BFP, I was just interested lol. The important thing is that it was positive!

LW, have you done the deed? None of the jabs bothered me particularly, must be lucky!

Weebear, welcome!

S x


----------



## 8868dee

Congratulations joanne i am so so pleased for u hun xxx gl at ur scan xxx

Afm: so i am in wednesday and ten days after should be OTD which is 7th september and that is my wedding anniversary 4th xx lets hope its a good omen xx 

Gl friday LW

Goodluck with ur cycle weebear xxx


----------



## missuso

Joanne

Really pleased for you, well done   Enjoy  

Mrso x


----------



## MrsMacD

Fantastic news joanne. Congratulations on your BFP!


----------



## Cupcake184

Good luck dee and bear x

Stelpo it is bittersweet, I feel like a horrible person as I burst out crying ( not in front of my sis) I'm truelly happy for her just wish we could have one each lol! She had one egg put back so it split. My parents in a horrible position having one daughter is who having twins and one with nothing. My mum phoned and I couldn't speak to her and half an hour later my parents are at my door :-/ ill be fine tomorrow x


----------



## hopeful jules

Congrats Joanne, thats fantastic
LW good luck with et   
Weebear good luck on your cycle.
Cupcake that must be so difficult for you. Hope you're ok  
Hi to everyone else hope you are all well.

Ju xxx


----------



## Weebear

Cupcake, no idea how that must feel. What a challenging time for you. I'm sure your sis will really feel for you too. 

Dee hopefully the anniversary will bring luck. My anniversary will be round the time of egg collection in September too. Xx


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi guys, managed trigger at 7.30 fine - phew!! only clue there was liquid in it was a tiny tiny droplet of liquid on needle, didn't feel any going in but hey ho if it hasn't worked I'll sue the company   

Cupcake I can't imagine what that must be like.  It's easier when for me my sister ad hers a few years ago. Definitely think about doing the counselling it might help to get out what you're feeling   

Just had hour and a half chat to my sister who for the first time in four and a half years has a free evening because the kids were in bed asleep by 8pm!!    unheard of in that household   My niece is starting school next Monday and we were all worried as she refuses to sleep before 11pm but suddenly its all changed just in time !

Welcome wee bear!

LW x


----------



## stelpo

Totally understand Cupcake as my sister and I were cycling together as well, albeit on opposite sides of the world. I have thought lots about the various outcomes - although I was lucky enough to get a bfp and she wasnt, I feel so bad for her and hoped so much it would work for both of us, I hope I can come across in the right way for her - certainly wont be flaunting this pg in front of her. In actual fact the result was way more likely to go in her favour as she is quite a bit younger than me, so I was prepared for that, but i know it would have been really hard for me to deal with. The twin thing just rubs it in......and freaks me out as I had 3 put back http://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/tmi.gif

Hope you feel a bit better soon but dont be too hard on yourself, i think its a perfectly natural response and dont let anyone tell you otherwise! 

S x


----------



## Alli 15

Hi girls

Can I join you's?

I haven't posted on this site for a while as I was trying to forget all things fertility however I'm due to start my injections with gcrm at the start on sep. I'm currently taking metformin. This is my third cycle so fingers crossed third time lucky.

Congrats Joanne on your bfp and congrats to the others girls who got their bfp in the last few wks.

I have been reading back on your posts and I see some of you girls had a scratch done, I have not heard of this and no one has said anything about this and now I'm worried I should have got this done.

Alli x


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi Alli welcome!

You can ask Marco about it. It's normally for  women who have had two or more failed implantations but I just decided to get it done after one as I think I have implantation issues. It's certainly not a necessity as some of those with BFPs will tell you xx


----------



## Maria00

Littlewisper, I won't take DHEA 'cos I have insulin resistance and DHEA can affect how insulin works in the body. But I was curious, Dr Marco said DHEA are useless for women 35+, and yet I keep finding researches that say it produces remarkable results for older women, both in egg quantity and quality. And many successful stories here on FF seem to agree.  

I might consider acupuncture if I decide to cycle again, but I am such a chicken when it comes to needles.   I should go have a chat first.... Anyone did acupuncture in the Glasgow area and has a suggestion on where I could go look for a good acupuncturist?  

Cupcake, your response it totally natural.   I know how difficult it is for you right now. When my bro-in-law announced that he and his gf were pregnant I couldn't stop crying for a few days, especially 'cos for them it was an "accident" as they didn't want kids (but now they are happy about it). Maybe instead of thinking of it like "my sister is having twins and I don’t have anything", just try and think "I will soon have two nieces/nephews to spoil". It did help me a lot.


----------



## stelpo

Maria, I went to Alan hunter at napiers and liked him a lot - jury is out for me on acupuncture as I have done it on two cycles, and not the other two, and guess which ones I got bfp on? Go figure. It is relaxing though.


----------



## Maria00

Stelpo, thanks!   Yep, I am interested in the relaxing part of acupuncture 'cos I've never been so stressed in my life as during ICSI.


----------



## Alli 15

Thanks little whisper I contacted gcrm today and they said I needed to get it done before tues. I'm from Northern Ireland and medical associates can't do it. Does any Northern Ireland girls know where else does a scratch?

Thanks

Alli x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hi Ali,

Joanne got it done Ali ...and I think it was at med associates. she can confirm as i remember she said it was cheaper than what it was at GCRM. Maybe give med associates a ring again...one of the receptionists there is n't as good as the other woman so maybe she told you wrong.
I never got it done and probably won't bother for next cycle as i had a chemical so Marco said he did n't think i had implantation issues.

Good luck for tomorrow LW....hope you get a good nights sleep...although you are probably most worried about the fertlilisation part, but one thing at a time.


Really feel for you cupcake....I even find it hard following the story of a girl (on another forum) my age who had ivf the same time as me and she got a bfp. It was the first ivf for us both. I'm really pleased for her but its hard to see her updates and bump pics as it reminds me what stage I would be at if mine had been successful. Its not that you at all want to deny them the happiness but its a painful reminder of what could have been for you/us. 
When the babies arrive, I'm sure it'll be easier....somehow for me the pregnancy thing is harder to deal with than when the babies actually arrive (if you know what I mean).


----------



## Weebear

Acupuncture wise, I got to eleanor davies. She's zita west affiliated and based just near park at charging cross xx


----------



## Cupcake184

Thanks ladies I really appreciate your comments. Ill be fine I guess it was just the shock of the twins.,my sister is in a horrible situation and I want her to be happy and when things are safe in a few weeks shout it from the roof tops!!

Marie, I went to Eleanor Davies aswell, I did find it relaxing, obviously I got a BFN so I'm no longer doing acupuncture. DH and I have decided to go to Gennet in Prague so once I have seen the last of you ladies on here get your BFPs il then leave this thread.

LA good luck tomorrow ill be thinking about you. Welcome wee ear I've probably walked past you if you went to Eleanor Davies aswell lol x


----------



## littlewhisper

Aw thanks Cupcake and Pippi. I'm just about to go and have a shower and shampoo my hair as it'll be a rinse in the morning! Was fine then had big stomach flips during dinner but I think once I've got everything ready I'll be ok.  I guess I'm just a bit nervous about numbers tomorrow but yes fertilisation is a biggy  Anyway really appreciate the good wishes it relaxes me  

Maria I went to Francesca Howell at Nurture but not going to have any at EC or transfer its too much to think about so ad my last session today

LW x


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks cupcake am feeling positive xx i can only imagine how you must be feeling hun xx i hope u r ok xxx sending my love to u hun xx 

Weebear: thanks hun i so hope ao am feeling really positive this cycle more so than last cycle xx fx for a good outcome for us both xx gl with ur cycle hun xx 

LW: glad u got the trigger done hun. I had same thing there was a little in the needle/ syringe once i finished when i sis my trigger but it worked fine x as they told me a very tiny amount can stay in the syringe it will still be fine hun xx 

Welcome alli xxx


----------



## joanne2001

Quite a bit of action going on here now, good luck to everyone going for EC and ET this week, wish you the same luck we have all been having!!

Alli - I sent you a PM regarding the pipelle/ endo scratch

Joanne


----------



## Maria00

Littlelwhisper, good luck for tomorrow. Hope you'll get lots of beautiful eggs.  

Cupcake184, I was checking Gennet in Prague too, but I am also tempted by ARGC and Serum in Athens.

Sweet dreams to everyone.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hope all went well today LW, I know I'm a bit early checking  for an update as I'm sure your still recovering.

Cupcake
Does gennet in Prague have a good name ?


----------



## Paris2075

Hi girls

I hope you don't mind me butting in.
I wondered if someone could tell me what happens at a fertility assessment clinic appt & also how much does it cost?
I this initial stuff?
I have not been to a private clinic before only been with nhs!!

Thanks


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi everyone,

Didn't want to post here till I got all the news of the day so just to say I was delighted to get 11eggs almost double last time !! They called after to say seven are suitable for icsi so that makes it a number more like Zi was expecting but still really happy. We got a wee bit of a fright because DH's sperm has dropped to 13,million  it was 40million last time and 90 million the time before! Not sure what's happening there ( he is conveniently Blaming the supplements   but It could be that he ' refreshed' too often on the run up but also he has been super stressed with work lately. They weren't overly worried and said both eggs and sperm were healthy   so just praying fertilisation happens tonight.   It's just that DH's sperm has never been The issue  

Anyway thanks for all your good luck it's working so far  

LW xx


----------



## joanne2001

That's great littlewhisper, hope all the good luck keeps going your way!! Rest up now and enjoy!!

Welcome paris, not sure on this one, hopefully someone will help you soon

Joanne


----------



## Pippi_elk

Great news Lw,...its funny on the same protocol to have almost double.  Sounds like leaving ec until today was worth it.
Well there is still 13M, they only need 7, but yea I'm sure you got a bit of a shock....especially when you think all the issues are on your side. 
Hope they all get cozy tonight.

Hi Paris,
I went to a satelltie clinic of gcrm and had to pay 250 quid to cover amh and consulation and filling all the forms. They have a pretty detailed price list on their web site and tell you what tests you need for ivf etc
I got all mine done by my GP except for the amh.
I guess what happens depends on your situation. I had been told by NHS, that due to my age IVF was our only option to improve odds so there was n't much to discuss apart from signing up for the treatment.


----------



## MrsMacD

LW fantastic news on the eggs. Fingers crossed they all fertilise over night. Hope you are resting up and your dh is looking after you


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks Joanne,Pippi and Mrs macD! Yes lying on sofa being waited on. The dog however is not being helpful,so much for them being sensitive about things all he's done is cry all afternoon to get up on the couch, something to eat and out for a walk, now he wants a game, wot a brat! It's harassment but DH has to deal with it I'm trying to ignore him  

Pippi the weird thing is I actually DRd and stimmed for exactly the same amou t of time as last time. dH has just told me tat when I woke up and heard I got 11 eggs I proclaimed it was the royal jelly!! Then proceeded to run off a list of every supplement and dietary change I'd made including yoga and hypno cd  ..  . OMG how embarrassing   thank God it was Colette, she's a bit bonkers anyway ( in a good way  

Paris sorry Hun, welcome I've been a bit caught up in post EC stupor! Agree with all The girls have said. gCRM also do tours by appointment if you want to have  a look round

LW xx


----------



## Cupcake184

Hi ladies!

LW I'm absolutely delighted that you got 7 eggs that's amazing I can't wait to find out tomorrow how many have fertilised but its looking really positive and promising. Glad hubby is waiting in you hand and foot 

Paris yes the assessment is £250 and is the sperm analysis and ovarian assessment which is a blood test and a scan of your ovaries. The results you get a week later and it will determine your protocol.

Maria/Pippa I have done so much reading up on Gennet and I have joined a forum of girls who have been using the facilities and I've only heard good reports. Don't get me wrong if money was no object I would go to GCRM but it is. Going to Prague will save us £1500 and that includes our flights/hotels etc so it means we get a weeks holiday aswell.

I got my review letter from GCRam today, I like them being honest but its now got me wondering if we should even be going for a 2nd try. It basically says that my response was lower than they expected considering my age and I Arian reserve. It says that the low egg maturity rate was disappointing but there is nothing they can do to influence this. (We only had 2 out if 6 eggs that were mature) it ends by saying a further cycle might show a more expected response although to be honest it's left me sort if deflated  

X


----------



## Maria00

Littlewhisper, so happy for you , fingers crossed that all 7 eggs will fertilize!   I still think that diet and vitamin/mineral supplements can do good.  

Cupcake184, yep, Gennet sounds good to me too, they have great results; if I try again I will need a clinic that has more expertise on immune issues, so probably Serum for me... but as days go by I just think I better give up.  
Your review letter sounds a lot like mine   and Dr Marco said that he cannot foresee how next cycles is going to be but he would not change the protocol saying that the same protocol in different cycles can give a very different response.


----------



## MrsMacD

Aww cupcake sorry to hear you're feeling deflated  . I think a lot of ladies on here have been in the same position after receiving their review letter. I guess they can only report the facts but they can never be 100% sure how you are going to respond. I know it's not easy but try not to give up hope.

Afm I'm so excited as I've just booked a holiday to madeira for after our treatment. Last time there were so many people going on holiday after treatment I thought this time I would do the same in case I need consoling!


----------



## Maria00

MrsMacD, what a lovely idea going to Madeira after treatment, so you'll be all relaxed.


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi ladies,

I got the call to say 4 out my seven have fertilised , soooooooo relieved! It's amazing how the numbers dwindle which is why Marco was keen for me to get more eggs. Out of the three that didn't make it one didn't survive the injection, one had a double nuclei and one did nothing    . However just so glad we have four to put into EEVA and    They all continue to develop well . Transfer is on Monday at 11.30am !

Just wanted to ask you all something, I had asked Marco about clexane at my review. He then answered in my review letter just giving me facts about it as with the Pipelle scratch. I took it as an informative letter only. Then at EC yesterday one of the nurses said 'ok and your having Clexane after ET?' I said no not that I was aware of as it hadn't been mentioned again since i brought it up . The nurse said well if it was mentioned in the review letter then yes it was intended for it to be used but it was up to me ??  

Now I'm confused and don't know whether to use it or not  . I don't fancy doing any more injections if I don't need to and I think Clexane s a stingy one  . The doctor who did my EC ( jeanette Crawford) said its normally for women who have had two or more failed implantations so she didn't think it would apply but to ask the powers that be. I'm just not sure I'll get to speak to Marco before transfer .

Does anyone have any thoughts on clexane ?? Is it really sore and is it ok with other supplements?

Thanks sorry for long winded post!!

LW x


----------



## littlewhisper

Mean't to say thanks Maria and Cupcake for your good wishes    

I posted before I was finished!  Glad to hear you both are thinking of trying again and those clinics have great reputations. I wish GCRM they would think about how it's review letters cone across. What s the point of crushing hope when it's all we've got ?  You guys stay positive, every cycle is new hope and these clinics may gave a new strategy. 

Good idea MrsMacd to book a lovely holiday in Madeira. DH and I are going to have a short hotel break for just after OTD just going to book it this weekend  

LW x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Great news Lw, yea i know the numbers dwindle quite drastically, I went from 12 eggs to 4/5 decent embryos....so similar drops. 
Did nt know you were doing EEVA...it'll be interesting to see how that goes? How many are you going to trasnfer back....or will you just wait and see and take their advice? 
Regarding the clexane...I know noting about it but I guess it can't do any harm. I'm sure you'll cope with a wee stinging while injecting. Maybe if you don't go for it and get a bfn you'll be regretting not trying it...

Must look up about gennet cupcake and see what the prices are....don't know if we can afford a 3rd cycle and maybe its throwing more money away.

Great mrs mcd to have a hol to look forward to. I so wanted a holiday after my last cycle. If we go at end of October I'm trying to plan a week hols at end of nov...not sure where would be warm at that time of year without having to fly for 10 hrs...maybe Cannaries or something.


----------



## MrsMacD

LW great news on the fertilisation. I can imagine it must be a huge relief to you. We're opting for Eeva this time too but only so we can get a better idea about my egg quality as whatever I manage to produce and survives will be going back in anyway! Sorry can't help you with the clexane. Roll on Monday!

Pippi I know what you mean about wanting a holiday last cycle which I why I was determined to have one this time. It just gives you a bit more time before having to face reality whatever the outcome.


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hi girls. 

LW congrats in ur 4 little embies ;-) hope they grow big and strong ;-))

I'm for et on wed. So scared incase our one and only doesn't survive thaw ;-/ 

Big hugs girlies xxx


----------



## joanne2001

Hi littlewhisper, 

Seen your post regarding clexane, I am actually on it and have my BFP although I cannot say if it was this that worked or was it just our time now!!  I had two failed implantations previously and a family history of blood clots and strokes, which is why I had enquired about it, it is a little stingy for a few minutes but this quickly passes, not really too bad, I have no problem giving myself injections, but for this one I get my hubby to do it, in my opinion, if they said it, I would get it, it is £4 and injection with them, but when you get your BFP, you can get your GP to give you a prescription for it, I will be on it for 13 weeks all being well

Good luck

Joanne x


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks Pippi, I'm hopefully having three put back. I guess I thought thy'd ask me to confirm if we definitely wanted to use EEvA once we knew fertilisation numbers but thy had already put them in it when thy phoned! So a bit crazy but I guess it'll be good to know how they have divided for some peace of mind.

Yeah I know what you mean about no regrets I suppose I just didn't think I needed it as Marco didn't say I did it was me that asked about it. I get a bit freaked out the longer I do injections as it seems to get sorer and more difficult. I was just so Glad to be finished but maybe I need to change my mindset ! 

Thanks twinangelsmummy , I know it's so nerve wracking jst waiting for fate to decide but lets think positive thoughts that our embies will get make it through. Loads of luck for ET  

Just got your post Joanne , yes giving it serious thought. Can I ask why you're getting your hubby to inject it?? Is it so different from doing stims? 


LW x


----------



## joanne2001

Hi Littlewhisper, I also forgot to mention when your on clexane, you need to avoid Vit K, which is actually in most pregnancy multivatims, but I bought Santogen Mum to be today which has none in it!!

I get my hubby to do it because the needle is slightly thicker and there is a bit of a knack to it as Colette the nurse showed us, he likes doing it, so I let him at it!!  

Joanne


----------



## stelpo

I'm on clexane too, I didnt really fit the criteria either, but they took my previous unexplained infertility with my ex DH into accou t as he went on to have 2 babies easily with someone else   this time it's  severe male factor....it's a wee bit stingy sometimes but I do it myself no problem. Joanne, I hadn't heard about the vit k thing and this is the third cycle I've taken it, including 13 weeks worth last bfp - bit worried now as I take wellwoman vits too- aaah, there's always something!


----------



## joanne2001

Hi stelpo, I don't know how I came across this on the Internet, but I asked my sister who was on it a number of years back for a blood clot and she said the same, to avoid vit k, as this is a blood thickner and clexane is a blood thinner so one would cancel the other out, don't worry too much, perhaps try to get the Santogen one though to be on the safe side!!

Joanne


----------



## Weebear

I need a little help...

Anyone who Marco advised to take DHEA? Do you remember if he gave you a certain time to stop taking it, like before stims, ec, or et? I've no idea. Thanks in advance xx


----------



## MrsMacD

Weebear i'm pretty sure I took it until ET but it was only at EC I thought to even ask. It was one of the nurses i asked as Marco wasn't available.


----------



## LM76

Weebear, I took dhea and you've to take it till your test date, then stop if you get a bfp!

L xx


----------



## Weebear

Thanks you two. Wasn't sure about it, that's good to know. Xx


----------



## Alli 15

Hi girls

I find it really hard to keep up! 

Littlewhisper congrats on your embies and good luck on your transfer. Don't know anything about clexane sorry.

Twinangels hope your wee embie thaws ok and gets transferred back into were it belongs! 

Hi to everyone else not naming in case I forget about someone x 

Afm not sure wether to continue with this months cycle or wait until sep cycle and have a endo scratch! My head is all over the place.  I'm currently taking metformin which makes me feel sick? Has anyone else ever took it?

Alli x


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Thanks alli I took metformin and I remember feelings bit nauseated too. How long have u been on it? X


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi everyone thanks for your posts about Clexane. It's hard because I can't get in touch with Marco until Monday, but Monday is transfer and I don't really want to be stressing about it then. So I've left a message for Marco and if he gets in touch Monday morning fine. But having read up on Clexane I'm leaning towards not using it. It's for if you have clotting issues and noones has said I do. It also says DO NOT take if you have ever had a stomach ulcer. Well I've had two,  years ago in my unhealthy twenties  . I don't want to be all worried during my 2ww about injecting when it's much more beneficial to be relaxed so might just stick with fish oil. I did read that both are blood thinners so to take less of fish oil if your on clexane.

Unless Marco is sure its ok and highly recommends it I won't take it . Phew decision made my head hurts now  

Hope you are all well, been trying to keep occupied and not have stomach flips about my embies ? Just want them snug and safe on board  

Alli can't you have it on Tuesday lie they said ? 

LW x


----------



## Weebear

What fish oil do you ate little whisper?


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi wee bear It's from natures best and comes in 1100mg capsules. It's fish body oil not liver as that's not good for TTC.

LW x


----------



## Weebear

I have ideal omega 3. 700epa 200dha and 20dpa. It's supposed to be top quality and I was told to take two per day, I'm not a fish eater. Will have a look at yours. Xx


----------



## littlewhisper

Wee bear that sounds good. Mine are high strength but only 360 mg ePA, 240 mg DHA, 700 mg omega 3 in total. Yours sound good what are they?


----------



## Weebear

Ideal Omega 3, cam get them on Amazon, can be expensive. I sometimes burp fishy, sorry, yuck!! It's a white tub.


----------



## littlewhisper

Oh I see sorry you already said but I misread it  . I know the fishy burps are horrible but it was better if I had ice cream or yogurt after it


----------



## Need1Miracle

Hi ladies,

I have only been reading for the past couple of weeks. I just wanted to share my story. After two failed ICSI, the first with 9 eggs but zero embryos, the second seven eggs but only one poor grade embryo, we now have 14 good grade embryos on our third try. I have my transfer tomorrow morning where they want to transfer one, but i vote for two i hope they will consider it. My test date will now be on my 30th birthday so i've only one birthday wish. I was at risk of OHSS where they thought they would have to cancel the treatment, but luckily i've not really had symptoms. I just want to say to ya'll, please please don't give up; each cycle is different and sometimes for the better. 

Sarah xx


----------



## 8868dee

Lw: glad ur ec went well hun xx 7 good for icsi is great hun and 4 fertilising is still great hun xx i had 7 eggs which i am using now for my fet xx gl with transfer tomorrow hun and for the rest of ur cycle/2ww hun xx you me n tam will be cycle buddies as u are only 2 days ahead of us with transfer xxx 

Tam: Oh my days tam we are transfer on same day  yay!! Cycle buddy xx tho i habe 3 embies im also worried they wont defrost hun its totally natural to feel that way xx gl to us both xx 

Need: looks like there will be a few of us 2ww cycle buddies as im in for transfer if 1 blast on wednesday xx gl gl gl tomorroe hun xx


----------



## 8868dee

Good luck with transfers today LW and need 1 xxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

good luck for ET today LW also Need1Mircle good luck too. 

Glad you made a decision about clexane LW and one that you are happy with. how did day2 and 3 look ? do they update you everyday when you are using EVA ? It'll be interesting to see how eva compares to the embryologists own criteria.

good luck for wed dee....fingers crossed.


----------



## hopeful jules

Good luck for all going for ec or et today    

Ju xxx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

good luck today girls xxxxxxx


----------



## joanne2001

Good luck to all going for EC and ET this week!!!    

Just a quick question: do GCRM only give 1 beta blood test, I think i seen on this that some people had to go for 2 or 3, my test was 1 day early with a reading of 115ish i think, they never mentioned about going for another one, they just told me to book my scan for Mon 16th September.
The only reason I am kinda worrying is that I have previously had an ectopic and hope this will not happen again - any advice on this one would be much appreciated?

Thanks
Joanne


----------



## stelpo

Joanne, they do only do one, I have wondered about that as well - I also had mine a day early and it came back at 169, but this time I did another one off my own back so I could see if it doubled in 48 hours - only because I can get bloods do e easily at work though, really was for my own peace of mind- never done it before though! I can see why you would be concerned after having a previous ectopic though - why don't you call them to check? How are you doing otherwise? I'm not so sure this is going to work out for me, I've had quite a bit of spotting over the weekend which is freaking me out, but its too early to see a heartbeat on scan...just have to wait it out I guess  

S x


----------



## joanne2001

Hi Stelpo

I did actaully email them there and the Nurse replied to say that my pregnancy figures were good and she wouldnt really its necessary but if it is for piece of mind then they can certainly do it for £45.00 - i think i just might go ahead with it, because I have to wait another 3 full weeks for my first scan!!
I am feeling a little sick now and again, nothing too bad, and tired, have only just come back to work today and ready to fall asleep!

Spotting is not neccesarily a bad thing, that can happen in the first trimester, have you contacted them about this - when is your first scan?

Joanne


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks Dee, Pippi,Jules , twinangelsmummy and Joanne, for your good luck wishes   it means a lot !

I was so petrified over the weekend that I couldn't post for fear of jinxing myself. I then just had to zone out and pray my wee embies would still be there today and think positive thoughts.

Well I can exhale a bit as all four were still going strong. David came in to talk to us and it was so interesting. He said that we had a six , seven and two eight cells three of which were high predictors!  . He said EEVA had really worked for us because surprisingly one of the eight cells was a low predictor whereas if thy had been judging they'd have picked it to go back in. So they've put back the three high but because the low predictor was an eight cell they will keep culturing it until Wednesday to see if it goes to blast in which case they would freeze it ( that would be amazing) its very unlikely though but he says biology is a funny thing so who knows.

So three on board and lying on couch with puppy beside me and a box set of The Wire to watch. DH is eing very lovely and a bit bossy !  

Hope everyone else going for EC or ET had a good day!

Dee wishing you all the best for Wednesday Hun !  

LW x


----------



## MrsMacD

LW that's fantastic news. Just goes to show every cycle is different. It would be great if you managed to get a frostie aswell!


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks MrsMacD! I know it really would be but also just so happy to have got three on board , just going to rest a nd hope they snuggle in


----------



## joanne2001

LittleWhisper - delighted for you, rest up and take it easy!!

Joanne x


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Just wanted to pop on congratulate Joanne on your BFP....WOW Amaaaaazing news!! Hope you are keeping ok  

LW - Fab news too with your wee embies. Sounds like a great result and wish you all the best for your 2ww....Happy POSITIVE thoughts coming your way! good luck!   xx

I have been on holiday for a week and had a lovely time lazing by the pool in the sun all week and stuffing my face   ....so now feeling refreshed and relaxed ...in preparation for round 2!!! Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!!

Think it feels alot more nerve wracking the next time round as you know more and feel more terrified than ever. But hey ho!!!

Hi to Pippi and Dee too, hope you are both well, Dee fingers crossed for your FET.  

GCRM are definately on a roll. 

xxxx


----------



## joanne2001

Thanks hoping and praying, yeah feeling good but nervous!!  Can't wait for first scan and then I can relax a little

Good luck for your next cycle

Joanne


----------



## Cupcake184

LW that is fantastic news!!! I'm delighted for you!! X


----------



## Pippi_elk

Great news Lw. Sounds like the extra cost of Eva was worth it...wonder how the low predictor will fare over the next few days. We had a few left that they kept going in the lab but they all bowed out...we did n't hear anything from them until the afternoon of day 5 and 6 on their status....so don't be hanging on for a call in the morning like they may have been doing.
Glad to hear you are been well taken care of.

Hope all goes well Steplo...spotting isn't necessarily a bad thing but i can understand how its so scary for you.
Roll on September Joannne...you had a nice long time off...hard to go back but nice to go back at least with a bfp.

We manage to bd last night ....dh managed to be able to keep his ankle up while doing the deed. Not the greatest bd in the world but just glad to have got one attempt!  im am ovulating today so hopefully well timed.


----------



## stelpo

LW, that's fab news -  now welcome to 2ww hell   fingers crossed they are snuggling in!
Joanne, I'm having my scan locally rather than in Glasgow, I'll maybe try and get one wee bit earlier, but I know it's way too early to see anything at the moment, just have to wait it out with crossed everything


----------



## joanne2001

Good luck stelpo, you will be grand, I'm going to get my bloods done again just for my own piece of mind, will phone my clinic in Belfast in the morning!!

I know Pippi, cannot come quick enough!!, good luck with the BD'n!!!

Joanne


----------



## Alli 15

LW that's great news, hope the 2ww flies for you and you get the result your hoping for! 

Well girls phoned gcrm today and have delayed my treatment for another month so I can get the scratch done. The Nurse was lovely and so understanding. 

Alli x


----------



## joanne2001

Hi Alli

Good to hear bout your treatment, if you feel the scratch would help, I think you are better going for it

Joanne


----------



## Maria00

A quick   to everyone!  I am trying to stay off line for a few days and relax.

littlewhisper, so glad to hear your have 3 beautiful embryos on board, hurray!   Now relax and enjoy being PUPO!  

HopingAndPraying, I really hope you have a successful cycle in the near future - looking forward to seeing your BFP!  

Pippi_elk, fingers crossed for you and GL for your hubby's ankle.


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks pippi hun xx excite and nervous for wednesday xx 

Wow lw 3 on board gl gl gl xxx yay!! For u being pupo ill be joining u soon  xxx thanks hun xx gl with getting ur embie to blast and frostie xx


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks hoping hun xx i hope my embie defrosts well tomorrow xx 

Afm; will have a call in morning to say wether my frostie has defrosted ok oh i do hope so xx also if this cycle doesnt work next cycle i will be transferring my remaining 2 embryos as i have now done set for all 4 cycles like they recommended. So if this cycle isnt to be then thats my next plan xx


----------



## 8868dee

Waiting on a phone call from gcrm with an update on my embie thats being defrosted this morning am nervous lol x 

Tam: are u waiting on a phonecall anout ur embie too hun ? X


----------



## joanne2001

oooh the excitment dee - good luck!!!

Joanne


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks Joanne, hope you get the results from your blood test to ease your mind xx

Thanks Cupcake, so glad you made a decision to try again and Gennet Has a great reputation xx

Hoping, your holiday sounds fab just what was required for you to relax and recuperate   how exciting your are going for round 2 , it's true you know more but you can prepare better too. I felt more confident this time. Hope this will be your time xx

Pippi, thanks yes I'm not expecting anything, they said they'd call on Wednesday about my last embie but I know the odds are not great as it divided well outwith the time parameters . Just putting my energy and willing into the three I have on board and praying at least one feels like staying around    
Well done on your poor DH managing to bd with a dodgy ankle. But maybe this will be the one When you least expect it, sounds like you've timed it well  

Alli, great you got booked in for the scratch, you'll feel like you've done everything you can  

Stelpo thanks hope you are feeling more positive and the spotting has stopped xx

Need1miracle, how did you get on did they transfer one or two ? Hope all went smoothly xx

Maria, good idea, go and relax and think about other things for a while . Sometimes we wish our lives away on IVF and forget to live and enjoy the things we do have xx

Dee hun, so hoping you get good news this morning    let us know xx

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks guys xx im in tomorrow at 11:30 for transfer  xx


----------



## joanne2001

Happy Days Dee - good luck

Joanne


----------



## HopingAndPraying

dee....amazing news your transfer is tomorrow.....woooo hoooooo - i hpe the 2ww is kind to you and you get a gorgeous bfp at the end.

Maria..thank you , I hope your well...

LW tell me more about the preparation...any tips? i have completely upped my vitamins this time, and going to start back the accupuncture and no booze or caffeine ..is there anything else you would reccomend?

xxxx


----------



## India_2222

Just a basic question from me as I am just exploring options at present - do GCRM have a waiting list if you want egg donation treatment?


----------



## Maria00

India, you can read about egg donation @ GCRM here:
http://www.gcrm.co.uk/treatments-and-pricing/donor-programme

HopingAndPraying, if there will be a next time for me and DH (but right now we both think we won't try again, but who knows) I'll add royal jelly, CoQ10 100 mg, Vit C 1000 mg, Vit B6... and probably something else from *AngelBumps' Fertility Protocol*.  I am also reading *Agate's guide to learning from your failed IVF cycle* coz there are some suggestions for egg quality too. What scares me the most is my Hashimoto's and the idea that my body can attach the embryos.  I am trying to learn more about steroids for it, but every doctor has a different idea about them.  Lots of baby dust  to you!

Dee, good luck for tomorrow! 

Littlewhisper, hope you and your 3 wee embryos are all snuggled up.


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Dee they are fonin me in the mornin to let me know and I'm in at 12.30 approx for transfer! Eek! I'm so frightened cos I only have one ;-( 
Im currently in the campanile so if they need me at short notice I can go. I've baby wit me and its so weird that last time I was here he was created!! Dreams really do come true girls!!

Love to u all. Sorry short post. I'm on fone xxxx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

LW congrats on ur 3 embies ;-)) hope they are snuggling in tight xxxx I have a good feeling about u!! Xx


----------



## 8868dee

Joanne: thanks hun and yes happy days  

Hoping: aww thanks hun i sure do hope so too xi really feel positive this cycle infact more than last cycle so i guess it will be harder for me to fall this time if a bfn x will find out on my 4th wedding anniversary whether is a bfn or bfp xxx 

Thanks u maria xx 

Ooh ur in just after me then tam x ooh its exciting and nervewracking xx fingers crossed ur wee embie makes the that xxx i will also be waiting for a call to see how the thaw goes xxx gl to us both tomorrow hun xx


----------



## littlewhisper

Wow, how exciting two of you in tomorrow for transfer ! Hope all goes well sending positive thoughts for transfer and will be waiting for you in the pupo zone    

Aw Twinangelsmummy thanks for saying that   it's such a delicate time, I just don't want to let myself believe anything but really appreciate your positive vibes xx  

Hoping, in terms of prep I suppose I just tried to get both my mind and body strong ( hope that doesn't sound too new agey airy fairy, I like to think I'm a down to earth person  ) I did what Maria did and read up on Agates and Angl bumps suggestions. I didn't agree with some of the quantities that Angel bump was taking but on the whole the actual supplements she was taking sounded good. I read up on which ones would suit me. My first cycle I took only one pregnancy supplement. This time I added a few but I think the most significant were liquid royal jelly ( got mine from well beeing) , CoQ10 200mg and fish oil. I also tweaked my diet which was lready healthy but added in full fat organic milk and chose only organic meat ( can be expensive but I reduced my meat intake to accommodate) organic: tomatoes, potatoes and bread as these things have the most pesticides out of all the foods. Drank loads of water 2 litres a day, went to. Yoga class and latterly a fertility yoga dvd. Also bought a hypno cd for treatment which as been great. Who knows if it'll work. I did get more eggs at EC and better fertilisation but then I did Icsi this time. I just feel I have done everything I could and now nature has to tke over. Really wish you all the best of luck ith your next cycle  

Ps I did all that for about four months pre treatment xx

Maria, yes I'm taking it really easy have taken the two weeks off so    they snuggle in xx

Lw x


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks lw we will be there tomorrow all pupo and as there are three of us we will be like the three musketeers lmao xx wow lw u have done really well just hope u get that well deserved bfp  xx


----------



## stelpo

Good luck tomorrow ladies  
Feeling a little bit more positive, things seem to have settled down a bit so fingers crossed - just can't wait to see if there is a wee hb though, driving me potty!

S x


----------



## joanne2001

Ooh stelpo, glad to hear it, when are you in for your scan?

Joanne x


----------



## stelpo

Sept 11 Joanne, though I will prob cave and have one a little earlier I think! But not yet.....

S x


----------



## littlewhisper

Dee I love it, the three musketeers   hope we all gt our BFP !    

Stelpo so glad to hear things have settled, stay positive xx

LW x


----------



## joanne2001

Stelpo, 5 days before me, here I have already been thinking about getting a scan now!!! Way too soon, so that's why I have opted for the second HCG test, getting it tomorrow, we all still have these little hurdles!!

Joanne


----------



## stelpo

To be fair, you can see so much more at 8 weeks so its worth waiting, I just have too much temptation lol, last time I got a bfp I scanned myself at 7 weeks and found twins... Nearly had a heart attack!


----------



## joanne2001

Hi stelpo, I think we would just wait then and behave ourselves!!  

Joanne


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks stelpo x glad things have settled down a bit x ooh sept 11th gl with scan hun xxx 

LW: i thought u might like the three muskateers   xx


----------



## 8868dee

Transfer day  gl with phone call about embie tam hun xx i reckon ill get a call about 9-9.30 fx its good news for us both and our transfers can go ahead as planned


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Thank u dee. U too chick. I'm wetting myself! So nervous! I just want everything to be ok. We have been through so much it wud just be perfect if we didt have to go through another fresh cycle. But sure we will see. Big huggles xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Yeah u have been thru so much i really hope that this ends in a beautiful bfp for u xx hun xx gl gl gl xx


----------



## littlewhisper

Good luck Tam and Dee, hope you get the best news this morning ! Xx


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks LW xxx will let u know as soon as i do lol x


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Thank u girls. Dee u have been through so much too. Lets hope we both get good news. Good luck ;-) xx


----------



## joanne2001

Good luck girls xxx

Stelpo - looks like we are scan buddies now, I have my scan moved forward to the 11th September, was in for my second bloods this morning, should get the call this afternoon, hopefully the figures have multiplied as planned!!

Joanne x


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks tam x i think we have all been thru quite a bit x hope your transfer went ok 

Thanks for well wishes everyone  xx 

Im now tucked up in my bed after transfer. I went to clinic for 11:15 and didnt go into thestre until twelve as the other transfer before me took longer than expected but thats ok just hope that all was ok for other person xx the transfer went really well it thawed out brilliantly it was graded as a 3AA blastocyst so im really pleased with that. the actual transfer went smoothly and i can now say i am pupo with 1 3AA blast embie . My OTD is now the 6th September and am booked in at 8:45 earliest they could do xx so a day before my anniversary  feel really positive so now the waiting till blood test begins lol x


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Wow congrats dee ;-)

I'm also pupo. My embryo was 8 cell when frozen and lost a few cells but apparently that's normal. Transfer went smoothly and quickly. So fxd! OTD is 9th sept xx


----------



## 8868dee

Yay!! Congrats hun xx glad all went smoothly x what time was your transfer done ?? Was urs a day 3 transfer ? Just wondering why ur OTD is 9th and mine is 6th x


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Yes mine was a 3 day chick. Was in for bout 12.15 but transfer didn't happen til bout 1.10 x


----------



## 8868dee

Yeah urs was prob delayed coz mine was as the person in front transfer took longer than expected x so although mine was sheduled for 11.30 i didnt have it until 5 past 12 as they had to get ready etc and i didnt get out if theatre till about 20 past 12 xx xx ah i see yeah i wondered why the diff date lol x still we are pupo now so the waiting begins x i feel kinds tired now not sure why tho ha ha x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Congrats dee and tam for being pupo.

Its really busy here right now....

Glad to hear Steplo things have settled down, let us know what your beta was Joanne...fingers crossed for nice high nos. I think they only repeat bloods if levels are low and they suspect etopic as a consequence.

Lw, hope dh is still pampering you and that your still have lots of pma. must check out the royal jelly. I just stopped taking coq 400mg as i ran out. I've been taking if for 1.5 years and has n't made any difference so think ill just not bother buying it. Its not cheap either....but its hard to stop taking something just in case it might make a difference next month. But you certainly got a better response this time...so maybe its a combination of taking care of yourself, supplements and luck.
I buy organic apples,carrots and grapes as i heard they are the most pesticide ridden veg. I read somewhere it was all root veg that you should  try buy organic....so I guess potatoes falls into that category. 
Did not know about tomoatoes or bread. I make most my own bread so must look out for organic flour. I Mostly eat ryvita...not sure if that comes as organic version! 
Oh the dilemmas and the more expensive grocery bill....


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks pippi hun xx 

LW: i think we are testing on the same day  what time are u in on the 6th xx


----------



## littlewhisper

TAM and Dee woooo hooooooooo for joining the pupo zone! So pleased that both your embies beat the thaw and are snug on board ! Chill out now and  relax  

Pippi, I know it's so hard to know what makes a difference, I was also much calmer ths time! But if I was to take any other supplements again on top of the pregnancy one I'd take royal jelly and CoQ10 definitely. You say it didn't work for you but you got great egg numbers and fertilisation so it could be that helped?  Yes I forgot about apples , carrots and grapes. I couldn't find organic grapes so ave up but appes and carrots were some of the first things I bought organic. It does cost more definitely, but I planned meals better and made a wider variety of meals depending on what veg I had so DH loved it. Also planned ahead and froze loads of home cooked organic  meals fr eating now in the 2ww to save DH having to cook after work. He did do me a roast on Sunday though   it's really helped to take the stress out of eating well just now. I did more High protein veggie meals and less meat ones to find a balance.

My other wee embie didn't quite make t to freeze  but I was expecting that. Nicole said t did divide still but just not quite good enough to freeze , I think in combination with Eeva saying it was a low predictor I have peace of mind that it wasn't one that was going to go further.  Feeling good now after a horrendous evening of abdominal pain especially on left side. Convinced myself it was either a hernia ( I coughed in the morning and got a searing pain in my ovary / groin,  or ectopic ( even though it was far too early for that) but honestly couldn't sleep so ad to take Paracetemol and I hate taking pills!

Anyway it's away this morning and part of me thinks it might have been wind  ! In combination with ovaries deflating a bit.  I feel good today and even went to the shops but rested up this afternoon. So all hopes and prayers are on my three little ones    


Dee I have the same test day as you!!!  

LW x


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Congrats to all hte PUPO ladies...wooo hoooo x hope the 3 muskateers get a lovely BFP in the coming weeks    

LW thanks for the info on vits etc...I took multi, RJ and Coq10 on my last cycle and got lots of embies but they were just slow growers   but Ive added Zita West vital DHA for fish oil and ive added a few others too .... feel like im rattling and trying to remember to take them is a killer   That is so intresting LW about the food...i have no clue about pesticides etc...and only buy organic milk...but maybe switch for those that you mentioned as thats really good to know as I eat lots of tomatoes and carrots  

It sounds like all of your hard work has paid off which is great....wishing you all the best for OTD!!

thanks again x


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks so much Hoping, I hope it doesn't come across as If I'm preaching, don't mean to at all and of course plenty of people get pregnant without eating organic food etc!   some clinics including GCRM would probably scoff but it's just that I felt so helpless and out of control last time that I wanted to feel I was doing something that at least I could feel was helping . I got cheap pill holders one for me and one for DH out of Home bargains and just filled a weeks worth of supplements at a time, they are split into days, that way you can keep track of what you've taken each day . Felt like a right old couple though !  

To my fellow muskateers ' all for one and one for all !!  I think that translates as we'd all love one and hopefully we'll all get one !  

LWx


----------



## HopingAndPraying

NOT at all LW, you are not preaching...im loving all the advice. I have heard lots about organic and lots of stuff around low GI etc and even stuff around the plastic tupperware you store things in as it all helps....im always willing to try anything it drives my hubby mad.

I need to get my hands on those pill holders as my hubby actually asked me for one...im off to home bargains tomorrow   ....my lunch breaks used to be spent in Frasers now its holland and Barrett .....the joys!!  

Hope your nice and chilled and the bubbas are cozying in. xxx


----------



## HopingAndPraying

aw jeeez didnt realise everytime I mention a brand it links it automatically .....i am not promoting these brands honestly !!   x


----------



## littlewhisper

Haha Hoping! I know I used to pass H&B and wonder to myself ' who the hell goes in there??' ........well me now


----------



## joanne2001

My levels today are 1911, so all looking good, very happy

Joanne


----------



## littlewhisper

Woweeee! That's so fantastic Joanne, really pleased for you now you ave some piece of mind. Do you feel any different?


----------



## Pippi_elk

Great news Joanne...nice high number.

Ha ha...Lw that you feel like an old couple with your pill holders. 
I take the natural health practice omega 3 and vit c. You have to take one of each in the morning and evening so its even more remembering. 

Hoping, zita west book recommends some items to be organic as there are less pesticides which she thinks might affect hormone levels. Don't know if it makes a difference but will try it for the few months before ivf. 
Sainsburys stock organic grapes...I usually only buy them when they are on offer as otherwise its £4 a punnet whereas the normal grapes are 2x £3. Asda is the nearest store to me and they have a lot less organic products. 

The royal jelly from well beeing site is £27 Lw, does a jar last long as it tells you to take quarter teaspoon ...not sure how many teaspoons are in the jar?


----------



## Pippi_elk

Oh I see all the links to the supermarkets i mentioned....strange.... Have nt see that on any other websites.


----------



## joanne2001

Hi Lw! Yes now I can try to enjoy this, I have had some cramping which has now more or less eased off, but I can feel twinges in what I think is my ovaries, which is all normal, the only thing that has stayed with me is the sore boobies, I keeping checking them every day to see if they are still sore!!  
Congrats u r now pregnant too, take it easy and keeping laughing!!

Joanne x


----------



## littlewhisper

Pippi, The well beeing lasts a long time well mine lasted almost three months and had to get another jar for the few weeks before EC so a bit of waste  I probably took just under a quarter teaspoon, was worried I'd be allergic! I took it with a gulp of fruit juice as it looks and tastes rancid! 


Joanne thanks but too scared to say that will settle for pupo just now   xx

LW xx


----------



## 8868dee

LW: glad ur pain has gine away it could well of been wind lol i get wind sometimes few days after transfer ha ha  what time u in for bloods in the 6th hun ? Xx lovely translation of the one for all hun perfect :-D 

Thanks hoping  just adding to what lw is saying nout healthy foods etc too much caffine is not good for growing embies and possible pregnancies o i always buy decaf tea from tetley i cut out coffee completly and i love coffee   i also go into H&B as my dh loves dried banana flakes and they sre hard to get from supermarkets he likes them on his granola with natural yogurt in morning


----------



## 8868dee

Great news joanne thats high number how many did u have transferred ? 

Pippi: what is royal jelly hun ? Is it only for royals ha ha  only joking lol x


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Girls can I ask a question. We paid for  storage a couple of months ago or a year but obviously have used that embryo. Are we entitled to any of that money back?


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

*for a year


----------



## littlewhisper

Dee sorry to butt in as it was a question to Pippi  but royal jelly is what the queen bee eats in a colony of bees  she lives longer and is more fertile. Think it's a by product  of the honey making process but Pippi might know more xx

Not sure TAM about money back doubt it with GCRM!   but hope so for you xx


----------



## littlewhisper

Actually don't google it or you'll never try it   it's disgusting the description.


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Thanks LW. it wud just help with the boat over and stuff if we did but not banking on it! Don't care really but if u don't ask u don't get!! I emailed them anyway. Prob sound like a scrounge but we have given them a fortune! X


----------



## joanne2001

Dee, we had two transferred back, first beta was last Wednesday and I just got an extra one today for my own piece of mind!!

Good luck to all, can't wait to see all the BFP's

Joanne x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Yea royal jelly is what princess Kate had for desert !!! Lol

I know noting more about it than what Lw said above...heard its good for fertility and hormone levels but then found a site where it said its not proven in fertility (they say the same for coq) but i figure it can't do any harm. 
Thats good lw that it lasts 3 months...so quite good value. I'll get over the ugh taste hopefully.

Good luck twin anglemummy asking for a refund...worth a shot.

Joanne...here is a link to a table with hcg levels at diff days of pregnancies ...think you are looking good
http://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ltttc-journals/1715907-bf-does-donor-egg-ivf-211.html


----------



## 8868dee

Ah right i see thanks LW and pippi x just wondering as i saw u mentioned it xx ues kates favourite dessert ha ha lmao xx 

Tam: ooh im not sure hun but gladu emailed as u never know  x hope u get at least some back xx


----------



## littlewhisper

Haha Pippi that made me laugh  The joke was wasted on my DH though he just gave me a ' that's really cheesy ' look - well it made  us laugh  don't hold me to the three months it was almost that anyway it did last long. You don't taste it if you have it with fruit juice ( nothing hot though mind ! Or it loses it's effect)


----------



## joanne2001

Thanks Pippi, u must have to join up to look at this though!!

Joanne


----------



## Pippi_elk

Glad the crappy joke made you laugh....although can understand why your dh not amused !

Joanne..
Try here...that must be where the original came from...its the link i got when i tried to save the image/table. There is a 2nd table for twins too if you're interested !!!...actually all you need to do is hit next to see the other tables.
http://s1364.photobucket.com/user/ksluice/media/single_zpscd943803.jpg.html


----------



## EmmaC1808

Hi ladies, I am just starting a cycle of IVF at GCRM. I am on a short flare protocol. I was on norethisterone until AF at the beginning of the week, and had my prostap injection yesterday. Start stimming with Gonal f tomorrow. I also has a scratch two weeks ago. 

This is my second IVF, the first was in Nov last year with IVF Scotland, and was a BFP which sadly ended in MMC at 8 weeks. As it was my third MC we went off to do a load of MC testing, and so this is us back for round 2, but this time with a whole load of immune treatment as well...

I am on a short flare protocol as my AMH is pretty low, and i didn't stimulate that well on the long protocol last time.

All fine so far, although a bit tired and grumpy with the prostap. Or maybe I'm just tired and grumpy lol....

Anyway, good luck and baby dust to everyone. Look forward to getting to know you! xx


----------



## Weebear

Hi Emma c.mim not gcrm but have had a couple of things done there in the run up to an NHs cycle. What tests did you have re mc? What immunes are they giving you? I had the scratch there with marco last Wednesday and my prostap Friday. I'm a long protocol though so you'll be we'll ahead of me. Xx


----------



## Weebear

Can I also ask, those who have got gcrm bfp, have they given you continued cyclogest support in forst 12 weeks?


----------



## littlewhisper

Welcome Emma!  All the very best of luck with your cycle, that's interesting you can get immune support alongside GCRM.

Hi Wee Bear think you've been on here before   yes I wondered the same thing although it's crinone gel that GCRM use I think unless they change it for individuals.  I'm a bit worried about taking enough because some people tke it two or three times a day ??


Hi to everyone else LW x


----------



## 8868dee

Hi emma  x there are a few of us cycling at the moment.im on my 2WW had transfer yesterdsy .  What tests did u have re miscarriages as i had some mc tests doe due to having 2 ivf mc and an ectopic. I was teted for chromosome problems and thrombophelias via nhs but all was normal. Dont think those were immune tests tho x  gl woth ur cycle hun xx 

Weebear: when i had my fresh cycle with gcrm i was told to stop the crinone gel the day before OTD and that was it hope this helps x i guess it depends on ur circumstances whether or not u have to continue taking it once u have s bfp.


----------



## MrsMacD

Hi Emma. I'm about the same point as you. Get my prostap tomorrow. I have very low amh and am a poor responder too. Will be good to have someone on here at the same stage. Good luck!


----------



## princess30

Hello ladies 

Hope your all well and don't mind me crashing your thread..I am also at gcrm cycling again,  this will be my 7th cycle.
I have a daughter 20mths old from natural FET @ GCRM.

I hope n pray all you lovely ladies get your bfp..I went through a roller coaster ride to finally have my little miracle.  

Wee Bear you can get crinone, cyclogest or gestone at gcrm after ET. 
You just have to let them know what type of progesterone support you want before EC so it can be ordered from alcura.

Babydust all round....x
Princess

Emma:- Are you doing pred, clex, gestone  this cycle?


----------



## 8868dee

Mrsmacd: goodluck with prostap tomorrow hun and gl with ur cycle xxx

Welcome princess  its good to hear u have a daughter from natural fet at gcrm i am on my 2WW with my 3rd nat fet and it give me hope knowing that is does happen xx gl with ur cycle hun x are u doing nat fet again ??


----------



## MrsMacD

Thanks Dee. Hope the 2ww passes quickly for you


----------



## princess30

868dee - no I am doing full fresh cycle..  never thought I'd be putting my body through this again.
Natural FET was my one and only frozen tx all the rest fresh..couldn't believe it worked I had no meds at all except shot of pregynl after et. My lil girl was a snowbaby they wanted to discard but we begged David/Nicole & Chris to culture my last 2 embies to day 6 and they both came on. Both frozen but only one survived the thaw my wee girl 
Ive every faith it'll work fir you...fjngers n toes crossed. 

I think  gcrm fet sucess rates are actually better than fresh transfer rate.
I am on day 2 norethisterone had the scratch done on Tues..x


----------



## princess30

Sorry for any typo's I am on mobile


----------



## 8868dee

Mrsmacd: thanks hun i hope so too x 

Princess: wow really just shows that ur instinct was right glad they helped bring them on as now u have ur beautiful little girl x goodluck with ur cycle hun xxx


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi Princess,

On late Here, That's  been really interesting reading your story and congratulations on your wee one. The only thing is now I'm worried as I let them discard my last 8 cell embie even though they said it was continuing to divide they sad it wasn't quite good enough to freeze  . I didn't know I had a choice but here's hoping EEVA was right in calling it a low predictor.

The other thing is I didn't know you could ask for which ever progesterone you want, I thought it had to be crinone but no one on the other thread I 'm on is on it and now I'm wondering what the difference between them  is?

Good luck with your cycle! Hope you get a sibling for your wee one xx

Good luck with your Prostap tomorrow MrsMacD xx


----------



## Maria00

Emma, welcome and good luck!  I saw you are having immune support from Dr G in London? Can I ask you who he is? I have Hashimoto’s and since Dr Marco was not keen on doing anything for it   I went to see Dr Conway in London. Alas, Dr Marco does not agree with his ideas… what did he think of Dr G?

Littlewhisper, so sorry your wee embie didn't make it to freezing. About progesterone support, when I asked they told me I could only get Crinone gel from them.  

Hello to everyone else, good luck to all the ladies that are cycling right now!


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Girls I had crinone with my fresh cycle up until OTD and now with fet cycle have cyclogest up until 11 weeks pregnant if all works out. Maybe it depends if ur doing fresh or fet and if ur doing unmed or med fet and what protocol ur doing if fresh?
I done short protocol when I had crinone x


----------



## princess30

Hi LW,
On my fresh last 2cycles before my little girl I did prednisone few weeks before Ec upto 9wks if pg obviously in my 
Fresh cycles I did not get pg, I also used clexane last 2fresh and FET up to 38wks pg I will be using clex again and I had gestone intramuscular injections for progesterone support as dct beer recommends in my body is my not baby friendly..I had problems getting embies to bex down.

Marco can be stubborn but if your persistent with your information and have it in black n white he will listen, I sometimes felt like my opinion didn't matter..however I did not give up.

At the time I was cycling Scott Nelson was there via Glasgow University sponsorship with GCRM that man is a minefield of information,  unfortunately he is bk at GCRUM but off just now as he had a bad accident. 

GCRM do immune treat inline with IVF or ICSI cycle my bf has her little boy doing immunes with doctor gorgy & ICSI with GCRM. tGCRM possibly only stock crinone on site as its the main progesterone support used however they can prescribe any progesterone support either directly with alcura or via private script.


----------



## princess30

I meant to say my first fresh cycle at Nuffield I got pg but miscarried at 13wks I only used crinone on 2ww.

Sorry I haven't really introduced myself to all you lovelies..im just popping on when I get a sec..se ding you all positive vibed


----------



## 8868dee

Hey all x 

Tam : hows things ? Yeah i reckon it depends ehat protocol u do coz i did nat fet and i dont have crinone as marco said i dont need it xxx  

Princess: so sorry for ur loss hun x mc are just the worst arent they xxx


----------



## princess30

I just typed a BIG LONG POST AND IT LOST IT!!!....Arrgghhh


----------



## littlewhisper

Oh no Princess press 'back ' a couple of times and see if it's there, we've all done it though


----------



## princess30

Dee:- I think your right different protocols definatley have differetent needs..my nat fet I used no meds except 1 shot pregnyl after ET..as this resulted in my dd  sending you lots of    hopefully you'll have a lovely 

ladies on 2ww:- Its thee longest wait ever..its the rollercoaster ride of emotions of analysing everything..wishing you all ever sucess and lots of positive vibes   

I am logged on here all the time but I am not actually online..it was makes it easier to log in as I never get a minute.

I wasnt going to post at all as I relied so heavily on FF on previous cycles..it was my life line, although at times I found it really hard as lots of my cycle buddies would be pg and I would be failed failed tx after failed tx.._ didnt post until I was 23wks pg with dd last time as I was so sure I was going to m/c._
tx is physically emotionally & Financially draining..this I know it also puts a huge strain on relationships not just oh but your friends & family too especially when babies are being born or friends are getting pg.

I used Isobel @ GCRM for counselling and she was fab dh & I really opened up..I will be using Isobel again this cycle as I recently lost my daddy..suddenenly & unexpectadley as he was not ill, so I am finding things really difficult..highly recommend Isobel.

You know you can have your body in super peak condition take all the supplements and have immune treatment and it still not work..no matter how advanced tx gets I feel its a game of chance in tx cycles..I mean dh & I where so blinded by gtg pg 1st time round..we where young 32 & 33 healthy & we got pg..so stupidly we just presumed 1st tx was sucess yes we had m/c that wasnt meant to be..but it's just work next time..NOOOOO Nope 5 fresh cycles, FET & 2 Op's for dh..and £34k later we have lil chicken 

This tx is our last we have 1straw of dh sperm and so far we have spend another £6800 this cycle..its the beginning of the end..no matter what the outcome..and I am a bit of an emotionally wreck thinking I'll be closing this chapter of my lfe behind very soon..

A spnd of £42k and it would matter if I was skint forever..if you get your dream you'll never have a day of thinking of the £££..

GOODLUCK lovelies


----------



## princess30

I lost that big post so re-posted but it will have typo's as everytime I spell check from Ipad it crashes..arrghhh
SORRY


----------



## 8868dee

Princess: thank you hub i so hope so too x i had ni meds apart from ovitrelle injection quarter dose ten mins after transfer.  Wow u have spent lots on tx but like u said its so worth it when u hsve ur take home baby xx


----------



## 8868dee

Im 2dp5dt and i try not to symptom spot but i have this aching dull pain in my right side around where my ovary is. I had natural fet so im thinking its from the hcg ovitrelle injection i had at et x i didnt have this ladt cycle but i do vaguely remeber having it on one of my cycles tho not sure which one lol xx  

So im in bed resting x


----------



## princess30

As this is my last heave ho at it..thinking of acupuncture again did it last fresh n frozen infact ive 5 unused sessions sinfe dd I paid upfront! 

Don't think she'll let me use them will she?? Nearly 22mths ago..eeekkk was last time..its Eleanor Davies any of you girls using accu just now? 
If so with ED?


----------



## LilyFlower..

Princess good luck with this cycle!  Thanks for posting that you have been so successful after doing so many treatments.  Can I ask, as I've been told after 5 fresh ICSI/IVF cycles my eggs are of not good quality and DE is maybe an idea, why your previous cycles were never successful?

thanks!


----------



## princess30

Hi lily, embies where not bedding down so I used prednisone clexane to aid implantation plus gestone injections for progesterone support all my fresh cycles except my 1st where unsuccessful. 

However switching to flare protocol even though I have good amh yield and regular cycles..byt doing this protocol enabled us much better quality embies we got to blast..hence why I had dd via fet from compacting blast they wanted to bin!!!
I think my body loved the fact I was medication FREE on fet cycle no meds at all except 1/2 shot pregnyl after ET.

This cycle im on flare with norethisterone,  prostap,  gonal f pred clex abd gestone after ET.
Im also doing eeva and assisted hatching if required. 

Hope this helps I also continued clexane to 38wks pg

P x


----------



## LilyFlower..

Thanks Princess for the info.  When I transferred to the GCRM it was my 4th cycle and I was 37 and it was the flare protocol.  We have two day three embies transferred back and it was a chemical pregnancy and that was with clexane and prednisolone.  We let the remaining embie go to blast and it was frozen.  We tried again with a natural cycle, again with clexane and prednisolone and again a chemical.

Our fifth fresh cycle we just finished.  Same protocol but the embryos were not of good quality.  They tried for all 5 embies to go to blast but they were too slow.  We did get to ET though but a BFN.  So that was me at age 38.  You are probably right, at age 37 the eggs just go downhill.


----------



## stelpo

Just to throw my tuppence worth in, it isn't always bad news after 38 - I didn't start cycling until I was nearly 42 for a variety of reasons, and though I've done 5 cycles, no 3 was a bfp with twins (at age 42) sadly both of which we lost, the last at 21 weeks, and no 5 was a bfp at age 43. - again twins, one of which hasn't made it, the other we have just seen a hb at 6 weeks. I know this is still very early, but I want to show it can work....all along, whilst being told repeatedly what crap odds there are at my ancient age, 2 different embryologists have also repeatedly told me what great embryos we manage to produce, every cycle we have had three top grade day three embryos to transfer back.
I know what you say is generally right, egg quality does go down, but please don't think all is lost, there is hope after 40....

S x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Great news Steploe ....you've seen a hb! Wow. 
How could they tell you lost a twin...Could they see a sac ? Was it from a 2nd embryo or did one split ..or could they tell ? 

Yea think quality does deteriorate after 40 but that does n't mean one will never get a bfp....guess it also depends on the individual, their genetics and how well they look after themselves.


----------



## joanne2001

Stelpo
Your very naughty, have you had an early scan??

Joanne


----------



## princess30

Definitely lily & stelpo its not always the case..as I said in earlier post I think its a game of chance..no matter how good a quality the embryo is or how well prepared your body is..

Stelpo Goodluck in the rest of pregnancy huni   x

I think my last tx natural fet dh & I had written the cycle off straight away with no hope,  so we didn't have heartache. .I had my lil puppy to love Dexter my little cocker..we bought him so we had our bubba to love he was only 9mths old when I got pg..he really really helped us be calm & realistic that we may never hav a  baby but we had our lil boy to love..


----------



## stelpo

Ooh Joanne, caught  actually, I haven't really been naughty, I started bleeding the other night and was pretty convinced I was miscarrying, which was why I had an early scan the next day. Turns out there were 2 separate sacs, one of which we think is empty, the other had a tiny fetal pole and hb - so the bleeding ( which I'm still getting on and off) is probably from the apparently empty sac. Whilst I am very cautiously over the moon to see one hb, I know it's still sooooo early, and this is almost a direct rerun from what happened last year so it makes me very nervous   last year we had 2 hb at 7.5 weeks, only one at 8 weeks.....could still go either way.
Fingers crossed!

S x


----------



## TBM

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me adding in, I always follow the GCRM thread with interest having attended there myself. I remember how devastated I was when starting out on the ivf journey at age 38 and the doctor I initially seen before going to GCRM told me I was basically wasting my time and there wasn't much hope for my old eggs. I am so thankful I was strong enough to get past this and go for treatment because after three treatments (one ivf and two icsi) I had one child at age 39 and the other at age 40. It may be harder as we get older but not impossible. Good luck and best wishes to everyone.


----------



## stelpo

TBM, how nice to hear from you - I think we cycled together last summer? So pleased everything worked out for you xx


----------



## TBM

Yes we did Stelpo and I am so delighted for you, I am keeping everything crossed your little heartbeat grows stronger every day xx


----------



## 8868dee

Tbm hi hun xx how are u xx ?? Xx


----------



## TBM

Hi Dee, I am good thanks and as always humbled by the journeys so many women on here have had to go through. I know I am incredibly lucky and not a single day goes past that I am not thankful for that. How is your 2ww going?


----------



## littlewhisper

Please Don't forget some of Us are over 37 and we feel quite positive and  hopeful ,  don't need to hear about egg quality as we have it coming from all sides  

Stelpo so glad to hear about your scan that's so amazing you saw a heart beat , all the best to you  

Inspiring story TBM thanks for posting! Cheered  me up !   Xx

Hi to everyone else xx

Been out for the eve for dinner as I had cabin fever, off to watch more of the Wire xx


----------



## princess30

Apologies if I've offended anyone by saying quality & quantity deplete..as other ladies have stated as they too have there bub at the end, so don't give up hope it can happen..I was just making sure all bases where covered in my response to lilly.

I would never initially upset anyone..if I have I am extremely sorry   I dd not mean too.


----------



## hopeful jules

Hi to everyone

Hope everyone is doing okay. Stelpo thats great you've seen a heartbeat, i've got my scan on friday 13th in glasgow and I feel like its dragging in. Desperate to have a sneaky scan before but trying to resist. 

Ju xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Tbm: yeah my 2ww is going ok  thanks hun just trying not to symptom watch but its hard not to analyse things  im 3dp5dt today and i test on friday 6th so fx this is our time hun x glad all is well with u hun xx 

Jules: yay!! For ur bfp hun so happy for u congrats xxx goodluck for ur scan on the 13th hun xx 

AFM: im 3dp5dt today  yay!! Had some dull ache pains yesterday afternoon and last night that kept switcjing from my left to my right side of my tummy but its gone now. Just trying not to analyse it all lol x apart from that im all good  have s nice weekend all


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Dee how u doing chick? X


----------



## Weebear

Princess30, email her and ask if she still has a record of it. She's very good at keeping track. It is a while ago but she might offer something.x


----------



## Weebear

I have taken offence this week, not on this thread, in real life. Was told as I'm only 34 I have time... This is highly offensive as it assumes ill just happen for me. Was told a friend of a friend is pregnant and is six years my senior, conceived naturally before any treatment started. I started at 31 and have never had a sniff at a bfp. So even though some things may be in my favour, the longer I go with nothing to show the less likely it is.  I don't ink I'll be speaking to that friend again, I have no hard feelings or anything like it towards her other pal, but she doesn't get it, never has, and quite frankly never will.


----------



## stelpo

So understand that wee bear, I've lost count of the times I've been told of people who were doing IVF then conceived naturally! So tempting to reply "so that'll improve DH's non existent sperm count then?" Was gleefully told this week that "i conceived one month after stopping breast feeding..." this from someone who knows I lost an IVF baby at 21 weeks earlier this year! Words fail me.

Chin up.

S x


----------



## littlewhisper

Princess no offence taken Hun   just wanted the conversation to stay positive for us all as hope is all we've got and the hard facts are always looming in the background to drag us down .  But your story is also inspiring as you didn't give up and you have a wee one which is fantastic!  . Hope you get lucky with this cycle too. Xx

Wee bear these comments will always be there I'm sure they'll be as bad if we get lucky but by that point I won't care   Stelpo I've had that one, how someone that Knew someone that was due for IVF but the doctor was off and  they were told to go home ad just try and hey presto! Sounds a bit dubious to me  

aFM I got a horrible pain in one leg last night and convinced myself I had a thrombosis from all this lying about - slept with my leg raised! this process turns us into crazy people    think it was just a muscular thing  

Dee I'm the same trying not o symptom watch but getting the odd twitch , ache etc but nothing spectacular


----------



## stelpo

Try and resist Jules, I wouldnt have had an early scan, just that with all the bleeding I was convinced I was miscarrying   Sometimes I think all this waiting around is harder than the original 2ww - and I never thought I would ever say that!

I hope nobody minds discussing bfp here, I am very aware this is a clinic thread, if anyone is offended, please let me know....sometimes I think hearing of successful outcomes can be a positive influence?

Love to all

S x


----------



## 8868dee

Tam: hi hun  im doing ok we are 3dp5dt had pain in my tummy yesterday n last night first on my left side then on my right side. More of a dull ache really snd i promised myself i wouldnt symptom spot but when i had the pain / dull ache it was hard not to x how u doing ? 

Weebear: sorry u had people tell u that this week hun xx people can be so insensitive 
LW: hope ur leg is ok x aww i no i keep getting dull aches tho its gone for now  im really trying not to symptom spot but the 2WW gets the better of me at the moment tho im deffo not testing early  x 

Stelpo: im with u there hun the waiting fir the scans is harder than the 2WW and of course dont mind u posting about scans ad pregnancy talk xx u have been thru s lot snd we are all happy for u xx lets hope we have a few more bfps in coming weeks / months


----------



## littlewhisper

Stelpo I replied but not sure where my post went. We love hearing the pregnancy especially with the GCRM thread this stuff it keeps us going , love it!!


----------



## Pippi_elk

Yea Steplo, echo what  Lw and dee said...its nice to be reminded that they are bfps from gcrm as often its the people who get the bfns that are here and we forget about all the bfp people...

Weebear...yea some people are so insensitive. Just take consolation that after all this we'll have a lot more empathy for people going through a tough time. I'd hate to be so unaware of other people that I'd say such things...

Lw Did n't someone else say on this thread that they get a sore leg ? Did they get a bfp? Just another symptom for you to spot ;-) 
Th omega 3 is supposed to be a blood thinner so I'm sure you're fine. 
Dh is also worried about dvt as he is really lying about with his ankle. He's even getting chesty...the hospital told him to sit up straight more as the lungs was nt able to clear everything when you spend all time lying down....The thigns you take for granted when you are leading a normal life. He's on Asprin for the 6 weeks after surgery.

Had a vivid dream that i was pregnant last night...oh the things we put ourselves through. It was great feeling as i was breathing a sight of relief we did not have to do another ivf !!
I got zita wests book form the library and read a bit of if every night before i get to bed as otherwise it'll be time to leave it back and I won't be finished with it. Probably not a good idea to read it before sleep as then i have pregnancy on the brain...not that I'm not thinking of it a lot but probably should switch to some fiction for bed time reading.


----------



## littlewhisper

Pippi, I'd love o think it was a symptom and yes I heard some one else say the had a sore leg think it was LM but it was more a pain going from groin right down the leg if I remember. 

Your poor DH, he must be so fed up with lying about. From what you say you're normally both quite active and I know how I feel just having had a week of lying about! DH and I took the dog for his long walk today ( first ime I've done that this week) and just took it really slowly. We realised how fast we normally both walk and thats why the dog always trots !   also stairs I always run up them two at a time normally!

The pregnancy dreams sounds promising, it would be soooo amazing if you didn't have to do another cycle !!    have you ever had a pregnancy dream before? I haven't , but have dreamt a few times I had a baby ( years ago) but it was always really tiny and fitted in a matchbox  and I'd do something crap like forget about it !   . Quite embarrassing to admit that but by now you all know I'm a bit mad   think the Freudian analysis of that was that I wasn't ready at the time   Wish I had been, might not be in this mess now


----------



## Cupcake184

Hi girls, hope your all well? LW when is test date? X


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi Cupcake!  My OTD is Friday 6th  which seems earlier than expected as I'll only be 11 dpt?? However not complaining as long as they give me an accurate result  .


----------



## stelpo

Pippi, that's weird - during 2ww I had a really vivid dream that I had triplets! You know the kind when you wake up and think that it actually happened? Freaky! Here's hoping its a sign for you  

S x


----------



## Cupcake184

LW that's not long to go I'm excited for you, I'll stay in this thread until Friday for your result then ill be bidding you ladies farewell x


----------



## littlewhisper

Aw that's lovely Cupcake thanks! Xx


----------



## 8868dee

Pippi: i had a dream the other night that i was doing a pregnancy test and there was a line in the control bit but i couldnt see if ghere was a line in the test bit coz that part if my dream is fuzzy then i woke up really weird lol x 

LW: ur result will be accurate hun as dont forget ur rmbie was a 3 day embie which makes 24dpo or dp egg collection  xx


----------



## littlewhisper

Dee thanks so is it taken from EC I always get mixed up, then I'll be 14dpo , think that's what you mean't to write. So you're right that should be ok   Xx


----------



## 8868dee

LW: yes hun my silly phone lol x egg collection is seen as ovulation and usually u test 14 days past ovulation . So ur egg collection was 23/8 and otd is 6/9 which is 14 days or 14dpo (11dp3dt) hope that makes sense xx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Having a negative day ;-( I don't think this has worked. ;-( I don't believe that we would get another baby this easily. I have no symptoms at all and I'm 4 days post 3day et. No pains, no nausea nothing! I haven't been feeling anxious at all until today and I don't know where it's came from. I'm so lucky to have my little boy so y am I starting to get so anxious!!

Sorry girls for negative post ;-// x


----------



## littlewhisper

Aw TAM you're allowed to have those feelings , we are all having them but we have to ride them out. None of us know the outcome at this stage and your only at 7dpo so really implantation hasn't taken place yet, your body doesn't know if it's pregnant . Hang in there Hun , I know it's hard but I feel there's no point in reading into symptoms in a positive or negative way . One of the girls on the August/ sept thread has just tested positive two days before her OTD but she was just saying the day before that she had no symptoms!

Stay positive and you may just get the surprise of your life


----------



## 8868dee

Tam: its only natural to have those feelings hun x i dont have any symptoms either hun x i had a pain the other day but nothing now x of course u know that symptoms mean nothing i had few to no symptoms on my last cycle snd that was bfp so u really cant tell xx i really hope that u get that beautiful bfp on friday hun xx take care cxx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Thank u girls. My head is fried! Treatment as we all know too well is so hard and I found the fet ok in comparison to fresh cycle that I just any believe we wud get our next baby that easy. I've still to next Monday to go and I've just realised gcrm haven't have me enough peasaries to last me til then! Gonna have to fone them tomo! Or does anyone know can u get them off the go? Cyclogest peasaries? X


----------



## 8868dee

Do u have to take them past test day then tam ? Xx i know thos journey is hard but the fet is easier on our bodies just not our minds xxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hopefully the preg dreams we've all had are good omens.

Lw, lol at the matchbox dream. A dream physchologist would have a field day with us... Dont know if i have had many pregnancy dreams before...i only remember the really wierd dreams. I once dreamt that I was breastfeeding my cat (would never share that in real life as I'm sure people would either think I'm messed up in the head or just feel sorry for me !!!)...i told dh about that dream and he would prefer i had nt ! 

Its hard thought stelpo when it feels so real at the time...a dream about triplets...you must have been tired when you woke up!

Yea Lw this is the most inactive i have ever been....but don't want to be out too much leaving dh at home alone as its bad enought he's here so much on his own during the week.
We have an elderly neighbour with Parkinson's ...they are always so appreciative when we visit....really must make more of an effort as i see how important visitors are when you are pretty much housebound.
Glad you are still getting out and about for walks etc....its so nice to walk in a park or forest. we are near a lake which is nice for a walk but i still miss walking in a forest. Your dog must be wondering whats going on now that the pace has slowed down. 


Tam, its way too early to be thinking you are out. When I had my natural bfp i had no symptoms....and of course i was nt really looking for symptoms. All the injections and crinone messes everything up so much that you really can't rule anything in or out.

I was at church this morning and they got everyone under 50 to stand up...for once i felt young !!! Its all relative this age thing...just don't feel young in ivf clinics !


----------



## 8868dee

Pippi: being in the ivf clinic makes me feel nervous like people are wondering what is wrong with us or if we have started tx yet lol x but i think the same when i see others in the waiting room x and 43 isnt old hun life begins at 40 or so im told


----------



## littlewhisper

Pippi  haahahaha!   now thats one dream I might not have shared, but so glad you did, it really made me laugh out loud and then I told DH and he laughed but then looked a bit upset     

Dee know what you mean about the waiting room and the laugh is we're all in the same boat but it just feels weird when you see people in person, you don't feel like you can say hello   Also meant to answer you on the other thread about cm ( sorry everyone tmi) I had the same as you but only today. Had some light cramps I THINK??, I never know about cramps because I'm not a really crampy person and if I get tem at AF they ave to be strong before I notice them, so not sure if I imagined them.

AFM well so much for taking it easy in the 2ww. We went to DH's mum and dad's to paint their new summerhouse  ( we promised ages ago and they'd bought the paint in) I just couldn't cancel as it would have been out of character as i love DIY and DH is a pants liar ( lucky for me  ) so there was me up a ladder painting away. Can't tell my sister or my best friend or they'll crack up so only you lot know ! I took it easy and DH did all the reaching bits. I did the window frames as I have a steady hand.

Trying to keep my head empty and not think too much. Off to bed to do my crinone soon, does it matter if you Vary the time you take it by an hour? Was later to bed yesterday.

Wot about that wannabe rock star on the X factor, I cringed so much I was practically under the sofa !!


----------



## 8868dee

Pippi: i have 2 cats one 6 years old female dark torti called smudge and a white n grey/brown tabby called bella whos 18 months and now ill never be able to feed them sgsin without thinking of u breast feeding them lmao xx i wpuldnt share it either otherwise u might end up in a padded room with white coat on that huggs u ha ha lamo xxx only joking  xxx  

LW : yeah im so with u on that x i also think when im in the waiting room oh i wonder if thats someone from the ff forum  but never ask as knowing my luck id say are u from ff forum snd theyd be like what no sorry then i would just die of embarrassment lol x . Glad u didnt too the reaching parts but u do need to go careful xx


----------



## 8868dee

Omg i just slipped down the stairs in my house i was holding onto the rail so didnt actually fall over or snything my foot just slipped off the edge of a few steps now im like worrying i hve ruined my chance


----------



## littlewhisper

Dee hun, try Not to worry, if you didn't fall or didn't fall hard then I wouldn't worry it'll just have been a bit of a rumble and you probably got more of a fright than anything else. Think of beyonce she was still doing her stage shows when she was pregnant as she idn't know at first. Full on bumping and grinding !  I'm sure you'll be just fine, remember you're embie is in the equivalent to a sticky jam sandwich.


----------



## 8868dee

I hope so hun x thanks u make me feel better  x


----------



## HopingAndPraying

haaa love your comparison LW....i went to see Beyonce in concert when she was preggo and she was slithering about the floor and doing crazy dance routines ...hats off to her  

hope both you lovely ladies are holding out ok

it goes without saying I am rooooooooooooooting for you!! 

all the best xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Hoping i love her comparison too  how Are u hun ?


----------



## MinneMouse

Ha ha ! Funnily enough I fell up the stairs when I was PUPO. Skinned knees and all. I mentioned to the GP as I was there anyway and a bit stressed by everything and he said not to worry. I think he knew the look of someone on the 2ww for the 3rd time ! Anyway, they did hang on and still like to hang on to Mummy lots.


So try not to worry. But I know excactly how you must have felt.


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks for that minnie mouse hun that puts my mind at ease x


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks Hoping and praying! Think I'm Just trying not to ave a wobbly about it not working ths time , keeping that thought out my head as much as possible but it is persistent !  

Dee hope you're feeling better , we're on the home run now just need to keep the witch away  

Minnemouse nice to know your out there, you're our mascot remember!  

TAM hope you're feeling more positive. The first week is easy it' s these days that test us


----------



## Pippi_elk

I'm sure you'll be fine dee....sounds like you just lost your footing and it'll have had no effect on the embie.

Keep up the PMA LW althought i know how hard it is the closer you get to otd. 
Lots of painting to do at my house but unlike you I'd don't love doing it at all.

Dee or Lw, are you going to do a hpt before hand ? When I go next time i might...maybe makes the day waiting for the phone call easier. But then you don't want to be heading off into work in a state either...

Good luck too for you next week Tam.

Glad i gave a few of you a laught with the breastfeeding cat dream..her name is muffin and Dee shes also a tortie shell female. The vet said female tortie shells are notorious for being difficult and unfriendly but shes the complete opposite. Glad we did not know that when we picked her as otherwise we'd have avoided her.


----------



## 8868dee

LW : i no hun home stretch x am so worrried tho as my af is due dsy before testing dont think i could face going for bloods if my af came xx . I do however feel optimistic and hopeful that this will work x 

Pippi: yeah i just lost my footing still scared me of hurting my embie xx i dont know if im going to test early i dont usually test early but i dont want af to come before test day and me not be prepared for it so at the moment im undecided x


----------



## littlewhisper

Pippi not sure if I'll test all I can think about is keeping AF from turning up. If I'm ok by Friday morning then I might test as I've never done a pregnancy test before. I would love to get the chance. I'd rather not wait all day for a call from GCRM.  

We booked a weekend away next weekend to Mull so looking forward to that but just praying it's going to be a happy trip


----------



## 8868dee

That sounds nice lw to get away xx dh's mum n dad r coming up to stay with us saturday till wednesday which will be nice x


----------



## stelpo

Breast feeding cats? Do they not have very sharp teeth??


----------



## 8868dee

Ooh stelpo ouchies lmao xx 

Hows everyone doing ? 

LW : how u doing hun ?


----------



## littlewhisper

Morning

I'm ok Dee, how're you. You're awake early!


----------



## 8868dee

Yeah my hubby gets up at 6 for work so i get up take my pup for toilet then feed her make me n hubby a cup tea  im good today thanks xx 3 days to go eeek x


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

hi girlies...still no symptoms :-(( 6 days post 3dt :-( frustrated!! is it still too early? im gonna look back and se if i can figure out when i had symptoms last time...


----------



## Maria00

littlewhisper and dee, not long till your OTD!   Hope you are both ok.

Twinangelsmummy83, it's still early, don't worry. 

Hello to everyone else.


----------



## 8868dee

Tam: some people dont get any symptoms and my symptoms could be af on its way i just dont know gl gl gl testing xx 

Maria: am fine hun thanks xx how are u ? Xx


----------



## EmmaC1808

Hi girls. Sounds like everyone doing well!   Sorry not been on for a wee while, have been mad busy at work etc. Where does the time go.. 

Weebear / Dee / Maria - i think you all asked about the tests etc I had done for MC and the immune treatment. Sorry in advance - this might get a bit long! I'll try to keep it as short as poss to avoid any of you nodding off..  

So - after my second MC i managed to convince the EPU to refer me to the recurrent miscarriage clinic in Edinburgh Royal. This was mainly on the basis of my age (at the time I was 38 - so topical with the chat about age above..)! I went for testing and they did all the level 1 stuff like antithrombin testing, thyroid, factor V, factor 3, anti-cardiolipins, genotyping etc. I also had a hysteroscopy. All of the results came back normal, and accompanied with a letter saying that the MCs had basically just been bad luck, and to keep trying. I was slightly dubious about this, but we kept trying..  

About 9 m later  I hadn't fallen preg again, and was now 39. I asked the GP to refer me for fertility testing. I went to IVF Scotland at Spire, and they found that my AMH was low and recommended IVF. We went ahead straight away, and I did a long protocol last Nov, which resulted in a BFP. Unfortunately when we went for the first scan there was no heartbeat, and I had an ERPC the following week. I went for my review meeting and the Dr said again that it was 'just bad luck', 'old eggs' etc etc.. He suggested going ahead with further IVF. I wasn't convinced, and decided that before trying again i wanted to have all the level 2 testing done. I also read Alan Beer, Is your body baby friendly, which I would strongly recommend to anyone suffering recurrent preg loss / IVF failure! 

I found that there was no-where in Scotland that did all of the level 2 testing, so looked further afield. Dr Gorgy is based in London at The Fertility Clinic. I think he used to work with Mohammad Tarranissi at ARGC but apparently they had a fall out so he opened his own clinic. When we were looking to have the immune testing done I did quite a bit of research on the different Drs who offer it, and in the end chose Gorgy because he was he only one I could find in London that was willing to do the immune treatment without insisting that you do your IVF with him, and he said he was happy to provide immune support if I cycled at home.

The tests are frightfully expensive, and we did think long and hard about whether we would be better conserving the funds for IVF. I reached the view however that I am the type of person that if i hadn't felt that I had investigated absolutely everything further IVF would be a waste of time as I would be so mental that I would stress myself out of a BFP lol!

The testing was mainly done in a lab in chicago. Basically Gorgy orders the tests and then you go back to him for him to interpret the results (as an aside with Gorgy, every time you as much as speak to him you get charged money - he really is running a business which gets a bit frustrating because it gives the impression that he doesn't really give a f**k!)

The tests I has done were:-
NK assay panel
TH1:TH2 cytokine
KIR profile
DQ alpha profile 
LAD
MTHFR
DH also had sperm DNA fragmentation 

The results came back that we have a DQ alpha match and my LAD profile was negative (which is bad - it should be positive). This means that my body effectively doesn't see DH cells as being foreign, and as such thinks that embryos are altered self cells (like cancer) and destroys them. The treatment for that is LIT therapy (really controversial), where DH gives blood, the lab take his lymphocytes out, and then they are injected into me. I also have three missing KIR receptors. The treatment for that is G-CSF (neupogen). I will have an inter-uterine wash this week with neupogen, and then will have an injection of it every 4 days. THe wash is also supposed to help with lining thickness, so having it before EC. My NK cells were in the main pretty normal, but i am having prednisolone anyway, just to dampen down any immune response that might happen. I am also having extra progesterone as my CD9 was high, which can indicate low progesterone. 

So basically I am having the IVF with GCRM who are also providing the progesterone support (cyclogest twice daily), clexane (altho I am starting that earlier than Marco would normally as Dr G starts from Day5), prednisolone and high dose folic acid. I am also signed up for EEVA and had a scratch two weeks ago. Concurrently I am having to go to London for the LIT (i have had one dose three weeks ago and am going back down tomorrow afternoon  for second) and neupogen wash, and Gorgy has prescribed neupogen injections from EC. He has also given me some antibiotics to empirically treat anything that may be lurking (i previously did the Greek infection testing and found that I had ureaplasmia which is harmless to us, but has been tentatively linked with MC). If I (please god) get a BFP i will prob need to go back down for re-testing of LAD etc, more lit, more neupogen and possibly IVIG. I am also having reflexology etc on the basis of throwing everything in haha..

It is a bit of a balancing act, as Marco is not sold on some of the immune treatments (and is downright sceptical about LIT and neupogen). Like you Princess30 I had to have quite  discussion with Marco about it, but thankfully he does seem to support my right to have the treatments I am having even tho he doesn't actually agree with them. I get the feeling he thinks i'm mad as a box of frogs lol. 

TBH I dont have a clue if there is anything in any of this, and certainly dont know if it will work. Just have to keep my fingers crossed, and hope that it is not all just crap! There is pretty much bugger all research to support any of it, although i am pretty firmly of the view that just because something hasn't been researched doesn't mean it doesn't work. It just means it hasn't been researched!!

I dont know if anyone who is interested has already gone into the immunes thread, but Agate has a fantastic guide to all the treatments and investigations. 
Sorry - this really did end up long didn't it lol...

Looks like loads going on with everyone on the board. Very exciting times for us all!!! I will start trying to do more personal replies to everyone once I get to grips with who you all are!!

In the meantime, good luck with OTD on friday Dee and LW; and TAM good luck on Monday. I will have everything crossed for you (and everyone else who has OTD coming up)! 
To the ladies in the wait for scans etc keep the positive stories coming with your BFPs - it definately gives the rest of us a boost knowing it can work!

Mrs MacD - not sure if we are still at same stage? I am on day 5 of stimms, and have first scan tomorrow at 8.30am. Totally dreading it, because at this stage in my last cycle it looked like they were going to cancel the cycle as follies didn't really develop very well. Look forward to hearing how you are getting on hon!

Hello to everyone else

Emma xxx


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Hi Emma

Your post is really informative. I have just had my immunes tested also with ARGC in London as Marco doesnt offer this in Glasgow and my husband also had DNA fragmentation etc.

I am now wondering if my immunes included the DQ alpha profile or this is something extra? Hmmmm will have to ask them that. Im just waiting on the results now as they take a bit longer as they are sent off to chicago. I now feel like im in the depth of this process and its quite scary all of the things you can test.

Good luck with your cycle with GCRM.

TWW ladies hope you are doing ok xxxxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Emma: thank you for that imformation wow u have had lots of testing. I didnt realise there was a recurrent  miscarriage clinic i had some mc thrombophelia testing and chromosome testing at the vale of leven x gl with ur cycle and thanks hun xx i hope out cycles are positive too xx


----------



## littlewhisper

Maria and Hoping! Yes doing ok just got a bit of trapped wind and upset tummy which Is taking it out of me. 
DH has just informed me that the plums we picked and ate from his mums garden do that to you -  Now he tells me  .  I feel a bit wiped out and am not very attractive to be around !   other than that just counting down ....

Emma hi, welcome to the thread although maybe you joined ges ago just haven't posted too much.  All that sounds interesting and I totally understand you throwing everything at this round, I would too. Good luck ith your cycle xx


Hope everyone s doing well whether nbetweeners or stimmers or ladies in waiting. How're my two other musketeers ?


----------



## MrsMacD

LW and Dee not long to go now. Really hope it's good news for you both   

Wow Emma that was some post! Hope all the treatment you are getting helps and you have found the route of your problem.z I'm on day 3 stimms- got my first scan Friday. Was hoping to fit scans etc around my working days again this cycle as I only work part time but I've moved into another of the company's offices and have a new boss so I had to tell them and take annual leave which I may not need.


----------



## Weebear

Thanks for the post Emma x


----------



## 8868dee

LW: i also have wind lol had it since transfef lol x not long for us now hun xx am doing ok tjanks hun what about u xx ? 

Mrsmacd: thanks hun x yep not long am hoping for bfps for me n lw fx fx


----------



## princess30

Just wanted to say goodluck to the ladies testinv this week & next..Dee, LW & TAM        hope you ladies are not going too crazy..hoping for lots of happy news.. 's

To any girls waiting on 7wk scans not too long now..Goodluck xxx

To all stimmers positive vibes to you all too      for lovely juicy mature eggs  xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Princess: thanks hun xx


----------



## missuso

Hello all

Have been away on hols for 10 days with my hubbie and teenage step children.  Remind me again why I am trying to have one of these   They are great kids really but teenagers are just hard work I guess and being the wicked stepmother makes it harder  

So good luck to all testing in the next few days and to those in various stages of cycling. 

Missuso x


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks Princess and Missuso for your good luck wishes, getting nervous now tomorrow is a very scary day to try and keep AF away , just getting on with it but it feels like walking on a the edge of a sheet of glass...   

Dee and TAM group hug !


----------



## stelpo

Good luck ladies!

S x


----------



## Cupcake184

Good luck ladies x


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Group hug (((((()))))) LW. hope ur ok hunni. My nerves are shot! Boobs are a little sore tonight but that's it. I just want to know now cos I need a big glass of wine to settle myself!! Lol 

Hugs everyone. Sorry short I'm on fone xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Hi ladies xx 

LW and tam  

I am so so nervous as tomorrow is the day my af is due. i was going to test today but chickened out guess im scared of seeing a bfn. Is anyone else testing early ?? 

Thanks everyone for lovely kind wishes for us  xxx


----------



## littlewhisper

Just posted you Dee on the other thread . AF for me I think is due on Friday 14dpo so hence scared for tomorrow and Friday.  Think I'm too scared to test too and too scared to get phone call from GCRM ! Not doing too well on the brave front  

Thanks Stelpo and Cupcake ! 

TAM wish we could have a glass of wine to get through this


----------



## 8868dee

LW: ditto hun i too am not brave i dont know whether to test or not ahhh i have test ots frer early result but ahhhhh lol x


----------



## joanne2001

Good luck ladies, thinking of u all....xxxxxx

Joanne


----------



## Maria00

Keeping everything crossed for you, ladies!


----------



## 8868dee

Thank you maria xx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

I really want to test early but im sooo scared!! have no symptoms at all:-( I still have to go til monday :-((( aghhhhh!!!!! GL girlies xxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Good luck Lw, dee for tomorrow. And TAM for next week.

Really hope you all will have something to celebrate. 

At least af has stayed away LW so hopefully a good sign considering it arrived early last time. 

Tried to get on here earlier today but it seemed it was down but with no error message. I paniced a bit as i was thinking "oh now, how am i going to know if the girls get bfps".

Guess they revamped the web site...not sure I like all the stuff on the side.


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks Maria! Xx

Pippi, thanks, yes still holding my breath but the worry is it'll be 14dpo tomorrow and I'm so scared I get the test and then get home and AF arrives!  However remaining positive got weird sharp pains today but far too late fr implantation so not sure if it was just wind again . Got strong cramps last night they woke me up but again remember getting them last time with crinone  It's all sent to send us  

I don't like the new format on FF its too cluttered, much preferred it before.

Dee , TAM , hope you're both  ok .


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

LW the sharp pains might be your uterus stretching ;-) I had it with LO and twins! Fxd!!

Dee how r u? 

I'm hopeless! I just want to cry! I think I'm out ;-(( hugs ladies. I hope u get good news tomo!


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Thank you pip. Hope ur doing ok hunni xx


----------



## Alli 15

Aw girls I haven't been on in a week and just trying to catch up, so busy with work.

Good luck to lw ans dee for tomorrow and tam for Monday hopefully we getting 3 bfp's.

Afm have put my treatment back a month and getting my scratch done on 20 sep. went to see the nurse last week about my injections and she scared the life out of me - I don't know how I'm going to mix these drugs.

Hi to everyone else

Alli x


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Just a wee note to wish you ladies all the very best for tomorrow x I really hope and pray this is your time! You deserve it so much.

Come on GCRM do us proud!  

Good luck xxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Oh my days havent been able to get on here in hours kept saying page could not be found

Tam: i know the feeling but have resisted  goodluck monday hun xx why do u think u r out ? Im feeling ok xx 

Pippi: thanks hun so nervous now x x

LW: im ok hun no af so im still positive and i didnt test today even though i wanted to lol xx hope u r ok xx  whats the new format i am on my phone and it looks the same tho this morning there was my info at side now thats gone x 

Alli: hi hun gl with ur treatment hun xx thanks hun for kind wishes xx 

Hoping: thanks hun i so hope we both get good results tomorrow  xx


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi Dee I didn't have trouble getting on this morning to the site but they've added a calendar and personal profile and a glossary but think its unnecessary    Just realised that last cycle I didn't bleed early I bled exactly 14dpo which was the day before test day and the length of my luteal phase. So tomorrow is 14dpo  ..... Terrifying   but not going to let bad thoughts creep in. You said you were going to test later in the morning so can you do that I thought you ad to do first morning pee? I so hope it's good news for us   

TAM I so wish it was that but I think the pains might have been too high to be my uterus, not ruling it out though it's a lovely idea   don't give up yet hun, pma is a powerful thing .  thanks for being so positive for me  please do the same for yourself though!     

Talking of stress, just watched ' Don't tell the bride' for the first time and it's so cringe able  I'm sweating for the groom ...... What was he thinking? Her bridesmaid just said ' it's nothing anyone would ever want but it's amazing!"


----------



## MrsMacD

Good luck for test day tomorrow LW and dee! Fingers crossed for good news.


----------



## 8868dee

LW: what im going to do is save my first morning pee till i get bk from clinic as it will still work like that  no dont let bad thoughts creep in hun fx we both have good results tomorrow xx


----------



## littlewhisper

Oh right Dee I understand, think I might do the same   xx  Good luck Hun, really hope you et your BFP, you deserve it xx


----------



## 8868dee

LW: goodluck to u too sweetie x u also really deserve to get ur bfp too xx fx fx fx fx


----------



## Weebear

Good luck for tomorrow girls. Fingers and toes crossed xx


----------



## 8868dee

Wee bear thank you so much hun x fingers , toes everything crossed xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Goodluck testing today LW  hope we get the bfps we deserve xx


----------



## princess30

Thinking of you lovelies..  dee & lw today xx


----------



## 8868dee

Thank you princess   on my way to clinic xxx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

good luck girls xxxxxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks tam xx thats me back from the clinic now just gotta wait fx fx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

are you not POAS?


----------



## stelpo

The suspense is killing me - can't imagine how you ladies are feeling! Fingers and toes crossed......

S x


----------



## 8868dee

Yes tam i am out at the minute shopping so will do it when i get home soon xx 

Thanks stelpo xx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Dee you are sooo patient!!! dont know how u havent poas! lol i will be up at 5am doing it! lol


----------



## 8868dee

Ha ha realy lol x its coz i had s cycle where i poas and it was pos then neg ultimatly it was bfn but im also quite scared incase of bfn  oh the drama lol xx


----------



## littlewhisper

That's for all the good lucks!

Oh maaaaaaan ! I'm too scared to Poas so not doing it  . Just too chicken be ause nurse said actually tomorrow is my otd but they're closed so they did it today which basically puts me where I was last year and nw quivering in case AF arrives! Feel like any symptoms I thought I had are gone. I can't stand it, don't even know if I'll be able to answer the phone when they call  

Anyway got to run and take my puppy to boarding as we're away tomorrow and thankfully ave loads to organise today !

Oh Dee the best of luck, this s excruciating!!!! 

LW xx


----------



## littlewhisper

So now I have a cup full of pee on dressing table and worried I drink it with all my stress !


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Ladies GOOD LUCK!!    

Omgggg it sounds very positive if AF hasnt appeared!!

Hope they dont leave you hanging for too long and give you the call soon.

LW just laughed out loud at my desk at your pee on the dressing table!!  

xxx


----------



## EmmaC1808

Good luck Dee and LW! I have everything crossed for you!!!! LW make sure you dont drink the pee lol.. 

AFM - had second stimms scan this morning. Was totally rubbish. At scan on Mon had 7 follies (not great, but ok for me as i'm a poor responder). Now she can only see 1 15mm and 2 6mm on left, and cant even see the bloody right ovary on the scan. Arrrrrggghhh. Where have they all gone?? Why cant she see my right overy. Just feel so down. I'm convinced that this cycle is doomed to fail. Just want to curl up in a ball and cry, but will do ironing instead as thats how exciting my life is lol.... 

Hope everyoneelse doing ok xx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

You both are sooo patient!!!id be pulling my hair out by now!! Lol x good luck xxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks guys xx 

Lw: ha ha to pee on ur dresser eww x lol 

Ok so i plucked up the courage to test ahhhh lol and omg omg omg i only got a bfp  cant believe it shocked


----------



## stelpo

Woo hoo!!   so happy for you Dee, here's hoping its a keeper  

S x


----------



## 8868dee

Stelpo: aww thank you hun i do hope so fx fx would be a mice ending to a long journey and a painful 3 years xxx 

Lw : goouck hun if u decide to do ur hpt and goodluck woth phone call


----------



## Pippi_elk

congrats Dee, brillant...puts you out of your misery waiting on the phone call.

LW.. good luck. Its amazing how much information that cup of **** contains !


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks pippi x tho i have a long way to go yet considering my history so scared if it happening for a third time xx really hope it doesnt xxx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

yeyyyyyy!!!! congrats Dee )) I so knew you would get a BFP. You so deserve it hunni. Wishing you a very happy, healthy and very uneventful and boring 9 months) YOU WILL HAVE YOUR LITTLE BABY IN YOUR ARMS THIS TIME HUNNI xxxxxxx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

dee have you had many symptoms? xx


----------



## 8868dee

Aww tam thank you hun i really do hope so xx its hard to be too exited when i know how it can end up ya know x im very cautious excited /nervous but happy x my symptoms were dull aches / twinges in my ovary area both ovary areas and dull pains low in my tummy. I had a strange taste in my mouth lile metal or blood but that could of been due to decaf tea. And thats it no others xxx gl for monday hun xx


----------



## Maria00

Emma, thank you soooooooooooo much for all the info!   Much appreciated!

Dee, congrats, very happy for you!  

Fingers crossed for you, LW!  

Hello to everyone else.


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks maria xx now hoping that the phone call matches my hpt fx fx xxx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

I know hunni. I felt the exact same way with my pregnancy with my little boy after the twins but it all worked out and it will for u! remember start baby aspirin!did u have sore boobs? i have some twinges now and agin in ovaries but thats it! my nipples are a little bit tender at night but nothing else! :-(

so happy for u hunni i really am.

LW have u tested that cup of pee yet?? or drink it??  lol GL hunni. ive a good feeling bout u 2  xx


----------



## 8868dee

Yes hun x baby aspirin 75mg on standby lol x i will start taking it as soon and i get the official call  did u take it with ur little boy ? If so until when in ur pregnancy ? As i know different people take it till different times ? No no soreness or nothing in my boobs not at all x no tingling either just ovary aches and twinges xx


----------



## 8868dee

LW: i too like tam have a good feeling about u  now i just wish the call would happen lol x


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

yes i started taking it at 7 weeks but should have been taking it as soon as i had my bfp! but i never saw my consultant until 7 weeks and he told me i should have been taking it. I took it right up til 37 weeks. Had to stop 2 weeks before c section. I really believe in it! my friend has had 3 mc and took it this time and shes now 29 weeks! xx


----------



## 8868dee

Really oh welldone to ur friend x yeah i researched it and decided to take it as it may help and if it does then its a bonus xx


----------



## 8868dee

Claire from gcrm just rang so. Its official i am pregnant with a strong positive  my hcg level is 259


----------



## Fluges

Congratulations Dee! My level was the same as that on OTD and I now have 3 month old twins!!


----------



## joanne2001

Congrats Dee .....xxxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Aww thanks fluges xx i am so so happy x 

Thanks joanne hun i am ab****ly thrilled xxx 

Got a scan booked in for 4th october eeeek xx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

wow dee thats a strong positive!! well done hunni! maybe twins! eek! so happy for u xxxx


----------



## littlewhisper

Girls I can't believe it I got a     !!!!!!!,   .    I am so in shock! I ad to hang up the phone to the nurse because I was shaking so much . Just unbelievable, never ever thought it would happen to me . I know it's early so have to be cautious but just want to enjoy having my BFP for now !!

Dee !!!!! Congratulations Hun! Soooooooooooo happy for you         . Can't believe we have been so lucky !

Girls thank you all for your support over the last few weeks and days


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Awwwww Dee absolutely amazing news congratulation lovely! What a fantastic result today   

Lw omggggggggggg humongous congrats to you too Hun....thrilled to bits for you!    

Emma , sorry your scan didn't go to well today , but don't worry about your right ovary they will definately find it, I had the same issue and I asked marco to scan me to find it and voila there it was, I think he has the nack!

Good luck for your next scan 

Xxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Ha ha tam no they only put one back lol xx 

LW: omg lw u do not know how pleased i am to see that u also got ur BFP well done hun congratulations xxxx


----------



## princess30

Huuuggggee congrats ladies xxx


----------



## LM76

Hi girls, 
I've not been on for ages but when I came on today I was so happy to see   for Dee and LW, brilliant news girls, so happy for the two of you.

Emma, don't worry about your scan, I was exactly the same with mine, on the Wednesday I had 8/9 follicles and by the following Monday I only had 3, it just takes one remember, I did for me!

Good luck for Monday TAM, and good luck to anyone one else waiting to test.

LM xxx


----------



## 8868dee

I know lw i cant believe we have been so lucky either yes  😄😄😄 over the moon for us both xx did they tell u ur hcg number ? Xxx so so happy for u hun xx its a good day for gcrm x xxx got my scan booked in for 4th octobrr as couldnt make the 2nd as away visiting friends x its 4th october at 3pm eeeeek xx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

woooohooooooo!!!!!! congrats LW! I knew it!! fab news 
oh girls id love to make it 3/3!

well done and congrats!!!xxxxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Hoping: thank you hun x that really means a lot xx 

Emma: i also had trouble findig my ovary on my first scan theu found it next time tho so dont worry hun x gl at ur next scan xxx 

Princess: aww thanks hun xx so pleased xx x 

Afm: im still in shock and i know its early dayss but im so happy x just hope this baby stays with us fx fx fx


----------



## stelpo

LW!!!!! Magic news, so happy for you both!

S x


----------



## 8868dee

Aww LM thanks hun xx xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

brilliant news LW....so happy for you.  phew...

I don't know how to add all the stars and flashy lights but does n't mean I'm any less pleased than any of the others here.

did n't get a chance to read all of the other posts but did you skip testing the wee in the cup ? (Saw earlier i called it widdles ! No idea what happened there...but actually widdles is a good name for pee !)


----------



## MrsMacD

Lw and Dee huge congratulations on your BFP. TAM good luck for Monday.

Emma sorry to hear you have less follicles than you hoped. Im sure I remember reading someone was told they can be reabsorbed by your body but don't know if this is true.i know how frustrating it can be when they can't find an ovary but lots of ladies have there's found during EC so I hope this is the case for you. My left one is the problem and unfortunately wasn't even found at EC

Afm had my first scan today and there are only 2 follicles so better hope they both grow. Its only 1 less than last time but still not great news. Have decided that if nothing happens this time will have a look into natural ivf as im on max stimms and it obviously doesn't help me.


----------



## 8868dee

Tam: im keeping everything crossed that u make it 3 out of three hun goodluck monday xxx 

Mrsmacd: sorry u havent got as many folloes that u had hoped for hun xx really hope they grow nice n juicey xxx thanks for the wishes hun xxx


----------



## Weebear

Dee and lw, congrats on the bfps. Fantastic news ladies


----------



## Cupcake184

Dee and LW woohoo CONGRATULATIONS!!! I'm am delighted for you both and wish you a happy and healthy 9 months!!!

Good luck to the ladies stimming at the moment.

I will bid you all farewell, I want to thank you all for your advice and comfort over the last few months without you ladies I would have been a nightmare. 

Almost a month after our failed cycle and we are ready to go again. We have our review appointment with Marco on the 18th and then I have my first consult with Gennet in Prague on the 26th.

Good bye x x x


----------



## stelpo

Awww cupcake, we don't want you to go! All the very best for Gennett, let us know how you go  

Much love

S x


----------



## littlewhisper

Aw thanks Ladies  Really appreciate all those messages !  

TAM keeping everything crossed for you our third musketeer!  Xx

Emma I wrote a post to you earlier but it's not there!   Must have botched it in my rush. Just wanted to say please don't panic I'm sure thy will find them on EC day . Some nurses are better than others at scanning so keep positive Hun xx

Mrs MacD really rooting for those soldier follicles, hope they deliver the eggies for you xx

Cupcake thanks so much and all the best to you for your future cycle, let us know how you get on  

Pippi, thanks for your post , I just can't believe it!! I didn't end up doing the poas but might tomorrow . Just so I can read the words   people are so brave to do it. Can't wait til you cycle now , it's going to happen for you I know it xx

Dee I forgot to ask my HCG when Laire first called so called back and it's 121 which she said was strong, but it's about half yours     My scan is 25th September xx

LM, Joanne and Stelpi when are your scans? 

I just wondered about the crinone gel, I only have one mre d'you think thats ok? The nurse said that Marco had said theres no evidence that anymore wld help but I just want to be sure ( not that I can do anything now we're away tmoro! )

Xx


----------



## EmmaC1808

Fantastic news from Dee and LW!!!!!! Huge congratulations ladies, hope you have a great (and uneventful) 9 months! You are blazing the trail for the rest of us. Lets hope for lots more BFPs. We all so deserve it. Fx for the hat trick on Monday when yo test TAM! 3/3 would be fab!

Thanks for the positive stories re missing follies / overies ladies. Good to know that the outcome can still be good.

MrsMacD sorry you didn't get as many follies as you hoped either hun, Maybe we should go out and do a follicle dance tonight to encourage growth? Try not to worry, there is plenty of time for more to come, hopefully your next scan will show lots more of them!

I have to go and get scanned in Glw by Marco tomorrow, apparently my estrogen is 5,500 which apparently indicates that something must be happening on the right side, so they need to try to see it... Hopefully he has the knack as you say H&P! I am just praying that they will be able to get to it on EC...

Happy friday everyone. I am off for tea and a glass of schloer. If you squint and use your imagination you can kid on its wine lol xxx


----------



## Annie7

Congratulations LW and Dee, that is fantastic news! Also to all the BFP's  .  
LW we cycled together last time and so pleased for you. I have been popping on/off to keep up to date on everyone. 

Good luck TAM for Monday and everyone else  cycling.


Xxx


----------



## LM76

LW, my scan is on Wednesday, just hope everything is ok, I keep poas to make sure I'm still pregnant.
Also I've not been on any crinone or anything this cycle, marco said I didn't need it.

L xxx


----------



## stelpo

Me neither....was sceptical as I has progesterone on my Aberdeen cycle, but have had 2 bfp's in Glasgow without it so I guess they know what they are doing  
My (next) scan is also Wednesday.....still bleeding lots so trying not to get too excited yet, fingers crossed.

S x


----------



## LM76

I'm sure you'll be fine Stelpo, try not to worry too much, I hate all this waiting, it's worse than the 2ww.
Did you get my pm? Xx


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks Annie yes I remember you Hun xx

The best of luck to all f you that have scans this week xx 

I need to come off the forum now if I'm to get packed, we're off to Mull tomorrow morning  For a long weekend . Speak soon lovely ladiesxx


----------



## LM76

Have a lovely time LW

L xxx


----------



## hopeful jules

Hi Ladies

Congrats on all the   s 
Good luck next week for your scan lm and stelpo, fingers crossed all goes well for you both.
Cupcake best of luck to you.
My scan is on friday counting the days, you're so right lm, its worse than the 2ww!

Ju xx


----------



## LM76

Good luck to you too Jules, hope we all get good news

L xxx


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Em they will definately see it, as the eggs grow the ovary will be even easier to get too so don't worry Luvvy and I bet marco will have a good look for it tomorrow xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Weebear: thank you hun xxx 

Cupcake: thank you very much hun xxx gl fr gennet hun fx fx fx 

LW: yeah thats a good strong number hun she told me anything over 5 is positive and anything over 30 is a strong positive so we are doing well hun   gl at ur scan hun x wish mine was in september lol x 

Emma: aww thanks you hun xx yes hope to get lots more gcrm bfps soon  xxx goodluck at ur scan hun hooe they manage to see the ovary xx ooh shloer i like that lol 

Annie: aww thanks hun xx

LM: goouck at ur scan hun xx im sure it will be fine hun xx 

Stelpo: goodluck at ur scan also fx fx 

Jules: thanks hun xxx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Girls I'm really tempted to POAS! What's the chances that I would get an accurate result? I'm 10 days post 3dt? X


----------



## joanne2001

LW, congrats to you too, fab news,!!!!
My scan is also Wednesday!!! Excited and nervous!!

TAM, when is your OTD?? I actually tested the day before, and my OTD was also one day early and that's when it showed a faint line, good luck!!!

Joanne x


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hi Joanne. Congrats on ur bfp ;/) my OTD is Monday. I just want to know! Aghhhh!!! Xx


----------



## stelpo

I tested on OTD and it was negative! Bloods drawn day before came back at 169.....that was 12 dp3dt, guess hpt was faulty, I was devastated! Good luck what ever you decide


----------



## Alli 15

Congrats dee and lw on your bfp's I'm delighted for you's 


Alli x


----------



## missuso

Congrats on this week's BFPs, lovely news   .  Fingers crossed for all those next week too, may the good vibes continue.

Missuso


----------



## joanne2001

TAM, I would deffo say it's too soon!!

Joanne


----------



## Pippi_elk

Good luck Joanne for your scan on wed...is it also at the crack of dawn for your scan ? But so much nicer going there for a scan than an injection.

Hope Monday brings good news TAM. 

Mrs m...sorry to hear there is one less than last time but hopefully there is one slow follie there that will pick up. Does gcrm do natural ivf or will you have to go elsewhere ? Maybe worth a change in clinic if this is bfn...see does anyone else have any alternative suggestions.

Thanks Lw for the faith that it'll happen for me. Can't say i believe it. Tempted now about trying EEVA when I see how it worked well for you both in embryo prediction and that and you got a bfp!  
But just more money...whether it'd be worth to keep that money for a 3rd and last cycle...
Is that your dog in your avatar ? 

Has it sunk in for either you or dee ? Nice to get. A bfp on a Friday so you get some time with your dhs to celebrate.

Dh in a walking cast after his operation...but only putting his toe down on floor yet. I have to decide in the next week whether to start preparing for ivf in mid October. ..he feels I'm putting him under pressure as he's not sure he'll be up to the trip to Glasgow in 6 weeks.  Oh the dilemma...otherwise we have to push it out to having ec at the start of December.
If we drive/take boat then it should not be too much walking...just might be a bit boring not being able to walk much while we are waiting the 3-4 days for et.


----------



## joanne2001

Thanks Pippi, yeah it's at 8, so will have to leave at about 6.20am, but better thank waiting all day thinking about it, very nervous now!!

So you are really keen to get another go this year anyway, we took the boat and car and it was great, to be honest I wasn't really up for much walking anyway, I was very bloated and uncomfortable, so we didn't do that much, u can drive more or less into the city centre anyway, good luck with everything!!!

Joanne


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Are u girls from NI?


----------



## joanne2001

Yeah from NI, are you also?? I seen from your signature, you were at the RFC?


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Yes I live in belfast! Where abouts u from? I see u have also been to rfc and like me have had better luck at gcrm! They are so different aren't they!! X


----------



## joanne2001

I'm from South Armagh, yes the RFC is totally different from GCRM, every single bit of it!!  

Joanne


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Lol I was amazed when I went over! X


----------



## 8868dee

Tam: goodluck deciding whether to test or not xx gl otd monday hun xx 

Joanne: gl at ur scan wednesday hun xx 

Thanks alli xx 

Thanks mrssuso


----------



## Pippi_elk

Yes TAM, I'm in Northern Ireland in East Down. I've never been to rfc apart from a consultation ..but I'm too old for NHs treatment and thought if we are paying we're not going to go to RFC....don't have time on my side to waste a few attempts there. so i have noting to compare gcrm too. 
Hope Monday sees the 3rd bfp here TAM.

Thanks for reassurance Joanne about driving and boat. Once it won't be blowing a storm or something on the day...but sure there is always the plane to fall back on.We did do some toursity things last time we were over but did spend a lot of time chilllaxing in the room too. 
At least you get the scan over with early on wednesday....there is no reason to worry but until you know for sure its always in the back of your mind.


----------



## 8868dee

Pippi: awe your poor dh xx hope his operation heals quickly hun x gl for ur cycle when u start xxx 

Tam: how u feeling today hun ? Tomorrow is OTD hun x im really hoping and wishing u get ur bfp too hun gl gl gl xx 

LW: how are u hun ? Has it sunk in yet ? Dont think it has really here lol x 

Hey to everyone else xx  

Afm: its still not quite sunk in yet lol x sorry i wasn't on yesterdsy it was my 4th wedding anniversary so we went out to a tapas restaurant was beautiful food


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Pippi we got the boat and took the car too and it was grand. I done it last year too an agree with Joanne u don't feel like doing much! We state in campanile which is right beside the clinic and also beside a shopping centre that has a sainsburys and also the xcape centre that has lots of lovely restaurants to eat. We only ventured over there and that was it. Didn't go into centre of Glasgow or anything. 

Dee I feel quite normal which is y I don't think it has worked. It will be a miracle if it has cos LO hasn't slept all week so neither have I! And I've been working too so haven't been resting much! I'm really nervous for testing tomo ;-/ x


----------



## 8868dee

Tam: u never know hun xx im keeping it all crossed for u xxx aww bless you for having no sleep x hope u manage to sleep soon xx and hope LO also sleeps soon xxx


----------



## joanne2001

Thinking of you TAM! Good luck, fingers and toes crosses for you

Joanne


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thanks tam for the reassurance. Last time we flew and stayed in city centre. We used the tube and walked around and did get a feel for the different areas. If we drive we might stay somewhere outside the city centre. Have heard of a few at campanile although it has mixed review on TA. Might look into an apartment....
Did nt realise it was  FET you had...well are nt the chances of that being a bfp higher than a fresh embryo...as it had to be good quality to freeze in first place so keep the hope up. 

Congrats dee on your anniversary...good timing too with the bfp. 

Talked to dh this morning as af arrived so we are going to try for oct. ill order the drugs etc and will be due DR in 3 weeks time. If his ankle is really not improved much by then we can always postpone before i start DR. Hopefully since we are paying ourselves gcrm will give us that flexibility.


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

I stayed in campanile both times and have had no problems at all. It's clean and staff are really helpful. It's also cheap! They do a discount if u tell them u r having a patient at gcrm so we got it for 45 pound per night for both of us! That didn't include breakfast but we got croissants from sainsburys or went into dobbies next door the garden centre who do the most amazing scones and frys!

Joanne my embie was only a 3 day  embie cos I was too frightened to put both back on my fresh cycle cos of my history. I only had2 embies day 3 so transferred one and froze one! Luckily the fresh cycle have me my little boy so this is the other one. It lost 3 cells in the thaw tho ;-/ OTD is tomo 
And I REALLY want to test today!!!


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Sorry pippi that was u asked bout fet! I'm on my fone so can't scroll back! Lol


----------



## joanne2001

Hi TAM, good luck for tomorrow, I also did a test the morning after our blood test while waiting on GCRM to phone, so we kinda knew the result but it was still a long wait!!

Joanne x


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Thank u girls. To say I'm nervous is an absolute understatement! I'm a bit of a mess today anyway cos went up to Roselawn cemetery ( my twins are buried there) and the royal were hoding their annual baby memorial service. I didn't go in but after went in to find the memorial book and there was my little boys names. We wrote a little message beside it and it totally broke my heart ;-(


----------



## stelpo

Awwww tam, I can totally empathise. My angel is buried in a green woodland site, and I just can't visit too often, so hard.  
Have everything crossed for you for tomorrow. 

S x


----------



## EmmaC1808

Hi all, 

TAM, good luck for tomorrow. I really hope you get your BFP! Sorry to hear how hard today was for you. 
Pippi, i hope DH feeling better soon. Hopefully he will be ok to come to Glw in 6 weeks! He is maybe just feeling a bit fragile after o at the moment. GL for your cycle when it starts.

Congrats on Anniversay Dee. BFP best anniverasry pressie ever!!!!!

AFM - rescan yesterday went a bit better! After a fair amount of pulling and pushing Marco was able to find my tricksy right ovary. Looks like two good sized follies on that side, so we are going ahead with three follies for collection tomorrow. Pretty crap number, but trying to stay positive, and just praying that they get a few eggs out of them. I dont know what I will do if i wake up and they say they didnt get any :-(.So - trigger in last night at midnight, and collection scheduled for 12 tomorrow.. just keeping everything crossed (well almost everything..). xx


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks pippi: yes it was good timing  xx also if everything works out ok and i hve a take home baby thrn both my children will be born in may as my 12 yr old daughter is born in may x  

Joanne: thats what i did i had blood test then did a hpt at home while waiting x 

Tam: oh hun x i really feel for u xx i really hope this will be positive tomorrow have everything crossed for u hun xxx 

Emma: glad they were able to find ur ovary hun x gl at ec tomorrow xx


----------



## Alli 15

Hi girls

TAM good luck for tomorrow hope its a bfp! 

Joanne good luck with your scan on wed I'm sure you can't wait just to put your mind at rest

Pippi if you go for oct we could be cycle buddies.

Dee happy anniversary 

Emma good luck for ec tomorrow. 

Has any of you Northern Ireland girls had to take medication to Glasgow which has to be refrigerated? 

Alli x


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks alli xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Oh Tam, a tough day for you. Its nice to remember them but im sure it brings everything back. Really hope tomorrow brings you good news. I pass Roselawn every day on the way to work.....will think of your poor angles next time i pass. You too Steplo..sounds nice where they are buried (if that does nt sound too strange) but can imagine you can't go very ofton.

Hopefully we'll be cycle buddies Ali...
A lot of the hotels have fridges. Save the delivery packaging etc why you get the drugs as you can use it to keep them chilled if you go by car. I asked gcrm and they said if i went home the day of et or the next day...I'd be in time for the 2nd ovitrelle so i didnt bring mine to glasgow.

Thanks dee and  Emma for dh well wishes. i feel im living as a carer these last few weeks....really feel for people who have to care for someone permanently...cooking, shopping,housework, gardening etc etc.
emma glad Marco found the other ovary. Good luck for ec...they ofton find one or two more follices on the day so hopefully you'll be presently surprised.


----------



## stelpo

whenever I've had to travel anywhere with drugs, I used one of those insulated lunch bags and put a freezer pack in with it - seemed to work just grand.


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Bfn for me ;-( knew it wud be ;-( x


----------



## 8868dee

Tam: oh hun i am so so sorry xx sending u all my love xxx


----------



## MrsMacD

Tam so sorry to hear it wasn't good news. Look after yourself  

Emma good luck for EC. How did you manage to get a 12 o clock appointment?  I thought everyone had to be in at the crack of Dawn


----------



## joanne2001

so sorry TAM - thinking of you  

Joanne x


----------



## 8868dee

Mrsmacd: they do usually have yo be in early for ec lol x 

Emma: gl at ec today xx


----------



## stelpo

Tam, sorry it wasnt good news   Do you think you'll have another go? This business just sucks doesnt it?

S x


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hi girls. Just popping on to say goodbye. Good luck all
Of you in your journeys ahead whether its pregnancy or treatment I hope all of u get what u all soo deserve and that is a happy screaming bundle in ur arms ;-)

We are doing ok. Think I really expected a bfn, ESP as my embryo lost cells etc during thaw. We are gonna take some time out and have a lovely Xmas with our little boy and then maybe try again after Xmas at the new GCRM clinic that's opening here in belfast. We are so lucky to have our little boy and I thank ourr blessings everyday for having him so I kinda have been able to put things into perspective. 

Thank u all so much for ur support over past lot of weeks cudnt have done it without u all

Much love xxxxxxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Tam i wish u all the love n happiness in the world have a happy christmas and hope to speak to to u soon x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Sorry to hear TAM. good luck with your next try..may see you on a gcrm belfast thread when the clinic opens.


----------



## missuso

TAM, so sorry to hear that.

Take it easy these next few weeks and just see where the future goes in the new year.  I know we cant make it better for you, but know we are thinking of you.



Missuso


----------



## Maria00

A quick visit from me - I'm at the library pc.  

Twinangelsmummy83, so sorry!   I saw you already have a beautiful baby boy  and I hope one day you'll get another BFP.

Emma, hope EC went well.  Thanks soo much for all the info. Can I ask you what did Dr Marco say about you being treated by Dr G too?

LW, I am soooooooooooo happy for you! Enjoy your BFP!  

AFM, still not sure on what to do next.   I don't think I am strong enough to try again.   My first nephew was born last week, and I am over the moon for being an aunt finally.... and yet..... dunno... scared to go and meet him coz I know I will be jealous of DH bro and his gf for being parents without even "trying" for it.   Does it make any sense?

Happy week to you all, and GL to everyone doing treatment right now.


----------



## MrsMacD

Maria only you will know when you are strong enough to try again. I was almost a year between my first and 2nd cycle but that was more to do with the fact my clinic told me I would never have my own child. Take your time to think things through as the whole process takes a lot out of you physically and mentally.  
I can understand what you mean about meeting your nephew. I have had 2 nephews born since Ttc but I love them both to pieces and steal hugs at every opportunity.

AFM had my day 10 scan today and both follies have grown thankfully. Got an 18 and a 16mm so booked in for EC Friday.There was no-one else in the clinic today when I was in so hopefully there won't be many in for EC and I get taken quickly as I absolutely hate waiting as I get all worked up for no good reason!


----------



## Pippi_elk

Suppose everyone feels different Maria. When I had my first cycle which failed all i wanted to do was go again ...and found the immediate waiting around for af etc frustrating. Saying that the nearer time comes to ivf#2 the more scared i become.

Good luck for ec mrsM. ...it seems quieter here too now so maybe more people were cycling during holidays etc.

Maria...hope ec went well on Monday.

Good luck for tomorrow Joanne...

Really not sure about cycling in oct...dh really struggling with his ankle and pain and swelling. He feels under pressure to get back to work and wants me to leave him alone about ivf. Considering he can't even walk at the minute the last thing on his mind is travelling to glasgow for ivf. We have about a week of a window where we have to decide go/no-go. Maybe with all this stress its not a good thing to cycle in october as cycling itself is so stressful.


----------



## 8868dee

Maria: mrsmacd is right hun only you will know when u r ready x gl when that time comes xx

Mrsmacd: yay!! Glad ur follies have grown nicely hun xx gl for friday hope they get you in quite quickly x 

Pippi: gl deciding when to do next treatment hun xx


----------



## EmmaC1808

Hi ladies, hope everyone ok.
TAM so sorry about your BFN. Have a fab and relaxing Christmas, and good luck with your next cycle.
Maria I know what you mean about finding it hard when others who are close to you are having kids. One of my best friends is due today, and I've found her whole preg difficult as I was due last week with my last one do the timing is crappy. My cousin is also due later this month, and then another close friend is due in November. As you say it is then difficult to think about going through all of this when it seems so easy for everyone else. You will know when you are ready and you will find the strength! Marco has been fab about me seeing Dr G. I think he is sceptical about the while thing, but at least he hasn't lectured me on his views about it, and has actually supported things like me being on clexane and pred.
MrsmacD so glad your follies are growing nicely! Gl with EC. I ended up with a 12 o'clock EC be aide I was 6th on the list yesterday, so don't worry I didn't bribe anyone for a lie in lol!
GL with scan tomorrow Joanne.
Pippi, hope you and DH manage to sort out what to do next! It sounds like DH is just struggling with his ankle etc at the mo! I think the men sometimes have a bit of a meltdown with all of this IVF stuff anyway, so the fact he is in pain Eric prob isn't helping!
AFM I had EC yesterday. It was all a bit hairy as thy couldn't get to my right overy again, and I think they had to fling me about a bit to get to it! They did mange to get 5 eggs tho. Unfortunately only 2 fertilised overnight, so all of our eggs are quite literally in one basket (or incubator if you prefer..) :-(. 
I am just praying that they both make it to transfer on Thurs. they are in EEVA as well, so at least hopefully we will get some info on them. God this is all such a rollercoaster isn't it.. Xxx


----------



## MrsMacD

Pippi really hope your dh's ankle heals quickly and you can go ahead with big in Oct. There's nothing worse than being ready to go again but something prevents you from doing so.

Emma glad to hear you still have 2 in the running. I hope you get what you are looking from eeva. We are going to use it this time too to find out more about the quality of my eggs before having to make some difficult decisions -just hope there is something to put in!


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi guys,

Phew at last getting a chance to come on here, got back yesterday night and then had to pick up the dog and then  back to work for a busy day and cooked a lovely chickpea and spinach curry for dinner.

TAM you might be off line now but I just wanted to say I'm so sorry you got a BFN hun,   . I was so hoping you'd make it three. You said such positive and lovely things about having your little one and that positivity will see you through to the next time you cycle, I'm sure you will get a little sibling for your wee one. Take some time to heal and then think the most positive thoughts xx  

Emma heres to your two lovely  golden eggs, sending them all the positivity . It's good they're in EEVA at least they win't be disturbed giving them the best chance     xx

Maria, aw thank you hun! It still feels quite unreal, just can't believe it happened . I really hope you will take time to build your confidence and belief. Research all  the clinics and make sure they believe in you too and then go for it because you deserve it xx  

Pippi, sounds like you've been busy looking after DH, really hope he is feeling stronger soon. It's hard doing all te jobs yourself, I remember my DH hurt his back a few years back and I was exhausted. You both sound a bit down though and it's understandable. I think you're right that there's no point in going in October if DH's heart isn't in it. I think pma is a huge factor in this whole process and both of you need to Have it. Maybe he'll feel better once he gets back into a routine at work . I think it's far better to both go into in with a positive mind and not resenting any pressure.  We'll all be here for you whatever and whenever you decide to go for it   xx

MrsMacD so exciting you are booked in fr EC on Friday, keep up the protein, water and warm  bottle on your lower back til then , good luck xx


Joanne good luck tomorrow hun  hope all goes well.      

When are the rest of you getting scans? 

AFM, still stunned but determined to enjoy my BFP   in the wait for a scan. We had a gloriously romantic weekend on Mull, crossed from Oban on Saturday morning and the weather just turned in our favour on sat evening. We ate good food walked on the beach and saw two golden  eagles!  The only thing is I've been really bloated since ET and feeling a bit of nausea but on Saturday actually had to run to the loo thought I was going to be sick! It gets worse when I eat ( have had an upset stomach for about a week ) so called GCRM today and nurse said ohss can onset late so to really keep an eye on things .I  So hope that hasn't happened, just drinking loads and hope it goes down, it's just hard to straighten up when I Walk.  The 'pulpy' residue from crinone is still caked up there too . So not sure if that's making things worse and really not sure how it'll come down as last time it came with my period! Anyone else had that ? Do you have to retrieve it manually    

Sorry for long me post, hope everyone s well xx


----------



## 8868dee

Emma: im glad u still have 2 embies hun and i hope they give u the bfp u deserve xx gl with transfer hun xz  

LW: glad u had a nice time away hun x maybe try showering the crinone gel out ir have a warm bath but not hot xx not long till ur scan really and mine is just after  im still getting my head round my bfp too but i actually feel different so i know this time that im pregnant. I just hope i get to take this baby home x sorry u r feeling sicky hun i really hope u dont have ohss xx take care and rest lots xx


----------



## Weebear

Sorry to hear TAM. Take care of yourself.

A quick question, what should I be doing for stims? Here's my list so far, plenty of water, protein, milk, try and avoid caffeine, no alcohol, try and eat ,y five or more a day. Rest when possible, hypno cd when possible, hot water bottle. I'm also doing acupuncture and have one session of hypno booked for stims and one for the tww. Can I drink herbal teas, if so is ginger with organic honey ok? I'm also on 2x pregnacare a day and Ideal Omega 3x2 per day. Have I missed anything or is there any other advice? So far on day one its been fine, but I'm incredibly busy at work so that helps. I am having upsetting dreams at night though, so really going to hammer my ivf cd. Thanks girls xx


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi Wee Bear, all sounds good except not sure why you would take two pregnacare ? I would be concerned about too much iron intake and surely one a Day is plenty f you're eating well in fact even if you're not . I'd definitely avoid caffeine .

I researched the fish oils as all of a sudden I'm finding it hard to swallow mine   just keep getting stuck. Ended up getting Zita West Vital DHa as it has 450 mg of DHA which is the highest . Ideal omega sound good too but seem to be higher on EPA..

Good luck with stims hun xx


----------



## Weebear

The ideal omega is very good one but is very expensive. Have acupuncture tomorrow night and thankfully I have a relaxing weekend ahead. Xx


----------



## 8868dee

Weebear: i take 2 pregnacare plus (but one is pregnacare and 1 is omega 3 ) so notsure why u take 2 pregnacare and 3x2 omega 3 x also why ghe hot water bottle i noticed a few people mention hot water bottle but i never used one in either my fresh cycle or fets x apart from that u r doing great xx


----------



## littlewhisper

Joanne have been thinking of you all day , how did you get on with your scan? Xx

Good luck to those of you who have scans tomorrow xx


----------



## stelpo

me too Joanne, hope it went OK xx


----------



## 8868dee

Really hooe joanne scan wet well today xx


----------



## Garrioch

Hi ladies hope you don't mind me joining you and asking for advice.  Signed my consent form for icsi last week. Start my 2 weeks of metformin pre AF today and then start injections at the end of September. During my consent appointment I asked about increasing my protein intake and drinking lots of milk etc. I was told by the nurse (Clare - was not very impressed by her) that there was no need as long as I took my multivitamin and had a healthy diet. Now very confused as I have read here and elsewhere about being advised to do this this. What advice were you given at the clinic? Have been ttc for 2years now so want to do everything possible to make my first cycle successful 

Many thanks


----------



## 8868dee

Garrioch: on all my treatments i was advised to have a healthy diet and nothing anout extra milk tho i have read on here some advise it. X


----------



## littlewhisper

Garrioch, the clinic will never tell you to do anything unless there is sound medical evidence thats why they say don't even change your diet! But just because there isn't loads of evidence in medical data doesn't mean it doesn't work. Go with your instinct and what feels right for you. I researched supplements , diet etc and just made my own plan, just make sure  whatever you take is right for you with your individual circumstances.  Clare is ok she's just young and goes by the book as I don't think she has the experience to give her own opinion. She will give correct advice but just the basics. Fiona is very knowledgable if you ever get her.

Good luck hun, if you download fitness pal you can type in different foods into diary o find out how much protein is in them. Personally I just had a wee glass of milk as I couldn't stomach more.

LW x


----------



## Garrioch

Thanks 8868dee and littlewhisper. I am not a big fan of milk so glad I don't need to drink 1litre a day however if I had to I would. Just starting to get my head round having to do icsi and what it involves . I try not to Google too  much but it's so difficult to know what to do for the best when there is so much conflicting advice out there. I have fallen pregnant twice naturally but miscarried on both occasions round about 6-8 weeks. Like everyone else on this forum i just want to do everything i possibly can to make it work xx


----------



## 8868dee

Sorry u had 2 mc hun xx gl with ur cycle xx


----------



## EmmaC1808

Hi Ladies, well as of today i'm PUPO! 2 little embies back in on 3dt. They are both 5 cell, and EEVA put them as low predictors, so basically hoping for a bit of a miracle.. But hey, you never know!!
Wee bear i have been using pregnicare as well. I also take extra folic acide and vit d as these have been shown to help reduce MC. I have also read about using a hot water bottle during stimms. Stop using it after ET tho - apparently the embies dont like the heat!
Garrioch welcome. I think there are a lot of different things on the internet about what to eat and drink. All gets a bit confusing! Personally I cant stand drinking milk, so didnt bother with that. I also bough a whole lot of avocados planning to eat them, and then didn't.. I think so long as you are taking a good pre-natal vitamin, and eating reasonably well, then that is prob enough (said the girl who has a chinese takeaway for tea last night..
Jo hope it was good news today at scan. 
LW and Dee hope you are both doing ok and enjoying your pregnancy!!!!
xx


----------



## Weebear

I was taking two, or just started should I say as they have certain ingredients that help with wilsons temp syndrome. Might drop the second. I also used to go to a natural specialist in ttc who prescribed me two of the omega three, can't remember exactly why, but he had good results. Think the water bottle stems from acupuncture, keeping warm uterus etc. thought I was doing well, just stopped in at tesco to get my Brazil nuts and pineapple juice been rec by my ACU lady. Said she's seeing lots of twins just now,   I can feel lots of move,ent and gurgles already, probably my bowels though, Eak!

Good luck on being PUPO Emmac.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hi everyone...

Welcome Garroch. Yea I think its as the girls have said...do your own research and eat well with a varied diet with some supplements. I asked them about coq and Marco said its not proven for women but there has been some success with it in use in men. I still take it though...

Thanks Lw, emma, mrs M and dee for your sympathies about dh. Yea its exhausting ....just having to do everything in the house, go to work and take care of dh. So in that sense not sure im up to all the injections etc in 3-4 weeks time.  If we postpone to start dec....otd would be just before Xmas. So if its a bfn i guess it'd be tough but at least i wouldn't have to face back into work for a while.

Glad to hear you had a nice weekend LW. ...But sure how could you not have a nice weekend just after getting a bfp? But I'm sure it was nice to mark it being away somewhere beautiful. Hope the upset stomach/ohss has improved....
Not sure what you can do about the crinone gel. As my af was a week late the last time, i  tried having a bath and helping it out...but did n't have much luck...could n't reach ! Maybe try some pelvic floor exercises ? 

No word from Joanne ? Her scan was yday not today as the clinic in belfast is only open mon, wed and fri.hope it went well Joanne.

I read that someone is asking about omega 3. I take the one from natural health practice omega 3...I think its recommended by someone on this forum. I used buy a supermarket brand and then read about the omega needing to come from the fish body and not their liver so bought a more expensive better quality one. Their web site is quiet good if anyone wants to google them...lot of info around women's health. You take it twice a day...it contains peppermint.

Congrats on being pupo Emma. Well hopefully EEVA will be proved wrong. You just need lots of PMA now.  I think we ll go for EEVA next time...even just to see what quality it will grade them at...might help us deciding on whether to have a 3rd and final go if next one fails.


----------



## missuso

Hello all,

Hope all progressing well with various stages, we seem to have it all going on in this thread ! Mrs Mac, good luck with EC of those two wee follies tomorrow  

The last few posts about food etc was making me think about what yummy healthy recipes you are cooking at the moment to try and make sure you are getting all your vitamins etc.  Just trying to get a few more ideas.  My current fav lunch is wholewheat wrap, spread with natural yoghurt and filled with spinach, avocado and chicken...mmmmhhhhh.  Also just polished off a bowl of strawberries, blackberries and blueberries with dollop of yoghurt and topped with a handful of nuts.  DP so impressed that he took a photo of it  

So what has been inspiring you recently, any suggestions to share with the rest of us ?


----------



## 8868dee

Emma: yay for u being pupo hun x gl with 2ww and otd xx 

Pippi: yeah u gotta do what u feel is right regarding treatment hun xx gl with ur decision xx i hope joanne is ok havent heard from her xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Good luck too mrs M ...forget your ec was on Friday !!!
Hope they find one or two more follicles lurking.

I was looking up the ideal omega3. If its one a day its cheaper than natural health omega 3 as the natural health practice omega 3 costs approx £20 per month. Does n't say what part of the fish it comes from...whatever pharmaceutical grade means ! 
Looked it up..means its 99% pure. ...less fillers etc.


----------



## littlewhisper

Pippi that natural health looks great it's got more dha than the ideal omega3 and its DHA tats the important one . You get over 500 mg with it as well as EPA so think I might try that next. I got Sita west which has 450 mg DHA but not much EPA. I think EEVA is a great way to go, it just flt like we were giving them the best ance by not moving them and a little insight ino quality.

I knew Joanne's scan was yesterday, I posted yesterday but have heard nothing, hope shes so elated she forgot to update us. And wasn't LM 's scan today?

Stelpo when Is yours?

Garrioch I totally understand about being apprehensive about Icsi, I was too and still am a bit but unless there's a real problem with either the eggs or sperm they're shouldn't be any more issues than with a normal IVF. I just had to have fith that fertilisation was the problem, hope I'm right! Wish you loads of luck fr your cycle hun xx

Missuso those munches sound fab, you must try a lovely curry recipe I found on 'good food ' it's chickpea, spinach and tomato ( also has broccoli in it) it's delicious and easy to make, lasts two days . I add extra root ginger and garlic and also some kale when Ai can get it. Eat with brown basmati and a chapatti hmmmmmm!!

Also made big batch of potato and leek soup , leeks are full of folate. Anther s salmon with pancetta served with puy lentils cooked in stock and non pickled beetroot chopped up  and spinach.  Add cooked onions and fairlie to lentils too.

Emma congratulations on becoming pupo that's great news!! Here's    for those little embers to stick xx

AFM much less bloated although still a bit but not complaining. Gt bloods done oday o check my progesterone as I'm para about only taking it for 12 days. Pippi I need your research to tell me it's fine !


----------



## stelpo

LW, had another scan yesterday and all is well with little bean, measuring spot on 8 weeks. However....2nd sac is still growing and I'm still having mega bleeding issues which is doing my head in! I can only assume that the empty sac is throwing all my hormones out of kilter. Dont want to sound ungrateful when so many people dont get a bfp at all,  but just want to be normal....still keeping theses fingers crossed!

All your recipe ideas are making me hungry!

S x


----------



## LM76

Hi girls,

Hope everyone is doing fine, sorry I don't post much these days, I had my scan yesterday LW, everything looked great and it was such a relief to see the wee heartbeat, I was 8 weeks yesterday.

Love to everyone LM xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Stelpo: glad ur scan went well hun will the other sac come away did they say ?? 

Lw: when do u get ur bloods bk hun ?? 

Mrsm: gl at ec hun xx 

Lm: thats great hun glad ur scan went well x


----------



## MrsMacD

Stelpo glad to hear everything is going well with little bean. Hope the bleeding resolves itself soon 

Emma great news on being PUPO. Lets hope you prove that low predictors can get you your dream too.   We'll be having whatever we manage to get put back regardless of eeva but it should help us think about what our next step will be if this doesn't work.

Afm we've just arrived in glasgow. Will be sick of the drive by the end of the week. Did try to convince dh to stay for the weekend to save coming down again on sunday but he wasn't having it


----------



## joanne2001

Hi ladies, sorry haven't been on this few days!! Yesterday was the longest most tiring days I have had!!

So it turns out we have two identical twins!!! OMG, seen the two little heartbeats flickering away, going back next Wednesday again for another scan so we can see more, unbelievable, so so happy and just completely over the moon.  We feel our family will now be complete!!

Joanne xx


----------



## stelpo

Woo hoo - great news Joanne, we were getting worried about you!

S x


----------



## joanne2001

I know sorry, but wasn't fit for anything yesterday, had to go into work yesterday after it, so was just physically and emotionally wrecked!!

Hope you are keeping well

Just a quick question, these are identical, but on my little pics, one says 7wks and the other says 6wks 4 days, would this be still okay or could it be a vanishing twin??

Joanne x


----------



## LM76

Great news Joanne, how exciting identical twins xx


----------



## littlewhisper

Oh girls that's such great news, you lot have been keeping me awake at night!!   

Joanne!!!! Wow zee thats amazing news    , can't remember did you get one or two eggs put back? But identical means from the same egg wow . Have you felt any different? 

LM great news for you to just be amazing  to see a wee heartbeat  

Stelpo sorry Hun I didn't realise you were yesterday or Ai would have asked then. So glad all ok and really hope the bleeding stops c'nt imagine the worry. I know I get hungry just thinking bout t. I have a rel thing about soups just now and salty savoury  

MrsMacD so are you in tomorrow for EC? Good luck hope you get lots of eggies!


----------



## joanne2001

Thanks ladies, the only thing I have really noticed was sore boobs and a very swollen belly, I look 3 or 4 months pregnant already, no joke, and my belly starts coming out from just under my boobs, and my bras don't fit me any more!! The sickness only really started yesterday and today, which I am thankful for!!

Joanne x


----------



## stelpo

Joanne, vanishing twin is where one twin doesnt make it so as long as you have two heartbeats, all looks good. My situation last year was that we had 2 heartbeats at 7 weeks and both twins were measuring similar, but one sac was quite a bit smaller than the other which made me suspicious it might not continue, at 8 weeks we only had one heartbeat. Obviously the other one continued to develop normally while the other became less and less obvious every scan, though right up till i delivered at 21 weeks, the small sac was still visible, though often it is completely reabsorbed.
This time, while there were two sacs, only one ever had an embryo in it, the other one may have had a yolk sac, but it wasn't very clear. So this was a twin pregnancy with one viable twin and one anembryonic sac which i would expect to eventually get smaller, though at the moment it is still growing - and prob what is causing me to bleed as I think the hormones are out of kilter.
I wouldnt worry about the size difference at the moment, at 7 weeks the measurement difference from 6+4 is prob a couple of mm and therefor not that accurate lol - wait till you are a bit further on to start comparing.

And I feel your bloating pain...

Fab news!

S x


----------



## 8868dee

Joanne: woohoo joanne so ur embie split aww bless thats sweet xx was so worried as never heard anything zxx


----------



## joanne2001

Thanks stelpo, I know, just still so nervous and I am definitely going to stop googling now!! Hope all goes well for you!!

Thanks dee, hope you are keeping well, didn't mean to panic anyone!!

Love to you all and the very best of luck

Joanne x


----------



## littlewhisper

Joanne can I ask a last question, did you keep taking your crinone or just or 12 days as normal ?


----------



## 8868dee

Thats ok joanne im just glad that everything went well with scan xz i know ur babies are identical but just curious to see if u had 1 or 2 put bk xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Brilliant Joanne...wow identical twins. As stelpo said a few mm difference at this stage prob gives the different 'ages'
Can't imagine you could concentrate much in work yesterday !

Great new Steplo that all still good. As Lw said I didn't know you were having another scan...
Great to get the reassurance of the scan considering you are having bleeding.

I'll research the progesterone LW when you get your results back Lw. Itll be Good to get the reassurance that all is ok in that department. I had n't researched the diff components of omega 3...just went for that one as its fish body...thought it was good to avoid mercury and nasty stuff that might be in the liver. Still never got the royal jelly..


----------



## joanne2001

Thanks Pippi, no I didn't do a thing in work!!

Dee I did get two put back in, but it seems one has split and the other one didn't take

LW, I actually was on the short protocol, so was only given a second shot of ovitrelle, but to keep me sane I asked to be on crinone as well, they said I didn't need it, but I got it anyway, I think I took it for about 4 weeks, and have been on clexane also and up until 13 weeks

Joanne


----------



## 8868dee

Joanne: how mad is that u are having twins from having 2 embies put bk but instead of them both taking one took and split x didnt realise that one embie could split after transfef as i thought it would of happened already in the lab x thays amazing that is xx enjoy it hun xx


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks Joanne, well hoping I didn't need the crinone as I didn't 't get it and was so shocked about BFP I forgot to ask for some more! That s amazing that one split, so magical  

Pippi get yourself that royal jelly,the liquid stuff , I honestly think it helps and now wld be a good time to start. It's quite pricey but as I said it lasts . I was taking natures best fish oil which was good but since BFP I've been gagging on them as they're huge. They're fish body too but not sure if purified as much. Are yours ok to swallow I. E what size?


----------



## EmmaC1808

Congrats on the scans Jo and Stelpo.
MrsMacD I hope EC went really well for you today!

AFM i'm only 1dpt and going mental already.. God knows what kind of state i'll be in by OTD lol. Anyway, just trying to take it easy and watch crap on TV. Made the mistake last night of looking at success rates of 3dt 5cell embies. It doesn't look good for my wee guys.. Anyay, am going to step away from Dr Google now, and just pray for a miracle. Surely its time for one? xx


----------



## 8868dee

Emma: dr google would tell u that you were on deaths door if u had a cold lol so dont listen to anything on there  xx they are in the best place ur womb x gl hun i know the 2ww us mental and one of the hardest to go thru x keep positive x hun and watxh more rubbish daytime telly i swear it was invented for those on the 2ww lol xx


----------



## Weebear

Great news Joanne on the twins. Hia to everyone else xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Will order it this weekend LW !! If it lasts a few weeks or longer then its not too expensive...the omega 3 is £20 a month on amazon so a bit pricy. I measured the tablet...although slightly hard to measure a spherical tablet...at the longest and widest point its approx 2.4 cm x 1 cm. I have no problem swallowing them but they are not small. Actually I have more problems taking the zinc and selenium supplements...they are smaller but thicker and i need way more water to take them. 
Maybe you could compare them to yours and see if they are bigger/smaller. When do you get your progesterone back ?


Dh is actually walking (albeit slowly) today with only one crutch...got such a surprise when I came home from work. It's our 11 year wedding anniversary tomorrow so we might even get out for a meal out now.
So now I'm thinking we could be good for ivf in October if he continues like this. ...
Hope im not too late now with the royal jelly.

Yes step away from google Emma. There are lots of stories about success with not perfect embryos...so don't worry until otd.


----------



## littlewhisper

Pippi! You really made me smile, I knew I would get an accurate answer about the fish pills  .  They sound about the same size as my natures best ones, maybe bigger  . So might just stick with my Zita West ones which are kind oval but only about a cm.  thanks for the info though. Yes you coud just start the Royal jelly anyway and if you start cycling on Oct  it won't do any harm n you never know. Ideally it should be three months before but I reckon CoQ10 does soe good work too. Great to hear your DH is on his feet    that will help his spirits for a start  

Hang in there Emma, no one knows what is going on in your body so stay Positive !   Xx


----------



## MrsMacD

Hi ladies thought I'd give you a quick update. I got 5 eggs yesterday which was a big surprise! 3 out of the 5 eggs fertilised normally so they've been put in eeva. Just have to wait until monday to find out how they are doing.

Hope everyone has a good weekend planned


----------



## littlewhisper

Oh MrsMacD that is amazing news!!!   what a lovely surprise   here's to your three in Eeva developing well, so excited for you !


----------



## Pippi_elk

Great news MrsM...50% more eggs. See I told you there might be follies lurking ;-)
Good luck for continued growth over weekend...

Ha ha Lw. Am I that predictable ! Well thought the best way to describe their size was to measure them. Its funny that since you got your bfp that you are having a hard time swallowing them. I wonder is it a physiological or hormal thing or is it after feeling sick last week that it started.
Ordered the royal jelly last night...


----------



## 8868dee

Mrsmacd: yay!! Amazing news hun xx gl monday xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Girls, when ye went back for your repeat ivf...did you have to sign any forms or anything ? Is it basically just tell them when your next af is due and when you want to start...and obviously hand over the cash!


----------



## littlewhisper

Pippi, yes that's it pretty much unless you use EEVa in which case there's one form to sign and I was changing to Icsi so had one more but otherwise yes just call when AF comes and book your Prostap ( if your doing the same protocol ? Xx


----------



## EmmaC1808

Thats great news MrsMacD!! Hope your three wee embies are snuggled in nicely in EEVA. Gl for Monday! x


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi ladies sorry not posted in a while .

Hope you are all well .

Massive congratulations to all you lovely ladies and congratulations on all your your BFPs. Delighted to see Gcrm making so many of your dreams come true . . Hope you are all keeping well .can I ask did you ladies use eeva ?

Also sorry to all the ladies with bfns .

Good luck to everyone cycling at the min .

Mrs macd I hope Eeva works well for you .

Afm:Just home from our holibags and on the way home thinking of our 2nd attempt lol .cant wait to get started again but have to wait on getting some frozen back up sperm . Dh had another blow back to zero a couple of months back at our nhs appt before our hols so hoping we manage to get a 2nd attempt in this year but just need to wait on him starting his tamoxifen and cutting out the booze and fingers crossed we get some Swimmers .Really hit us both bad as after visiting the doct or in London and him seeing 50 in his sa we thought things had started improving  xxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Mrs glasgow: welcome bk hun x really hope u manage to get some swimmers this time fx fx xx i didnt use eeva because my embies were frozen blasts which were from my cycle in 2012 before gcrm had eeva x i know some others have used eeva tho so maybe they could help u more on that xx gl with ur next cycle tho hun xx


----------



## FertileRoad

It's been a while, last cycled one year ago bfn. Contacted Margaret at clinic for info re IVI Valencia, has anyone considered this clinic? Was considering next cycle at end of year but with below Ono not sure now -

Was at my own GP for another matter sleeping tablets as not been sleeping, put on one and half stone since last cycle  now she is testing me for under active thyroid. Now feel a it ifd that we spent £5k and our problem could be my thyroid. Does anyone know if GCRM take your blood for TSH and can we request our blood test results from IVF treatment  I would be interested to compare.

Also spoke to GP about DE her reply at least it wouldn't have your stubbornness. lol


----------



## stelpo

Fertile, how lovely to hear from you again, remember you well from last year  can't answer any of your questions, but hope you get the answers you want.....as far as I know, I haven't ever had tsh tested, I have wondered about that too.

Good luck with whatever you decide [youtube] 

A x


----------



## FertileRoad

Stelpo congratulations on BFP. Well done fingers crossed xx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

dee hope your keeping well . How many wks are you ?

Stelpo you 2 , how many wks are you ?

Fertile road hope you get some answers from your tests . i don think they do but you can request copiesof your notes . ive done it twice .i recently visited the doctors 2 for bloods and have had a full lot of tests checked .

Thanks dee - It's kind of frustrating as its out of our hands but just need 2 be patient again .we just spend our time waiting and waiting lol 3.5 yrs and I'm getting better lol . My sister recently found out shes expecting again so looking forward to being an aunty again -early days but fingers crossed  . I just adore my wee nephew who's 2 now so will be lovely to have another neice or nephew to spoil id be lost without himxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thanks Lw. I'll give them a call this weekend once dh does nt persuade me to postpone.
YOu won't feel 25th September coming round....although I'm sure if feels an age away.


Welcome back MrsGlasgow. Sorry to hear about sperm count still being low but hopefully that will change after the next few months.

Fertile road. I did a cycle of ivf..my tsh was around 4 (so just in normal nhs range) as i got my gp to run a few tests when was n't fallign pregnant naturally. No fertility dr ever said anything to me about it. Then after a bfn....I started doing some research and found that some clinics want your tsh to be around 1-1.5. I asked Marco at the review appt and he said ideally it should be below 2. So my gp prescribed thyroxine and they (gp) measured my bloods 8-9 weeks later and my tsh was around 1.7. 
Don't know if it will make any difference to ivf #2 outcome  but when you spend 5k you want things to be as optimum as possible. I can't do anything about old eggs but want to fix the basic things. My luteal phase is now a day longer but my periods are lighter (they were never terribly heavy or painful). 
Not sure if gcrm will measure your tsh...but why not just get your gp to do it ...for free.


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

I've not been on in a while. 

Congratulations to all the bfps and   to bfns. 

Fertile: I've had 4 fets. 1 was an early m/c and the other 3 were bfns. We are now having a fresh cycle elsewhere and using GCRM as our satellite clinic. Anyway,other clinic tested my TSH and it was 4.56. They cancelled my cycle and wanted it down to 1-2 ideally. I contacted Marco and he agreed with this yet I've had 4 fets there and it was never tested! I agree that we can't control everything but there are some small things we can control. I took the thyroxine for 4 weeks and TSH now 2.3. Cons happy with that and so going ahead soon. My gp prescribes the thyroxine. 

Xx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Pippi that's interesting to read. Defo agree when your spending that much money you defo want everything to be as good as it can .when are you hoping to have your 2nd attempt ? How is your dh ? Any better ?

i've just had mine checked - not sure of the levels yet but all she said was it was spot on the last time it was checked but didn't tell me the level . Lol but I have very heavy periods and very dry skin and I think a few of the other symptoms muscle cramps , brittle hair and nails , weight gain ,constipation lol lol but guess I could just be unlucky ha ha ! X


----------



## MrsMacD

I have a question I hope you ladies can answer. I have ET tomorrow and cant remember if I should be taking ibuprofen or pain killers before it. They never said anything at ec but I have a feeling I took something the last time?


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Mrs macd ive only had et once but didnt take anything before hand .dont rem them suggesting anything . Good luck for tomo xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Fertileroad: hello hun x how have u been xx nit sure about tah as i have never had it tested x gl finding out hun xx and gl with ur next cycle hun xx

MrsG: hi hun x aww its nice that u r close to ur nephew bless x congrats to ur sis x its early days as im only 5 wks 3 days xx so im excitex but also tryingnot to think about last 2 times which us hard but im getting there x 

Spl: how are u hun x nice to hear from u xx what does tsh test for i have never had it tested but am curious lol x 

Mrsmacd: i have had 4 transfers and have never taken anything for pain relief x maybe look back at ur okd posts to see if u posted anout taking a pain killer hun x massive gl to u tomorrow xx


----------



## stelpo

Mrsmacd - I've never taken anything for ET, only EC! Good luck  

S x


----------



## MrsMacD

Welcome back MrsG and thanks. Thanks Dee and stelpo aswell. I obviously got mixed up. Hope to get caught up with everyones news tomorrow


----------



## Pippi_elk

Dee, TSH stands for thyroid stimulating hormone. The higher it is means the harder your thyroid is working producing T3/T4 thyroid hormones. 
Mrs glasgow, ask your gp what the numbers were. Ask also what the t4 was too as they probably tested that. Normal to the gp is anything where your TSH is 4 or below...so since you waiting on dh a good time to get your thyroid in order...as it takes  2-3 months for drugs to work.
I'm hoping to cycle mid October...but cutting it tight at this stage but should be doable if i can get the drugs delivered this week or early next week. Dh doing well....still on crutches but he has to aim to be walking without crutches by the end of th week. He's still in a cast but will get that off in less than 2 weeks...and then into a brace for another 6 weeks.
So we won't be doing much sightseeing in glasgow as he won't be up to much walking...but as the ankle surgeon said to him its not his ankle he needs for ivf !!!

Sugarpielaura..found exactly the same response about tsh from gcrm. yea why does Marco say when you ask him that it should be below 2 but never volunteer that before you start. How much other things are they not being proactive about...
Have you noticed any changes in your cycle now that you are on thyroxine? I'm on 25mg a day...

Never took anything mrsM for et...no pain at all apart from having too full a bladder. Best of luck...hope all 3 are progressing well.


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks forcthe explanation pippi hun xx thats very true lol that what the ankle surgeon said ha x hope ur next cycle goes well for u hun xx


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi Mrs Glasgow! We all cycled together last time ( well within a week or so) good to see you on the thread ( well not good your having to cycle again but you know what I mean   ). I used EEVA this time nd it helped the embryologist decide which eggs to put back . I had two 8 cell and a 6 and 7 cell. They would've put back the two 8 cells and te 7 but EEVA said one 8 cell was a low predictor but the 6,7 and 8 were high predictors so it kind of surprised them. Good luck with your cycle hope your DH gets a decent sample when it counts xx

Fertile Road hi to you too! Yes I would definitely get your TSH and t4 done. You can also get Cycle day 3 ( CD3) bloods done with your GP, the TSH can be done anytime in your cycle though. I got a whole load checked before this cycle. I'm sure you already ave but check out Agate's learning from a failed cycle for things to check. Good luck hun xx

Pippi it's sounding more and more positive, hope you get to go in October xx

Dee can you help me clarify ( I'm being thick again) am I as far along as you I.e 5wks 3 days or a bit behind because yours was an FET? My last period was on 8th August .   But monday last week when I did a clear blue it only said 2-3 weeks?? 

MrsMacD I wouldn't take anything as its not sore but if you did I definitely woudn't take ibuprofen as its not safe for embryo only paracetamol . I can't imagine you'd need anything unless they had real difficulty last time ? 

Hi to SPL  lovely to hear from you too xx

LW xx


----------



## 8868dee

LW: u r exactly same as me my last period was also 8th august hun we had transfef and otd same day as well as our periods being same day hun so u r exactly same day also ur egg collection was on the same day as my ovulation 23rd august. It doesnt make u less than me coz i had fet. What matters is that we had af same day and transfer same day so u will be exactly same as me  xx so we should be due same day or within a day of each other  we will know for sure at our scans. The only thing different is that u r having ur scan earlier than me not sure why that is as i was only offered my scan at 8 weeks xx but i dont mind lol xx hope this helps ya xx  if u type in either ur lasst period (8th august) or egg collection day (23rd august) on ivf calculator on homepage it will give u same results as me hun xxbit only the scan will tell u the real edd as i think it also depends on when the embie implants tho thats just my guess x

According to ivf calculator if u take it from last period im due 15th may (this is based on a 28 day cycle where as i have a 29 days cycle) however if u take it from egg collection/ovulation i am due 16th may. Think its better to take it from collection ad if u take it from last period date it may be wrong as not everyone has a 28 day cycle . Mine is 29 days long x hope this doesnt confuse u lol xx


----------



## littlewhisper

Dee yes my cycles can be from 28 -34 days can't remember what that last one was ! Thanks for that hun xx


----------



## 8868dee

No worries hun xx ur scan will tell u ur edd date xx x


----------



## EmmaC1808

Mrs Macd, hope everything went OK for transfer and that you got good results from EEVA.

MrsG, hope your probs with DH sperm get sorted. Have you tried Chinese medicine? I read somewhere recently that there are some herbs that can give the wee guys a boost.

Fertile road, we are also considering donor if this cycle doesn't work. We spoke to Marco re Valencia, and may go with that in the future just for the link with GCRM (on the basis that life would be simpler with a satelite clinic at home). We are also thinking about going with Serum in Athens as an alternative, as there seem to be a lot of ladies who have had great successes there. We already did the hidden infection testing with them, and have previously had a consultation with Penny over the phone, and they seem lovely. In fact that only reason we went with GCRM this time was because the clinic in Athens was shut for August, and we wanted to have one last shot at home with OE. The other thing that attracted us to Serum was the fact that they will do a tandem cycle, which we are pretty interested in. Also serum do immune cycles, which we need as I have a lot of immune issues.

Re: the thyroid testing there is actually quite a large trial in Birmingham re this. Its called the TABLET trial. I thought about entering, but like all of these types of trial I have never been brave enough to risk getting the placebo. Apparently it is quite important to know your TSH level because a seemingly normal level (i.e. within normal limits for your gp) can still be suboptimal for fertility.  I think it is more linked with recurrent miscarriage than actual probs in getting pregnant tho which is maybe why Marco never mentioned it. I first heard about it when I went to see Dr Gorgy in London re recurrent MCs. He picked it up in my medical notes. I had previously had it checked and my TSH was 3.5 (cant remember what T4 was). In fact i never ended up needing thyroxine as i had it rechecked and strangely it had gone down to 1.4 on its own... I think that there is more interest in the TPO antibodies test (that is what Birmingham measure) than TSH and T4 now as well, although not sure if GPs will run that test. 

Pippa, hope your drugs arrive on time. Glad to hear that DH feeling better now! Not long till you come over now then all being well!

LW step away from the clearblue! Are they not notorious for false readings, particularly when your are a wee bit further along. Also i think the number of weeks preg your are is measured from your last period (or in our case 2 weeks prior to EC because i think as it is not a natural cycle LMP isn't accurate because of the time taken for DR and Stimms), whereas CB only measures from ovulation (or EC in our case), so you have to add 2 weeks to it (so 5 wks would be 3 weeks on CB if that makes sense!). So that all sounds fine! And anyway, as Dee says, you will get your date from the scan!

Hope everyone OK. AFM I'm now 4dp3dt and going mad already! Just trying to stay positive now, and hope that next week doesn't go in too slowly.

xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Mrsmacd: not sure what time u were in for transfer but i really hope it went well x and ur embies are snuggling in xx 

Emma: thats insteresting that tsh is linked to recurrent miscarriage how do u get it tested do u know ? Gl with the rest of ur 2ww hun hope it passes quickly for u hun xx


----------



## EmmaC1808

Hi Dee. Thanks Hun. It's going soooo slowly! I just want to know now lol! GP will test your TSH an T4 if you ask them to (in fact they also did the retest for me a well). I just explained that my IVF consultant wanted to know what it was. I also managed to get a few other tests like coeliac and stuff like that done by GP as well xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks for the info emma xx i hope ur 2ww begind to speed up for u lol x


----------



## FertileRoad

Thanks Emma - re info on Serum and the Tandem - I have been looking for a clinic that did this as still want the option of it being my 'own' .

I was not sure about Agate - and all the info she gives may have another look and send over a blood


----------



## stelpo

Fertile, dogus in Cyprus do tandem too - I know someone who did  that on her first cycle and is now pg with twins on a de cycle there.

S x


----------



## MrsMacD

Marsh hope you had a good holiday. Sorry to hear about DH's sample. Fingers crossed the meds will do the trick and you'll get to go again

FertileRoad sorry to hear about your sleeping problems. I hope the tablets are making things better. Nothing worse than being sleep deprived! Hope you're able to get your thyroid tests done through your go to save having to pay out more money. Hopefully they'll all come back normal

Emma I know it is easier said than done but try not to drive yourself in sane. Keep busy and maybe plan some fun stuff. Won't be too long till you get the outcome

And I'm back home again and won't be missing the long drives to Glasgow. We had 2 embryos transferred this morning. Eeva put them both as low predictors but David said they weren't far out and they both looked good so that is positive. He also said that from the eeva stats they have there is a higher pregnancy rate from low predictors than high. Fingers crossed myself and Emma back this up


----------



## 8868dee

Mrsmacd: Yay pupo lady hope the 2ww passes by quickly for u xxx m


----------



## Pippi_elk

Congrats mrsM...is the 3rd one kept on in the lab for another few days?
Hopefully David is right about low predictors....

Interesting info EmmaC about the TSH. ....no one ever really explained if the lower tsh was to help you get pregnant or stay pregnant. 

Fertileroad, Hope you're sleeping better soon...lack of sleep colours how you view everything..

Think we are going to postpone cycling until end nov/start dec. dh has had bad day with foot and its all too much for us both i think to cycle in next few weeks. If he's able to run about the place come the end of October ill be kicking myself ...but I doubt it! Kinda takes pressure off...only downside is that I'll be a few months older...but if its a bfn will have Xmas to come to terms with it...don't know if that's a good thing or a bad thing.


----------



## MrsMacD

Stupid predictive text. My last post should have said mrsg not marsh lol!

Pippi that's a shame you're going to have to postpone. It's only a few more months though and by then your dh will be back to full health, the pressure will be off and you'll be able to make the most of your time in Glasgow. My 3rd embryo is being kept in the lab but eeva put it as hours out, it is fragmented etc etc so I'm just concentrating on what we have onboard


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Mrs macD: congrats on being pupo. Everything crossed. 

Dee: hiya. Thanks. Yeah, TSH is for your thyroid. Nhs don't consider anything less that 5 to be abnormal and I had a bit of a battle with my gp to get thyroxine. Gp even referred me to endocrinologist. Just a blood test to Check it. The drug brought my TSH down in 4 weeks. 

Pippi: I know. I was actually a bit annoyed as maybe that's one if the reasons it's not working for us?! Surely basic wee thing to check?! I'm on 50mg a day at the moment. 

Hi to everyone else.  Xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Sugarpielaura, did you notice any change in your cycles when you started thyroxine ? My periods are definatley lighter...whether that's a good or bad thing.


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Pippi,

I'm not too sure to be honest as I'm constantly on the pill so my bleeds are false,if you know what I mean. I did think that the first bleed since on it was a bit lighter. Certainly shorter in length. Next one is bit more normal. Xx


----------



## 8868dee

Pippi: totally understand u having to postpone ur next cycle hun the pressure will be off and u dont have to worry about accidently double booking clinic appt with ankle appts  x gl for ur next cycle near xmas xx hope u get a special xmas bfp xx 

Mrsmacd: lol i was wondering if i missed a newbie when u put marsh ha x 

Spl: thanks for the info hun xx im curious about it as i havent been tested for it at all even tho i have had 2 mc between 9-11 wks. All i was tested for was chromosomes and thrombophelias for my reccurent tests at the antenatal clinic after the second one and emma said it may be linked to recurrent mcs x


----------



## littlewhisper

Congratulations MrsMacD on being pupo ! Hope they snuggle in tight  xx

Pippi, think something is trying to tell you to wait to  cycle   As I said before better to have you both feeling at your best, stress does not good sperm make! Just think about the time you'll have o prep your body with Royal Jelly  .  

I think you girls are right, GCRM should check TSH levels BEFORE we  cycle! 

AFM I tried calling my GP to get my blood results but they weren't back  . The lab is  soooo slow! 

Dee d'you know if I'll get another scan at gcrm after this one or do you get put in the NHS system after 8 weeks?


----------



## 8868dee

LW: u have yr scan at gcrm then u hae to contact ur local gp and make an appt with midwife there and then they will get the ball rolling for other scans etc. after ur scan at gcrm they will send a letter to ur gp telling them of ur pregnancy so they will know anyway hun xx if u want more scans done at gcrm after ur 8 week scan thn u have to pay for them. U can also get private scans done at places like baby bond in glasgow hun xx


----------



## littlewhisper

Ok thanks Dee! I'm thinking whether I should postpone my scan to 8 weeks as I think it's only going to be seven when I get me done and nt sure if that's enough to know things are ok


----------



## EmmaC1808

Congrats on being PUPO Mrs MacD! Lets hope your two little embies are getting snuggled in! Mine were low predictors as well, so lets hope we are bot going to prove eeva wrong!

Pippa sounds like postponing is the best thing to do! At least then you will be able to concentrate fully on the cycle as DH foot will be better!

Hope everyone else doing ok today! xx


----------



## Lady Chilli

I had two low predictors put back last Thursday (both not far from being high, similar to you MrsMacD) so it's very comforting tohear it ddoesn't necessarily mean bad news. 

Very best of luck to everyone, reading these forums is a real lifeline in the 2ww. 

Apologies for terrible phone typing.


----------



## MrsRed

Hello ladies. I've been reading your posts with interest and I am completely intrigued with the talk about EEVA. When you say 'low predictors' but nearly 'high' how far out we're they? and what is all this based on? Is it the no of cells, how they look i.e. no fragmentation, etc  I'm also confused that the clinic are suggesting that low predictors have a higher pregnancy rate than high, how is this possible? If that proves to be true over time then it sort of de-credits the merits of EEVA. This is all mind blowing! 

I'm thinking of cycling again and wondering whether or not I should use EEVA. I hope you don't mind all my questions, just trying to get a better understanding of it all.


----------



## Lady Chilli

Hi MrsRed. My low predictors were because the cells divided outside of the optimum one hour window when it's supposed to happen. This is measured twice and my second division happened about half an hour too early. I was told they may revise the rating system to include medium and that without EEVA my embryos would have been rated as great quality. Obviously I don't know my outcome yet but it did allow them to give guidance on the number to put back. It also helps me try to manage my expectations as they were still in the end low predictors. 
.


----------



## 8868dee

LW: how come they have booked u in at 7 weeks hun ? All my scans have been at 8 weeks. They can see quite a bit from 6 weeks onwards so i think 7 weeks is fine but go with what ever u feel is comfortable hun x 

Lady chilli: i totally agree dont know what i wpuld of done with out this forum in all my cycles and 2wws lol xx gl for otd hun xx


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi Mrs Red lovely to hear from you again, it's been ages! Yes I used EEVA, it's basically an incubator with time lapsed imaging which records when the cells in the egg divide. There are  time parameters within which the cells should divide which indicate its a viable embryo. Sometimes the cells divide just outside the parameters and EEVA grades them as low predictors. I think maybe its embryos like these that have been tagged as low which actually have gone on to become a viable pregnancy and this has pushed the statistics up whereas the few that are high predictors haven't always led to a pregnancy ( perhaps due to other factors ) more eggs are probably tagged as low than high I would imagine.

Dee slaked to DH, just ping to stick with 7 week scan too desperate ! LW x


----------



## MrsMacD

MrsRed, LW has given a really good description of what eeva is. Typically it is used by women who get a number of eggs and allows them to choose and get the highest predictors put back. In our case we wanted to use it to find out a bit more about egg quality as I have very low amh and have been told there is no point in using own eggs. I was waiting to be told my eggs were rubbish which would have meant I'd have to get my head round donor eggs. However 2 of our embryos were 5 mins away from being high predictors which they said in a 48hr period was nothing. The other was hours out. You also get a memory stick with footage of your embryos dividing. As we only had 2 it was over in seconds lol!


----------



## 8868dee

Lw: i dont blame ya i would also go with a earlier scan if it was booked earlier and its 7 weeks so only a week difference


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Dee: I was told that high TSH can prevent implantation and cause m/c. The evidence is a bit sketchy but I think that it's such a simple thing to check and treat that it's worth the chance. Go to your gp and ask to have your thyroid checked. 

LW: good luck for your scan. There will be loads to see by then I'm sure. 

Hope everyone else is well.  

Xx


----------



## missuso

MrsMac, good luck being PUPO, am keeping fingers crossed for you, take it easy these next few weeks, deep breaths


----------



## FertileRoad

Omg I started something 're thyroid rush test sorry to all who have never thought about it. Today I sent I've my questionnaire 're medical to serum will keep you posted


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi ladies,

I finally got my blood test results for HCG and progesterone. They weren't back yet and I asked the receptionist to call the lab but then got a call from the doctor . I don't think they are strictly supposed to do these bloods as she was querying why I had them done ( she had been off and the nurse said I could have them    ) so I mumbled something about needing reassurance etc and eventually I think she got bored and told me the results but she just said they were normal !   I pushed for numbers and then instantly forgot them when she told me them  . My HCG was 762  or something but she said my progesterone was 700 something too which on the phone I thought great but now I've read up and that's impossible so she must have made a mistake   She did say she didn't know how to interpret the numbers? I wanted to say , ' call Yourself a doctor! ' she also thought the HCG numbers doubled every ' week'   who is the NHS employing these days? 

Anyway sorry for me post but I'm more confused than I was just hope all is ok . SPL thanks for your good luck xx

Fertile Road good luck with Serum they seem like a good clinic xx


----------



## 8868dee

Spl: csn i get it checked even tho i am pregnant or does that not matter ? Thanks for the info

Fertile road: lol hun i just like to explore all possible explanations as to why i have had 2 mcs between 9-11 weeks i know there may be no cause or diagnosis but as i am pregnant if i can prevent another i will try lol x so ur post was good  xx gl with serum questionaire

LW: if i were u i would ring back and get someone else to tell u the results as se clearly doesnt deal with hcg and progesterone a lot x just to put ur mind at ease hun xx


----------



## littlewhisper

Dee I had such a terrible nights sleep last night, think I am trying to sleep on my left which I never do and am getting a sore hip!   anyway was scanning google about progesterone of over 700 and in fact it is possible. I to my bloods done last Thursday which was 20 dpo and the crinone was still in my system. I read that if you are producing enough on your own but also taking supplements then it can go really high. That's which I'd been so bloated, itchy and upset tummy!   thankfully my bloating is going down now but good to know my own progesterone had kicked in that's whAt I was worried about. I think 762 or whatever the number was is ok for HCG 20dpo as mine started at 121, it seems to range between 500 and 900 for that stage. Phew! 

Right apologise everyone or boring you, just had to sort that out


----------



## littlewhisper

http://repro-med.net/repro-med-site2/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=25&Itemid=12

Also found this which I thought was interesting, think Alan Beer is quite respected in IVF communities.


----------



## FertileRoad

Received my response from Serum very quick especially when I sent it late in the evening. Still waiting on Margaret at GCRM to email me back. Here is the response from my medical questionanire which mostly was info from signature

There are many reasons why an apparently good looking embryo may fail to implant.  At age 42, the most likely reason is that the egg quality for that particular egg was not good enough.  At this age, there are more eggs that are aneuploid (don't have the right number of chromosomes to give a baby) than are euploid, so even when you have an embryo available to transfer, live birth rates don't often get higher than about 1 successful cycle in 4.  However, egg quality/aneuploidy isn't the only reason for IVF to fail, so we will want to look at other possibilities for you e.g. infection or a problem in the uterus like a fibroid.  This is worth checking because if I understand you correctly you say that your periods have recently become much heavier than before?

We offer IVF with your own eggs, with donor egg,  or tandem cycle.  Tandem doesn't always maximise your chance of success because if the donor stimulates at a different rate to you, so that you end up being ready for egg collection at a very different time, you will end up compromising the implantation chance for either her eggs or yours - but it is an option to try it.  Often it may be better to try for an own egg cycle, and then add donor eggs if a suitable back up donor is ready for egg collection at the same time as you, or do an own egg cycle followed by a donor egg cycle if the own egg isn't successful for you.

It is no problem for us to do a surgical sperm retrieval to use your partner's sperm, but it is usually impossible to export sperm already frozen from a UK clinic to a Greek clinic.  The reason for this, is we have found that UK clinics insist that the export paperwork must be signed by the Greek IVF regulator, but the Greek regulator does not provide staff to do this service.  If the UK clinic will release the sperm to you so you can hand carry it to Greece (using a rented nitrogen shipper) then it might be possible to bring the sperm with you, but I don't think our patients have done this successfully from the UK to Greece before, and its probably easier overall to do another SSR in our clinic. 

We tend not to work with red haired donors because they have higher rates of extra medical complications for IVF, but as your partner has darker hair, it should give us more options to use a fair skinned donor with light brown/dark brown hair and blue eyes/brown eyes for you - but it is better for us to see photos then we can choose a good match for you.

With donor eggs assuming there is no significant problem with the uterus or the sperm, the success rate is about 55% per cycle. Last year our success rate for own egg IVF age 40-42 was 22% and for age 43-44 was 13%.

At age 42, we tend to transfer 3-4 embryos.  We will transfer fewer if you prefer it, and we have the option to transfer more if we can get special permission due to your prognosis (e.g. if there was a problem with the sperm).

Nothing in your form makes me feel that infection is particularly likely to be a problem for you but we do tend to suggest a set of specialised tests which are done on a sample of period blood so I have attached the information on these in case you want to do them.

I hope this initial information is helpful.  Its probably best to arrange a face to face consult in Athens so we can carefully check the uterus and look at the ovaries so Penny can give you her best assessment of your chances with own egg (or for tandem) and can make a plan for you.  

Nausea can happen with almost any medication but its not normal to have such severe pain as you had with your IVF so Penny will want to discuss other possibilities such as endometriosis and fibroids so it will be important that you meet for her to scan you.

If you are ready to book a face to face consult in Athens our reception on [email protected] can help you to book a time and date to suit you.  We can normally see you anytime you don't have your period and you are sure you cannot be pregnant (after your period but before ovulation is ideal, or later than that if you abstain/use condoms that month).

I hope this initial information is helpful but please let me know if there are other initial queries I can help you with.  If necessary we can arrange a phone call with Penny for you. 

Penny normally arranges phone calls in the evening around 7-9.30pm Greek time (5-7.30pm UK/Ireland time, 6-8.30pm Norway/Sweden time) monday/wednesday/thursday/friday and she books up about 1-2 weeks in advance.  She can call you on your fixed landline or you can arrange to phone her on her landline at the booked time.  So to arrange a phone call we just need to know your availability and a landline number or confirmation that you will phone her instead and she can book a time to call you


----------



## hopeful jules

Hi Ladies

I haven't been on for a while so just catching up on everyones news, hope you are all doing ok. 
AFM I had my scan on friday 13th, one baby, all good, ovaries still huge so to keep taking the clexane, but at least that explains the cramps and backache. Just waiting for my booking appointment now  

Ju xxx


----------



## stelpo

Jules,  great news  

Fertile, really interesting to read that, intrigued about the red hair thing as dp has red hair   wonder what the extra medical issues in ivf are? Are you going to go over and see them?

Afm, seem to be settling down a bit, so far so good, 9 weeks today  

S x


----------



## EmmaC1808

Great news Jules! hope everything continue to go well. 
Fertile hope everything goes well if you decide to go with Penny. We had a consultation with her in June and she seems really nice. We are planning to go over for donor if this cycle hasn't worked. If you haven't already read it Agates file on Serum is really good - its at the top of the Greece page.
Stelpo from what Agate says, I think the reason that Penny avoids red haired donors is because there is some suggestion that there may be increased clotting risks associated with red hair. I wonder if that is more relevant to the maternal side tho as it seems to be egg donors  that Penny applies this to?
Hope everything going ok for everyone else. I'm now 6dp3dt, so halfway there! Cant wait for next Tuesday till i know whether this has worked! xx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Hi ladies

I'm a new patient at GCRM after having 2 failed cycles at the Glasgow Royal,I'm due in for collection on Friday after doing the antagonistic protocol - GCRM have completely changed everything about this cycle to what I'm used to so hopefully thus us what I've needed xxx


----------



## MrsMacD

Wow Fertile that is some response from a questionnaire. Read many good things about the clinic and may have to book an appointment myself.

Can anyone tell me if they have had a lot of pain after ec. The day after ec I started getting a really sore back. By the end of the day I could hardly move. I'm still in pain 4 days later although it's not as intense, it is constant and really getting to me. The only thing i have read about is ohss but it can't be that as i only got 5 eggs. Obviously cant take anything other than paracetamol which doesn't make any difference. Can't see how anything would implant due to the pain!


----------



## FertileRoad

Mrsmacd. I had dreadful pain throughout even before ec I could hardly walk with sever pain in right hand as during my scans the nurse scanned me wrong and bruised me internally so bad I couldn't get scanned again so only had one instead of three. 

serum I think I will pay for the test as AF due end month so by that time I will have thyroid results trying to get best results so that I can decide what to do.

're red hair tip it's to do with blood clotting and something else. I will investigate.


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Dee: yes,you can get scanned whilst pregnant as they often increase thyroxine during pregnancy. 

Lw: sorry,I don't really know anything about progesterone levels. 

Emma: good luck. 

Jules: congratulations. Great news.  

MrsMacD: sorry to hear that you are in pain. I really struggled after ec with pain. It was horrific and came in waves. 

Lyndsmac: good luck. 

Stelpo: great news. 

Fertile road: that's a very detailed reply. Think I might fill in the questionnaire as well. 

Afm, ladies do you get increase in discharge when on stim drugs? Xx


----------



## 8868dee

Fertile: wow thats quite a detailed response x gl deciding if u will go there for ur treatment xx 

Jules: aww fab news hun xx

Stelpo: happy 9 weeks hun  xx 

Spl: thanks hun x i will enquire about the test xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Wow fertile road thats a long answer to a consulation....
Seems quite thorough and impressive summary..

Steplo...my dh is also red headed...but yea thinks it seems she is more concerned with maternal side...

Lw, hcg levels look good.  I'm not sure about the progesterone....find out what the measurements are...is it nanograms or nanomoles. 700 nmoles/l would convert to 240 ng/l. I think in the uk they usually measure in ng/l. You really need to speak to them again i think...the receptionist gives me the results over the phone without any issue ....

Great news Jules. 

MrsM..hope the pain eases soon. 

Hello everyone else...Not been on much lately my sister found out her ex has got a judgement on their mortgage..which means the bank could repossess the family home..its just a mess. So been dealing with helping her...makes 5k for IVF seem pittance!


----------



## 8868dee

Pippi: oh no hun x hope ur sis is ok and manages not to lose her home xxx


----------



## FertileRoad

yes I was surprised about the detailed report it does seem as if its individualized to each person but how knows! Emailed the letter to my DP and I am still waiting for him to chat to me about it unfortunately his mind was on Celtic v Milan - so I became 2nd or 3rd priority will try to speak again tonight but he ho


----------



## FertileRoad

Hi me again never one for about a year then on twice on same day - 
Here is reply in red from GCRM re the IVI Valencia - I am shocked at the cost of sperm retrieval we paid £2500 for Len to have PESA IVI Valencia see cost below:

1 Lens sperm is frozen at GCRM would this be used in Valencia or would Len need to go through the PESA again in Valencia, if yes whats the cost?

_Len's sperm cannot be shipped over to Valencia, he would need to perform a surgical sperm retrieval in Valencia around 10 days before the egg donation. The Surgical Sperm Retrieval would be an additional cost of 685 Euro payable to Valencia._

2 If we are able to use Lens sperm then what would be the cost of ICSI and DE at Valencia? N/A

3 Does Valencia do tandum cycles where they can us my 'fresh' egg (s) and DE? If yes whats the cost? Can you please clarify, are you looking to try one cycle using your own eggs and Len's sperm at Valencia prior to using Donor eggs ?

4 how are we matched with DE? You are required to complete paperwork prior to going out to Valencia, the paperwork asks for characteristic details for both yourself and Len and IVI use this information to source you the best match possible.

5 Is there a waiting list to start the process? I can send you out our IVI Information pack to read over, this details the patient journey and also has a file card which should be completed and returned to us. You are also required to complete the legal consents which once you have paid the GCRM monitoring fee of £750 we can post these out for completion and return. There will be certain tests that will need to be carried out and then once all in order we can send all documentation to IVI, the time frame will depend on the characteristics you require in your donor e.g a blonde hair, blue/green eye donor may take slightly longer (around 1-2 months from when IVI receive paperwork)


----------



## MrsMacD

Pippi hope your sister manages to sort things out. It must be such a worry.

Lynds good luck for tomorrow. Fingers crossed for lots of good quality eggs.

Fertileroad glad you are getting your responses. Hopefully it will allow you to decide what to do next.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Fertile road, do you mean gcrm in Scotland changed over £2K while Valencia will only charge £650. That's a big price difference....

Good luck tomorrow Lynn. 

Hope you feeling better mrsM.

Do you think I am too early to book into gcrm for ivf with ec early in dec..we want to try EEVA so I know you need to book that.

Yea thanks for well wishes for my sister. She is getting her own solicitor ...after some persuasion ! Think shes in denial...don't think her house in in danger for the moment. 
Out poor cat reptured her eyeball today...so shes in vets to have her eye removed in the morning. ...
Not sure if she was in a fight but she had an old injury to her eye so that might be the cause either. It never rains but it pours.


----------



## littlewhisper

Pippi that's so awful about your sisters house, really hope she gets it sorted what a worry. I can't imagine GCRM will mnd you booking in, just remember they close over Christmas but just call and ask. I wanted to give you my hypno cd if you're interested. Just as a good luck thing for your cycle as it really helped me . You can start it on the run up o cycling too so it might help with your pma. Just shut yourself in a Room for 20 mins without cat or DH ( in that order   ) if you're up for it pm me your address and I'll send it to you. Aw your wee cat, that's just so sad, I couldn't bear it if anything like that happened to my puppy. You must be a bit traumatised too ? 

Fertile road I'm glad you seem o be getting good info  and the ball is starting to roll for you. Are you swaying towards Serum or Valencia ?

Good luck tomorrow LYnds! 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## 8868dee

Goodluck tomorrow lynds x 

Fertile road: sounds like valencia have a plan for u hun hope the tx works there if thats what u decide to do xx 

Pippi: glad ur sis is seaking legal advice hun hope it gets sorted and aww no ur poor kitty hope it ok xx poor little thing hope she is better soon xx


----------



## FertileRoad

Hi Girls here is a follow up from IVI Valenica who are linked with GCRM. I think in a previous post I stated taht Dr Marco gaive cost of £9000, will its £9652! OMG I think its going back to GCRM with OE I feel the decision has been made but I will still look at SERUM etc Please let me know what you think as maybe my calculations are wrong.

Dear Mrs. Dempsey

Thank you very much for your email and your interest in our treatments. We will be delighted to help you.


According to your request, please, find attached the information concerning our Egg-donation treatment. You will find general information about the procedure, general prices (price list and details will be given to you during the first visit) and the blood tests required to start the treatment. During the visit we will inform you about all aspects and plan and organise the treatment, so that you will only have to come again for the embryo transfer. There is no waiting list for egg-donation so you could start the treatment immediately, if you wish.



About matching the right donor for you, during the first appointment we will ask you to compile a questionnaire with all your physical characteristics: (phenotype, blood group, eyes colour, hair colour and texture, height, weight, complexion, etc.). In that sense, we will search for a donor with the same physical characteristics as you and that resembles to you physically. All our donors have a tested fertility and IVI counts also on a large egg bank which allow us to operate very fast and avoid waiting lists. Most of the donors are students under 34 years old and are submitted to a series of studies plus a psychological test before being selected. However, and according to the Spanish Organic Constitutional Law on Personal Data Protection, we are not allowed to reveal any data of any type from the donors.


We are also pleased to inform you that we are currently applying a 20% discount off the base price to all British Patients. The treatment cost will remain as follows: 9190€ minus 20% = 7352€ - The price includes


- Sperm Freezing

- Oocyte Pick up, laboratory proceeding and complete treatment of the donor

- ICSI

- Extended Culture of embryos

- Transfer of embryos

- Cryopreservation of embryos (Including maintenance for 2 years)


The medication for the donor (1,300€) is not included in the price


You can use  the frozen straws  from GCRM  .  During the first visit we will  explain you how we will transport it from UK . The cost is  1 000 €.


For your information, the first consultation fees are:

Medical consultation: 160€ (including gynaecological examination, vaginal scan, mock transfer) – the cost of the first visit is going to be deducted off the cost of the treatment afterwards

  
The first visit lasts around 2-3 hours.
  
You can pay by credit card, check or cash, as you prefer. On the day of the first visit you will not be asked to make any pre payment for the treatment.


We would highly appreciate if you could bring all your medical records from previous fertility treatments or surgeries (if any).  We do not need you to perform any tests before you come to the visit, you simply bring whatever you have already done and our doctor will ask you exactly what he needs to be updated. The only updated test that you and your partner will need to bring, if available, updated blood tests (not older than 12 months on the day of the first visit) for HIV, hepatitis B&C and blood groups. If you do not have the tests done you can perform them here in the clinic once you come to the first appointment (prices see below).

FOR YOUR INFORMATION
Prices for the blood tests done in IVI clinic (if you wish to perform them here):

-      150 € for the female patient: Hepatitis B antigen & Hepatitis B core, Hepatitis C antibodies, HIV, Toxoplasm, German measles (rubella) and blood group.


Please, tell us if you wish to come to the first appointment with our doctors and we will be very pleased to arrange a date for you (the clinic is always opened but first visits are held only from Mondays to Fridays).We have availability form next week onwards.  You can contact us directly on this email address.


I


----------



## Maria00

FertileRoad, good luck with your decision.  That's quite a detailed response from Serum.
I think to remember that DE in Athens (Serum) is cheaper. Have you considered Egg Sharing instead of DE, maybe at GCRM? That might be cheaper too.

Pippi, that's so awful about your sisters house  

Emma, not long now, fingers crossed for you!    

LW, Dee and Stelpo, hope you are all enjoying being pregnant.  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## princess30

Hello lovelies  

Hope everyone is well all going through treatment at mo all that are pupo Emma & Mrsmac unsure if anyone else is at mo..   positive vibes..x

Lynds hope ec went well  x

Pippi hope your sister is ok and everything works out with the house  

Lw & dee hope your not going too stir crazy   waiting on 1st scan huge congrats to you both x

Fertile road what a detailed response from penny..I know what you mean about costs being phenomenal we are £7.5k this cycle btwn repeating all bloods ICSI the scratch drugs eeva and AH if needed. We've spent over 42k in total my dh has had 2 tesa ops too so both sides been done 1st at Nuffield £2800 then Ross hall via gcrm think that was £3300 for all I love gcrm its a big business 1st & foremost. 

Hope all pg ladies are doing well..x

Afm just bk from our holiday was fab but been shattered. We had 1st our 1st scan today all looking great 11juicy follicles lots of teeny ones too & only half way through..bk mon for bloods n scan. 

Ec next week omg its going in sooo quickly its been 3yrs nearly since my last fresh cycle..

Was a very sad day today at gcrm was David's final day - I'll really miss him he has been on our journey all the way..he's lovely got us pg twice 

Sorry if I have missed anyone..x


----------



## princess30

Fertile road - ive heard great reports from penny at serum..although response from valencia was detailed too..its expensive. .


----------



## MrsMacD

Princess your scan sounds very promising. Good luck!

I'm still sore and getting really fed up of it. At least it's keeping my mind off the 2ww.

Lynds how did it go today?


----------



## Weebear

I've Los heard great things about penny at serum, she provides a great service.

Ladies can I ask your opinions. I'm not gcrm, but have had scratch done there by marco a few weeks ago. I'm doing my first ivf now at gri, I'm sure some of you may have gone through them prior to gcrm. Anyway my lining has never been eat but is usually (I've done loads of med cycles and Iui) around 8. I did the Greek infection tests early this year and cleared what I tested positive for.

Today i had my scan after stims, 2 days of 300x 2 with 75 of luveris, then  onto 300 gonalf woth the luveris. Left side had 17,16 and 15 x2. Right side had 21, 17, 16 x2 15 and 13. There were 10 in total and may have gotten them mixed up but it was there abouts. I'm just so so upset at the lining measurement, I've never had it so thin, 7mm. I just don't get when I've done so much acupuncture and follies have grown well, that the lining is poop. The chances of it working now are so slim. I've to take all the meds tomorrow and trigger at 7pm. I'm in for ec 7:30 Monday morning, but feel like there's absolutely no point. Sorry for the rant but have felt shot all day. 

Sorry for the rant but I just doing see the point in going ahead with this lining. I am so disappointed. Cam
N anyone make anything positive out of this?? P.s. it's changed my post as I didn't say poop or shot!!! Sorry about this depressing post xx


----------



## EmmaC1808

Hi all, hope everyone doing ok.

MrsMacD, sorry to hear you are still feeling sore! Hopefully that will go away soon. I have been getting some pretty nasty side effects from the drugs i think. Have the worst hearburn ever, and things are a bit sluggish with the digestion iykwim... Am also craving carbs constantly, so just using it as an excuse to eat a load of rubbish lol. I already look about 6 months preg!

Weebear hopefully that lining will thicken up a bit once you start your progesterone, as i think that the progesterone helps with that. iIread somewhere that drinking milk and eating brazil nuts can also help?

Fertile Road, lots to think about. Have a look at Agates serum file - she does a lot of the costings for each type of cycle at serum. We worked out that once you take into account drugs, flights and accomodation it would come to about 8 - 9k for a donor cycle. I need quite a lot of immune stuff tho, so yours would prob be a bit cheaper. It would also be cheaper to go for embryo adoption, but not sure if that is something you are interested in?

Pippi, i hope everything works out ok for your sister and that your poor cat feeling better! I'M sure that GCRM will be fine to book you in for December. 

Linds, hope EC went ok!

I'm doing ok, the time is going sooo slowly till Tuesday! Just hope i can resist doing a sneaky test at the weekend!!! Have a great weekend all xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

I seemed to have missed loads. Hope you really well. 

Weebear: I think lining can be so strange. When I was scanned last week at my scratch,it was measured as 6 at one bit then 3 at another. Depends on the pic they get. Plus it seems to change quickly. Mine was 4 yesterday and is 7 today! Try not to worry as they wouldn't go ahead if they didn't think it could work. Good luck. 

Xx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Hey ladies,my collection went ok but same old and I was in agony afterwards- had to get loads of painkillers and ended up getting morphine cause nothing else was working-they retrieved 9 eggs and 7 were mature enough for injecting-9 is a really low number for me but they're hoping for quality and I was on metiformin for the 1st time this time.

Weebear I always have a really thin lining and I had my 1st 2 go's at GRI-the thickest my lining ever got to was 7 and that was on stimms...I made it to 8.5 this time and had the much talked about triple line 
I wouldn't worry about it cause they say anything over 6 is good to them and they wouldn't do tx if they weren't happy,I've had tx cancelled before due to my lining 

MrsMacD I've got bad awful heartburn aswell- I wonder what's causing it

Hello to everyone else -hope you's are having a good weekend so far xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Fertileroad: thats quite a lengthy redponse from valencia but man its expensive  

Maria: thanks hun am fine just waiting for scan x yeah its nice being pregnant but just tsking it a day at a time and mot telling no one yet apart from  surrogate friend who understands x 

Princess: no not crazy yet just taking it a day at s time and not getting ahead of myself as i no that it still could go either way and im just hoping this is our take home baby xx  princess gl at ec hun xx 

Weebear: yr lining will thicken up hun just keep positive x the progesterone helps with lining and it will thicken up once ec is done as ur body will recognise ec st ovulation so will thicken up to get ready for a embie hun xx 

Lynds: well done hun on getting 9 eggs and 7 for injecting hun xx hope they feriltilise overnight xx sorry u have been in pain tho hun hope u r ok now xx


----------



## Lyndsmac

8868Dee 6 of our eggs fertilised so we now have 6 wee embies snuggled up in EEVA- got my acupuncture in GCRM on Monday before and after transfer xxx


----------



## MrsMacD

Lynds great news on the 6 embryos. Hope the pain you were in has eased or better still disappeared. Take it easy and good luck with the outcome of Eeva

Wednesday hope your lining thickens up nicely. As the other ladies have said they wouldn't go ahead if it wasn't't good enough. Good Luck!


----------



## Weebear

Lyndsmac, great to have them getting looked after in Eeva. I. Sure that'll help pick the best ones. 

Thanks all, for the advice on lining. I had acupuncture again today and she burned moxa above my pituitary point, this appenrtly will help the lining. Who knows, maybe its a slow started and will thicken up nicely over the next few days.


----------



## Lyndsmac

MrsMacD I'm excited to see what EEVA can do for us  you must be counting down the days till your scan xxx

Weebear who is your acupuncturist?xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Lynds: sorry ha i just realised that ec was yesterday xx thats great that 6 fertilised hun x gl for transfer xx  hope eeva helps them along hun xx


----------



## MrsMacD

It's gone awful quiet on here again. Hope everyone is doing ok?

Emma how are you feeling about tomorrow? Hope you managed to stop yourself testing over the weekend. Not long to go now

Lynds how are you? Hope the days aren't going too slowly.

Weebear hope your lining is thickening up nicely

Hope all the pregnant ladies are keeping well and enjoying their little miracles

Afm back is slowly getting better. Last week flew by which is what happened in the 1st week of the 2ww last time-it's the 2nd week that's the killer. Haven't been worried about things until today when AF feels like it's on it's way. The same happened last time days before OTD.I have never made it to OTD but because my appointment at Gcrm is a day early that is when AF is due as i'm pretty much spot on 14 days. Starting to look forward to my holiday and am really glad I booked one now


----------



## FertileRoad

Hi ladies congrats to all the BFP and good luck to those of EC and ET.

I phoned Dr and receptionist said that my thyroid was ok as were my bloods, she is a bit huffy as I am to call back tomorrow re my rheumatoid arthritis and AMA so I will ask then for clarification on the thyroid result, does any one know what they want TSH to be for IVF.
Probably glad Thyroid the 'normal' but it would have been so much easier for it not to be - so my doctor is probably right too much stress in my life - sister going through divorce, mum onset of dementia,  working full time and part time and starting up a company

I have bought the pregnacare pre conception vit with folic acid, also omega 3 and co-enzyme, will try to get the royal jelly - any other tips on others and the amount to take? oh yes, I came off alcohol as of Sunday but I was drinking a bottle of wine a day to drown out problems bought Shloer instead.


----------



## Weebear

Fertile road, I would advise you to phone the dr back and ask exactly what the numbers were. My thyroid was done in August and the normal is a pretty big range. It could still be out for ivf. They consider 0.20-5.00 to be normal but I'm sure on here it was mentioned that it should be under 2!? Mine was 2.03 which I'm not that concerned with, but just to be sure ask. The nhs have a broad range which is all considered normal. 

Not sure about my lining thickening up but they somehow got 12 eggs out of me. Bloods from Friday only indicated 7 mature so will wait and see, I wasn't told today how many were mature. Looking to tomorrow now to find out how many have fertilised. 

Lyndsmac, I go to [email protected] [email protected] 

Fertile road, what did you say to ask dr to perform the tests? I'm always scared asking for things. 

Did everyone take time off between ec and et?


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Fertile road: just to reiterate what wee bear said. The dr said my thyroid was 'normal' but ivf consultant wasn't happy. It was 4.56 which is normal for nhs but for ivf they want it to be 1-2 ideally. Mine is now 2.5 which he is happy with. Xx


----------



## EmmaC1808

Hi ladies, it has been v quiet on here!

MrsMacD hope you are doing ok! Glad your back is better. This wait is torture isnt it!! I am totally nervous about tomorrow. Really cant tell one way or the other. No symptoms at all, so not feeling particularly optamistic... Anyway, will update tomorrow once the verdict is in gulp.... Not long for you to go either. When is OTD?

Wee bear congrats on all those lovely eggs! Fx for a good fertilisation report tomorrow hun.

Linds hope you are doing ok.

Fertileroad Dr Gorgy likes thyroid to be 1.5 to 2. I seem to remember Penny from Serum telling me the same thing. The NHS class 'normal' as under 5, so prob best to get the actual result, as the receptionist will have just looked at result and said it was normal if it was under 5. I think he other vit which is recommended is Vitamin D.

Hope everyone else doing ok xxx


----------



## MrsMacD

Emma good luck for the outcome tomorrow. My otd is friday. The fact AF hasn't arrived is a good sign!

Weebear congratulations on the 12 eggs. Good luck for lots of fertilisation


----------



## Weebear

Emm good luck tomorrow.

Mrsmacd, thanks. Not all 12 will be mature, so will see tomorrow. X


----------



## Maria00

MrsMacD, best of luck for Friday!  

EmmaC1808, fingers crossed for you for tomorrow.   

FertileRoad, my endocrinologist said anything below 2 is good for IVF.

Hello to everyone else.


----------



## Weebear

How did you get on with tr lyndsmac?xx


----------



## 8868dee

Mrsmacd: yes it has been quiet last few days glad ur back is getting better hun xx not long until ur otd too 

Emma: gl tomorrow hun xx 

Fertile road: i would like wee bear said phonecto get the exact number hun xx

Wee bear: yay for 12 eggs xx gl hun xx


----------



## FertileRoad

Bear and sugar - thanks for the infor of under 2 will ask tomorrow. and vit D - know on my list.
Bear - I didnt ask for thyroid to be checked I was at the doctor as I am not sleeping and when I do I scream in my sleep with is frightening my DP esp when this happened when I snozed at the pool on holiday! LOL but its not its very stressing as I dont want to sleep as I scream. I also was asking as I am always very very cold, fingers turn white and I am tired - so I think she was ruling out a lot of things, but I dont think she has linked the thyroid to the IVF maybe they dont but I have now and will action. 

for those who say that it should be under 2 did you get treatment from your GP for this? is it tablets? and how long do they monitor you before you can go for IVF?


----------



## Weebear

Mine was just over 2 so am just going with it. Funny you should mention screaming in your sleep as I do that every so often. It's night terrors. I tend to see something in my sleep and scream. Usually I see something in my bedroom, it's a dream but so life like. It can be put down to stress. As for your coldness, I hope you get that sorted, doesn't sound nice x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Fertile road: I was put on thyroxine tablets. One a day. Took them for a month and then had my bloods redone. My TSH reduced from 4.56 to 2.5. I'm on 50mg. Gp prescribed it. Xx


----------



## EmmaC1808

Morning ladies. Well its a BFN for me I'm afraid. Have just done an HPT. Off to clinic now to get bloods, but don't imagine that will be any different. 
Good luck to everyone else - Weebear hope transfer goes well and MrsMacD I'll pop in on Fri to see you get your BFP!! Xx


----------



## 8868dee

Emma: oh hun im so so sorry u got a bfn on hpt x tho am hoping its just a dud test and u get a positove from clinic xx fx fx fx xxx


----------



## Weebear

So sorry Emma. Take care of yourself xx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Sorry to hear about you bfn Emma xx  

Weebear good luck with funding out how many fertilised you've got.have you to call at 10?xx

MrsMacD how are you feeling about otd?will you test before bloods?xx

Af mum now PUPO with 2 high predictors from EEVA onboard-I'll get a call 2moz to see if any the rest made it to day 5 blast but the embryologist said she'd be surprised if we don't get any to freeze cause all the embryos looked perfect to her-we've never had such good quality before so I'm feeling very overwhelmed  

Hope I've not missed anyone and that you's are all doing good xxx


----------



## Maria00

Emma, maybe the hpt was not sensible enough? Hope the blood test will have a nice surprise for you!   Don't give up hope just yet!

Lyndsmac and Weebear, good luck to you both!    

A lovely day to everyone else.


----------



## Weebear

Not good news from me. All 12 were mature but only one has fertilised. Sperm all moving and normal. I asked were the eggs abnormal and she said no indication of that. Why wouldn't they fertilse? I'm so upset. I've to be in tomorrow for tr, but that's only if it's turned into an embie overnight. I've to phone after 9 am.


----------



## Lyndsmac

Oh Weebear xxxx     
I honestly blame the Royal!!! On my 1st cycle I got 23 eggs,17 were mature and not 1 fertilised,I know something went wrong cause they said everything looked fine and then at my follow up Dr Vani said maybe the lab failed you on the day!! I did get an extra cycle from them cause they done something wrong but never admitted it 

C'mon wee embryo and keep growing    Xxxxxx


----------



## Weebear

Well it's at the nuffield so I would have thought slightly better. I think there must be something wrong where there's a decent amount but poor fertilisation. They're covering they're back by saying it's not failed fertilisation. I'd consider the one to be a fluke though, hopefully it'll continue. 1 out of 12 when both spermies and eggs look normal is not good enough. They'll refuse my second go. I'm getting quite angry now. Reluctant to book acupuncture for tomorrow as I'd have to cancel at short notice, just don't know what to do. Xx  this is also our wedding anniversary, forgot to mention that.


----------



## Lyndsmac

Weebear oh yeah I forgot they're treating at the Nuffield for now-my last cycle was at the Nuffield and I loooove the food they give you in there...was gutted with the money we paid at GCRM and got toast and tea lol

Happy Anniversary and I know it's easier said than done but try not to worry,what's gonna happen will happen whether you worry or not...let's just pray this wee embryo is a fighter and the one xxxx


----------



## Maria00

Weebear, so sorry to hear that! Hope Nuffield will be able to give you an explanation   and in the meanwhile fingers crossed got your wee embryo!   Happy anniversary.


----------



## FertileRoad

Got my results today TSH 1.60  T4  13.7. Can anyone give their opinion, I feel that the TSH is good but what about the other what does it do T4?


----------



## stelpo

Emma, don't want to raise your hopes but I had a negative hpt followed by a positive blood test....fx
Wee bear, so sorry to hear of the poor fertilisation, my sister had the same problem - she just did a cycle in Australia and got 8 eggs but only one fertilised - they told her that there really is no way of telling what quality the eggs are, although they may look good, you can't tell what the chromosomes are like - all they can say is that they are 'apparently good quality" - not sure that'll help you though!

S x


----------



## Weebear

Stelpo I agree, however at the age of 34 having been on all recommended supps for quality and luveris which is supposed to do great things, it's still only 8% fertilisation. You'd expect out of 12 in a 34 more than one egg would be normal. 

Fertile road between 9 and 21 is considered normal for NHs. Don't know about for ivf.


----------



## stelpo

Yeah, I know wee bear, it's so hard - she is 34 too so exactly the same issue - would they do ICSI on them next time do you think? Was wondering if that might help? This is all such a lottery isn't it?

S x


----------



## Weebear

After what lyndsmac wrote I'll be pushing them for my second go. Their protocol is is you get less than 3 embies they won't give you a second go. But I feel there's a bit of a failure there as we had 12 eggs.


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Hi Weebear

Just a quick one to say it could be a binding issue (if you were doing IVF) they find that alot in that the eggs are fine and so is the sperm its just been an issue with binding. ICSI usually overcomes this.

Was this at GCRM?x


----------



## Weebear

It was gri at nuffield. They said they'd bound fine, so seemingly no explanation. I'm wondering if I was left cooking for too long. Icsi would be my next thing however, gri have told us protocol is not to give a second go of less than 3 embies are made. They'll probably blame AMH and say low quality eggs. Although I've been on everything including the DHEA to improve quality.


----------



## Lyndsmac

Weebear everything sounds like it's changed from my last NHS go,which was only in apr this year but I was to get 2 cycles funded and one my 1st cycle we got no fertilisation from 23 eggs so they told me I'd have another 2 cycles of ICSI instead and I was so nervous about fertilisation on the next cycle- what they did say was that if we would have got even 1 fertilised and transferred then we wouldn't gave got the cycle back xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Lynds: thats great that u have 2 high eeva predictors bun xx hope 2ww passes quickly for u xx fx the remaining embies make it too blast hun xx 

Weebear: im so sorry only one fertilised hun i really hope u find out why this is , could it be a problem with sperm penetrating the outer zona of the  eggs maybe xx  and if needed they dont stop u from having another go as its ur right to have another go  xxx fx ur golden embryo makes it hun xx gl and happy anniversary xx


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi everyone finally getting a chance to catch up!

Lynds, fantastic ewes bout your high predictors! I Found it it really reassuring to know EEva had watched my eggs divide nd could say they were good quality embies, everything crossed for you   

Wee bear that's so awful,   I know how that feels as last cycle only one of mine fertilised and it's devastating. They didn't have a lue hy as my eggs ' looked' fine and soerm was all good so they thought it might e a binding issue. I got a better yield this time and Icsi helped a bit but still lower fertilisation than I'd have liked but my age may well be a factor  . Hope they come up with good suggestions for you as your only 34 . Might be worth checking sperm DNA? 

Emma, so hope for you it was too early for hpt! Sending    xx

Mrs MacD hope you're doing ok and holding out   x

Hi to Dee, Stelpo and everyone else!


AFM one sleep to go until my 7 wk scan, very nervous but excited too!   

LW x


----------



## Lyndsmac

Little whisper were all 3 of your embryos that were transferred high predictors?weve still got 4 more that they said looked perfect to them and the only reason the were predicted low by EEVA is they just missed the division by 5 mins so hoping that by tmoz we'll have some good enough to freeze xx

Emma have you heard back about your bloods?xxx


----------



## princess30

Hello everyone 

Emma:- im really hoping & praying your hpt was wrong and you get bloodwork bk with good news   xxx

Wee bear my 1st ICSI privately at Nuffield they retrieved 17eggs and only 1 fertilised too they said it was sperm quality issue..I had a day2 4cell transerred on my 32nd and I got pg..I m/c however your wee embie could be a fighter and it could work fx. I'd still complain too..Goodluck huni xxx

Lyndsmac - amazing news on embies on board - both HP we are using g eeva too..congrats on bring pupo...xxx

Lw:- not long until scan..so exciting..  xxx

Dee:- how are yiu keeping?  Not  until your 1st scan huni...lets hope & pray this lil one's a keeper xxx

Mrs mac:- how is 2ww going? When is otd? xxx

Fertile road:- hope someone can properly explain your results - sorry I can't help..yiu any further forward with choosing a clinic?Xxx

Afm EC thurs trigger tonight oh my goodness..only stimmed for 8days..cant believe im here again..not getting overly excited as all fresh cycles at gcrm have been bfn...im on lucky 7!!!..Hopefully a good sign 

Sorry to anyone I missed xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Princess: hi hun thanks yes im hoping that this one is a keeper too hun xxx wow 8 days stimming is really good hun xx gl at ec thursdsy xx and gl with trigger tonight xx 

Lw:not long at all now for ur scan hun xx hope it all goes well xx


----------



## MrsMacD

Emma really hope your bloods say different to the hpt. Let us know how you get on.

Lynds great news on the 2 high predictors and fingers crossed for a couple of frosties too. I won't be testing at all. To be honest it's so unlikely I will even make it to otd there's no point.
Weebear sorry to hear only 1 fertilised. Can't give you any advice or solutions but hope the 1 is all you need to give you your bfp

LW good luck with your scan. It is perfectly reasonable to be nervous but hopefully once you see your bean on the screen some of those nerves will disappear
Princess good luck for Thursday. My otd is Friday

Afm feeling really down today. I've cancelled my appointment and I'm just going to post bloods instead. Don't see the point paying for diesel and a hotel.Feel like my body is desperate to bleed-feels really heavy down below just like when I bled early last time


----------



## littlewhisper

Lynds, yes all three of mine thy put back were high so you have a great chance of at least one taking. My fourth was tagged as low but it was well out with the parameters. Hopefully you will get some frosties  . Did you do anything different this cycle that you feel made a Difference to your quality? I'm always interested in these things xx

Princess that sounds good ou only stimmed fr 8 days . Fx you get some good eggies !  

Dee, yes can't believe it's tomorrow,   it'll be a good one   not too long til yours too   this is your keeper  

Mrsmacd don't give up yet!! You don't know what's happening in there and it could be a party !   really ope it's good news and you get a surprise xx


----------



## princess30

Mrs mac sending you lots of positive     Please don't give up sending you a huge cyber hug, really hope n pray you get your bfp on Fri xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Mrsmac: oh hun sorry u r feeling down but please please dont give up hun x fx its ur bfp on friday xxx 

LW: bet ur glad u kept the scan appt now snd didnt change it x it will be amazing and at 7 weeks u will see more  cant wait for mine now x i do hope this is our keeper x and i have to say my ms symptoms are much stringer this time im feeling quite sick all the time so that can only mean good things  xx


----------



## Lyndsmac

MrsMacD please don't give up hope  
Little whisper my full protocol changed this time-I was on antagonistic so that means no day 21 I had metiformin for the 1st time and also menopur and cetrotide which I've never had before so I'd defo say the full change in everything got me the good quality


----------



## Maria00

MrsMacD, don't give up hope just yet!  

LW, good luck for tomorrow, how exciting!


----------



## EmmaC1808

Hi ladies, well i'm afraid that the the bloods confirmed BFN  

Mrs MacD please dont give up now! Keep the PMA, you never know what Fri will bring! Hopefully the embryos are just snuggling in.  

Weebear, so sorry to hear about your eggs. It only takes one hun, i've got everything crossed for you. And happy anniversary. Hope you have a good night. Try not to worry too much about your wee embie.  

Princess good luck for EC and enjoy your drug free day tomorrow! I really hope it works for you this time!

LW hope scan goes really well tomorrow hun, and not long for you as well Dee. Stelpo when is yours?

Lynds great news about your high predictors! Hopefully you will get some frosties as well! For siblings obviously.

Hi to everyone else.

xxx


----------



## Weebear

So sorry Emma,a lot hat effort with the immunes. Take care xx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Sorry Emma, it just never gets any easier does it xxxx


----------



## MrsMacD

Emma so sorry to hear your bfn was confirmed. Look after yourself  

Thanks ladies for your support x


----------



## 8868dee

Oh emma im so sorry u had ur bfn confirmed hun this journey is so hard and doesnt get easier x gl with future cycles hun xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

So sorry to hear Emma, take care of yourself over the next few days.

Fertilt road, I'm not sure what the t4 should be ...I think I remember reading ideally it would be around 18 or as high as possible. Your tsh looks good.
My tsh was 4 with a t4 around 16-17. When I took 25mg of thyroxine it brough my tsh down to 1.6 but my t4 did n't really increase. I know on some forums they say that your t3 should be measured also (I think the t4 could be converted into t3 so at the end of there day its the t3 levels that are the most important). I might ask my gp about testing mine ....

Sorry to hear weebear about the poor fertilisation. Sounds like if you go again you need to try ICSI. Hope that 1 fertilised egg is a fighter.

Great new Lynda on the high predictors ....congrats on being pupo and hope you get some snow babies.

Hang in there MrsM. You really don't know what the heavy feeling is due to. I guess if you have set yourself up for a bfn it'll make otd a bit easier if things don't go your way....but you never know...you might get a nice surprise.

Good luck tomorrow Lw, be sure and come back and let us know the exciting news.

Good that this pregnancy seems different DEe, not good that you having ms but I'm sure you don't mind if that's what a healthy pregnancy entails.


----------



## 8868dee

Pippi: yes it does feel different just hope its good news at scans x yeah i dint mind morning sickness as long as baby is healthy and stays put x


----------



## Maria00

Oh Emma, so sorry to hear it.  Take care of yourself and best of luck for the future.  

Lyndsmac, enjoy being PUPO!  

princess30, good luck for EC.  

I was wondering: how long should I wait before trying again? A few months?

Happy evening, everyone.


----------



## princess30

Emma:- I am sorry huni     xxx


----------



## Weebear

My fertilised egg has turned into a 2d 4 cell embie. Having transfer this afternoon  and trying to get ACU booked now. Finger crossed everything still goes ahead. Thanks for the support on here, you've been fab x


----------



## Lyndsmac

Fab news Weebear - just were it should be for a 2 day embryo yippeeee-good luck xxxx hope you managed to enjoy your anniversary xxxx


----------



## littlewhisper

Wee Bear that is great news! Good luck for this afternoon. The best advice I can give you is not to stress about getting acupuncture. I did that with my first cycle and it just stressed me out wondering if she'd arrive in time, then stressing to get to her after transfer. I deliberately didn't bother ths time and had a much more relaxed experience and got a BFP! It's more important to relax"  

Emma so sorry to hear your news   hope you can take sometime to recuperate and then try again xx

Thanks for all your good wishes for this ago, been awake half the night , just too hot ( hot feet, the worst thing! ) 


LWx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Little whisper all the best of luck with your scan today,not that your going to need it - what times it at?xxx


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks Lynds, it's at 2.30pm today. Just counting the hours ! Xx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Little whisper very exciting-I'll be waiting to hear how you get on,is there any possibility of 2 in there   xxx


----------



## Weebear

Good luck lw. Hope it goes well.

I have my first acupuncture app at 11:45 my tr at 2:15 and my second acupun app at 3:30. My aunt is driving me and hopefully well have lunch in between at some point.


----------



## Lyndsmac

Weebear that sounds lovely - do you live local to the royal?im literally 5 mins down the road,quite handy cause I could walk to my appts xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Weebear: thats great news hun u will be pupo soon xx 

LW : gl at ur scan today hun xx u will be seeing ur baby/babies for first time how exciting  xxx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Just a quick update from me - the clinic have just phoned and all my renaming 4 embryos have made it to blast today and look perfect so all have bn frozen, words can't explain how happy I am,I've never ever been in this good a position before xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Lynds : thats amazing well done on getting 4 frosties thats great news xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

well done Lynds....thats great you have so many frosties

just checking in to see if theres a LW update....


----------



## princess30

Weebear:- that's great news yiur lil embie to s a fighter  xxx

Lynds:- amazing news about frosties - you must be delighted hoping I get a good number of quality eggs tomorrow.  xxx

Lw:- will just be about to have her scan - hope all goes well could be 2 r more inboard  xxx

Hi to everyone else  

P30 x


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi girls,


Not the best scan   just not sure what to think. She basically couldn't  see much  except yolk sac . It was my least favourite nurse Lesley and I just feel she is no use at communicating. On one hand she's saying it's very early and I've to come back next week and on the other and she says she should have seen a foetal pole at this stage nd she's not seeing it  . I'm numb and so  DH. I wish it ad been Dr Gaudoin that did it. She says it's only looking about 5 weeks but she didn't seem sure. God knows what happened to the other two embryos.

I can't get a solid thought in my head. Does anyone know if you can be a week or two behind and catch up? 

My niece gave me a wee bracelet witha butterfly before I started treatment and I've worn it everyday. I took it off yesterday to have a shower but now it's disappeared, feel like its jinxed us not having it on .  Don't want to let go of hope just now, I've to go back for a scan next Wednesday .


----------



## Lyndsmac

LW I'm sorry I don't have any advice on it cause I've never bn there myself-just wanted to give you   And hope that this could be completely normal-is it worth possibly phoning and speaking to Marco and see what he has to say because I'm so you won't be able to rest until next week xxx


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Hi LW,

I have no experience with this either but for some reassurance can you not give GCRM a call and speak to Marco? Im not sure what one Lesley is but its so important that she gets her info and communication spot on as any ambiguity is obviously going to distress you which is just awful.

Your scan does seem quite early and im sure the others will have more info on this.

Im so sorry to read this LW and hope you manage to get another scan and all is well.

xxx


----------



## Weebear

Lw, so sorry about your scan. Not sure about measurements maybe it wasn't a good scan.

Lyndsmac, great you have now got blasts, I don't think you'll be needing them though, least not for a while.

Afm, my little embie did well,  it's a 4 cell 7/8. They said next time would def be icsi.


----------



## EmmaC1808

Thanks for all the support girls. We have decided just to get going as soon as possible again, so review with Marco on 7th (i suspect just to be told that its cos I have old eggs..), and then i think we are maybe going to consider whether to just go straight to donor. Fx that the next time is our time!!

LW so sorry to hear that you didnt have a good scan. I am praying that it is just too early to see much (plus i'm never sure how good the nurses are at scanning). Maybe as Lynds says you should phone Marco. He might be able to give you a better idea of what is going on. I have everything crossed that it is all ok for you honey. 

Lynds fab news about the frosties! Well done. 

Weebear, thats great that you got a fabby little embie. Hope ET went well and you enjoyed your accupuncture!

Princes good luck for EC tomorrow

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Weebear I was just thinking of you...what fantastic news!!! You've got a little fighter onboard and I'm glad that you'll be allowed to have a 2 nd round...obviously hope you don't need it xxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Oh LW, hope its just a slow starter...after all your HCG levels looked ok. 
Rotten luck to get one of the nurses that you feel is nt the best communicator...
Can you request dr g next week ? I think even if it was a dr they'd still be telling you to come back in a weeks time anyway...but maybe they would have been better at communicating things to you.

If she's saying its only 5 weeks then you wouldn't expect a fetal pole...but that does nt match your dates.
Hugs for the next week. ...
Hope the braclet turns up....


----------



## littlewhisper

Lynds that's fantastic news on your frosties, that's something we all dream of   hope they become siblings for the ones you have on board! Xx

Wee bear so glad you have your precious embie on board where it should be, sounds like a good one too   xx

Emma glad to hear you're thinking of getting on with it for your next cycle, it'll be good to look forward to that xx

Thanks Lynds, wee bear, hoping and praying, Emma and Pippi for all your comments. I was just a bit distraught but hoping it was just too early. Also hoping it was inept nurse!  . She's  the one that gave me the dodgy advice on Prostap during my first cycle and had me in a state then. She's just not it a great manner. Have emailed Marco to ask his opinion and if he'll scan me next time. The weird thing is today is the First day I've felt sicky nearly all day! Boobs are sore and am knackered ( but hardly slept last night) . I also remember getting a sharp pain nd cramps only about two or three days before OTD so hoping it was a late implanter 

Just wish it all went to plan like everyone else's   but will try not to get too down just now . Xx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Girls can I just ask a quick question-have any of you's ever had pains in your side like a stitch and stretching feeling?i am still sore from collection around my ovaries but my sides seem a bit strange,especially my left side going around onto my back xxx


----------



## MrsMacD

LW sorry to hear your scan wasn't the joyous occasion it should of been. I have absolutely no idea what you are meant to see when but I hope Marco gets back to you quickly with some answers and puts your mind at ease.

Lynds fantastic news about the frozen blasts. You couldn't have hoped for a better outcome. With regards to the pain I'm sure it's all part of what your body has been through. Although it was primarily my back that hurt, when I rolled over in bed or if I stretched I got pains in my stomach too.

Emma glad to hear you are going for it again. Sometimes the longer you leave it the more daunting it can be. Good luck with your decision of OE or DE


----------



## Clairabella

Hi ladies,

Back to join you all again for my 5th and final cycle    started stims today and back next wed for scan.

Littlewhisper I am sorry to hear your scan didn't go to plan today,  hopefully next week will bring better news.  Why don't you call tomorrow and ask for some more info.  Sending you hugs xx

GL to everyone waiting on results xx


----------



## stelpo

Oh LW, so sorry to hear your scan wasnt the best - how many weeks should you be? At 5 weeks you wouldnt be able to bee much, at 6 weeks I could see the yolk sac and the tiniest fetal pole with a wee hb, but I think that was about the earliest I could expect to see anything. In the sonographers defence, getting you back in a week is the right thing to do - this early, there are no definites and sometimes what you see doesnt exactly match up with your dates and they just have to wait and see.
Fingers, toes and the dogs paws crossed for next week!

S x


----------



## littlewhisper

Stelpo thanks,  I'm supposed to be 6wks six days but I was hoping you'd have some stories of scans not showing what they should and it turning out ok.   

Nobody seems to be giving me good stories but there must be some? Anyone .... Please? .  

She said she couldn't see a fetal pole , but surely some babies are slower The others to develop, coud it be late implantation? I did get pains late on in 2ww.


----------



## 8868dee

LW: sorry u didnt have a good scan hun but u r only 6 weeks hun so maybe thats why she couldnt see much  xx try not to worry hun she may of not measured the baby if she wasnt sure x gl at next weeks scan xx also becuase u r still quite early she may of not seen much and may not of been able to get proper measurements if that makes sense hun also i have always had my first scans at 8 weeks be because of not being able to see much before i didnt want the added stress of not seeing much xxx i hope u find ur bracelet xx 

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Maria00

LW, so sorry you didn't have a good scan,   but if Lesley is the nurse that did my first scan during stim, she is not good at all.   She could not find my ovaries, so she had to call Fiona. Maybe she is just not good.   Hope next week's scan will be great and reassuring for you!  

Emma, so happy you are going again so soon. Best of luck for next time!  

Weebear, fantastic news! 

Lynds, fab news about frosties, wow!  

Hello to everyone else.


----------



## littlewhisper

Maria, oh I so hope you're right. I wish you knew if it really was her that did yours. I've never had her before only on the phone and she isn't good on that either !   oh man, I ave been through so any emotions and need to stop googling because I'm finding awful stuff. Can you remember hat he looked like. She had long brown hair hair tied back and it's brown. She has quite an intense face ( sorry if that seems unfair but she as !  ) it wasn't comforting in the least just frowned from beginning to end. She did say she might ate a while to find my uterus and I thought that was strange


----------



## princess30

Lw:- I am so sorry your long awaited scan wasnt what you had hoped. I know lesley well she can be very curt at times..not my most favourite of nurses either. At just over 6wks its really early on in the pg to see much more. I am hoping and praying your lil bump on board was a late implanter that can happen. 

Marco never does the scans, you should definitely contact him if you haven't already asking for a response asap as it is causing you unwanted distress!! Waiting a week for the next scan is right though - by next week bu  should have come on and a hb should be visible..really hope its just too early. 

You can specifically ask not to be re-scanned by lesley - your paying for tx or have pd should I say..you want the best care possible. 

So in 7hrs I'll be at clinic I am exhausted.  Have my mum staying so she can mind dd  when we are gone.
She has no idea we are doing tx no one does except you lovelies 

Hi to everyone else - Emma so glad your on the wagon of next tx..very best of luck xxx


----------



## 8868dee

LW : everyone is right if u r not happy with lesley scan then u have to say something explain ur worries xx gl next week hun xx


----------



## 8868dee

Welcome back clairabella gl wirh ur cycle glad u have started  xx


----------



## MinneMouse

LW - just a quicky from me. Sorry to see your scan wasn't a good experience. I am wondering if you were just too early. I didn't get my first scan until exactly 8 weeks. I was going insane as had been bleeding on and off and had called a few times to GCRM as I was keen to get it earlier. In the end they did it two days early and I saw the heartbeats clearly. With hindsight I am glad they made me wait, at the time most ladies were getting them at around 7 weeks and I was fed up at having to wait. 


I'm sure everything is as it should be, it is just a timing thing. A few more days and you will be able to see so much more. I would agree to questioning though. I'm not sure if Kate is still there but she was the first person I ever saw at GCRM, she did my last ET and scanned me at 8 weeks too. A lovely complete circle and she was as overwhelmed as we were !


Take care of yourselves. Easy for me to say I know !


M
xx


----------



## Lyndsmac

MinnieMouse yeah Kate is still there she done my scan while stimming and also my transfer,she's a senior nurse there...I on the other hand didn't really warm to he,it's funny how some ppl can feel comfortable with one nurse and another doesn't - my favourite nurse there is Tracy and I think it's our key cause I seen her on my very 1st few appointment there. Xxx

LW my friend just got her 1st scan and she's almost 8 weeks so the general feeling is that there's a good chance it could have bn just too early - I'm thinking of you cause I know your mind will be doing overtime xxx


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks Minne mouse, Princess, Lynds and Dee, really appreciate your support. I feel a bit more positive today as I feel very queasy this morning! Also my friend texted me first thing to say she picked an 'angel' card for me this morning ( a bit like tarot) and mine came up as birth!! She was so excited she woke me up with her text! 

I think I will call and ask for someone else. I like Colette and Fiona the best. Fiona did my transfer so maybe that's my complete circle ?

I feel like I've had a big hug from all if you, thanks so much , I've taken a deep breath and will take each day at a time.

Princess good luck today   xx

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Law good on you!!! Really glad to hear your feeling more positive today   Xxxx

Princess hope all goes well today xx


----------



## 8868dee

LW: did they tell u why they booked u in for a 7 week scan rather than an 8 as i have always had 8 week scans and u can see much more xxx collette is my fave i have to say i cant remember who did my last pregnancy scan wasnt collette tho xx


----------



## Weebear

Good on you lw. Loving the positivity from the angel card xx


----------



## princess30

Hi ladies 

Well ec was this morning  - got 6eggs was absolutely gutted this morning as that's such a low yield for me. 
However QUALITY over QUANTITY all mature and all injected well..so hoping and praying they get jiggy in lab tonight.

Waiting on this phone call tomorrow I will be a wreck!!

Going to see the pyschic batber tonight..my sister suprised me with tickets last night.
So just resting until its time to go.

P xxx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Princess - your right quality over quantity  

Enjoy Gordon Smith tonight-he's my hubby best pals uncle and the best at what he does xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Princesss: its deffo quality over quantity x but 6 eggs is great hun x maybe not as good as what u expected but still good hun xxx fx they get jiggy hun xx enjoy ur psychic hun i would love to go one one day xx


----------



## princess30

Lynds:- really I've been waiting to see him for ages I can't waig  xxx

Dee/Lynds:- Thank You defo quality is priority xxx


----------



## littlewhisper

Princess six eggs all mature is great, maybe not what you're used to but you have a great chance and acing been pregnant before stands you in good stead. Fx they party tonight! 

Marco replied and d'you ever wish you hadn't asked a question!!   he was very very blunt ( I think he is way better in person than when he writes but I did ask   Of course he took the carpet away from under my feet.He says it doesn't look good and they should have seen a heartbeat and fetal pole   but he says according to the royal college of obstetricians mistakes are made so the rules are they always do another scan. If it still shows the same next week they'll arrange for an ' evacuation' ( i can't even think about that) God , it's like being kicked in the stomach. I don't think I can accept it so have buried that thought and am going to hold on to hope that it was just too early and mine is a late developer    . a girl on the other thread says she got a six week scan tht showed nothing and she gave up then at 8 wks all was good so I want tht story .

Sorry for me post but trying to keep a tsunami at bay . . Lxx


----------



## stelpo

Sorry LW, situations like this are really hard to take  

S x


----------



## missuso

LW, so sorry to hear feedback from Marco wasn't great, will keep everything crossed for you for next scan. Have never had a BFP so am afraid I can't share any experience of what to expect, but am thinking of you. 

Am off for consents apt tomorrow so should all be starting in a few weeks time !


----------



## Lyndsmac

LW what a horrible word to use 'evacuation' you would really think with all their experience they could put it more kindly and at least say we'll have a discussion at the next scan.

I too prefare the other girls story from the other thread- I'm hoping that's your outcome too xxxx


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Lw I am gutted to hear that from marco! 

I think you are right to keep positive until your next scan, and if you are feeling naseaus them something is going on!

Good luck and I'm sorry you have this worry x x


----------



## EmmaC1808

Princes well one with your 6 wee eggs! As you say its quality not quantity that counts. Hope 'the call' goes well tomorrow.

((((((LW))))))) i'm so sorry you have this worry. I am really really praying for a good outcome for you honey. Try to stay positive until your next scan. Hopefully your first scan was just too early.  Stay strong xxx

AFM I had a call with Penny from Serum tonight and I think we re going to go down the donor route. We are going to Athens to see her once i get AF after this failed cycle, so will see what she says then! I am excited to get going again! 

Hi to everyone else, hope everyone ok xxx


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks girls for your positive comments  . Yes I thought 'evacuation' was a bit harsh and cold. my dad was an orthopaedic surgeon ( retired now) and he would always give patients the facts and the truth but he always said you must never leave them with no hope because hope is a powerful thing and sometimes all you have.

Emma glad you got on Well with Penny. I think if this doesn't work out I would go to her ( although DH might need some persuading to get treatment in Greece   )

LW x


----------



## Maria00

LW, Dr Marco always is a bit of an  ***  via email, so do not even mind him. And I do have another good story for you: Lisa, a girl I met on the August thread while cycling, had the same experience you are having now and at 8 weeks she finally saw an beautiful heart beat!   So KEEP HOPING and next week you'll hear a wee lovely heart beat too!


----------



## Maria00

Emma, I sure admire you for being so strong and organized!   I am impressed with Serum and would love to go there next... or to ARGC in London... but DH does not want to go far. I guess he'd prefer to go back to GCRM.  

Princess30, 6 matured eggs is fab! Good luck!  

Hello to everyone else!


----------



## littlewhisper

Oh Maria you really made me giggle there about Marco ! Yes I think it was Lisa as she's on the early scans thread. I know it could go either way but I believe there's no point in going through it twice so if it doesn't work We'll deal with it next week. Thanks Hun   I really appreciate positive comments at least to keep my spirits up xx


----------



## Maria00

LW, giggle is good for the heart  I wonder if Dr Marco asks other people to reply for him, because via email he is not as pleasant as he is in person.   
And I am sure it is just a "timing" thingy, and next week you'll see much more.


----------



## Pippi_elk

So sorry to hear LW that Marco has dashed your hopes further. Totally agree...he could have left out the word evacuation or as someone else said to just discuss it next week after the scan.
I think sometimes they don't think of the human emotion...I remember when I was starting to have my mc and went for a scan in EPU at local hospital, they were quite cold and said you can go to work, just there might be some cramps. I came away all confused ...feeling I should go into work...in the end I went home and was so glad I did...
Emotionally there was no way i could be in work. A sympathetic approach makes bad news easier to bear...

Wonder does he just tell someone else to respond to his emails and just gives them the 'jist' of what to say....

Hang in there until next week. agree that until you know for sure, there is no point in getting down about it. Hopefully its just too early...or that a mistake was made doing the scan. 


Princess, quality over quantity as everyone said..hope you get a 100% fertilisation rate to make up for your disappointment at number of eggs.

Good luck Emma with serum. I know after my last bfn...I was so keen to cycle again...it gives you some feeling of control and helps to come to terms with it.


----------



## 8868dee

Lw: sorry marco wasnt too hopeful but u never know goodluck at the scan next week hun i really hope it was just to early to see xx every baby develops differently and at different rates gl hun xx when i had my mmc in april all my nausea had gone bout 2 weeks before the scan so i should of known something was up but as u still have sickenss feeling then there is still hope xx 


Emma: gl with cycling with athens hun x hope u get that bfp u deserve xx


----------



## stelpo

Oh LW, I so hope you got the result we are all hoping for - I have to say, I dont think Marco would be getting anyone else to respond to emails, I think he is more professional than that. I spoke to him yesterday querying a letter he sent to my gp, and he was absolutely fine. It's really hard when you don't get the answer you want to hear, and so easy to blame the messenger - I work in obstetric scanning and it can be so hard because people sometimes just don't want to hear what you are saying, there is no easy way, and the only way to impart the information so it gets through sometimes is to be blunt - then they get on the net and say we have no empathy - believe me, we do. This is actually part of the training and I could give you so many examples of people just not taking in the importance if what has been said that it has to be said again in a much more blunt way.
So sorry if this offends anyone, but I thought it might help to explain a bit - I've just read so many posts today (not this thread!) giving sonographers a hard time, that I thought a bit of background insight might help! Not to say every sonographer is perfect by any means, but in general, we are all on your side....

Still have everything crossed LW!

S x


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks Pippi and Dee xx

Stelpo,  I don't think I suggested at any point that Marco wasn't writing his own emails. I don't believe that to be true.  I know he's professional, but I also know that at this point even he doesn't know for sure what is happening and being blunt is not required. I grew up in a medical family, i can take in information just fine as upsetting as it is but there are other professionals who are very good at communcating bad news compassionately ( like the consultant who delivered the news of my sisters baby she lost) and it is possible. He hasn't even given me an ounce of hope and yet there is an ounce of hope at this point, even if he turns out to be right in the end. 

I know you are trying to help but I also don't believe you need to feel responsible for all sonographers/ medical staff,  I'm sure you and plenty of others are good but it's a myth you have to be blunt in the first instance, maybe if they are really not taking it in after a couple of tries but that is not the case here. I know its a possibility/likely that it may well all end but I'd like to hold on to some hope until we know for sure. 

Its not that Lesley was against me, she just isn't very good at communicating and thats a fact. She was vague, detached and unsure of what she was saying - nothing to do with anyone else's ability as a sonographer. Most are great I'm sure


----------



## stelpo

Lw didn't mean to offend you at all, will say no more.


----------



## stelpo

And I know it wasn't you commenting about the emails....I was responding to previous posts in general.


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

LW im so sorry hun you havent received the news you had hoped. Dont give up hope. I was told 7 weeks is the earliest to see anything, and in fact my scan woth the twins wasnt until 9 weeks. I had a much earlier one woth my little boy but was told before hand not to expect to see much. I did see a hb but we were shocked at that and so was the sonographer. Dont give up, it is such early days and who knows if you went today you might see something completely different! I know ppl who have gone for their first scan and seen 1 HB and 1 empty sack and then the next scan seen 2 HB and both were transferred at same time!! your little embie might just be a late implanter. Big hugs hunni xxxxxx


----------



## littlewhisper

Morning ladies,

TAM, thanks  lovely to hear from you, how are you getting on hun?xx

Stelpo, don't worry you really didn't offend me, I just feel strongly about those things that's all.  Xx


----------



## princess30

Morning Lovelies  

Lw:- don't give up..there is still hope, we are all on this journey together with the hope we will have our forever baby.
Thinking of you      xxx

Spoke to Chris we have 4!! So we are happy all in EEVA transfer on Sunday...EEEEKKKK 

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Princess: thats really good news hun xx well done gl at transfer hun xx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Fantastic news Princess!! Keep growing for mummy little embies xxx


----------



## princess30

Just a QQ:- I am in alot of discomfort after EC never had this much discomfort before - maybe its because I am older?? 3yrs since last fresh cycle as previous to that was fet.

When I walk its like high up pain not in my tummy..but higher up?! Can the scratch effect it?Although they only got 6 eggs there was lots n lots of follicles maybe filling with fluid all around 14mm..feel lousy.

Anyone else had a lot of discomfort??

P xxx


----------



## littlewhisper

Princess that's fantastic you've got four in EEVA!! Wooohoooooo! Here's to them all dividing well and giving you a good selection!  Can't say I did have that much discomfort really and I am considered quite old  . But aye give them a phone it might just be your ovaries pushing against something ?  

LW xx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Princess I'm always in complete agony after ec and I just thought that was normal-I've been admitted twice after ec and it surprised me that ppl can get up and walk about after it lol wish it was me..my collection was last Friday and only today do I feel I'm recovering and that finally when I walk it doesn't feel like everything is pushing down in me inside  So to me pain is just normal for ec but worth a call if your not normally like this-rem plenty of water and protein xxx


----------



## Weebear

I'm sick of drinking pineapple juice and water already!!  
My acupuncturist said avoid caffeine as it takes blood flow away from uterus. I was thinking I'd be safe to have 1 diet can of juice later, now I'm thinking if I go the shops I could buy caffeine free? Anyone have an opinion on this? Are you alla voiding it like the plague? I love my coffee to and have managed to forego it, just the taste buds are bored!


----------



## princess30

So I rang clinic as this pain has become unbearable..as I have never had pain like this after ec before,  I just knew something wasn't right. Spoke to Sharon who was doing ec with Kate and a doctor who I don't know who performed ec. 
Anyway she told me they had problems accessing follicles and had to continually push down firmly above my belly across my ribcage & that I will have internal bruising and fluid was drained.

I'm glad I know what's happening but I really think someone should have explained this to me yesterday.
As its unbearable dealing with a toddler and being in so much discomfort. 

P x


----------



## Maria00

Weebear, I am a tea and coffee drinker and I love dark chocolate, BUT it's true, it's best to avoid caffeine completely. It' also best to avoid the decaffeinated versions of tea/coffee.  

Princess30, so sorry for all the discomfort, does taking paracetamol help you with the pain?


----------



## Garrioch

Was at the GCRM this morning for my first scan and bloods. Was shown how to give my injections -ouch!! Meant to ask if it was still ok to keep taking my supplements. Normally take extra vitamin d and royal jelly in addition to the conception ones. Does anyone know if it's ok still to take royal jelly or will it interfere with the injections?


----------



## Weebear

Don't know garrioch, why not give them a wee call in the morning


----------



## Pippi_elk

Good Princess that you know why you are in pain. Yea think they could have told you after ec that you might be sorer.
I had a nasty reaction on my hand where they inserted the canuala...but they anaesthestist never came back in to explain anything about it.  I concluded that perhaps it was an allergic reaction. I went to see an anaesthetist last month about it...and I'm not allergic...it was probably the drugs leakage into the soft tissue...but a small chat afterwards would really be valuable when things don't go as 'normal.

I hear you Steplo about having to be blunt with people. In my mc I was under no illusion that there was any hope. I was having full af and to me it was all over ever before I had the scan. But they were so cold...which was the most upsetting part. I asked for a photo of the feteus to show dh (who was sitting outside but not allowed in !!...so sorry i didnt challenge them on that) and they said no, not possible...even though there were signs up saying you have to pay 50p for a picture. I was in no state to start a discussion on the matter.
To be working in an epu ...you'd think they'd have a better beside manner. It was a dr and a junior dr that did the scan...not a sonographer.
The following week it was a nurse who did it and it was like chalk and cheese...just a tender touch to my arm and a bit of sympathy goes a long way. 
It was me who mentioned that maybe Marco does nt respond to his emails...just thought that a lot of drs dictate their letters but it was just a stupid suggestion on my part !

Hope you are doing ok LW. Its a really tough week for you.

I'm not sure Garroch about the supplements...I kept taking mine but probably shouldn't have. I think some are ok to take but I think I read that EPO might not be the best thing to be taking. Prob conception vits you should keep taking as it has frolic acid. Vit d prob good too as they tell u to take vit d after et.


----------



## 8868dee

Weebear: im avoiding all caffine like the plague i have got decaf tea and coffee and also 7up cans are cafffine free ad so nice if u want a fizzy drink xx 

Princess: perhaps they didnt want to worry u hun xx hope u begin to feel better soon hun xx


----------



## littlewhisper

Garrioch, yes Royal jelly and vitamin D are fine to take right up to ET. I stopped Royal jelly after that as there isn't enough evidence to say it safe. The only ones to continue after ET are a pregnancy supplement with folic acid , possibly vitamin D but there s some already in a pregnancy supplement and maybe a fish oil for omega3.
But make sure it's not got fish liver, only fish body oil.

Wee bear I loved coffee too but haven't drunk it in over two years!! You could try lemon and ginger in the mornings and Rooibos tea ( the tick tock brand is good ) decaf has lots of chemicals to take out the caffeine so sometimes it's worse than just cutting down to either one up of coffee a day or a couple of cups of tea. 

Princess that's awful, they should definitely have told you so that you were prepared. Was it a female doctor d'you know? If so then I got her , she was actually great but I know she had to dash off after as she is based at the Royal and she was just covering for Marco when he was away on holiday so was run off her feet. Hope you feel better soon xx

Hi to everyone else xx

We're going away for the weekend to take our minds off the situation ( sort of) and to build strength for Wednesday . Have a good weekend all. Xx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Arrgghhh I better get BFP - parents just asked me if I wanted to got to New York for a long weekend,next weekend and I had to say no...hope it's worth it lol xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Aww new york sounds lovley xx gl getting the bfp hun xx 

LW: have a nice time away hun


----------



## MrsMacD

Sorry haven't been on the last few days as I've been driving myself mad with the cramps I have been getting and waiting for af to show up. Having never reached otd before i found it strange i still hadn't bled by today and I won't get my blood results till monday so I bought a hpt. I am in complete and utter shock as I got a bfp. It is extremely early days and I am very apprehensive but I never in my life thought I would see the word pregnant on a stick.

Good luck to everone who is currently waiting. If I can get pregnant with my low amh and low predictor embryos there's hope for everyone else.


----------



## Lyndsmac

Wooooohooooooo let me be the 1st to congratulate you babe xxxxxx


----------



## MrsMacD

Thanks Lynds. After I posted I started to worry I should have maybe waited till I get my hcg levels on Monday but I was just too excited.

Not long to go for you now. Hope the 2ww hasn't been dragging. Fingers crossed for your BFP


----------



## Lyndsmac

You've bn waiting to see that BFP too right your gonna post it!! Please tell me every symptom that you had - my 2ww is dragging but I've promised myself I'm waiting for once on getting my bloods done cause I can't look at another neg test xxx


----------



## Maria00

MrsMacD, congratulations, what a great news!


----------



## 8868dee

Whoop whoop xx so so happy for you mrsmacd u so ao deserve this yay xxxx 

Gl lynds with otd hun xx


----------



## MrsMacD

Thanks Maria and Dee

Lynds this is the first time I have ever tested because af is always to the day. The only thing I noticed were my nipples were really sensitive and I had a really dull/heavy ache just like with af which is why I was convinced it hadn't worked. It's frustrating that af and implantation feels exactly the same.


----------



## 8868dee

Lynds i also had dull aches in my 2ww xx hope this helps u xx


----------



## Lyndsmac

The thing that worries me is my otd is the day before af is due...if af is gonna come I won't get pains until about Thursday but I've got lots if sharp pains going on just now but could still be ec xxx


----------



## princess30

Mrs Mac:- huuuggggee congrats huni      so happy for you xxx

Lynds:- not long now..Hopefully all these sharp pains are embies bedded down for the long haul  xxx

Afm in 9hrs I'll be having ET....Eeeeeekkkkkk 

Night ladies xxx


----------



## missuso

Mrs mac, that is fab news, huge congrats and good luck with it all. You are my inspiration as I too have very low Amh.  

Lyndsmac, good luck, hope mrsmac good vibes rub off 

Missuso


----------



## Lyndsmac

All the best of luck for today Princess xxx

Today's off to a bad start for me , feel like I'm going to burst into tears at any point,I've got a strong feeling that it's not worked and feel defeated today- my cousin passed away at Xmas from cancer at 33 and we were like sisters - she left behind her 4 month old son Oliver and it's her birthday today so we've got a family lunch at Loch Lomond to celebrate her birthday...this will obviously be adding to me feeling upset today-Sorry for the me post girls xxx


----------



## MrsMacD

Princess good luck with ET today and for the 2ww ahead

Missuso still a long long way to go but getting over each and every hurdle is a step closer to the dream.

Lynds sending big virtual   That's so sad about your cousin.  Good that you will have your family around you today for support. Try to keep positive which is easier said than done I know but you are young and had top quality embryos put back so you have every chance this will be your time x


----------



## Lyndsmac

Missuso here's hoping MrsMacD has brought lots of lovely new BFPs to the group 
 for all xxxx

Oh 1 strange thing is I now have af pains that I've never had through any tx before- you know the pains you get when af is actually here but not due for 6 days xxx


----------



## Weebear

Lyndsmac, are they really painful? Good luck mrs, you not far away. So sorry about your cousin what a sad story.  

Mrsmacd, fabulous news, congrats missy. 

Princess, all the best for today. It's lovely to hear gcrm are ready when you are and open 7 days! 

Afm 4dp2dt, I have zero symptoms of anything. Sore ish boobs, by that's definitely the cyclogest. Unfortunately when putting one in the other day I felt a spot/lump on my cervix. I think it might be a polyp. I was referred and seen by gyne about one in this same place 2.5 yrs ago, by the time they saw me is wasn't there anyone, said it must have fallen off, as they can do that. No not hugely worried. Sorry I'm bothering you ladies but my actual thread has zero people on it right now and I'm so lonely.


----------



## Lyndsmac

Oh Weebear   I'm here for a chat whenever you are  

The pains aren't very sore just a sort of dull ache xxx


----------



## Weebear

Those who had scratch done, did your lining thicken up nicely? I had my scratch but my lining was only up to 7.2, which isn't that good for me.


----------



## Lyndsmac

Weebear at my appt for scrath my lining was at 8.5!! It's never bn that before thickets it's bn is 6.8 through all my cycles-at my final scan before ec it went to 8.5 again so the scrath didn't make mines thicker but it's not supposed to.its meant to create a sticky endometrium to help implantation - that's what Dr G told me- 7.2 is still thicker than the minimum xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Lynds: sorry u r feeling down n upset xx but its understandable given ur loss hun xx 


Princess: hope transfer went well today hun xxx


----------



## princess30

Hello lovelies 

So I am officially pupo now..otd 11/10 we have 2onboard both low predictors just out of the time but perfect no fragmentation and exactly as they should be 8cell..

But because eeva has timescales they where just out..
Glad we used eeva though giving it all for the last shot for a Sibling..taking other 2 to day 5 so will get a call Tuesday to see if they survived.  Had my 3favourites today Nicole,  Tracy & Kate all went so smoothly 

So here's to the madness of 2ww  

Sorry no personals I am on moby I  car not even home yet...xxx


----------



## MrsMacD

Princess congrats on being pupo. Both mine were just 5 mins out also which they said in the time period wasn't anything to worry about. Good luck with the 2ww


----------



## princess30

Thank You MrsMac they did say they are thinking of doing a different regrading system as so many embryos are just out and classed as low prefictors, so they will be regrading high medium low. .fingers crossed!!

Hope your keeping well is itd officially tomorrow? ..so happy for you xxx


----------



## MrsMacD

Princess that makes a lot of sense about the regrading. My otd was Friday but I was so convinced it hadn't worked that I cancelled my appointment and just posted bloods to them. Will be interesting to see what my hcg levels are.


----------



## 8868dee

Princess: yay pupo princess xx gl in 2ww hope it passes quickly for u xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Congrats mrsM, and ironic that you were so convinced that you only posting bloods...maybe you change your mind and drive there ?

Hope this week brings good news Lynds, really sad story of your poor cousin and leaving a 4 month old behind...

Congrats on being pupo princess...


----------



## princess30

Thank You Dee/Pippi - how are you keeping dee?  When is your scan..not long now huni xx

Pippi how is dh ankle healing?  xx


----------



## 8868dee

Princess: my scan us this friday 4th  at 3pm am excited to be seeing our baby but nervous too as although my mc and mmc was after 8 weeks it still plays on my mind xx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Pippi thank you hun,I'm surprised I haven't once bn tempted to test but it's still early at 7dp3dt

MrsMacD I can't wait to see what your bloods come back at-it's so exciting

So my bloods are this Friday but af is due on sat - I've never had an otd before my af is due before... It's prob just me but I'd rather my otd next Monday so if af is gonna come then it will cause I'd rather that put me out the game than hearing it's not worked or yet another neg test xxx


----------



## Weebear

So exciting ladies good luck with the bloods.

Lyndsmac, so your blood day is that he same as otd? Is it 11 dp3dt? My otd is 13dp2dt, which would be 12 days if I'd have had a 3dt. Do you think I've to wait so long because they won't do bloods and this way a test should definitely be positive? Kind feel as though I'm being set up for failure. Can anyone make sense of this for me?


----------



## Lyndsmac

Weebear your bloods and Otd are the same - they way the hospital normally work it out is otd should be 17 days after your hcg booster-I've had a 19 day wait before when I had fet  

On my last cycle at the Nuffield I had a 2dt aswell hun-I looooved the food you got in there,was disappointed with the toast and tea in GCRM   lol xxx


----------



## Weebear

My acupuncturist has advised me to get bloods done if I get bfp, not sure why. Surely it's pointless unless I'm going to get them repeated a few times to make sure hcg is rising?


----------



## Lyndsmac

Weebear I know the Royal changed the way the do outcomes,they always used to do blood test but when the moved the ACS to Nuffield they just send out a hpt-I personally would prefare bloods cause they're a good indicator that all is well xx


----------



## EmmaC1808

Yipeeee Mrs MacD! Congratulations in your BfP hon! Glad on of us proved EEVA wrong! 

Princess congrats on being PUPO.

Weebear and Lynds hope 2ww going ok! Almost there girls. Will have fx for you on Friday.

LW hope your weekend away was ok. I still have everything crossed for you hun. When is your repeat scan? 

Dee good luck on Friday! 

Hope everyone else ok as well xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

I think they sometimes do bloods a day before otd if otd falls at a weekend ...so perhaps that's the discrepancy between test days. 

Thanks princess,dh is doing ok. Now walking about the house with no crutches...but his ankle gets very tierd and sore. Glad we postponed as wouldn't like to be heading to glasgow in 2 weeks time considering he's not been walking any distances yet.

Good luck for Friday dee. You deserve your luck to change.

Hope things going ok Lw

There was an interesting article in Saturdays guardian about ivf..and how we never hear from those whom it fails for. And how the clinics can twist the stats to make results look better. Like how twins born at 25 weeks but dying 2 days later....is classified as live births. A study compared ivf stress to chemotherapy. I've never had Chemo thankfully but I definately think I'd pick ivf over chemo.


----------



## Weebear

There quite a lot of research into the levels of stress ivf can cause. The Domar Institute has done a huge amount of research into it and has compared it to undergoing cancer treatment. It's not just a statement here was research to it with patients. It compared it to something else too but can't remember and can't be bothered looking out the book. Alice Domar was leading in some mind body programme that seems to get very good results in Boston. The book is called Conquering Infertility. I didn't particularly like the book, I felt depressed everytime I picked it up, too real.


----------



## MrsMacD

Pippi glad to hear your dh is up and about with no crutches. Hopefully it won't be too long before he's completely on the mend and you can focus your attentions on getting your BFP.

So I'm no further forward with blood results. Apparently there was no post today because it was a holiday! Therefore my blood will have been sitting at the post office for 4 days. Hope this doesn't make any difference?


----------



## Josie1

Hi I'm a newbie to the forum.

I'm currently going through treatment at GCRM. My Husband and I have had ICSI due to his low sperm count. 

I had my egg transfer on Saturday there and have had 2 embryos put back. We used Eeva and had one low predictor due to it taking 2 long 2 get from 2 cell to 4 cell stage. The other one was classed as a medium predictor by the embryologist (although Eeva only had high and low) they both reached the 8 cell stage and the medium one was 1 hour out of being a high predictor 

This is my 1st cycle so everything is new to me. 

Praying for a wee miracle.


----------



## MrsMacD

Josie welcome and good luck. Hope the 2ww goes quickly for you and you end up with a bfp


----------



## Josie1

Thanks Mrs MacD

I find out on the 10th of October which is my Dad's birthday, he was my best friend n passed away 4 years ago. 

Let's hope it's a good sign


----------



## Weebear

Good luck Josie x


----------



## Josie1

Thanks weebear


----------



## missuso

Welcome Josie, fingers crossed for the two on board 

Am just recovering from having my two lovely god sons (aged 7 and 5)  for the last 3 days including first ever stint at school run/ pick up / uniforms / homework / packed lunch etc.  it's been exhausting, not sure I have the stamina for parenthood but having just paid GCRM today I better not change my mind


----------



## Josie1

Thanks, I'm feeling nervous but remaining positive, this is my 1st cycle. Have you been to GCRM before missuso? This is my 1st ICSI. I can't fault a thing, they have been fantastic.


----------



## princess30

Dee:- hope all goes well on Fridays scan and and  this lil bubba onboard is a keeper xxx
Lw:- Really hope n     tomorrow brings better news at your scan xxx

Hello to everyone else xxx


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks Princess I appreciate you remembering and thanks to those of you who sent pm's to me it has really helped more than you know. 

We spent a lovely couple of nights away in our favourite place in Scotland that has white sand beaches and gorgeous views. It was just so good to get away and clear our heads. The sky's were amazing both during the day and at night where you felt you could see just about every star in the universe, I wished on more than one!  I just felt calm while away and full of hope. I am still getting symptoms like sore boobs and waves of nausea but not sure if I would get tht anyway if things were going wrong, don't want to know  . So we're bracing ourselves for tomorrow and lets see what it brings.

MrsMacD so hope your positive line is confirmed will give you a full fanfare when it is   xx

Princess congrats on being pupo! Hope the 2ww goes in quickly for you and brings the best of news xx

Wee Bear best  of luck for OTD! Xx 

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Lyndsmac

LW I'm praying that everything goes to plan tmoz xxx

MrsMacD have you heard back about bloods yet?xxx

Welcome Josie & Missuso - this was also my 1st cycle at GCRM and I think they've been amazing, not much to compare it to considering I came from the Glasgow Royal lol xxx

Quick question to ladies with BFP,I've been getting really strong cramps and bad lower back ache(I've only had 1 day since et without it) my af is due on sat but otd on Friday,I don't normally get cramp this long before af so I don't know if it's a good sign or maybe crinone gel?im now 8dp3dt xxx


----------



## Weebear

Don't know lyndsmac, lower back cramp is common for me normally at this point, plus I can get it 10 days before af is due. Hopefully a bfp lady has had loads of cramps.

Lw, best of luck for tomorrow, hope you get some fabulous news xx


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Lw , just wanted to pop on and wish you all the very best for tomorrow , I will be thinking of you Hun and hope your scan goes well. Your weekend sounds just perfect and just what you needed.

Dee, good luck to you too for Friday , good luck Hun xxxxxx


----------



## stelpo

Good luck LW xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

LW: all the best for Tom. 

Dee: thinking of you on Friday. 

Afm, ladies I'm currently on day 16 of stimms  . I'm feeling very queasy and cramps today as well as having sensitive (.)(.). Anyone else felt this? 

Xx


----------



## 8868dee

Lynds: not long now love xx how u feeling xx 

Emma: thanks hun i am so neevous xx 

Pippi: thanks hun that really means a lot i so hope all is well xx 

Josie: welcome hun and gl xx hope the 2ww passes by quickly for u xx 

Misuso: glad u had nice time with ur god sons hun xx m

Princess: thanks hun i really hope so too xx 

LW: goodluck today at scan hun xx i really hope everything is ok with ur baby xx i am just hoping that it was too early and it was a late implanter xx gl gl fl am thinking of u always xx 

Hoping and praying: thanks hun xx really appreciate it xx 

Spl: thanks hun not sure about the sickness tho x perhaps u r coming down with something or its ohss hopefully not tho xx 

Afm: been away for a few days visiting my pal who moved away 5 weeks ago to pass time thats why i hvent been on x going home today tho xx hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Lyndsmac

DD I'm ok-getting it into my head and preparing myself that it's not worked cause all the tell tale signs are there from previous cycles  do you know if a follow up apt is included in the price we pay to GCRM? I just don't possibly know what else I'm supposed to do to make this work,I've never a any sort of a wiff of BFP and this is my 4th cycle...there's must be something wrong that we don't know about cause to have the pipelle scrath,my linning was the thickest it's ever bn I'm taking clexane for the 1st time,the EEVA high predictors and for it still not to work  I know I haven't tested so it's not over until it's over but I'm going with my guy and I just know xxx

LW good luck again hun with your scan today,what time ex it at?xxx

Sugarpielaura I started getting queasy while stimming this time and couldn't eat properly but it think it was the metiformin ,never had the sore boobs though but I only stimm end for 8 days so it could be all the extra hormones?xxx


----------



## Maria00

Lynds, yes, a follow up apt is included in the price.   But don't give up hope just yet!   Did you do any immune testing? 

LittleWhisper, fingers crossed for you!   So hope you'll get great news today!   Your weekend away sounds just perfect.

Hello to everyone else.


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi Girls,
What a day. I Had my scan with Colette. She looked and said things hadn't changed from what was seen last weekand there was nothing there really. I felt disbelief because I have been having light nausea nd sore boobs and even had a dream it was ok ! Just as we were about to switch off the screen she looked closer and Said ' hang on a minute,' she zoomed in on the sac and there in the snowy image was the tiniest little flicker of a heartbeat !!!    I just burst into tears and DH held his breath. She looked closer and said there was a tiny fetal pole too! Then she measured and it's measuring 6wks4days and I'm 7wks 6days. She said I'm a bit behind but it's the sac, it's only measuring 5 weeks   so not sure what to make of it. She did seem hopeful because she said it could be the angle we are looking at it as its a 2 D image. 

We got a wee glimpse of joy and have to hold on for another week to see if it's progresses! My nerves are shot to hell. Poor DH is stressed out of his head, he's had to work really late recently, even had a Meeting at 10 pm the other night ! But I am just so thankful to have seen some life. colette said if it was to be seen in anyone She might have known I'd be the trouble maker ! 

I just want to say how much all your messages of support meant to me. Its like having your hand hold through it all . Thanks to Pippi, Maria, MrsMacD and TAM for your lovely pm. Thanks to hoping and praying, Lyndsmac,Dee, Princess, Emmac, Stelpo, Wee bear, SPL For your posts to me, really helped through this last week.  . So sorry if I forgot anyone, its all a bit of a blur!

So here we go for another week, I know it can go either way still so I will try and stay positive and just hope and pray it is good news.   

MrsMacD , Lyndsmac and wee bear hope you get good news this week!   

Dee keeping everything crossed for your scan on Friday, hope it's the best news ever Hun    

Hi to josie! Welcome and good luck for your cycle !

LW xx


----------



## Maria00

LittleWhisper, what a fabulous news! So happy for this glimpse of joy    and next week I hope your wee embryo will be much bigger and the heartbeat much stronger!   Stay positive and I have everything crossed for you!


----------



## Josie1

Thanks littlewhisper

That's great news today, Collette is my favourite nurse, she's lovely


----------



## MinneMouse

LW - that is great news. I'm quietly cheering from the sidelines. This whole process is designed to drive you to the edge and back.


Colette was there during my treatment and saw my 8 week scan picture. She was very teary. That is when I realised how much it means to these people. 


Fingers crossed and lets hope the week flies in for you, one step at a time eh ?


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

LW what amazing bews! I'm so so happy for u. Keep positive hunni. I told u I have a good feeling bout u. Collette is so lovely. She was my nurse with my little boy and then when I went back for fet she was my nurse again. She remembered my history and when she saw my little boy with me she was overjoyed and he loved her! She picked him up and walked around with him and he was all smiles and giggles. She is sooo lovely. Well done hunni. Stay positive , enjoy this little milestone and being pregnant. It will all work out I'm sure of it xxxx


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Awww LW I am so so pleased for you! I think those symptoms you are having are a positve sign and I pray next week brings you joy and your little one has a growth spurt. 

Take care of yourself hun and keep those positive thoughts coming!!

xxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Oh Lw! wow such a day...and you were right where this is a glimmer of hope you have to hold onto that hope. 
But today has gone much better than you would have expected...so here's hoping next week brings more good news.
I'd definatley have been in tears too.
Hoping as she said that the small sac is just due to 2d angle. ...are nt there some private facilitates that can do 3d scans ...but maybe you need to further along....and its only another week to wait...but I'm sure it'll feel like for ever...defiantly think you'll need another weekend away this weekend !!!


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks Maria, Josie and Minnemouse, I just feel temporary relief   Collete is by far my favourite nurse, Fiona also lovely. But Colette just has a natural way of putting you at ease and I feel a bond with her. Her face lit up when she saw the heartbeat and although it's touch and go she left me with hope which is at least something to hold on to.  

TAM I love it when you say you have a good feeling because that gives me hope too! That's amazing you had Colette too, think she is a lucky mascot!

Hoping thans for looking in and giving your support really appreciate it xx

Pippi, thanks I know DH was just saying , where will we go ths weekend! Just have to wait and see. I thought about a 3D scan but it might betoo early and I'm also a bit scared tat it would give me bad news And there would be no arguing with it. At least I can blame the 2D scan for now  . Xx


----------



## princess30

Lw:- my hearts thumping out my chest reading your post..I am so glad your little fighter is hanging on in there. .hope and   next week brings more progress..so take it easy..you have such precious cargo onboard..

I know that the both of you will be worrying endlessly..try not too..today was a huge hurdle.

Lots of love n positively to you both     xxx


----------



## Lyndsmac

LW absolutely overjoyed for you and DH and I really do admire how strong you've been and held onto that hope that you had in your heart, just goes to show eh!!! And again I'm   That next week you will get to the the progression xxxxx


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks Princess and Lyndsmac, it certainly helps to have all you lovely ladies around me to help buffer the stress and stand beside me . Xx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Maria I've never had immune testing as far as I'm aware,what does it consist if and do you know how much GCRM charge for it?xxx


----------



## Weebear

Lw great news you saw a heartbeat, will keep   That things look even better next week.

Lyndsmac, I don't think gcrm do immune testing, think you'd need to go to London for it. Although I know dr gorgy in London will run the immunes along side a gcrm ivf. It is a minefield to get into and the testing alone will cost around£3.5k. Then you've all the meds to take, I think it sounds quite stressful actually. Someone on here did it and got a bfn last week or he week before. So it still doesn't guarantee success. 

Afm, had back ramps during the night. Not feeling hopeful, none today but I have a sore head again. The usual twinges and pains another than that. Really feel as though I'm out and otd isn't until Tuesday! Know what you mean lyndsmac, about all the usual signs and symptoms.


----------



## Lyndsmac

Aw thanks for that WeeBear xx from what your saying I don't think that's for me mostly because of the cost,we don't have and money left lol

So if you don't mind me asking what catchment area are you in for GRI,are you allowed 2 or 3 cycles from them?xxxx


----------



## Weebear

Lanarkshire and two goes. Seems the more northern isles areas/ or councils with more money are the ones that get 3 goes. 

Have you asked for a hysteroscopy? I'd go to GP and ask for one if you haven't. You have good grounds with multiple failed Ivfs, plus it's better than scratch. I was refused and I have good grounds from something else. Dr Vani will be hearing my pleas if this doesn't work though. We wouldn't do immunes either, we don't have that amount of money, I think few people do. Xxx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Weebear this will be my 4th attempt - do you think my GP would refer me to have a hysteroscopy?xxx


----------



## Weebear

It's the reason I've been denied one so far, that I've not had failed ivf!! I asked and was referred, the gyne said yes but I can't do it as your being treated at the royal. So I was referred back to gyne at ACU, they said no you need to have failed a few times first. What a load of sh**e.


----------



## stelpo

LW, really pleased for you, fingers crossed for next week xx


----------



## MrsMacD

LW been thinking about you all day. Forgot my phone today and just home. Glad your scan gave you some positive news. Really hope next week brings even more good news. This is such a worrying time it's baby steps all the way but you're getting there.

Afm had such a long day yesterday didn't have the energy to post. Got my blood results from Friday. It was 226 which she said was good? I'm booked in for the 25th October for my scan.it's a few days later than they said but dh wants to come to first one with me.  Have hardly slept since I got my bfp as every ache and twinge sets me into a panic. I feel like I have a constant sore belly like when you have wind and my guts are in tatters (sorry tmi).


----------



## sugarpielaura

Lw: positive news. Fingers crossed for next week. 

Mrs macD: congratulations. Xx


----------



## missuso

Lw, that's great news, but what a stressful day you must have had! Will keep fingers crossed that you've had your stress all over now and it all goes to plan from here on!

lyndsmac and wee bear, don't give up just yet, will send some positive vibes your way.

Mrsmac, congrats, still all sounding very positive, hang on in there  

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all managing not to stress out too much with whatever stage you are at  

Missuso x


----------



## littlewhisper

MrsMacD wow thats amazing news!!!    and you thought it would be unlikely to get a BFP, there are wee miracles happening here!    . . 226 for HCG is fantastic might be twins! Mine was only 121. Try and relax, all those aches are a combination of swollen ovaries and drugs in your system not your bubba!  

Thanks Girls for your messages, I'm just going to keep my head down now until I know more xx


----------



## Josie1

Congratulations MrsMacD on your BFP, that's brilliant news


----------



## 8868dee

Hi guys x sorry been mia i have been away at my friends house am on way bk home now x scan day tomorrow at 3 pm so nervous xx 

LW: woohoo so happy ur scan was much better than last weeks hun x really hope next weeks scan is even better for u x 

Mrsmacd: wow ur hcg level is great hun x almost same as mine lol xx gl for ur scan soon x hope the time passes quickly for u xx


----------



## rainbowbrite

Hi hope u dont mind me popping in to say hello!

As u can see from my signature had Et 26/09. Ive had no symptoms apart from sore (.)(.) But ive had that since taking all the meds etc. However today i started having lower back ache (which i never get b4 af) bit of bloating and mild shooting pains on my left side and sorta in lower pelvic region. Just feel a bit tender down there. Just wondering if these are a sugn that things are going well?
Just want to congratulate all who had their bfp's and wish everyone else whos either in middle of treatment or on 2ww all the best for plenty of bfp's

Xx


----------



## Weebear

It's difficult to say rainbowbrite. I always get sore back before af. Someone said elsewhere that they were told a sore back is not a good thing. However loads of women say they feel the exact same as though af was coming and then got their bfp. The pain in your side are probably your ovaries. What seems to look promising for someone might not be for another. Everyone's different.

Sometimes things look great and it's a bfn and other times a bfp will happen when least expected. I hope its your bfp. Xxx


----------



## rainbowbrite

Whys a sore back not a good thing?


----------



## Weebear

I don't know, can't remember who said it, was this thread or another. But like I said everyone's different.


----------



## rainbowbrite

Ps. Weebear so what ur really saying is theres no point posting symptoms or anything like that? At the end of the day we all want to try and be as positive as possible during this. And turn to forums like these for some pma.


----------



## rainbowbrite

Fair enough. But maybe you should check your facts before making throw away comments like that because as i said we all need pma here esp. During 2ww.  A little tact wud go a long way.


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Hi Rainbow, if you dont suffer lower back pain before AF then this could defo be a good sign...

I had no back ache at all with my last cycle all I had was severe cramping just before OTD which felt like my AF was trying to make an appearance but the progesterone support was stopping it (unfort my cycle was bfn). Only you know your own body so hang on in there and fingers crossed its a gorgeous BFP at the end     Good Luck x

Think Wee Bear was just trying to say that all ladies experience different symptoms but there is no right or wrong symptoms to be having.

Hope everyone else is doing well...

Dee       good luck for tomorrow lovely...this is going to be your little take home bubba....i can feel it!!  

xxx


----------



## princess30

Hi rainbowbrite:- the 2ww sends us   we over analyse everything I know I am my otd is 11/10.
Keep up the pma & sending you positive vibes     the 2ww is hard enough..lots of ladies have lower back ache that have went on to have a bfp..so please do not allow that to deflate your positivity   xxx


----------



## Weebear

Rainbowbrite, I made it quite clear that everyone is different, I did not say you have back pain so forget it. I also wished for you to get your bfp, next time I'll not bother commenting.


----------



## Lyndsmac

Weebear   xxx  

Rainbowbright it was me who said to Weebear about the back pain,my acupuncturist told me on a previous cycle that back pain isn't a good sign so I panicked since I gave it again this cycle but then I found a bit of information to say that the progesterone in the pessaries cause back pain because it softens the ligaments and disks in the back xx


----------



## rainbowbrite

Thanks hopingandpraying ...wishing u baby dust!
And fingers crossed 4u princess 30 ...ur otd only 2 days after mine... 

Weebear thankyou for  wishing me well, as i do you.. It just appeared u were making a negative comment for the sake of it without any real substance to it and i didnt appreciate it. Im sure u didnt mean anything by it. 

Anyway what will be will be. Good luck to all x


----------



## rainbowbrite

Ps. Lyndsaymac..thx for the info re:the progesterone...hoping its that thats causing our back pain. Good luck to you too x


----------



## Lyndsmac

Your welcome Rainbowbright and all the best with 2ww it's enough to drive us all  Xxx


----------



## Josie1

Just wanted to say good luck to everyone, I'm struggling with 2ww 2. I find out 1 week today


----------



## Lyndsmac

Josie   this has been my worst wait by far and it was only 12 days-I've got bloods tmoz and I'm not holding onto much hope but I'll see what happens tmoz xxx

All the best of luck   xxx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi ladies sorry been Mia again . Lol been a busy few months just back from dublin .

Hi to everyone - hope your not all being driven 2 crazy .

Lw great news about your scan.  So sorry you had such a horrible week last week .hooping next weeks scan shows your wee baby is growing well and it's all good news for the rest of your pregnancy .Colette is a lovely nurse . I bet she was delighted for you both .  

Dee - is your scan this week ? Bet it can come quick enough . Hope your keeping well . 

Mrs macd massive congratulations on your BFP . Lovely to hear .hope your keeping well . 

Stelpo hope your keeping well ,

Pippi how are you ? When are you thinking of having your 2nd attempt ?are you booked in? Hope DHs is on the road to recovery .

Hopingandpraying how are you ?

Lyndsmac good luck on your 2ww . It really drives crazy - good luck for tomo. Hopin you get your BFP .

Rainbow rite good luck for the rest of your 2ww.

Wee bear good luck to you 2. When is your otd ?

Josie stay strong your nearly there ! Hopefully your 2nd week flies in .

Afm dh booked in for sa in 2 weeks . Can't book my treatment in till we get some swimmers frozen . this time last year my cycle got cancelled as there was zero swimmers in all his sa .so nerve wracking waiting to see . Does anyone know when the cut off is for Christmas ?my dh has started his tablets so hoping they perform miracles lol and even if we could get 10 swimmers again then wed both be delighted ! It took 3 months of alcohol at the start of the year but dh has been drinking with holidays recently so really hoping the tamoxifen works miracles ! Xxxx


----------



## Josie1

Good luck for tomorrow Lyndsmac

What time is your appointment?


----------



## Weebear

Good luck with cycling again mrsglasgow. 

Good luck lyndsmac. 

Fingers crossed for all up and coming bfps xx


----------



## Josie1

I just noticed from your signature you have 2 high predictors, that's fantastic.

Keep positive x


----------



## Lyndsmac

Josie my appts at 10- not sure what time they'll phone at though, I was so positive to start cause of the high predictors but I'm certain it's BFN, I hate to post such negative things but just what I'm thinking xxx


----------



## Josie1

I pray for a BFP for you, your wee embryos have did everything at the right time to get high predictors. 

I got 2 low predictors, 1 was only 1 hour out of being a high predictor though. 

Hope they don't take ages to phone you.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Good luck lynd for tomorrow. They never rang me until between 4-5 and I had to have 3 HPTs .....
So its a long wait...

Good luck tomorrow dee.

Hang on in there Josie

Hope your nerves are still ok Lw.

Welcome back MrsGlasgow...hope you did nt get too wet in dublin! Hope dhs SA goes well...despite the few drinks.
I have nt booked in yet...planning on early dec. must ring them soon. The trouble is the satellite clinic in belfast has now become a fertility clinic in partnership with GCRCM. ..don't think its officially opened yet. I don't want to go to a new clinic (well I don't want to be one of the first few patients) and hope GCRM will still accept patients from belfast. Even if its in partnership with GCRM its still a new clinic, own embryologists etc. with no stats on success rates etc.


----------



## 8868dee

Hoping: thanks hun x i am so nervous but excited xx


----------



## MrsMacD

At the risk of getting my head bitten off I feel the need to post something. There have been a couple of instances recently where someone has posted something that someone else has taken offence to. While everyone will have different views,experiences etc we need to remember that FF is a lifeline for most of us during this incredibly difficult time. we have all been through so much and still have so much to go through. The only people who can truly understand what we are going through are on here. I personally Don't want anyone to feel like they can't post. Sorry if i offend anyone but I just felt it needed said

Anyway want to wish Dee all the best on your scan tomorrow and Lynds got everything crossed for your BFP


----------



## princess30

Pippi;- The head embryologist at new satellite clinic Belfast @ gcrm is Robbie who was head embryologist at GRI.
I only know this as my friend knows Robbie well..I don't know stats for gri as ive never cycled there. x

Mrs Mac:- I agree this is a place to give support through the most difficult time of our lifes.      x

Dee:- Best of luck for tomorrow       x

Lynds:- Don't give up hope huni..Goodluck for tomorrow   hope its a BFP x

Hello to everyone else..this 2ww is dragging in..  xxx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Pippi MrsMacD & Princess thanks for the positive thoughts xxxx

DD hope everything goes amazing with your scan & tell them to hurry along with my bloods when you're there lol xxx


----------



## Weebear

Good luck dee and lynds   Xx


----------



## Lyndsmac

My above post should say Dee and not DD Lol xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Mrsmacd: thanks hun i hope it goes well too eeek cant believe ot here now lol 

Princess: thank you hunnie xxx 

Lynds: thanks hun xx what time u in ? If ur bloods arent bk tp u by 3pm then ill deffo tell them lol xx ha ha i noticed the dd lol x


----------



## Lyndsmac

Dee got my appt at 10,hope Tracey does them so I can have a wee cry haha xxx


----------



## princess30

Lynds:- Really hoping its good news Goodluck    huni..Tracy is on a course this week and in holiday next week   sorry hope its a nice nurse you like. Are you doing hpt before going to clinic? xxx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Princess no I'm not doing hpt - too scared,I've always done one every other time but trying a different approach - I'm on the October 2ww thread aswell and there's 8 of us testing today!!! Hope to get some lovely BFP xxx

Shame about Tracey-I don't really know any other nurses names except Kate and I find it hard to get conversation from her, there is another lovely one but I don't know her name xxx


----------



## princess30

Lynds:- Colette is lovely and Fiona, Kates nice but she can be a bit quiet..her little girl was born 1wk exactly before mine. Quite right different approach as its a new cycle and keep thinking its going to happen.  xxx

Dee:- not long now, hope all goes well xxx

I've just rang clinic to pick up more clexane injected this morning and realised was out of date 03/13 uhh ooohhhh took 1 yesterday as this was a new box I opened y.day   im sure its absolutely fine though!!
Was my own batch left over from dd. Still a week to go a & going do lally symptom spotting..lol


----------



## littlewhisper

Lyndsmac just wanted to say good luck for today, well done waiting til OTD, that's what I did was too scared to test before xx if you get Colette or Fiona they're fab! Xx

Dee as I said will be thinking   thoughts for your scan today hunxx


----------



## Lyndsmac

So had my bloods done,was literally there including waiting for 3 mins!!! Lesley done my bloods and it was earily quiet-not more waiting xxx


----------



## Josie1

Hope they phone you soon.

Good luck x


----------



## Lyndsmac

So I finally got our long awaited BFP!!! Can't believe I'm actually saying this and I'm in absolute shock  

Dee how'd everything go today?

Helloooo to everyone else and thanks for all the support xxxx


----------



## MrsMacD

Lynds huge congratulations. I've been checking all afternoon for an update.You had everything going for you so pleased for you.Welcome to a new level of craziness and worry!


----------



## littlewhisper

Lyndsmac!! Congratulations woooooohooooooooo!!               that's amazing news!!  I knew you would  . Sooooo happy for you, enjoy the moment xx


----------



## princess30

Once again huge congrats Lynds  so happy for you xxx

1more week until otd good god I am going loopy!!


----------



## Josie1

Congratulations on your BFP that's amazing news


----------



## Weebear

Woop woop. When you got such good embies and frosties, I really felt you were in with a good shout xx


----------



## missuso

Fabulous news, really pleased for you    

X


----------



## Pippi_elk

Congrats Lynds!! Brilliant.

Good roll of bfps here...

Hope your scan went ok dee....

Thanks princess for the info about the embryologist going to gcrm belfast. It gives me more confidence that they have been a lead embryologist before...but still think id like to wait a year for a clinic to bed down before I try them and I don't have that time at 43!


----------



## 8868dee

Hi guys just a update from me sorry i didnt update earlier i have been so busy all day x plus morning sickness lol x anyway all is fine baby measured exactly 8 weeks so am really happy about that . Saw a little heartbeat and nurse claire also showed us the blood pumping thru the body correctly x we also saw tiny arm buds developing x got 3 pics which was nice x  the baby was also moving its bottom slightly and it actually looked like a baby and not so much a blob lol x


----------



## Weebear

Lovely news dee congratulations. Must have been a huge weight lifted xx


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks weebear yes it is a huge weight lifted for now lol x will have another scan at 10 weeks hoping to be nhs scan as i have history of mc if not then it will be private scan xx


----------



## princess30

Dee:- Fantastic news huni..so happy for you xxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Great news dee, was getting worried there when had nt heard anything from you....


----------



## Josie1

Congratulations Dee that's fantastic news.


----------



## missuso

That's lovely news dee


----------



## MrsMacD

Aww Dee that sounds amazing. Glad the scan went well and everything is as it should be. I take it at 8 weeks it is an external scan?


----------



## Lyndsmac

Dee over the moon for you's xx

Who did your scan? It was Pat that phoned me at 3.30-what a wait xx


----------



## 8868dee

Lynds: yes yes yes !!! Massive congrats to u hun xx it was claire blonde hair glasses who did my scan she was very thorough even checked my ovaries tho not sure why lol x  pat usually tells me the hcg blood results but was claire who told me this time xxx did she say what ur hcg level was x 

Thanks everyone it really means a lot xx 

Mrsmacd: it was a vaginal scan lol they usually are at 8 weeks x


----------



## littlewhisper

Such great news yesterday, what a couple of months it's been for BfPs!!  Repeated congratulations to Mrsmacd, lyndsmac and Dee woooooohoooooo! Xx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Thanks very much LW xx

My levels were at 146-that was 11dp3dt and today I have offically missed my period!!!! 

Just spoke to Colette about my supplements and she is sooooo lovely xxx


----------



## Weebear

That's great lyndsmac, a good result. Did all the cramps disappear? Or do you think they're more like twinges? Xx


----------



## Maria00

Congratulations to Mrsmacd, Lyndsmac and Dee! So happy for you all!  

Hello and happy weekend to everyone else.


----------



## Lyndsmac

Weebear from et I had cramps not like af-some sharp pains around the ovaries and the defo cramps that were af like-if still got some dull twinges but someone said that's the womb getting ready and stretching for pregnancy-I'm trying to stay calm and positive

Did Maureen say anything to you yesterday about your pulse or anything?xxx


----------



## Weebear

I don't usually get much in the way of cramps in the tummy area, it's mostly back for me and they're back! She said pulse not bad at all and that you never know. Not over till there's a bleed or bfp. Said to let her know. She's just being positive as she can't turn round and be negative xx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Weebear I'm   for your BFP xxx


----------



## Weebear

Thanks lynds. I am 100% sure though! that I'm out. She mentioned loads of women who felt the same and had all he same symptoms but got bfps, and expect ally someone who she say Thursday evening  xx


----------



## MrsMacD

It's usually quite quiet at the weekend but I just wanted to post before I head off on my hols tomorrow.

Weebear good luck for tuesday. Hope you get your bfp  

Lw really hope your scan next week brings good news and you can rest easy for a bit.

Princess good luck for your OTD too. Let's hope you've made a sibling  

Don't think anyone else has anything happening next week but if so good luck. Hoping I can relax a bit and get some sleep when I'm away as I'm struggling at home


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks lw hun xCongrats to u also u LW hun xx hope next weeks scan is great one xx 

Lynds: thats a great high hcg number xx yay fr missed period x

Maria: thanks hun xx 

Weebear: goodluck tueaday hun xx not long now 

Princess: goodluck for otd hun xx


----------



## rosebud5

Dee - I've not been on here in ages, but just saw your amazing news and had to post my congratulations.  I really believe this is going to be your time and I wish you a very happy and healthy pregnancy.  

Its lovely to come on and see lots of BFPs.  Its about this time last year that I was getting ready to start my final treatment.  It was our fourth attempt for a sibling for our little one (who also took four treatments to conceive).  After 8 ivf treatments our family is now complete and we have three children asleep upstairs.  Our beautiful twins arrived 10 weeks ago.  Along the way we had a lot of set backs: two miscarriages, one cancelled round due to a poor response, confusing AMH results which made it hard to know which protocol to use on me - but here we are, ten years after thinking for that first time "wouldn't it be nice to have a baby"  - ivf survivors!  There were long periods of time where I wondered if I would ever be a Mum, and the shock of that thought sometimes made it hard to function.  What we went through, and what you are all going through, isn't easy, but the best things in life never are. I hope and pray that all of your baby dreams come true too.  I really believe that with GCRM you are in the best hands. R x


----------



## Weebear

Goodness rosebud, that a lot of treatment, good for you for persevering I read your post last night thinking I was out and then got a little surprise. Enjoy your holiday.xx

Thanks for all the kind wishes. Xx 

At the toilet 11pm last night I had a little pink spotting, I decided to test (don't know why). It was bfp. I then thought, oh no, what if it's still the trigger (trigger was 21st sep)so I tested again this morning and it's still showing a bfp. Can't quite believe it, I'm pretty sure the trigger should be well gone. As I used to get more than double that amount of hcg (had hcg as lp support rather than pessaries) and it was always clear out of my body by 13dpo. Just can't believe I've had the exact same symptoms I normally get with af with the exception of headaches and being hungry in the middle of the night. Seems to good to be true, hanging on still til Tuesday but will probably keep testing each day to check its still there. The spotting has stopped.


----------



## Lyndsmac

Weebear that's your wee fighter!!! Congrats yeeehaaaaa xxxx


----------



## Weebear

I got one and it did seem to be a strong little one. Still in shock xxx


----------



## missuso

Weebear, that is great news. Keeping everything crossed for you. 

Take care,
X


----------



## princess30

Weebear:- huge congrats   x


----------



## rainbowbrite

Congratulations weebear and lynds!


----------



## Pippi_elk

Wee bear, congrats...hoping Tuesday gives you the final confirmation that you want to hear. 

Don't think there is anyone else on here with otd this week? I'm losing track so sorry if I missed someone...


----------



## princess30

Pippi:- My otd is Friday x


----------



## Josie1

Mine is Thursday, counting the sleeps 

Big congrats weebear on your BFP


----------



## princess30

Goodluck for Thursday Josie..will you be testing early?
I am a nervous wreck..still 5sleeps until Fri I may test thurs but definitely testing before clinicon Fri morning as I couldn't face not knowing going in for bloods. did you use eeva?  xxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Oh good luck Princess and Josie. 
When I'm not actively cycling I loose track of who is at what stage....think its easier when you are cycling as you are cycle buddies.

So we have Lw on Wednesday for her scan and you two ladies on thursday and Friday. Fx for all....

I think ill definatley do a hpt before otd date next time as its terrible waiting for that phone call on otd. Think if you are somewhat prepared it might help...


----------



## Josie1

Good luck to you aswell Princess

I'm not going to test early as tempting as it is. 

We did use eeva we had 2 low predictors but the embryologist said she would put one as a medium predictor as if was only 1 hour out of being a high predictor. They both got to 8 cell stage and she said they looked lovely embryos but one took too long to get between 2 and 4 cell stage. This is all new to me so I really don't have a clue about it all. 

Did you use eeva?


----------



## princess30

Hi Josie, yes I used eeva I had 2low predictors put bk too..1 was out by 10mins the other 40mins but should br graded medium not low as they are changing  how they grade them..both 8cell no fragmentation so all great for day 3 and all as it should be. 

Hope &   we both get some great news..thurs & fri xxx


----------



## Josie1

Mine didn't have any fragmentation either and all 8 cells were of equal size she said. Yeah she had said that to me 2 about changing the way they grade them. 

Fingers x for BFP's


----------



## Lyndsmac

Good luck Pippi,Josie & Princess

I had 4 EEVA low predictors left over - 3 of them were 5 mins out the other an hour,all made it to day 5 blast so it goes to show the low predictors are still good 

Xxx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Congrats weebear on your BFP. Lovely news for you . 

Princess and Jose good luck for your otd .

Lyndsmac that's great news about your blasts as well . 

Afm we are planning on using eeva this time . Interested to see the results ! i wonder if eeva would have selected different embbies last time xxxx


----------



## Josie1

Thanks for the good luck messages and positivity 

Pippi are u this week 2?


----------



## Maria00

Congratulations, Weebear!  

Princess and Josie, good luck for your otd


----------



## princess30

Thanks ladies


----------



## Josie1

Thanks ladies

I'm so upset tonight I told my Mother-In-Law about our IVF and told her to keep it to herself and she has told her best-friend, so gutted. I'm never going to be able to trust her again


----------



## 8868dee

Rosebud: thank you hun xx how are u ? Hopeu have been well when u were not online hun xx you have been thru the mill hun with various treatments but im glad ur family is now complete xx  look after ue babies hun im sure they are gorgoeus xx and may ur angel babies rest in peace till u see them again x i know i will see my babies again and until that day we have to enjoy our lives whatever it brings and yeah it sure is hard but so worth it in the end x  

Weebear: comgrats hun sounds like u got a bfp there woop whoop xx spotting Sounds like implantation spotting x 

Princess: gl friday hun xx 

Afm: i have first midwife appt on tuesday gonna try n push for a 10 week scan to make sure all is well but if they wont let me have one then i will have one done at clinic x


----------



## 8868dee

Goodluck thursday josie xx


----------



## littlewhisper

Just wanted to say congratulations to Wee Bear!        that's amazing that that wee one was in fact the golden egg! Well done you ! Xx

Good luck Princess and Josie for Thursday and Friday keeping everything crossed for you both.

I think Pippi is planning to cycle in December, she is not currently cycling xx

Dee how exciting to have a midwife appointment hope all goes well xx


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks lw x when is ur next scan hun is it wednesday ??  Fx all is well xx


----------



## Need1Miracle

Hi ladies, it's my first FET with GCRM (or any other clinic), and i would really like to know more about the protocol i am most likely to be on. I would be really grateful if anyone would be able to give me some information on protocols for FETs. 

I have irregular periods so i'm thinking maybe a DR cycle. All my ICSI cycles have started with DR.

I had my follow up phone appointment with Marco as i am away in the middle east; he said that i should phone when i get back to the UK (10th) and arrange to have my bloods taken to determine where i am in my cycle. He mentioned either Prostap (not sure what it is) or DR. I'm about to start my period so it's pretty obvious where i am, so i'm wondering if i'm likely to do a DR first? I'm unsure what to do as i may start to bleed before i get back for a blood test, in which case should i call the clinic if i bleed? I'm thinking should i email Marco, but the last time i done this he was a little abrupt...so wanted to make sure i know what i'm talking about before i talk to him.

I also asked him about the pipelle scratch but as i said he was a little abrupt on the email. If i do a DR will i be able to have the scratch? Not sure where in you cycle you have to be to have it...


Sarah. x


----------



## Lyndsmac

Hey need1miracle

They only protocol I've done for medicated fet is to have a DR on day21 which has always bn prostap for me,that's around the same day that you would have the pipelle scrath also,so I would say to call the clinic on day of period and let them take it from there maybe? Good luck xxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Need1 goodluck with ur cycle hun x i have only had natural fets so cant advise u on fet protocol sorry xx


----------



## Need1Miracle

Thanks Lynds and Dee - i will definitely phone on day one of period. 

I can't wait to start x


----------



## Weebear

Thanks girls. 

Ineedamiracle I definitely recommend the scratch, I really think it helped me. 

Princess and Josie best of luck this week. Xxx


----------



## Josie1

Thanks everyone 

I'm itching to go and buy a home pregnancy test, do you think it would give an accurate result?


----------



## 8868dee

I think its still a little early hun x u got 3 days left yet x stay strong xx


----------



## Josie1

Thanks Dee for your advice, just struggling now x


----------



## Pippi_elk

I'm not cycling till dec Josie...thanks Lw for clearing up the confusion.
Hang In there Josie...

Sounds great dee having a midwife apt. 

Good luck Lw with your scan....you still getting the pregnancy symptoms? 

Need1miracle, I'm not at all sure about FET. Maybe you could just ask nurses either....you probably don't need Marco to answer those questions.


----------



## Need1Miracle

It's so great to read the BFPs on here - long may this continue  .

Josie i'm keeping everything crossed try to sustain until test day. 

Pippi - you are right i'm holding off until first bleed then i'll be contacting the clinic...any day now..

Weebear - i'm definitely asking for it when i phone...i think i read in some of the earlier posts here a while back that the price has increases..can you tell me how much it is?

have a good day ladies xx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Need1miracle if your talking about the pipelle scratch it went from £80 to £250-they said they realised they were under charging compared to other clinics xxx I defo think that play part in my BFP,this was my 4th cycle and only positive xx

LW I can't stop thinking of you-how you holding up until tmoz?xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Goodluck with ur fet need1 hun x a few people have had the scratch and it helps according to them so i think if it will help u or may help u then its worth it x the cost is higher then it was when they were doing trials but if it helps its so worth it xx


----------



## Lyndsmac

HELP anyone that done crinone gel-they told me not to worry if lumps of the gel started coming away from me a couple of days into it,the thing is I stopped it on Friday and now big clumps are coming away...I phoned the clinic and they said its normal as long as it's white and not pinkish but it was white and this morning was a peachy colour -I'm freakin out  xxx


----------



## Josie1

I'm on my 2nd last day of it and starting freaking as the same thing has jut started happening to me.

I phoned them yesterday afternoon and they said it's normal but mine is peachy clumps 2 if that makes you feel any better. They said its just a build up and normal.


----------



## Lyndsmac

Thanks Josie- our minds don't half play horrible tricks on us...I still can't relax and take it easy-keep thinking af is going to show at any minute cause I'm still getting cramps too xxx

Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Josie1

Thanks Lyndsmac

I'm really struggling with the wait now, wish it was Thursday. 

I wouldn't worry about the gel coming away and the colour, mines is exact same. I realise we are at different stages but it you think of it your putting that inside you for 12 day and causing a build up so it's got to go somewhere and that's out lol, I started freaking cause I thought my body was rejecting it but glad I now know its all normal x


----------



## littlewhisper

Pippi and Lyndsmac thanks my scan is tmoro, just been taking a day at a time, I'm nervous but still so hopeful. I get tiny waves of queasiness at various times of the day. I wouldn't even say nausea, just wisps of queasiness. Boobs still sore and get tired in the avo but who knows what's going on in there! ?     for tomorrow to give us good news.

Lyndsmac try not to worry about the crinone, they ever tell you enough about what to expect but theres bound To be a bit of residual blood from EC up there and when it mixes with the crinone you get your peachy paper mâché  . But the whole BFP thing is a worry anyway, way worse than the 2ww! With AF it comes out looking like road kill!   but pray you ever get to experience that  xx

Josie hun, you hang in there,is it Friday OTD. Not long then just try to enjoy being pupo   xx


----------



## Josie1

Good luck for you scan tomorrow littlewhisper 

My OTD is Thursday at 08.15am, hope they don't keeping me waiting all day


----------



## Lyndsmac

Josie they never called me until 3.31 exactly haha and I ended up walking into town to keep my mind off things and got the call while looking at bath towels in T J Hughes lol 

Xxxx


----------



## Josie1

Oh jeez what a wait, me n Hubby are gonna go into Glasgow for the day 2. 

I would drive myself mental sitting in the house lol


----------



## 8868dee

Josie: oh i no hun its hard esp towards the end of the 2ww x stat strong hun xz sometimes they call me with results at 12 and sometimes its 3pm xxx 

Pippi: it is i just hope they monitor me closer this time x 

Lynds and josie: ut is just build up of residue and the most part of crinone is absorbed try not to worry girls x 

LW: goodluck at ur scan tomorrow hun x ur queasiness and tored ness is just like mine so fx its good symptoms xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Lyndsmac, can't imagine taking that phone call while shopping for bath towels ! I came home from work early and sat there on tender hooks...shopping for bath towels sounds better lol.
Guess you can never relax even with a bfp..one worry just replaced with another bigger worry.

Yea road kill is the perfect description for the crinone gel when af arrives Lw. 
yea I knew your scan was Wednesday..just getting my good luck wishes in extra early for extra luck 
Really hope its 3rd time lucky...2nd time was nt too bad but hope you come out tomorrow with lots of good news only.

Good luck Josie ...they never rang me till near 5 but maybe they ring the people with bfp's first.

I just rang GCRM to book in for december. However, my nicely laid plans might be scupered as I was hoping ec would be around the 10th dec based on how i responded before. But they said thats a bit too near Christmas...even though they are only closed 2 days they scale down coming up to Xmas. I guess they need to factor in delays and potential issues...
So not sure what to do now as I can't get time off easily in mid nov. The nurse is going to phone me back so we'll see what she says. I have 2 weeks holidays to use before Xmas that I was 'saving for ivf'. 
Suppose I could down regulate a month earlier and stay down regulated for a week or two longer (and just be the woman from hell for a bit longer !) so I could bring ec forward a week or two.


----------



## 8868dee

Pippi: hope u manage to have yr treatment cycle in december hun xx


----------



## littlewhisper

Dee thanks, how did your booking in appointment go, very exciting! Xx

Pippi, Sorry, I knew you knew my scan was tomorrow, think I must be writing the way I'm thinking as I can't concentrate properly today for thinking about it!  That's annoying about your plans for Dec but might be fr the best as you wouldn't want to be panicking that you were running outf time ( although if your anything like last time you'll be stimming for a short period only   ) you never know they might decide its ok to take you in December  

Good luck tomorrow Josie really hope you get your bfp    xx


----------



## Weebear

Awe pippi that annoying. Can you not try it slightly earlier?

Lw, good luck for tomorrow.

Lynds not sure about crinone, I was given cyclogest pessaries instead. I was worried about stopping so asked GP for something and he's prescribed crinone. Not sure about it, I take it it's the same progesterone just a different consistency? Are you on until 12 weeks? Xxx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Weebear it's totally different from cyclogest,it comes in an applicator and yeah it's a different consistency-GCRM told me to stop it after bfp so I haven't had any since Friday,as far as I'm aware you only continue on pessaries after a FET.  I'm worried that I should've asked my doc to prescribe me more bug I asked him for clexane yesterday and he wouldn't give me any  xxx


----------



## 8868dee

LW: goouck tomorrow xx 

Afm: had my booking in appt and im going to have a scan at 10 and 12 weeks because of my mc history and be monitored very closley


----------



## Lyndsmac

Dee that's good news   which hospital are you at? I wonder if they'll possibly do the same with me? I've had 1 m/c and 1 ectopic?what do you think?xxx


----------



## Josie1

Just a question I have, see when you go for your blood tests and if it was positive result can they tell if it's a singleton or twins from your HCG level?


----------



## Lyndsmac

Josie I don't know of they can,maybe they would need repeated a couple of times- they just said my hcg level was good xxx


----------



## Weebear

I don't think so Josie. The levels are so broad that they each overlap. Possibly if you were having bloods every few days for a week or so there might be an indication. Xx


----------



## Josie1

Thanks for the replies, it was just something that popped into my head as I pupo with twins


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi ladies hope our all well .

Lw good luck for our scan tomo . Hoping its all good news from now on .

Dee that great news about your scans . Gives you extra reassurance .

Lyndsmac : not that I know from my own experience but my sister had an ectopic and mc before my nephew . She is now about 12wks and has had 3 scans already from the nhs and another this week which is her actual dating scan.  the midwifes have been really good with her and I must say I'm so impressed with how they are looking after her this time. She's south Lan!

Pippi : fingers crossed for dec for you .i'm worrying about that as well . When i Spoke o the nurse last week I'm thinking ill now not get another try before crimbo a its all dep on dh .

Just thinking if you want the pipelle scratch when do you get it ? The cycle before ? X


----------



## Weebear

Mrsglasgow you get your scratch when you down reg, cycle before xx


----------



## princess30

Evening Ladies  

I posted a big long post this afternoon and it blinking lost it arrgghh so just a quickie as in bed shattered. 

Lw:- be thinking of you & dh tomorrow,  really hope &   everything goes well with scan xxx

Dee:-Fab news re scan at 10 then 12 so on will give you constant reassurance,  I had private at 10 but scanned every 4wks with dd as I have an underlying health problem as well as previous mc. I enjoyed knowing baby was fine throughout xxx

Pippi:- gcrm is always the same round Christmas tx ladies book in months in advance,  even though they are only closed 2days over the whole festive period they have much less staff on as they are on holiday with there families.  I learned that after having 7cycles it never goes according to plan. Goodluck getting booked in huni xxx

Lynds:- Do you have a date for your early scan @ gcrm? xxx

Weebear:- I thought all progesterone support ended after bfp, hope your keeping well, do you trt your bloods tomorrow?  xxx

Josie:- they cant tell from hcg levels in blood if you are pg with multiples although if it was sky high maybe they could say there was a strong possibility - how you holding up? Xxx

Mrs G:- Scratch is done in day 21 before stimms xxx

Sorry for typo's ive went bk and tried to sort but this bleeding page keeps crashing arrghhh...
Afm I am going bonkers on 2ww - my family arrived from Australia yesterday so my mind been preoccupied well until bed time xxx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Thanks weebear .how are you keeping ?i  didn't downreg was on flare protocol last time and they are suggesting that again but with less drugs ! Did you get the scratch ?

Thanks princess - did you have the scratch ?is that the same with flare procol ?xxxc


----------



## Josie1

Only just princess, was tempted to do a HPT but was scared it wouldn't give an accurate result


----------



## princess30

Mrs G:- Yes I had scratch and I highly recommend. .I did flare and dr with prostap on day 28 as you will be, I got the scratch done on day 20 as I have a shorter lp cycle of 26days xxx

Josie:- Step away from the pee sticks..lol I always have done hpt before otd. Im testing Thurs morning but bloods and otd not until Friday.  I usually do on morning of otd as couldn't stand going to clinic on bfn. Best of luck hang on in there xxx


----------



## Josie1

Thanks I will, not long to go now.

Good luck to u 2 x


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Thanks princess . I was planning on having it but because i cant book in till we have some frozen swimmers i completly forgot lol .i see your dh has azoospermia . I think thats what my dh has due to udt .hope you don't mind me asking did your dh have ssr ? When a your otd ? 

Jose gl with the rey of your 2ww.  When is your otd ?x


----------



## princess30

Mr G:- Yes my dh has had ssr op's 1st time we only got 1straw of really immotile twitching sperm out of 17eggs only 1 fertilised but  I did get pg I just had mc.

Second ssr we got 7straws of good quality motile sperm. It was same urologist who performed both too..dh had tese op.poor soul got bad infection twice after ops too. 

We have only ever had frozen sperm,  we've 1straw left in storage after this one as my lil dd was s snow bubba.

Goodluck with ssr is Mark Underwood performing it at Rosshall via  GCRM? you know he's a gri consultant and works mainly from gri. We did both our private 1st via Nuffield 2nd via GCRM at Rosshall. xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Lynds: i will be having baby at paisley due to my epilepsy and ivf xx but my antenatal care will be at the vale if leven x 
Tho it was my docs midwife who i saw and who is areanging it x Def ask for a scan at 10 and 12 weeks hun as u have history of 2 mc even tjo one was ectopic They still count it as a mc xx 

Mrs glasgow: thanks hun yeah it is reassuring also they will hopefully monitor me closer 

Princess: thanks hun its deffo reassuring xx 

LW: goodluck for ur scan today hun xxx fx fx fz for good news xx


----------



## Lyndsmac

LW will be thinking about you all day today- good luck xxx

Dee thanks for the advice,my doctor sent away the referral to midwife/antenatal on Monday so hopefully I'll have an appt quite soon do I can discuss my history with them, I'll be attending the GRI...that's my local hospital and I'm glad cause I had my 1st 3 cycles there so I get a sense if comfort in there if that makes sense xxx

I've not bn sleeping well at all-just worrying that everything is ok but can't seem to do anything to help me sleep xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Lynds i would def ask the gri for 2 scans tho xx 

Afm: so yesterday my midwife said i would get a scan at 10 weeks and today i had call to say actually my 10 week scan is tomorrow even tho im only 8+6 so im going to go and ask why they do it tomorrow and not at 10 weeks x


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi girls,

I'm afraid it's bad news for me, no heartbeat and baby not grown so it's all over for us    It took quite a while for it to sink in at the clinic and Colette was great we searched and searched but the sace was still only 5 weeks and weirdly embryo measured only 6 + 1 but she said it will have been somewhere between the two. I guess as there's no bleeding it's a mmc at around 6 was and it's heartbreaking to be writing that   I really thought the hard part was over but getting pregnant for us was just base one.

Marco came and spoke to us through my sobbing, and said its just one of those things and the silver lining is that I got pregnant. He mumbled something about donor eggs but shut down quickly as think he could see I was going to punch him. He was just being practical though and was very nice. He said they wouldn't do anything different if we go again, so not sure how to feel about that as I did get pregnant.

I'm a bit numb as you've probably guessed, I really thought t was going to be good news as I have symptoms but it's just this deceitful body of mine playing tricks. Marco advised s just to let things take a natural course and only if no AF in a week r so to get intervention. I feel better about that as Ai was a bit scared about going into hosptital.

I want to thank you all for being so amazing, it's been like having a little family online. We'll be ok, just need to get through this and pick up the pieces. It happens to lots of people but also to all those girls with BFPs, the majority of pregnancies progress normally so don't get scared by this, it just wasn't our time but hopefully I still have time left for one more go in the future when I feel ready.

Love to you all  LWx


----------



## Lyndsmac

LW what a truly amazing woman you are to be going through this heart wrenching experience yet still try to keep other ppl positive about their pregnancies,I can't even begin to imagine how your feeling right now...sending big hugs to you and DH xxxxx


----------



## Josie1

Little whisper I'm so sorry to hear that  

I went for my test a day early/I started bleeding. Unfortunately its a BFN for me. We are devastated


----------



## Lyndsmac

Josie   xxxxx


----------



## Josie1

Lyndsay do u know how long u need to leave between cycles?


----------



## Lyndsmac

Josie I think they would let you book in the period after this one,I've only ever done 1 cycle at GCRM but when I was a GRI I had to wait for breakthrough period and then another then could get booked in after that one xxx


----------



## Garrioch

Little whisper I am so sorry to hear that. In a way I can sympathise with you. This time last year I had a natural BFP and due to pain had a scan at 6 weeks which only showed a sac and small fetal pole with a barely detectable heart beat. Returned the following week for another scan which showed very little development and no heartbeat. It is heartbreaking when it happens and as much as you try and not get your hopes up you still have this huge part of you that hopes everything at that next scan turns out ok. Give yourself time to get over this huge disappointment  and hopefully you will feel strong enough to try again soon. 
I am almost a year on and have spent that time enjoying being with my husband as ttc can suck the life out of you. We are going for ET tomorrow so I whilst I hope and pray that everything turns out ok I am trying not to get my hopes up too much . Take care  xxxxx


----------



## Maria00

LittleWhisper, I don't know what to say   I am so sorry to hear it. Sending you lots of love


----------



## Maria00

Garrioch, best of luck for ET tomorrow. 

Josie, I was said to wait about 3 months, but some ladies wait less.

Dee, so glad everything is going well with you.

Hello to everyone else.


----------



## princess30

Lw:- I am so sorry to hear your devastating news, please lean on one another, take one day at a time. It stays with you forever but one day in the future you will feel strong again to try once more. Sending you all my love & prayers xxx

Josie:- Oh honey I am so sorry for your bfn   sending you huge     
You can cycle again after one full af xxx


----------



## Josie1

Thanks for everyones kind words, I feel devastated but I will never give up hope


----------



## MrsMacD

LW I am absolutely gutted for you and so upset your pregnancy is not to be. It takes so much for us to get pregnant in the first place we deserve for things to go smoothly. I'm getting into trouble from dh for being on here on holiday but I wanted to find out how you got on and was really hoping it would be good news. Take care of yourself sending massive


----------



## Weebear

LW, so sorry to hear your news. That's awful. I hope you'll give yourself enough time to grieve. Take care of your self and dh. Xx 

Josie sorry to hear your news also, another cruel blow. Xx


----------



## Josie1

Thanks weebear 

How long between cycles? What's ur thoughts/opinions ladies?


----------



## 8868dee

LW: i am so so very sorry for ur loss hun x having been there twice no words will comfort u but know i am here for u always xxx take care hun xx marco was just being practical and said same to me last year about not chaning anything xx goodluck in the future hun xx

Josie: so so sorry for ur bfn hun xx take care xx gcrm like u ti have one full af before atarting again after a bfn and some times 2 full afs xx 

Garrioch: gl tomorrow at transfer hun xx 

Maria: yeah so far so good just hope things stay good xx


----------



## princess30

Garrioch:- Goodluck for ET xx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Lw really sorry to hear your news . Take care of yourself and dh . What a difficult time or you both , take time o grieve and we are all hear when you need us xxx

Josie really sorry to hear about your bfn .

Garrioch : gl for et tomo 

Hi to everyone else xxxx


----------



## stelpo

LW and Josie, so sorry - this really sucks at times xxx

S x


----------



## Josie1

Garrioch gl for your ET tomorrow


----------



## Pippi_elk

So sorry to hear Lw. Its horrible to have that bit of hope taken away. It's just wretched to realise its a mmc.
Really hard to see a hb last week and then to get bad news this week. You will get through it and in time it'll feel less raw.....although I'm sure at the minute that's far from your thoughts. Cry as much as you need to and just be kind to yourselves as its a tough time. Hopefully you body will take care of it...and you won't need medical intervention. 

sorry to hear Josie of your bfn. 

Sad day on here today. That article in the guardian 2 weeks ago on Ivf...asked about where does all the grief
go? It said that so many couples are not succesful...and hence there is lots of grief but that you never hear about that much with ivf in the media etc...you just hear about the success stories. 
That's all I can think about reading the posts today..the sadness and heartbreak ttc brings.


----------



## MinneMouse

So sorry Josie and LW.


I echo what Pippi said. Such a sad day, we put so much hope and emotion in to this journey for it all to be snatched away. 


What I would say is that although you won't feel like it now and you need to give your body and head a rest for a while, it will get better.


We had a failed cycle, a cancelled cycle due to poor response and the DE conversation......I remember DH and I attending our niece's christening on the week this happened. We would have given it a miss but DH was godfather. I didn't think I could every feel such grief. Surrounded by babies and pregnant ladies was just too much for both of us. Afterwards I know there were comments from family members about us leaving after the church as though we were rude or anti-social. They had no idea and still don't get it. Unless you have walked in our shoes you really don't know. It annoys so much that those without problems just dismiss IF as just one of these things a bit like aching joints or going grey. 


I have RA and no what physical pain is like, not that I am dismissing it at all but IF was so much harder although I was in no physical pain.


However, we did get stronger and ended up doing another two cycles and finally got to hold our babies. I know many people will never understand truly what it means to us.


Pick your friends wisely at this time, you probably know only too well who to avoid and that is fine, you need to be kind to yourself.


Soon you will feel a little better maybe and can start thinking again. This journey is no sprint or marathon it is like iron man multiplied by 10 !


Take care ladies, hopefully we'll be celebrating good news for you soon.


M
x


----------



## Josie1

Thanks for you kind words minnemouse

I will just keep strong and hopefully we will get there x


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks everyone for you kinds words it really helps.

MrsMacD so thoughtful of you to check in from your holiday  

Pippi that's so true about the grief. I'm amazed at the capacity we  all have. Felt delirious yesterday, think I was just in shock as I was so sure it would be good news  . But my tears just shut down after a while, I coudn't cry anymore but I know it'll come and go. It's so exhausting physically and emotionally, you wonder how it ever turns out ok. We went out for a bite to eat and I had squid, felt really rebellious but sad too.

Minne mouse you always inspire me and give us all hope, thanks for posting I hope we all get our bubbas. My eyes are like two p*** holes in the snow so think I've got a lot of sleep to catch up on.

Josie take care, I know how devastating it is to get a negative but you will get there  

LW x


----------



## blue egg

Hi ladies hope u don't mind me jumping on here had 3 failed cycles IVF at the royal always good lookin embryos but they don't implant thinkin of tryin a cycle at gcrm but not sure if im wasting my time. Will they do more tests I have blocked tubes and not sure if that would be the problem x


----------



## Josie1

Think there is something called a scratch that helps with implantation. 

The other ladies will be able to correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Lyndsmac

Hi Blue egg- I took had multiple failed attempts at the GRI, moved to GCRM-they changed my full protocol and drugs-had a pipelle scrath used EEVA and got our long awaited BFP 

I think GCRM at amazing xxx


----------



## HopingAndPraying

LW just popped on to see how you were doing and seen your news....I am truly gutted for you. Just echo'ing what Mrs MacD says, we have all been through so much that when you get a BFP you deserve things to go smoothly.. I am so so sorry! I hope you and your DH can take time to grieve! Look after yourself hun and really wish you all the luck in the world if you decide to go again.  

Josie sorry about your BFN,   I thik they say 3 x AF's before going again including your negative cycle AF, I think that would give your body enough time to get back to normal...

Pippi you are so true about the grief, no one truly understands this process and everyone assumes if you have IVF it works first time and you have twins, as thats all I seem to hear...and its like NO ....if only!! I think in the media people read of celebrities doing IVF and it seems better than it is if that makes sense! Its awful, lonely, heartbreaking and frustrating. Ok rant over!  

Dee , I hope you are doing well and amazing news on your little one....absolutely delighted for you hun.

Congrats to all the other BFP's too....xxxxx


----------



## princess30

Good Afternoon Ladies..

Hope everyone is going well..LW & Josie I hope you are both leaning on your other halfs for support     

Garrioch:- I hope ET went well huni xxx

Hi to everyone else..x

My otd is tomorrow..this 2ww has been the longest ever..so I tested today and I cannot believe it..its a   we are in complete shock!!! NOT one person knows except dh and I and now you lovelies..I am extremley cautious and I will not be celebrating or jumping around as I know only too well how it can be snatched away, having has a m/c myself its devastating.

I just want to say never ever give up hope..i had soo many failed fresh cycles bk to bk..at times I didnt know where we would find the strength physically, emotionally & financially..but we perservered.

I just    hcg numbers are great tomorrow..xxx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Congrats Princess  

Now comes the real worrying-hope all the numbers come back from the clinic good tmoz,did you have 1 or 2 transferred?xxx


----------



## Josie1

Massive congratulations princess, delighted for you.

People like u and the other girls here give me a lot of hope and strength.

The best thing I did was join the forum, it's great to have people's support and understand what your going through and how your feeling


----------



## princess30

Thanks Lynds I had 2 transferred...ive been feeling weird and my breasts are massive I have been having really bad night sweats..totally different from dd..and Im not on any progesterone support.

Josie:- Aww Thank You huni - I really hope so..I had years of heartache..at times I was in pieces..I definatley think the scratch helped this time. xxx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Princess I get night sweats aswell,I get up and strip off during the night-I've bn wearing a sports bra to bed and DH laffs cause I've got side boob haha I'm already a 34g so god help me lol xxx


----------



## Josie1

Did you use eeva princess?


----------



## Garrioch

Congratulations princess30 hope you have good high HCG levels tomorrow. 
Hope all those who had BFNs recently are doing ok.

Afm - had ET today. One EEVA high predictor embryo transferred . Have another high predictor and two low being cultured to blastocyst stage. Did try for transfer of one high and one low but was talked out of it by the embryologist. Have got quite bad cramps at the moment - hoping its just with all the poking about . So the dreaded 2ww begins!!!


----------



## princess30

Lynds My knockers are massive just now like so swollen..I used to be a 34gg until I got them reduced 7years ago, these night sweats are eeuughh Ive never ever had sweats like that..even when working out yuck!!!..lol xxx

Josie:- Yes I used EEVA and |I only had low predictors...xxx

Garrioch:- Great news huni - goodluck on the madness of 2ww xxx


----------



## missuso

Gosh the ups and downs of all stages of IVF are here at the moment, such a demonstration an of this crazy world of IVF.  It's a miracle more of us don't loose our minds completely, but us IVF ladies are a tough lot   

LW and Josie, am so sorry to hear such bad news for you both.  I know we can't make It better but just look after yourselves and take time to heal a little. 

Princess, Congrats to you! Hope all goes well for you.

Garrioch, hang on in there, will keep fingers crossed.

Afm, just back from a long 4 days in Munich with work, nothisterone started today and drugs company paid...it's all go for us back on the crazy Rollercoaster oct/nov.  just glad to be home and feel the need to just nest at home for the next few weeks and keep focused on what is important to us.

Hi to everyone else, stay sane   

Missuso x


----------



## Weebear

Good news princess congrats xx


----------



## 8868dee

Blue egg: the gcrm are a great clinic i love them i would advise going to talk to marco gaudoin or one of the nurses there they are lovely x 

Princess: woohoo congrats hun gl tomorrow xx 

Hoping: thanks hun xx 

Garrioch: yay pupo lady gl and hope ur 2ww passes by quickly x x x

Missuso: gl with ur cycle hun x glad u had a nice holiday x x x


----------



## littlewhisper

Princess, so happy to hear you're news     I had a good feeling about you that you'd get your BFP. Hope ths will be a happy healthy sibling for your DD  . Xx


----------



## 8868dee

LW: how are u hun xx am always thinking of u hun x x x


----------



## littlewhisper

Aw thanks Dee, I'm ok but think I might be a bit in shock. I just felt lie I'd been hit by a train yesterday and even felt light headed, it was all too much. But today it just feels unreal because I still abe my symptoms and big belly etc. I'm dreading it all happening and not sure I've made the right decision to wait as its very scary, don't want it to suddenly happen when I'm out. I think I've still to really deal with it but DH and I bounce back well ....eventually .  A girl on the other thread had a scan at 7wks and it showed an empty sac. She went ack two days later and there was a perfect size baby with perfect beating heart ??  So delighted for her but WTF ? So wish that had been us, it's what I had imagined.

Dh and I talked last night and we're going to move house after Christmas. A new start and hopefully a successful cycle if we go again. Don't think we can afford GCRM but it'll be hard to leave them as now know so many of the nurses andmarco but going to read up more on Serum and Prague clinics. 

How did your booking in appnment go?  

Hoping and Praying thanks for  your lovely message xx


----------



## Josie1

I can't imagine how your feeling LW, life is so cruel


----------



## 8868dee

LW: aww hun i am so so very sorry this is happening to u unfortunately i know only too well how horrendous this is x i hope u r not in agony when it happens x if it doesn't happen will u have to go in for a op ? Xx am always thinking of u hun xx  sounds like perhaps the other lady baby was hiding maybe x if u need anythinc hun please pm me i am always here xx


----------



## littlewhisper

Agony?? Oh man, Dee don't make me panic even more  . Will it be agony??


----------



## Pippi_elk

Congrats princess...naughty testing early but such a happy result ! Hope you get nice levels tomorrow.

Congrats on being pupo garioch.

glad to see you're still on here Lw. ..just take one day at a time. Can understand the shock you were in when you had such hope after last week. Good to see you making plans for next year and moving etc... When would your AF be due if you hadn't got a bfp...that might bring on something as that's what happened with me, the exact day af would have been due i got spotting which lasted a week to a week and a half before the mc. Don't worry about being in agony ...its probably different for everyone. Felt more like bad period pains for me....just came in waves so it was bearable but I constantly had a hot water bottle on my tummy.


----------



## rainbowbrite

Hi girls i was relatively new on here. 
Got the call late yesterday evening...BFN  for us. One minute im feeling ok the next i cant stop the tears? Is this normal?!
Thoughts are with all others who are going through tough times at the mo


----------



## Josie1

Hi I totally understand how your feeling, I got a BFN on Wednesday 

From your signature you've got some frozen  that's brilliant  

I have to start again from the start


----------



## Twinkle toes 75

Hi Ladies, I'm new to this thread but am thinking of having my next cycle at either germ or argc in London. I've just had a mmc at 7 weeks from treatment at gri and as I'm not getting any younger was thinking maybe argc would be the best option as they're so thorough but obviously they are mega expensive and I'm thinking maybe it would be better to have 3 cycles at gcrm instead of 1 at argc. I just wondered if any ladies who have gone from gri to gcrm could tell me if their protocol changed and if they had a better response.  Also do they monitor you more closely during stimming as I wasn't scanned until day 10 at gri on last cycle and think this is a bit too long to wait as they follies were all way over 18mm.  It's so hard to make a decision my head is literally bursting with information.

Littlewhisper, I too have just been through the same as you, went for my seven week scan and they couldn't find the sac. The devastation was incredible but 3 weeks later I'm feeling stronger and am ready to start thinking about my next treatment.  Bizarrely the mc wasn't as bad as my previous chemical preg so try not to worry too much about it.  Sending you big virtual hugs x

Good luck to everyone cycling at the mo and congratulations to everyone with bfp's 

Twinkle toes xx


----------



## 8868dee

LW: sorry hun didnt mean to scare u xx that was probably the wrong word to use x u will probably feel some cramps but more like af cramps hun xx agony was soo the wrong word to use x 

Rainbow brite: sorry u got a bfn hun xx gl in future xx

Welcome twinkletoes x i have only used gcrm so cant comment on gri hun but gl with ur nxt cycle and sorry u had a mmc its not a nice thing to go thru x


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Hi twinkle...

Just a quick note to say that my first cycle was with GCRM and I have now moved to ARGC in London.

I think GCRM are great and if you speak to marco about immunes he will treat you imperically with steroids and clexane ...or even intralipids if you want however he doesnt test immunes if that makes sense you would need to go to london for immunes testing.

ARGC tested me for immunes and it turns out I have raised killer cells etc and what ARGC do is treat you before you start your ivf cycle as they dont leave any stone unturned and only have you cycle when you are at your best if that makes sense...it can be frustrating but I am just leaving it to them as they know best.

I would definately try and get an appointment with Marco in GCRM to start with as he is very up to speed with all of this.

Hope this helps and sorry about your loss xxxx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Princess - congrats on your BFP. What lovely news , you must be delighted   . Thanks for letting me know re your DH - GCRM advised us not to have SSR and my DH managed to freeze 2 straws last time with 10 in each. I just wonder whether we would get more from SSR but he is on tamoxifen just now (we went to see Mr Ramsay in London) so hoping that works miracles!

LW thinking of you and sending lots of virtual hugs .  . 

Rainbowbrite really sorry to hear about your BFN. Yes it hit me like a tonne of bricks even although in my head I really didn't expect it to work 1st time but you do go through a grieving process. I think this journey we all go through has lots of ups and downs so don't feel bad for being a bit down at times. Its completley normal.

Josie how are you doing ?Thinking of you  .

Twinkle toes sorry to hear what you have been through but glad your feeling stronger and ready to try again.Thats a hard decision to to make. Yes day 10 does seem a bit late for your 1st scan. Think I was day 4 or 5. Then every 2 or 3 days after (I think - LOL). I'm sure they would reassess your full treatment plan and look for any changes thye could make. Plus they also offer the scratch and EEVA which I'm going to try next cycle.

Hi to everyone else - thank crunchie its Friday xxxx


----------



## Josie1

Hi mrsglasgow,

I'm still really gutted it didn't work n I didn't have any frozen 

We are going to cycle again in Nov/Dec


----------



## princess30

Rainbowbrite:-    so sorry xxx

Hi to everyone else. .xxx

I am waiting on my bloods call bk was in at 10.15am this morning..been out fof family lunch with all my Australian rellies..hate waiting for them to ring..wish they would hurry...


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Josie -  thats a shame you have no snow babies. its very hard to pick yourself up again. My 1st cycle was in March /April this year and we ended up taking the summer off so it was good to get back to living again.(wasnt at the time I was very impatient to try again but we had holidays booked so figured it was best this way - we also have no snow babies). I am really looking forward to going again now hopefully Nov /Dec but depends on what happens with DH. Thats good your feeling ready to go again. Hopefully it will be 2nd time lucky for you. Just try and keep yourself busy and give yourselves a wee break from it - it will do you both the world of good. It really does take alot out of you but I must say I am looking forward to tryign again. We must be carzy eh?? 

Princess - cant beleive they haven't called yet. Hopefully not long now and its a great result xxx


----------



## princess30

I got myself sooo anxious waiting on call..I rang them..Woohooo beta confirmed happy happy happy..and petrified at same time!!


----------



## Lyndsmac

Princess what was your beta if you don't mind me asking?xxx


----------



## Josie1

Congrats Princess, delighted for you both x


----------



## 8868dee

MrsG: how are u hun ? Xx thank crunchie its friday ha ha love it xx 

Josie: sorry u dont have frosties hun xx gl with ur next tx hun xx 

Princess: wow that was late and u having to ring pwrhpas they were extra busy it also depends what time u go in for bloods x


----------



## Josie1

Thanks Dee x


----------



## Alli 15

Hi girls I don't get on too often for I be so busy with work. Doing overtime to pay for this treatment... 

Congrats princess on your bfp  

Josie and rainbow so sorry to hear about your bfn, thinking about yous.

Twinkle toes so sorry to hear what you have been through but glad your feeling stronger now.

Lw I have been reading your posts and the tears are running down my cheeks, thinking about you and your dh and sending you some hugs   

Girls can anyone help me went for my scan and bloods today in Belfast and received a call from gcrm after 4 to say ec will be on tues. It was supposed to be Thursday. So panic was on to get boat and hotel booked. I was in shock when I heard it was brought forward that I forgot to ask the nurse when my dh has to abstain from ejaculation, does anyone know?

Thanks in advance for your help

Alli x


----------



## Josie1

I think they want at least 3 days, gl with ur treatment


----------



## Twinkle toes 75

Hoping and praying thank you so much for the advice. I was kind of thinking of having a consultation with Marco so it's good to hear that they will treat immunes if it turns out you need it. Did you have the tests at ARGC? As my amh is crap and I'm 38 I feel like I don't have time to waste esp if there are other underlying problems so it's good to know that gcrm will treat immunes if need be. 

Mrs Glasgow thanks for the advice on the scans, I did think 10 days was a long time to wait for your first scan when stimming esp as last time the first one was on day 8. I know 2 days isn't a long time but in follie growth it can make all the difference. I know I'm older and my eggs are probably crap and that's why I miscarried but a wee part of me thinks that if they'd got them out sooner it may have been a different outcome. I'm probably clutching at straws but it gives me hope that another clinic will be more on the ball in this department.

Anyway hope everyone is having a good friday, have a lovely weekend everyone and thanks for all the advice I really appreciate it xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Ali, I think its 3-5 days abstaination. My dh had 'freshen' up on a Sunday and we had ec on Friday and all was ok. You are getting lots of notice in comparison to what I got...I'm also in NI. I got told on a Wednesday evening at almost 6pm to be in glasgow for ec Friday at 7am !!!  I had thought it wouldn't be until the following week...so you can imagine the panic. 
Pack and book flights and hotel all in one evening and then pray I would get a half day off in work the next day...

Good luck...at least you have the weekend to get organised. Are you still going to medical associates for the scan? Or have they moved yet to the new clinic ? 

Gcrm told me if I have af before 30th oct then they will let me cycle in December. Otherwise its going to be too near Xmas so I'd need to wait till Jan. So no pressure then on me to have AF on time. Af should be due 29th so hopefully I won't be late.


----------



## Alli 15

Thanks Josie and pippi for your response.

Pippi had my scan yesterday in medical ass, but from Monday it will be in the new clinic. My schedule Said to scan on Monday and I was excited to see the new clinic but goig h Glasgow sooner than I thought. I can't get Monday morning off for I've a meeting so hoping to get the afternoon and tues off! 

Ali x


----------



## princess30

Lynds:- Sorry it took me so long to reply..thats 1st time I've been on since y.day..had family over last night.  Beta was 223 what was yours?  x


----------



## 8868dee

Princess: thats a good beta hun xx 

Pippi: hope ur af arrives on time hun xx

Have nice weekend all z


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Hi twinkle 

Yes I had full immune testing with argc as they don't let you cycle with them until you have all the tests done before hand   when I got my results I called marco and asked how he would treat me based on the results. And he advised with steroids and intralipids etc.... 

However if you haven't had your immunes tested but you have experienced a miscarriage , he will assume you have immune issues an treat you with the above or just steroids and clexane.

When I cycled with gcrm they gave me my first scan on day 6 , as the nurse said that I looked like a worrier   so best to come in on day 6. 

Good luck xxxx


----------



## blue egg

Hi ladies can anyone give me I clue as to how much money involved at gcrm x


----------



## Garrioch

Blue egg - I have just had my first round of ICSI and currently in the 2ww. In total it cost us about £6300. That included the initial fertilty assessment, follow up consultation , HIV/hep b/c blood test, drugs and icsi. We also decided to use EEVA which was £850. If you decided not to use EEVA it would be nearer £5500 all depending on which protocol you were put on. I was on the short protocol so my drugs cost about £650. This was a huge financial hit for us so really hoping it works first time as we probably could not afford to do it again for a while


----------



## Josie1

Hey it's worth asking your GP to do your bloods, mine did mine so it cut the costs by a few hundred pounds.

I don't think they are meant to but I chanced my luck.


----------



## blue egg

We had three failed attempts at the royal was hoping cause its just finished I wouldn need all those tests again. We also need dsxwhich will bump it up. We have always perfet embryos but they don't implant the first time I only got too day 9 of the 2ww second time I got too day 10 this time day 11 couldn't wait any longer did the test negative. Otd no cramp at all just heavy back the sun af came I felt hopeless but I never had time to dwell on it as on the day we got our embryos put back we were told we were bein made redundant.,I should have been relaxing but cried all nite the wee things didn't stand a chance. Iv felt sick since and dizzy at times think its all the stress to top it all off the closure is off we are still employed. My dh has wanted a baby since he was in his twenties and he's had a hard time with messa ops biopsy goin wrong and a marriage breakdown all I wanted to doxwas give him this one thing and iv failed him and our families every time. God sorry talk about feeling sorry for myself lol x


----------



## missuso

Blue egg, so sorry to hear what a rough time you've been having, what dreadful timing for you both. I hope you are able to take time to deal with it all before deciding on what to do next.  
Take care, 
Missuso


----------



## Lyndsmac

Princess sorry I've just seen your message-I've not bn getting notifications   mines was 146 seems slightly lower than others but I'm hoping its due to my bloods being done at 11dp3dt...I also done a clear blue on the 11th and it's said 2-3....I'm really worried that my levels aren't rising as they should xxx I'll do another this Friday

Have you bn having any cramps? I have,they're not sore (sometimes the odd sharp one) I'm just consious of something going on in there haha xxx


----------



## princess30

Lynds:- Please do not worry my hcg with dd was 126 and she's perfect..they say anything over 50 is good pls don't get caught up with beta count..I did with dd and it caused me unesscary worry.

Yes I've been getting major sharp stabbing pains just coming n going. In bed at night it like a stitch so I swap sides..I hope its ok?!..I've not had any bleeding so I am not going to worry.

When's your scan?  Mine is 6th Nov..still 3wks away. ..arrgghh xxx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Princess mines is on the 30th so 2 weeks on Wednesday - beta drives you   But on the plus side with my previous m/c and ectopic my beta was never that high  

I've not had any bleeding or spotting but still on knicker watch lol xxx


----------



## princess30

Lynds:- I'm on constant knicker watch..it never gets any easier whether it be 2ww or after bfp.
This whole journey is a turbulent roller coaster..your a week ahead of me for scan.
I'll be 7wks 6days which im happy about  xxx


----------



## Garrioch

Got a phone all this morning to say that none of our embryos made it to blastocysts. We had one high predictor and two low predictors. So disappointed(  I though at least  the high predictor would have made it.  Not holding out much hope for a BFP next week.


----------



## princess30

Garrioch:- Don't be disheartened I had 4 low predictors..2transferred.
None of the other 2 made it to blast and I am now pregnant.  KEEP the faith xxx sending you positive vibes..


----------



## Garrioch

Thank you princess30 for the positive vibes. Really pleased that it turned out well for you. Knew this was going to be tough journey but have totally underestimated how tough emotionally this would be xxx


----------



## princess30

Garrioch:- It's the toughest journey ever..a roller coaster of emotions..emotionally physically and financially. 
It can crush you to pieces..never give up hope     is this your 1st tx? When is OTD? xxx


----------



## Garrioch

Yes princess30 this is our first cycle. OTD is on Tuesday. Just feeling sorry myself


----------



## princess30

Lister celebrates 25yrs of successful ivf by giving away 25 FREE IVF/ICSI Cycles..see below link..
http://www.ivf.org.uk/news/october-2013-the-lister-fertility-clinic-celebrates-25-years-and-gives-away-25-free-ivf-cycles/


----------



## 8868dee

Lister usually have a competition in october every year for free ivf cycles hun xx gl if u apply xx


----------



## princess30

Dee:- im not applying as im pg and to be eligible you can't have any children from this relationship.  But your eligible if you have kids from previous partner.
Thought I'd post for any ladies about to embark on treatment..as its so expensive. 

Hope your keeping well Dee xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Just wanted to say that I was a Lister winner last year and they have been fantastic. If you're eligible, I'd definitely recommend that you apply. I'm currently pupo so not sure what my result will be but their set up is very professional and very swish!! 

Xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Garioch, they said its rare than people get frosties...so don't assume the worst for otd just because you got no blastocysts.

Hope ec today went well Ali. 

I'm too old for the lister competition :-(

Hope things going ok Lw.

Hoping I'll ovulate soon as the sooner I ovulate the more likely af is to arrive by 30oct which is Gcrms cut off point for cycling before Xmas. But totally neg opks so far...typical. If I ovulate on Thursday i should be ok but can't do anything to hurry things along and I'm probably delaying it stressing about it coming late!


----------



## Josie1

They told me the Xmas cut off date was the 4th of December to have your period by.


----------



## MrsMacD

Just wanted to say sorry to those of you who didn't get your bfp this time and congratulations to those who did. I just got back from holiday last night about midnight so haven't had time to catch up on the thread-currently on washing load 5! Hope all the pregnant ladies are keeping well. Still thinking about you LW and hoping you are doing aswell as you can be at this sad time


----------



## Alli 15

Pippi ec went well don't remember a thing lol got 10 eggs, will find out tomorrow if any fertilised and hopefully transfer on fri. Hope you ovulate shortly so you can start treatment before Xmas!

Alli x


----------



## Josie1

That's great Alli 


Who did your collection? I don't remember a thing either lol


----------



## Alli 15

Aw Josie I can't remember her name. She was a lovely lady. Meet that many staff I can't remember all their names

Alli x


----------



## Josie1

They are all lovely, can't fault any of the staff at GCRM


----------



## 8868dee

Princess: of course u are im silly lol ignore me ha ha i forget everything lately lol x thats good u posting that for others  xx

Spl: hope 2ww passes quickly for u hun xx 

Pippi: fx that u ovulate soon hun xx

Alli: well done on 10 eggs x gl with them getting jiggly tonight xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Well done Ali, that's a good number of eggs, fx for fertilisation.

Welcome back mrsM...has the news sunk in over the holidays?

That's strange you were told a diff date to me Josie, they said I'd need to be having the prostrap (for downreg that you get a week before AF) on the 20th nov. Which puts cut off date for AF of 27th nov.  4th dec seems a bit late...considering it could be 2 weeks before someone would be ready for ec. Well what will be, will be....
Fiona one of the nurses  phoned me and that's what she told me....


----------



## Josie1

Oh I'm on short protocol, I had my collection 12 days after my 1st injection.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Maybe that's the difference Josie..I had ec after 11 days after my first injection. On short protocol do you start injections a few days after Af (that's what happens when you are under long protocol)..if so, the cut off date should be roughly same for both protocols.


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks Pippi and Mrs MacD , I'm just suspended in time really . I would have been10 weeks on Thursday but of course baby stopped growing at 6wks + 1 so I have been carrying it around for 4 wks and still no bleeding ? I just don't understand. I'm dreading it happening but now DH has to go abroad next Friday so Marco has said I've to go for a scan on Friday and if nothing happening go for an erpc on Monday. I am so scared of surgery in case they botch it and my uterus gets damaged or worse. I feel like I've moved on a bit in my head  but in fact have still to go through it  

I'm just wondering about this EeVA, how can three go in high predictors and none be any good? I just keep thinking about the 8 cell little embie I had left that was still dividing on day 5 but Nicole thought it wasn't quite good enough to freeze? How come low predictors are getting people pregnant?  ( I'm glad they are) Maybe the time lapse thing is Bull****?  Sorry for ranting but my head is a mess.

Pippi hope your ovulation happens soon xx if not maybe we'll cycle at the ame time next year !


Good luck to all of you on your current cycles xx

Dee good luck with your next scan hun, how you feeling? Xx


----------



## Josie1

Pippi I'm confused lol, I will double check again today with Marco I have my review meeting. 

LW big hugs to you, I can't imagine your pain. I'm not sure either about EEVA as plenty people are successful with low predictors. Nicole said mine looked like 2 lovely 8 cell embryos and she would put one as a medium predictor if there was such a thing, neither of them took  

I've got my review meeting with Marco today to see where we go from here.


----------



## 8868dee

LW: oh hunnie xz im so so thinking of u everyday xx i had to have erpc in april for my mmc at 9w5d and they really look after u x it didnt take long and u r under aneasethic x they are experoenced in what they do and they wont botch it hun x i felt like u when i had to have mine done x i wont go away hun it never does but ut will get easier to live and cope with xx look aftef urself hun xx  thankz for the lovely wishes hun and im feeling nervous as im at the point i was when my mmc happened in april so am pretty scared of it happening again x but listen dont worry about me ill be fine x jut look after urself xx always here for u xx


----------



## littlewhisper

Oh Dee thanks, that makes me feel a bit better about it, think I'm starting to mentally prepare for it. Just want to get to the other side ok.
All the best for your scan tomorrow, I can understand you being worried but I'm sure it'll be great news and you so deserve it.  Think    

Thanks Josie, hope your review goes well and you get a we plan of action.

LW x


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi Ladies

Ali - fingers crossed for lots of embbies. How are you keeping after EC?

LW sorry to hear you might need to go for surgery. But I'm sure they will 100% look after you. Thinking of you and sending virtual  

Dee: how are you keeping? How many wks are you now? Is your scan Friday? 

Pippi & Josie- I was confused reading about the cut off dates and thought you must be on diff protocls.  They didn't tell me a cut off date as I phoned at the start of Oct and it was all ifs and maybes but DH is in on Mon for SA so if we get any swimmers I shall phone then and hope we can go before crimbo .  .josie interested to see what dates you are given today!!

I'm hoping EEVA doesn't add another level of confusion  - reading your comments girls - I thought it would help now I'm confused!!I still wonder with having 19 eggs and them struggling to find 19 motile sperm. (they didn't call me to 5pm to say they were all injected)whether say some of my eggs were injected at 10 in the morning and others say at 4pm -then that would be why they are were all at different stages of development?  Lol or am I looking into this too much ?  LOLxxxx


----------



## Josie1

Review went ok today but the want us to wait 3 months and for my DH to take wellman tablets. 

They also suggested a comet test to check sperm dna damage %, personally I don't see a lot of point in this as it still comes down to the embryologists eye what sperm they choose. 

Has anyone's partner had this and was it beneficial?


----------



## Pippi_elk

Oh Lw, there is no good outcome here. Your body dealing with it naturally is tough but its even harder to think you have to have a medical procedure. I don't think you need to worry about them botching it. Its a very common procedure and you will be in good hands. Its hard to have to try carry on life as normal when you know you have not advanced past 6weeks +.
I know what you mean about them not being good enough to freeze at day 5. I guess their argument that ifs its good enough to produce a baby it'll be good enough to get to blastocyst. Since freeze thawing is hard on the embryos they probably feel its not worth it unless quality is top...
But I know ..when you feel your odd are low you don't want any wasted...

Not sure MrsGlasgow about how they grade things if fertilisation/injection takes a few hours...
I guess there is some flexibility there...I assume that in ivf, not all eggs will be fertilised at same time....that some sperm will fertilise some eggs quicker than others ? All speculation on my part...

Well 3 months is not a long time to wait Josie, even though it probably feels like that now.
Hope the comet test isn't too expensive...I suppose if they can identity an problem then they could work on a solution.
So cut off points for Xmas are irrelevant for you..
Got a positive Opk today so hopefully on track...


----------



## MrsMacD

Pippi glad you've ovulated in time to cycle before Christmas. The different protocols make a difference on cut off dates as you don't downreg on short protocol so start to finish it's only a couple of weeks-I think anyway. I'm still finding it hard to believe that I am pregnant. There are too many sad stories and disappointment to get too excited.  Got my scan a week Friday so hopefully if it is good news I can start to believe it may happen.

Josie that's a shame you have to wait 3 months but if the tablets help it will be worth 

LW you are bound to have lots of questions to try and understand why this happened but try not to drive yourself insane. It is so cruel that this happened and it will take you time to come to terms with it. 

Alli great news on the 10 eggs. Hope you got a high fertilisation rate


----------



## 8868dee

LW: aww hun x u r a strong lady xx xx thanks hun xx 

MrsG: im almost 10 weeks now hun my scan is tomorrow xx 

Gl for ur cycles ladies xx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Dee how did you managed to get your 1st antenatal appt so fast? I called to ask about mine today and was told a note was on file to say its to be before the 19th November and as you'll know I'll get booked for my 1st scan from there-I thought with my previous history of 2 m/c they'd monitor me closer and I'm quite upset they aren't,I did explain to the woman on the telephone but she just said call back next week and I'll get you a date then   xxx


----------



## Need1Miracle

Hiya ladies 

i posted earlier about the pipelle scratch. I'm having bloods taken on Thursday then they should tell me when to come down for it. Kinda worried as i heard it was a bit painful. Do the clinic give you anything to ease the pain beforehand?

LW - sorry sad to hear you have to go for surgery : ( .


----------



## Lyndsmac

Need1miracle no they don't give you anything  

It is painful but only lasts about 10 secs- I never took anything but when I got to the clinic 3 different ppl asked me if it's taken anything which worried me thinking it was going to be agony but I was ok afterwards aswell

Good luck xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Lynds: i nooked in with my midwfe at gps and asked for an eRly scan coz if my mc history and they have given me 2 early scans. One being last week and one tomorrow im also booking in with antenatal tomorrow. Usually booking in is 12 week of pregnancy same day as 12 wk scan but as im having early scans min is slightly earlier x i justasked for an appt with midwife didnt even exain to receptionist id try n do that x


----------



## Lyndsmac

Dee my GP doesn't have a midwife  I seen him last Tuesday and he just referred me straight to the Royal - I'm feeling pretty let down   xx


----------



## Alli 15

Dee good luck for your scan tomorrow

Need1miracle I found the scratch really sore but I have a tilted uterus so I think that's what made it so painful.

Pippa hopefully now you can get started before Xmas

Josie glad your review went ok at least they give you a few suggestions

Lw thinking about you 

Mrsglasgow I never thought about eeva that closely but I'm sure there would be some flexibility.

Afm all 10 eggs fertilised and eeva is keeping a good eye on them. 

Alli x


----------



## Lyndsmac

Alli Fantastic news hun xx good that they're all snuggling into EEVA xxx


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks girls for the reassurance, I'm getting mentally prepared.

Josie, three months will fly by especially with Christmas coming, you could look at it as a chance to prepare you and Dh's body's to be the healthiest they can be. Did you have IVF before? Sometimes if the DNA fragmentation shows a problem they will recommend icsi instead but maybe you already had that? If so then Marco said to me it wasn't worth doing because icsi would be the remedy anyway  

Pippi, great news that you ovulated! You're on track which is fantastic news.

MrsMacD! Don't be frightened by sad stories, there are way way more positive ones if you go to the BFP thread the majority are sailing through scans  . It's difficult but try to enjoy it. I loved being pregnant and although it was short lived I hope I get to see it through next time.  

Alli great news on your fertilisation that's amazing! Xx


----------



## Josie1

LW we had ICSI, it was just something he had suggested but I don't think it would benefit us any.

I'm gonna see it like that, thanks for positivity. I'll get back into getting fit and loosing some weight in the next 3 months. 

Big hugs to you, I can't imagine your pain. Life is so cruel


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Josie sorry you have to wait 3 months but as lw said use it to prepare yourself . I read an article that said its like preparing the soil lol so I have been trying to think about that these last few months .what do these tests involve ? My dh has had a lot of tests done on the Nhs before we went to Gcrm but think it was mainly to find out if they were suitable to be used for icsi and I don't recognise the name -think they tested his blood for 8 different things . 3 months will fly in with Christmas in the middle.

Pippi yes I suppose it must be the same with ivf .  Just seems like they therefore aren't comparing like with like  when they are grading your embbies but I'm sure they know best .Lol I shall ask more Qs my next try . Glad you've ovulated and hopefully your af arrives on time .fingers crossed you'll get in before Christmas . Maybe well be cycle buddies again .

All I that's great news all 10 fertilised .do you get an update tomo whole they are in eeva ?  Xxx


----------



## Need1Miracle

Thanks Lynds and Ali, i'm looking forward to getting it over and done with and on to the FET. Good luck for transfer on Friday Alli.


----------



## princess30

Lw:- Always thinking of you..hope all goes well if you need to go to erpc xxx
Dee:- hope scan goes well today huni..10wks gone already  xx
Alli:- Hope you get the call with great news in embies in EEVA  xx
Need a miracle:- Scratch is fine just a sec of discomfort but no pain as such at all..I think it helped me get pg this time and embie to bed in xx
Lynds:- just stress to mw at gri your background and your concerns..Hopefully that will ensure close monitoring.  I have mw tomorrow.  xx
Hello to everyone else xxx

Afm going fine just super tired running after 21mth old..being pg hasn't sunk it as yet..it won't until after 1st scan and I shall just worry non stop. Still 20days until scan I'll be 8wks gone by then.

Having a pyschic over to mine tonight witb my girlfriends - hopefully it will be a good night.


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Hi Josie

My hubby had DNA frag Test (Comet), we didnt do it with Marco as it was over £600 and in London its only £300. (My hubby and I work often in London hence this was ok to do). Does Marco think there is an issue with the sperm? he usually looks into this if there is an issue with the embies between day 3-5. If your hubby does have high dna fragmentation , the normal course of action is for him to take high vitamin C,E and Zinc. 

My husband was on this for about 4 months before the DNA test and it came back  good , he also takes wellman too. All these vitamins I do think have made a difference. Please pm me if you need any more info.

Pippi great news you will be cycling soon.  

Dee , wishing you lots and lots of luck for today and I think that is so reassuring you are being closely monitored...hope you are keeping well.

LW, I really hope you are doing ok...Im sorry you have to go through this , its awful  

Huge Congrats on all the BFP's ...its lovely to see good news from more GCRM ladies.

Also wanted to say hi to Stelpo and I hope everything is going ok with your pregnancy and you are keeping ok.

Lots of love and good luck to anyone I have missed xxxx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Dee good luck with your scan today 

Princess good luck with your scan tmoz

I phoned my doctor about my 1st antenatal appt going to be at almost 11 weeks and scan around 14 weeks-I told him giving my history I'm not happy with the way I'm being treated-his reply was we can't do anything to prevent an m/c,if we could we'd be doing it-then also said as you have no tube from ectopic we aren't worried that it's not in your uterus and then said m/c is a very normal thing!!! I could've killed him-so I'm no further forward and just need to wait wait wait

Hope everyone else is doing good xxx


----------



## princess30

Lynds:- Sorry that was a typo earlier still 20days til scan.
I would be raging if I were you,  im seeing my mw tomorrow,  I rang up and I said do you not think its best to cancel until I am further on and she said no we want to see you really early in pregnancy.  Last time I didn't book in until after 1st scan.
I am GRI too..seeing local mw at gp tomo and to get clexane xx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Princess my GP won't give me clexane either!!! I'm just so angry-I'm going to need to continue to pay for it until I'm 11 weeks so I'll get 2 weeks for free-it's a bloody joke xxx


----------



## Josie1

Hi hopingandpraying

He didn't say he specifically thought there was an issue with DH sperm, he was just trying to maybe find a reason as to why I didn't get pregnant. He said my AMH is very good, good ovarian reserve and I responded well to the medication. 

He suggested taking wellman for 3 months and then we could go for another cycle.


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Hi Josie

Sounds fine then , maybe get him on the vitamins just incase and Im sure your next cycle will be successful. 

good luck x


----------



## Josie1

Yeah I bought them today for us both x


----------



## 8868dee

Hi giys thanks for the lovely wishes x 

so scan went excellently x baby had a h/b which was amazing too see again  measuring on date and also baby was waving and had hicups x was truly amazing and am so so relieved x 

The other sac is still there but nothing in it so they said it was a twin pregnancy and unfortunatly one passsed away very early x


----------



## Josie1

Sorry to hear about your wee twin Dee  

Massive congrats though on your pregnancy, must've been amazing to see baba's heartbeat x


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks josie x im gutted bout the twin too but at least we have one baby with a hb  x


----------



## Garrioch

Josie - At our initial consultation with Marco  when we were discussing my husbands poor sperm quality Marco said that he did not think there was much point in carrying out the  DNA fragmentation test. From my understanding ( I could be wrong so ladies please correct me if I am) the test would only gives a % of damaged sperm but does not change anything - the embryologist still select the most normal looking sperm for icsi. The only benefit that I could see was if the % of damage was extremely high and the chances of a pregnancy from that sperm was extremely low then people would maybe consider using donor sperm? We know that my husband has poor sperm quality and we might need to consider using a donor but want to try as many times as possible before considering this. Does GCRM offer any reduction in costs for your next cycle if you go with them again?


----------



## Pippi_elk

Great news dee...sad to hear there was a twin but brilliant to see lots of action.

That's great Ali that all 10 fertilised. 

Good luck tomorrow Lw..hope the scan won't be too traumatic.

mrsM...enjoy being pregnant. I was only pregnant for 8-9 weeks but like Lw want to experience it for longer next time.

Hello hoping and praying...

Lynds, I know my gp said to me when I asked for hcg blood tests to confirm my natural pregnancy...that even if levels are not going up as they like there is noting they can do so they didn't do the blood tests.
I got seen at at early pregnancy clinic but that's only for problem pregnancies...
But think they could offer you a reassurance scan at 7-8 weeks.... Just for your mental health. Whether you could sue that argument about being stressed and wanting reassurance. Or can you go for a private scan ?

Maybe we will be cycle buddies MrsGlasgow...yes there is probably diff cut off points dep on protocol..but surely whatever protocol we all start stimms after af..and that date of starting stimms should be the same.  They are not using the downreg date as cut off point but the date af arrives....basically I think they want me to have novembers af by 27th..as they said they want me downreg at latest 24th nov.


----------



## Josie1

Yeah thats what I thought garrioch, it doesn't change anything as the embryologist still just chooses one and hopes it fertilises. 

They don't offer any discounts, so back to paying over again as I have no frosties x

Dee - u must have mixed emotions but it must be truly amazing to have 1 healthy wee baba there


----------



## 8868dee

Pippi: thanks hun xx 

Josie: yes it is mixed emotions but im grateful i have one healthy baby xx


----------



## Josie1

Definetely Dee


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Hi Josie , Garrioch

In terms of sperm dna frag , if your hubby has a high dna frag then the chances of ICSI working is reduced think this is classed as above 30%. You can pick a perfectly normal looking sperm but the dna could be damaged. So it really is luck I guess as the current sperm selection cannot check for this.

I wanted my hubby to have this test done as he had an operation in February and I wanted to make sure he was ok on the dna front which was a relief as it came back very good yet his morphology is poor. So I don't think these two are actually linked.

Dee glad all went well today for you and sorry to hear about the twin x  x

Xxx


----------



## littlewhisper

Oh Dee I just got back and read your post ( was out for the evening with my best friend) that's such great news! So happy for you hun   I know it's sad about the twin but I guess it was gone before it really was if you know what I mean, I know you'll just be so happy to have at least one healthy bubba and you so deserve it. I was really thinking about you today and keeping my fingers crossed. Xx

Thanks Pippi, I know what to expect tomorrow so feel prepared. As for next week, not thinking about it. Xx


----------



## 8868dee

Hoping: thank you hun xx 

LW: yeah thats exactly how i feel i am gutted for the twin but it was gone before i even knew about it so its kinda mixed feelings leadt i have a healthy baby there xx how are u hun ? Hope u r ok x


----------



## Lyndsmac

Dee I'm so sorry hun, that's me just caught onto what's going on- your a very strong person and I admire that you've taken a positive way of thinking xx glad the scan otherwise went well xxx


----------



## Alli 15

Dee I'm sure u were glad seeing your wee baba but mixed emotions about the wee twin x 

Afm 2 high predictors back were they belong, the dreaded 2ww begins

Alli x


----------



## Lyndsmac

Alli all the best for 2ww   xxx


----------



## Josie1

Good luck Alli and great you have 2 high predictors


----------



## Need1Miracle

Hi Ladies, 

Really sorry Dee, i can't imagine what it's like. But also congratulations. Bitter Sweet. 

i just wondered if anyone can give me a little info. I am booked in on Monday for the pipelle scratch, and also the prostap. Still a little unsure what will happen afterwards with the protocol. How long on medication and how long until transfer. I guess everyone is different but just a rough indication what will happen would do. 

best wishes.


----------



## 8868dee

Yay alli u pupo princess x hope the 2ww passes by quickly for u xx 

Need1: what protocol are u on ? If its long protocol u will have prostap then wait uo to 12 days to bleed then in first day of bleed u will call clinic who will get u in for a scan to see if u have down regged if u have u will then be given a date to start stims to stimulate ur ovaries into producing follies


----------



## princess30

Just a quick post, had the day from hell put petrol in my diesel tank...so £380 later its sorted..im an eedjit.
Been doing strange things lately juice is cereal bowl, washing powder in fridge..lack of sleep and baby brain...aaarrrgghhh. 

Dee:- So sorry you've lost a little twin, so happy your lil bean is thriving healthy n happy and scan went well xxx
Ali:- Congrats on being pupo - well done on high predictors..hope 2ww isn't too crazy xxx
Need a miracle:- I got scratch, had prostap and did 8days on injections in total 26 from dr to ec xx

Saw my mw today she's lovely..hoping to be under gp mw and gri for consultants appts if they allow it.
Got my clexane eventually..I am on it until term was on it 38wks with dd. 

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## Need1Miracle

Thanks Dee, i'm due a bleed. I'm doing a FET. The nurses mentioned doing HRT.


----------



## sugarpielaura

Need1miracle: you'll have the scratch and prostap and then bleed. When you bleed,you'll then start three hrt tablets a day. They'll scan you to see how the lining is growing. It's usually 2 weeks on the tablets. Then you start the pessaries,have transfer and wait for the result. From starting the tablets to otd is usually 4 weeks all in. Xx


----------



## 8868dee

Princess: sorry anout ur car hun that cost lots xx but the other stuff is funny puttig powder in fridge ha ha xx thanks hun xx how u feeling xx 

Need1: ah i see perhaps ur fet meds will be diff to full cycle then hun x i had natural fet so didnt use meds z gl with ur cycle xx


----------



## MrsMacD

Alli congratulations on being pupo. Hope you get your bfp  

Dee that's sad about the twin but so glad you have a healthy one on board and everything is as it should be. After so much heartache you deserve for this to be your keeper

Afm been feeling quite nauseaus and had bad sudden diarrhea (sorry tmi) so hoping these are good signs. 5 days and counting till my scan. Can't come soon enough!


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks mrsmacd x gl at ur scan hun xx fx it goes well xx


----------



## Lyndsmac

MrsMacD you must be really excited to get your scan and relax a wee bit knowing everything is ok

LW hope your starting to feel ok xxx

I'm chomping at the bit for mine but it's not till the 30th-it'll be interesting to see how they date me xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Lynds: will that be ur early scan or a later one i forget lol 

My 12 week scan seems ages away its 2 weeks today i start my new job on thursday so 1 more training day then store opens thursday  quite exciting and nervr wracking at same time lol x


----------



## Lyndsmac

Dee that'll be my early scan-I haven't had one yet

My 1st midwife appt is the 13th Nov and my next scan is the 26th November...just before I'm 12 weeks

Seems like a very busy time for you Dee- gl with your new job xxx


----------



## Weebear

Lyndsmac, did you ask them to change your 12 weeks scan?

Dee, are you starting a new job through this or it is a new area you're moving into at work?

Mrs macd I think it's sounding good.

Xx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Weebear it must've been the amount of complaining I done haha

Have you been to see your doc yet?xxx


----------



## Weebear

I saw the dr,move been referred to mat services, don't know when I'll hear from them though. Think we're going to consider the harmony test for abnormalities. It's expensive but not invasive like other tests. Gcrm do it. Xx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Weebear I'm not having any extra tests , I'll just stick with the good old Nuchal test at 12 weeks (hopefully) and then 20 weeks (hopefully) to make sure every thing is ok

I seen my doctor 2 weeks ago and I found out my appts today but only cause I called the booking department at the Princess Maternity 

I still can't believe my doctor won't give me clexane   xxx


----------



## missuso

Hello all, hope your Monday has been ok.  Good luck with all those pupos and with lovely scans to look forward to  

I am starting my flare protocol with prostap on Wednesday, just wondering if anyone else is cycling around the same time so we can keep each other sane ? 

Missuso x


----------



## 8868dee

Lynds: thanks hun its going to be busy next few months x the job is temporary u til jan so ill be 5 months when the jov finishes x 

Weebear: there is a new waitrose opening by me i have a part time temporary placement there  till january so works out quite well with being pregnant x 

Goodluck with prostap misssuso xx


----------



## MrsMacD

Missuso good luck with your cycle. Hopefully someone else will be cycling at the same time as you to keep you company.

So I bit the bullet today and arranged my first antenatal appointment even though I really don't feel ready to start accepting things. Really wanted to wait until after my first scan but am aware the weeks are marching on. I don't want to sound ungrateful as I am so lucky to have got this far but I am just so so worried and feel if I prepare myself for the worst I can't get as hurt. Am I being stupid?


----------



## Lyndsmac

MrsMacD I don't think your bring silly-you want to feel happy but then scared cause we know all too well how things can go wrong

I'm on my way to EPU to have an early scan cause I've had cramps and brown stringy mucus discharge stuff- I'm craping myself   Xxx


----------



## MrsMacD

Oh Lynds I really hope everything is ok.   Brown means it's old and lots of ladies have bleeding and everything turns out fine but you are better just to get checked out. Let us know how you get on x


----------



## princess30

Lyndsmac:- I hope everything is ok with you & bubba huni...  xxx
Mrs Mac:- I don't think you're being silly at all...after all we go through to enable us to fall pregnant,  we take nothing for granted..the fear of it all falling to pieces stays with you,  it did all through my pregnancy with dd right up to the very second they handed her to me I thought she'd never make it. My last pregnancy I didn't make away mw appts until 10wks and ended up having my booking in scan way late.. I saw my mw on fri..its normal huni xxx
Misuso:- best of luck on this cycle hun  xxx


----------



## Garrioch

Well it was a BFN for us. So disappointed - thought we were in with a good chance as we had a 10 cell high predictor put back. No frosties. Would need to do the whole cycle again (


----------



## MrsMacD

Garrioch so sorry to hear it wasn't good news for you. It's a shame you don't have any frosties but hopefully you will try again and get your bfp.

Princess thanks for re-assuring me that I'm not crazy and others experience the same. Me and DH don't really speak about me being pregnant and if we do it's all if's and but's. Maybe if it's good news on Friday part of me will allow myself to believe it could happen. I think because I only have a few days till my scan and I took steps towards admitting I am pregnant I got a bit overwhelmed. Hope you are keeping well and are able to enjoy and relax more during this pregnancy


----------



## Josie1

Lyndsmac hope everything is ok, I'm sure it will be though but best to get checked out.

MrsMacD I'd say your feelings are totally normal.

Garrioch sorry to hear about your BFN, I feel your pain as I've just had the same BFN a couple of weeks ago and no frosties either x


----------



## Weebear

Lynds I'm sure you'll be fine, best to get it checked. But you here loads of this, so long as it's not red I thought. Good luck and keep us posted xxx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Hey Girls

All went well thankfully  

Seen 1 little blob with very healthy heartbeat

Garrioch Sorry for your sad news   I just never gets any easier but believe me it will happen for you one day just try and keep thinking that xxx


----------



## missuso

Lynds, hope its all ok for you xx

Garrioch, am sorry to hear your news, just take care of yourself at this tough time, don't rush any decisions but let it all sink in.  

Mrsmac, I've not been in your position before but it all sounds perfectly reasonable way to feel, am sure it's how I would too.  Hope you can enjoy a bit more soon  

X


----------



## Josie1

Great news Lyndsmac, glad all went well  

I'm finding it difficult to cope after my BFN, I know it was only our 1st time but feel gutted


----------



## Weebear

Good news lyndsmac. 

Sorry about the bfn Josie. Xx


----------



## missuso

Josie, don't be too hard on yourself, of course you are gutted and it doesn't matter if its cycle  1 or 10 it still hurts.  Give yourself time to deal with that pain.  We had our first cycle in feb and couldn't even go back for our review appointment until June and are only know going for round 2. I don't think there is a 'normal' length of time to deal with any of this, just deal with each stage as it comes.  

Take it easy 

Missuso x.


----------



## Josie1

Thanks ladies 

Are you starting again soon missuso?


----------



## missuso

Drugs starting tomorrow !


----------



## princess30

Lynds:- Great news huni...overwhelming seeing that little heartbeat its all so surreal xxx
Garrioch:- So sorry huni   its so hard it hurts like hell after failed tx xxx
Josie:- huni as mrs mac said it doesn't matter if its your 1st or 7th the pain is overwhelming like waves of sadness xxx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi ladies hope your all well .

Lyndsmac glad 2 hear all went well with your scan . . Hope your keeping well.

Garrioch sorry to hear about your bfn .yes that sounded very promising - what a shame  . hope your looking after yourself . 

Josie sorry to hear your finding if difficult to cope . Hope you feel better soon . Sending you lots of virtual  . 

Missuso good  luck with your cycle hope you find a cycle buddy soon . 

Mrsmac I've never been in your position but I would imagine it's totally normal to feel how you do . Good luck for your scan and I hope you can start to enjoy your pregnancy and all your planning from then on .

Afm : looks like our cycles on hold till after Christmas . My dh went for a sa yesterday and there was zero sperm so back to the waiting game . He's Booked in for 4 weeks so hoping we get some swimmers to freeze xxx


----------



## MrsMacD

Lynds so glad everything is as it should be and you got to see a heartbeat. At least you won't have to worry about your scan next week now.

MrsG sorry to hear about DH's SA. Really hope in 4 weeks the result is different and you can go ahead with your next cycle  

Josie this is such a difficult process to go through and it takes time to pick yourself up from the disappointment of a failed cycle. You will find the strength to go again but just take as long as you need so you are emotionally ready


----------



## Josie1

Good luck missuso

Big hugs mrsG  

Thanks everyone, I will be ok, got a counselling session next week so hope that helps a bit.


----------



## princess30

Josie:- Isobel the counsellor is  wonderful xxx


----------



## Josie1

I've heard good reports about her so looking forward to a wee chat with someone that's not family/friends x


----------



## 8868dee

Mrsmacd: no hun u r not being silly i was gone 8 weeks before i saw my antenatal first time xx 

Lynds: glad all went well hun x  

Garrooch: sorry for ur bfn hun xx look after urself x it doesnt get easier hun but it gets bearable xx gl if u try again xx 

Josie: really sorry u r having a hard time coping hun x and tho it doesnt get easier it does become bearable xx

MrsGlasgow: gl for ur hubby next SA hun xx fx u get some swimmers xx


----------



## Garrioch

Josie 1 can totally sympathise with you. I think I am going to arrange a counselling session as well. Hopefully time will make things easier but at this moment in time I feel I will never be a mum


----------



## Josie1

Garrioch I understand how your feeling, you will become a Mum. Your luck just wasn't in this time, that's the way I'm thinking x


----------



## Alli 15

Hi girls I tried to keep away from this and google for during my last 2 ww I drove myself mad. Well back from Glasgow yesterday and haven't even lasted 48 hrs, will be glad to get back to work tomorrow  .

Garrioch and Josie thinking about you and sending loads of     

This time next wk is my otd and don't know how I'm going to make it, was feeling so positive up to today now I keep thinking it hasn't worked. Went into melt down this morning and just starting crying. 

On a positive note we have 4 embies froze.

Alli x


----------



## Pippi_elk

That's great Ali that you got 4 frozen embies....congrats on being pupo. I think being back at work will be a good distraction for you. It'll still be in back of your mind but you won't be able to obsesss so much.

Congrats Lynds on seeing the hb. 

Sorry to see Josie you are having a hard time...it does get easier with time but its horrible when you are right in the middle of a sadness. Hopefully the counselling will help you...

Sorry too garioch on the bfn. Hopefully the counceling will help you also. You have lots of time yet...good amh and 34 isn't that old. Don't give up on thinking you'll never be a mother.

Good luck for Friday mrsM. I know what you mean about it all being ifs and buts.. Before my mc we felt it was tempting fate if we talked about actually having a baby at the end...

Sorry to hear mrsG that dh sperm count had nt improved. Is that after the drugs the specialist gave him? Do they think it might take a bit longer to work and hence trying again in one month.


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Congrats on being PUPO Ali. Thats also great news about your frosties. Hoping the dreaded 2ww isn't drinving you to crazy!

How are all you lovely ladies keeping?

Pippi I think I have muddled it up a bit he has only been on them a month and has a three month course. I thought it was a two month precription and the doctor said it would peak then drop again so I thought if he started them a month before and we got some frozen then hopefully on the day of EC there would be some fresh to use 9last time there was none and we had to use frozen).  But I think it may take a full 3 months to help. So still trying to stay positive we will get some( although it may not help at all but we did get some before so hoping we do again as he is back off all alcohol). Just trying to stay positive and hopefully we will get some soon   . How are things with you ? When are you looking likely to try again ? xxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Yea mrsG I think it takes 3 months to see improvement in either sperm or eggs...such a long time frame when you are in a hurry !  I guess if its not brilliant in another month...then try a month later.
Yea def think he needs to stay off the alcohol...not that that will be easy with Xmas coming up. Hope he's up for the alcohol ban as I know I have mini fights about that my dh...he really does not drink much but I want him to be tee total before ivf. Since he's had the ankle surgery..he's not being drinking apart from the odd glass of wine...but that's more to do with him not being too steady on his feet! 

If I get af before or on Wednesday then I'm good to cycle before Xmas. Otherwise have to wait till jan/feb. I'm due on wed based on my ovulation day  so fingers crossed..or else that it never arrives and its a bfp!! Some chance !!
Think it if does n't arrive until Thursday I'll tell a white lie...
I'm off work next week...so I'll be doing noting but knicker watching !

Hope you doing ok Littlewhisper.....


----------



## 8868dee

Garrioch and josie: sounds like a session with the councillor will help u both xx gl with that xx i hope it helps u some xx 

Alli: thats great that u have got 4 frosties hun x please try not to google its horrendous esp for people on 2ww as that would say the worst all thr tome x please try n stat positive hun im routing for u xx gl xx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Pippi you never know - a BFP would be amazing ! If not hoping af plays ball and arrives on time . I'm sure 1 day wouldn't make a difference if not ! Yes it was just me being an idiot lol . He got the tablets months ago but I didn't want him to take them before holidays as I knew he'd be drinking . Well we got a few earlier in the year when he stopped drinking so he knows himself . He's been off it a few weeks now- won't manage all of crimbo and ny but I'll be happy if he cuts down . Hopefully jan or February for us  .

Dee - how are you keeping ? Sorry think I forgot to say that was great news on seeing your wee baby's hb. Really sorry to hear about the twin though. When's your next scan ? You must be looking forward to it .

Is it only Ali on Her 2ww ? Good luck Ali and as dee said try and stay positive ! There's been a good run of Gcrm BFPs lately xxx


----------



## Josie1

I think it only Alli on 2ww

Got the counsellor next week, I'm feeling a wee bit better though thanks girls x


----------



## 8868dee

MrsG: ny next scan is 4th november when i will be 12+4 so it will be my 12 week scan xx am keeping all crossed all is well x thanks hun x it was lovely to see xx


----------



## Alli 15

Thanks ladies I think it's just me on my 2ww. Not been too bad today roll on wed!

Josie glad to hear your feeling a bit better, it does get easier with time and you end up putting yourself through it again... 3rd time lucky I hope for me this time. 

Dee it will be nice to get the 12 week scan over u good luck

Hi to everyone else it's so hard doing this on your phone

Alli x


----------



## Josie1

Fingers x Alli

I can't remember if I asked you before if u used eeva?


----------



## Alli 15

Yeah I used eeva got 5 high predictors and 4 low. Got 2 high transferred, 3 high froze and 1 low froze. 

Alli x


----------



## Josie1

That's brilliant Alli, I'm hoping for some high predictors on my next cycle.

Were they ok with transferring 2 HP? X


----------



## 8868dee

Alli: yes hun i cant wait for 12 week scan to be here and over with then i can tell people and maybe relax a bit x


----------



## Josie1

When is ur scan Dee?  x


----------



## MrsMacD

Sorry for the me post but just wanted to give a quick update. After a 5 1/2 hour drive to the clinic (road south from aberdeen was closed due to jack knived lorry) we had our 1st scan. I am absolutely delighted that our wee bean measured 8 weeks exactly and we saw a heart beat. The feeling was amazing. Good luck to everyone else who has scans coming up.


----------



## Josie1

Brilliant news MrsMacD, delighted for u x


----------



## princess30

Mrsmac:-"Amazing news so happy for you both   xxx
Still a week on Wednesday until mine..ages away x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Great news mrsM. 

Hang in there Ali...

Ok, understand MrsGlasgow...yea let him relax on hols and then start tablets and alcohol reduction.

I'm off to visit my parent in rep. Ireland for the week...probably won't be online much...mobile roaming too expensive.

Hope to come back to lots of good news here...


----------



## Alli 15

Mrs d great news delighted for you x 

Josie they only wanted to put 1 back in but I begged them for 2. 

Alli x


----------



## littlewhisper

Just popped on to say so happy to hear your news MrsMacD!!   it really gives mehopefor the future as you thought the odds were against you but it just shows you that it only takes one. I really Filled up when I read your post because its just the best ewes you could have had.  

Also want to say hi to Josie, glad you're feeling a bit better, good o focus on your next plan.xx

Good luck for Wednesday Alli

And good luck Dee for your scan Hun, I'm sure your on course for a happy healthy pregnancy xx

AFM it's been a bit rocky emotionally, hit a wall yesterday but probably because DH left for business trip abroad so first time I've been alone with my thoughts. All cried out now I think !! DH said he was in the pool at the hotel and just suddenly felt sad and wished I was there, probably I was crying my heart out here at that very moment! I couldn't get an appointment at the hospital until this week so my sister is coming with me and I'm doing it medically. I go in on Wednesday for pill number 1 then am admitted on Friday all day for second pill. dH is back that night so not too bad I hope! Seems like ages ago that first scan bit weird really that I'm still wandering about like this   anyway by next week hopefully it's all over xx


----------



## Josie1

Big hugs to you LW   xx

That's good Alli, fingers x for you x


----------



## Alli 15

Thanks Josie x 

Thanks LW, You have been through so much and have another hard week ahead of you, will be thinking about you and sending you loads of    Take care and look after yourself x 

Alli x


----------



## Lyndsmac

LW I'll be thinking of you - I don't know how your getting thru this and no wonder your feeling the way you are with DH away,I always feel better when DH is around

MrsMacD fantastic news about your scan 

Alli good luck for Wednesday 

Dee you will be willing your 12 week scan to hurry up and hopefully you will relax a bit but there's always something to worry about eh

Princess it feels like forever for the scan to come around doesn't it

Hi to everyone else and I'm sorry if I've missed anyone

Afm I've got my scan on Wednesday so I'm   That the heartbeat is still there and going as strong as it was xxx


----------



## MrsMacD

Thanks everyone for the well wishes.

LW that is so nice of you to say those things considering what you are going through. We truly are the only ones who can understand what every little positive step means. Sorry to hear you have to have medical intervention and are having the pain and disappointment dragged out even longer. Hope it doesn't feel too long till dh is by your side again. Look after yourself and I hope you find the strength to go for your dream again x


----------



## 8868dee

Josie; its 4th november so a week away x 

Mrsmacd: excellent news hun xx really pleased for u xx 

LW: thanks hun x i hope so x oh hun im so sorry i really hope its over for u soon x within an hour of finding out my mmc in april i was bleeding x but in end had erpc x am so sorry u r still in yhis position hun xx  you are never far from my thoughts xx 

Lynds: gl at ur scan wednesday hun xx


----------



## missuso

LW so sorry you are having to go through all this, hope your sister is able to provide some support until your dh is back,  hope it goes as we'll as it can for you.

Mrsmac, great news hope you are able to start enjoying things a little more now. 

Am on day 3 of stims  now on flare protocol, first scan on weds, just hope there is something there! 

Hope all have a good week,

X


----------



## 8868dee

Gl with first scsn wednesday misuso  xx


----------



## Alli 15

Hi girls just a wee post to let you's know that it's all over for me. AF arrived today, really gutted.

Alli x


----------



## princess30

Ali :- I am soo sorry     xxx


----------



## Josie1

So sorry to hear that Alli, gutted for you.

In time you will be grateful for your frosties, I've got to start again in Jan 

Big hugs to you   xx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Alli really sorry to hear your sad news   Xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Lynds: i cant wait for my 12 week scan to come  then ill be happy snd able to tell people  xx 

Allie: oh hun i am so so sorry for af showing look after urself and when u r ready u have ur frosties xx gl next cycle hun xx


----------



## missuso

Allie, so sorry to hear that, take care of yourself at this difficult time
X


----------



## littlewhisper

Alli, so sorry Hun, it's devastating when af arrives and you know it's over   sending a big hug to you. You'll feel so sad for a few days but then try to focus on the positives , that you have some lovely sparkling snow babies waiting, that is a very rare thing. I'm sure at least one will be your take home bubba   xx


----------



## 8868dee

LW: how you feeling todsy ?? Xx


----------



## Alli 15

Thanks girls for all your kind words. It has really hit me this time for I'm convinced there is something wrong with implantation process. Does any Northern Ireland girls know who does my review appointment?

Alli x


----------



## Josie1

I don't know much about it Alli but I have heard girls talking about getting the scratch done to help with implantation x

Been thinking about you this week LW   x


----------



## princess30

Lw:- Really hope you get on ok today today & Friday I will be thinking of you xxx
Lynds:- Hope your scan goes great today huni - mine only a week away now..xxx
Dee:- Can't believe your 12wk scan is Mon already..how exciting and what a milestone - be thinking of you hope all goes well &:lil bubba is nice n clear on screen xxx
Ali:- huge hugs at this sad time - great news you have frosties my dd is a snow baby. I had the scratch that helps aid implantation xxx

Afm sick as a dog..just constantly projectile vomiting..sorry tmi had really bad ms until 7mths with dd but nowhere near this bad this early.  Nothing seems to settle my tummy and it happens sporadically even waking me up during night..yack!!!
Delighted though as it gives me reassurance..must have done 12+ pee sticks too..paranoid until this scan.
Told no one and doesn't feel real until after this scan..week today its dragged by  
My friend had a little girl yesterday - so happy for her and her dh xxx

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## missuso

Well today's scan on day 6 of stims showed 1 follicle only, devastated is an understatement. Wasn't expecting miracles but hoped for 2 or 3 follicles given that we changed to flare protocol.  We got 2 from long protocol in Feb and had hoped to respond better. Need to decide today whether to carry on with one or cancel


----------



## Josie1

Do you get much of a refund if you cancel?

Personally I'd carry on, it only takes 1 x


----------



## MinneMouse

Missuso - sorry to hear about your scan. I had a similar situation on my second cycle, basically wasn't responding to the drugs, so I was recommended to cancel which we did. It was very very hard and a real heartbreaking time for us.


At our review meeting it was recommended that we try the flare protocol but we were under no illusion about whether this would make a difference but for us it did eventually.


It is so hard to know what to do at this stage. It might be THE one but equally you might be better off cancelling and saving the money for another time with the protocol tweeked. As the major expense is with the theatre time, you do get a reasonable refund at this stage which might be worth.


Just another very difficult thing to try and get your head round. I wish their was an easy answer to give you.


M
x


----------



## princess30

Misuso:- this happened on my 3rd cycle I only had 3 follies I didn't cancel it only takes one..it didn't work but yours could.
You'll only get £2370 bk as a refund at this stage..half the monies gone plus any extras drugs etc...its YOUR decision Goodluck huni xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Princess: aww thanks hun x i know its come round fast i cant wait x it was at this 12 week scan we found out baby had died in april so fx fx monday all is ok x nerve wracking tho xx i know u r sick but it will get better hun my sicknesss stopped about 11 weeks which is good as it makes you feel crappy but then again its a symptom lol x  with my dd i had ms all way thru right until 1 hour after labour had a sickness injection x least this time i have been spared lol  

Misuso: i know its hard hun but may get more eggs grow x i would carry on as it only takes onenut of course its up to u xx


----------



## MrsMacD

Missuso sorry to hear your scan didn't give you better news. Are you on the highest dose of meds? I was on 300 of gonal due to being a poor responder and took almost 2 weeks of injections the first tine and a few days less the second time. We were prepared to go ahead with whatever we managed to get but if money is an issue I guess you need to consider that aswell. Not sure how many changes they can make to try and get a better result. Good luck with whatever choice you make x


----------



## missuso

Thanks ladies for support. We have to go back tomorrow for another scan.  The one follicle we had was a good 16mm just nothing else there at all so not likely that anything will appear before then not one that could catch up anyway.  Will see Marco then and finalise our decision.  I think we will go ahead as I am beginning to accept that I just don't have many left so best give it our best and final shot now. 

Just so disappointing after months of expensive vitamins, acupuncture, new protocol etc and its worse than last time.

Anyway, chin up, positive vibes and I'll let you know.

Sorry for me post, hope all you ladies are looking after yourselves and your cells,  follies, eggs, bumps, frosties or babies


----------



## princess30

Misuso :- Sending you     vibes xxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Just popped on quickly here...only quickly glanced through last few days posts so sorry not many personals.

Sorry to hear af arrived Allie. You can do your review apt with either belfast or glasgow. I did it with Marco...felt there was no point doing it with dr Abj as he was n't the one overseeing my treatment so felt it would have been more him telling me what glasgow had told him. We did it over phone with Marco.

Hope your treatment going ok Lw. Sad that dh not around but at least he's back tomorrow.

Af arrived for me, really arrived 1 day late, gcrm said it needed to arrive by 30th for treatment before Xmas. It arrived at 11pm on the 30th...so not sure if that counts as the 30th but did nt make them any the wiser. So good to go for December. Enjoying my week away...


----------



## missuso

Hello, just quick update to let you know our cycle was cancelled today   Still only the one follicle and although it was growing nicely there was just too much risk with just the one.  So we get good portion of money back and try again for a better response in Jan.

Booked lovely hotel for night away on Sunday for a bit of relaxation.  Feel washed out so it will be much needed before refocusing   

Have a good weekend all x


----------



## princess30

Misuso:-   enjoy your night away..relax unwind and enjoy all things non tx!!
Jan will be here before you know it..xxx


----------



## Josie1

Sorry to hear that missuso, Jan will be here in no time

Enjoy your night away x


----------



## Josie1

That's great Pippi you just made it in time for Xmas

Enjoy your time away x


----------



## Weebear

Sorry to hear your news missuso.

Great you'll get started for a Christmas cycle Josie, good luck.


----------



## Josie1

Weebear it's Pippi that cycling in time for Xmas 

I'm not till Jan x


----------



## Weebear

Ah sorry. Good luck to you too Josie xx


----------



## 8868dee

Missuso: sorry ur tx was cancelled hun x and jan will be here beogr u realize x hope u get a good results next cycle xx have a nice night away xxx 

Pippi: glad u made tx in time for xmas pippi hun xx


----------



## Josie1

Thanks Weebear, January will be here in no time x


----------



## 8868dee

Hi guys i had my 12 week scan yesterday and baby measures  3 days ahead so am now due 13th may x all is going well which is good xx i probably wont post as mych here now as im going to fully move onto the pregnancy area now x and dont wanna bother u all with pregnancy chat as i know pnly too well hos hard it is to get that long awaited bfp x i will check up on u tho xx gl all of u xx


----------



## Maria00

Dee, such a wonderful news!   The 13 of May will be here in no time!  

Missuso, sorry your cycle was cancelled, best of luck for Jan!  

Pippi, how great that you can do a cycle in December   good luck for your much awaited BFP!!  

LittleWhisper, how are you?  

Hello to everyone else!


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi guys,

Just touching base. So I think it is over. I went for medical evac last week, first pill on Wednesday, had a scary two nights on my own without DH wondering if I'd react badly to the drugs or suddenly start bleeding but nothing. Then was admitted to Princess Royal on Friday to take rest of pills. It was actually a very calm day. My sister came and we got a lovely bright clean room with a view! We just spent a whole day catching up and reading magazines ( sounds weird I know) it was quite serene. Nothing much happened til later in the afternoon and I started to bleed. By evening not enough had happened and I only had light cramping so they sent me home.

I had a bit of a funny spell at home, my sister popped out to get dinner and I came over all clammy and lightheaded, thought I was going to pass out! Had to unlock front door in case I did and couldn't answer door. Then I just knelt on the floor with my head down. The dog didn't bother his shirt just kept dropping his toy for me to play! I was ok though think it was the stairs were just too much for me after all the meds.  DH got home that night and it wasn't until Saturday evening when cramping got quite strong and I definitely passed tissue ( sorry tmi) . I just took two paracetamol and haven't had any cramping since. I'm hoping that's it but have a scan on Tuesday 12th to check. Hope it's all over. We were prepared though so it hasn't been too traumatic, just had to think quite practically.

Hope you're all ok. Pippi that's great you are cycling in Dec. drop me a pm when you start as I won't be on here as often now . 

Dee soooooooo delighted to hear your news, keep in touch and can't wait til May !!  

Thanks girls for all your kind wishes and support. I'm ok and looking ahead . I got a brilliant book called Trying to conceive ( and succeeding) , I'd recommend it to any of you struggling to get pma, it'll be my bible til my two bubbas arrive within the next two - 3 years !   no more hoping, just  going to have a vision in my head that it's going to happen! The same for each and every one of you . Xx

Xx


----------



## Maria00

LW, so glad you are ok and looking ahead.   Interesting book, indeed.  Hope you two bubbas will arrive soon!
.... but.. what's PMA??


----------



## Josie1

Big hugs LW  

I've been thinking of buying a book. What's the content like? All positivity I take it? X


----------



## 8868dee

LW; sorry u had to go thru this hun xxx thinking of u always xx


----------



## princess30

Lw:- Glad to hear hear you visualising your future babies..so sorry for all you have been through lately xxx
Dee:- Amazing news on your 12ww how wonderful bubba is growing well  you must be so relieved and happy,  May will be here in no time & you'll have your bubba xxx

Afm I have 8wk scan tomorrow petrified..but looking forward to it too..maybe I will allow myself to believe its happening  xxx

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Brilliant news dee, pop back on here every now and then to let us know all is going well. 

Good luck tomorrow princess... Fingers crossed.

Sorry to hear missus about your cancelled cycle...hopefully next time will result in more eggs.

Hope its all over Lw, but sounds like a tough dragged out process and really hard when your dh was away...but at least you had/have a caring sister there to support you. Hope the next scan shows no more intervention is needed. 
I'll certainly pm you when I start...paid for it today so feel that's the point of no return ! Neither of us have much PMA at the minute and neither of us think 2nd time round will work. Feel we're doing this more so we have no/less regrets in a few years time. We got our hopes up to much last time and don't want to do the same this time....maybe that's the wrong attitude but that's how we feel at the minute.
pop back on here every now and then and let us know how you are doing and if you plan to cycle again...


----------



## 8868dee

Princess: thanks hun i know its going ny fast already x speak soon xx 

Pippi: thanka hun xx i will pop in from time to time xx speak soon hun 

Massive Goodluck to everyone on this thread u have all been there for me in one way or another and have helped me xx  i really hope gcrm keeps producing bfps for u all xx


----------



## missuso

Dee and princess, so lovely to hear of your progress, enjoy 

LW, sounds like you've really been through the mill, hope things begin to look up for you now.

Take care all, 

Missuso xx


----------



## princess30

Hello Lovelies  
Just to let you all know - had scan today and 1 healthy bubba on board measuring exactly 8wks and heartbeat perfect. 
Can't believe how blessed we are.

Goodluck to everyone on this journey xxx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Fantastic news Princess xxx


----------



## Lyndsmac

I've bn meaning to ask you ladies this

GCRM wouldn't discharge me last week after my scan cause my ovaries are still so swollen  I asked the nurse what will happen if the swelling doesn't go down and she said they will?? So I need to go back next week for another scan xxx


----------



## Josie1

Fantastic news Princess, delighted for you.

Lyndsmac maybe it's just left over fluid from your medication that's caused it. The don't sound worried x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Congrats princess, great news that all is well.

I guess Lyndsmac, look on the bright side...you get another scan. I can't offer any advice about swollen ovaries but got that they keep an eye on you.


----------



## princess30

Thanks Pippi.
Lynds:- Mine is exactly the same 1st thing claire said when scanning me is your ovaries are still very swollen and stimulated she asked if I was in a lot of discomfort and I have been. 
But I've been discharged she assured me swelling would go down xxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Jezz, it's been quite here...

Hope Lyndsmac that the swelling has gone down.

Is there anyone cycling at the minute or waiting on otd ? 

I start downreg on Monday and also get scratch at same time. 
Got my thyroid results back today, I have been on thyroid medication for 6 months now and when I checked in July my TSH was 1.6. My Gp recommended i check again before cycling. TSH came back today at 2.09 and T4 at 17. Marco said at the review apt that I should aim for TSH to be less than 2.5 so all ok I think.
I had read that some clinics want it to be below 2 but hopefully 2.09 is good enough. Otherwise I would have to postpone and wait another month or two.


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi lw sorry to hear everything you've been through . Hoping it's all over and gl for your scan tomo .  .

lyndsmac hopefully your swelling has gone Down and Gcrm discharge you .

Pippi yes it seems very quiet on here !im sure 2.09 is good enough . Good luck for Monday !you must be excited to try again . Hopefully 2nd time lucky  

Afm dh has his 2nd sa on mon (since starting the tablets ).Fingers crossed we get even 1 or 2 swimmers xxx


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi girls, just jumping on to say good luck to Pippi for Monday, don't worry we'll all be about , I remember it was so quiet when I started cycling I felt like I was in a room alone with my own echo!   but soon lots of people were about. 

Good luck mrs Glasgow fr hubbies SA  

AFM  I got the all clear today at my scan , womb is completely empty again. It's really sad but to be honest I'm just glad to have closure and feel relieved I don't have to have surgical intervention. I'm finally not bloated for the first time in months too and I feel I can start thinking of getting healthy and trying again. I might try Chinese medicine as have been reading a book called ' the infertility cure' which is really interesting. There is one particular Chinese medicine centre that get Great reviews in Glasgow so will give it a go and then if not will probably try Serum in February/ March.  We've also booked an amazing holiday to Thailand leaving on Boxing day so really looking forward to that and chilling out. 

Been rushing about organising my DH's 40th birthday bash which is on Saturday and a surprise so aven't had time to think of fertility stuff and it's been really nice to have a break. 

Wishing all of you all the best, will check on how your doing every so often    

LW x


----------



## Maria00

*Pippi*, good luck for this new cycle! 
My endocrinologist said that if you are doing a stimmed IVF it's seen as beneficial to get TSH down to around 1-1.5 before you start, in case the high estrogen levels push it up higher during treatment. 

*Mrsrglasgow*, fingers crossed for lots of swimmers! 

*littlewhisper*, a very happy birthday to your DH!  Have a lots of fun in Thailand and maybe we'll see each other in Greece. 

Hello to everyone else!


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thanks Maria. Oops, my Tsh is a bit high still according to your endo. Mine was 1.6 in July and I thought it would be pretty much the same now...wasn't expecting it to have jumped to 2.09.
I'm scheduled to start DR on Monday and at this stage I think I'll just go ahead. ....
I could up my thyroxine but scared messing about now as its so near to ivf starting. I got my tsh checked a few weeks after the last ivf and my levels were quite low (2.8 ) considering that I wasn't on any medication and previously it was 3.8/4. 
Regretting that I did nt go sooner and get it checked...as I had though about it.

Glad you are being distracted Lw, hope your dh loves his surprise party. Jealous of you heading off to Thailand on Boxing Day....sounds lovely.  Its good but I know sad that the scan shows noting left. 

Hope dh's sample is an improvement mrs glasgow.


----------



## Maria00

Pippi, I would go with what Dr Marco says and if he says that you should aim for TSH to be less than 2.5, than you are good to go!   Good luck!


----------



## missuso

Pippi, good luck with this cycle, hope its the one fro you ! 

Its quiet on here, just hope everyone is doing well and getting on with life 

I've taken the last few weeks off from TTC after our cancelled cycle.  Had a few glasses of wine and suffered a few sore heads to pay for it ! Been off for so long think I've lost my taste for it   We have our review apt with Marco in a few weeks time then fingers crossed we'll be good to give it a go in mid Jan.  Have wallowed in a bit of self pity these last couple of weeks but that doesn't help us get pregnant either so its time to pull up my socks and get back on track again now 

Have a good sunday

Missuso


----------



## tracyl247

New home this way ladies .......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=314948.new#new


----------

